# Lace Party with Jacki 5-11-2014



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Happy Mother's Day!!!! A big hug, lots of love, and best wishes to all Moms!!!!! May this day be filled with joy!

My mother was a florist. Mother's Day was the busiest day of the year for her, and she was usually so tired on this day. She now rests in peace and I miss her. What Mother's Day stories do you wish to share?

One of the great events that happens every Spring in Albuquerque is the Gathering of Nations Pow Wow. Here are some photos showing some stunning bead work and costumes. If you would like to explore further, here is the link. http://www.gatheringofnations.com/powwow/

Knitters are fixers as we all know. Wed fix the world if it had anything to do with string and sticks! When I read this article in the Summer edition of Interweave I was touched. We are the 911 of our little knitting world here, and always ready to listen to each other. Rachael Herron is a knitter, a 911 dispatcher and the author of 8 novels. Life is messy and scary. Knitters, though, fix things. And that is, in the end, why we teach others to knit  to give them the tools to fix their own world, stitch by stitch. You can see more about her on her website http://www.yarnagogo.com/.


----------



## wwrightson (May 16, 2011)

Jacki: Wonderful opening. Look forward to checking out the links later. 

Happy Mothers Day to everyone!

I lost my mother in 2007 and have missed her every day since. She was a wonderful, patient lady. She sewed all her life. She was always neat in her appearance and never got her clothes dirty. How on earth she produced me, I'll never know. Despite her best efforts, I'm a slob by nature, spill everything on my clothes and alway look rumpled (a direct descendant of my father). However, she loved me unconditionally.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Happy mothers day!. What wonderful colors you are offering us today, Jacki😊 There is a special place in my heart for your part of the world, Jacki. One of my aunts and uncles were missionaries on the Navaho nation. I still have two rugs we purchased from one of his prisoners 30+years ago. They produce vibrant beautiful work with both beads and weaving.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Happy Mother's Day!!

Thanks, Toni, for a great week last week and . . .

Thanks, Jacki, for a great start. Looking forward to checking out your links later today, when I have time. Beautiful pictures.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

A lovely colourful opening. Thank you. I loved The quote by Racheal Herron.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Just dropped in briefly as I should be doing other things, but wanted to say thanks Jacki, for the links about the wonderful beadwork and weaving of the First Nations. And hope you all have a wonderful Mothers Day. (Ours was several weeks ago in UK)


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy Mother's Day to everyone.

Great start to the week, Jacki. I will check out the links later as I am off to my Zumba class shortly.

As for my mother, who is now nearly 97 and in a Care Home in England, the Mother's Day I celebrate varies each year. Mother's Day there is known as Mothering Sunday and is tied to the church calendar, and I think usually falls in March. This year I am observing the US day as I haven't been to England since October and couldn't buy a card in time for the English day. So I have sent her some flowers, which will actually not arrive until tomorrow as I only ordered them yesterday, the reason being that she had had a fall on Friday and I didn't want to send any until I knew where she would be. As it turns out, she was ok, so did not get admitted to hospital, but by then it was too late to get them there today. My brother was over from Canada in March and so he celebrated the English one with her, so this year she will have two Mother's Days.

Sue


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

*Happy Mothers' Day!!* to everyone... We all either were/are mothers, or had ones of our own! 
Thank you for last week, Toni... So much lively discussion!! And thank you, Jacki, for getting us started up so colorfully... It's perfect for this bright sunny Vermont morning... (very special here!!) a shiny new week to begin!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Happy Mother's Day! May you all have a special day!

As you know, my mom got her Mother's Day dish clothes way back in March. So yesterday, we met for lunch at one of our favorite Mexican food restaurants. We totally enjoyed our enchiladas with our wonderful visit. It was so relaxing and nice to have that time with her. 

Thanks for a great start, Jacki! 

Thanks for another educational and inspiring week, Sue!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue,
I must apologize to you. You lead last weeks party. I am off a week. Thanks so much Sue for leading the party last week. It was a great week.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Happy Mothers day all you beautiful Mom's!! thanks for more of your culture Jacki I can see that you love where you live... Its a great feeling isn't it!.

I have so many feelings and memories about my mom its hard to single out just one.. She was always keeping her hands busy. Most of the time she had us 5 kids but during the summer she had us 5 and my stepdads 4, he had 5 but the baby always stayed with her mom..LOL Mom had a way of getting down on the ground and playing with us.. She taught me not only to read but to comprehend what I was reading.. She bought me special biography books to read and sat me down every night and I read to her... the one I remember most was Helen Keller.. I was told we would learn the sign language at the back of the book when I finished it! and we learned that together... she was also involved in the Boy Scouts as a den mother and a den mother to the Weblows...  On top of all of that every night she would take my sister to her Drama classes... Pick her up from there late at night too.. then get up and send my dad off to work in the morning.. absolutely amazing and never a complaint!, it wasn't until I got married and moved out that she actually went to work, we were all raised and she wanted to see what 'going to work was all about'  We lost her in 1997 She was so young still but had a very full life... all from a girl who got married at ager 15 and widowed at age 23 with 4 small children! she went on to marry 2 more times.. each time was a 20 year marriage... I'd say she lived right


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

What a great reminiscence, Ronie! Your mother was very special... What a full life she had!


Ronie said:


> Happy Mothers day all you beautiful Mom's!! thanks for more of your culture Jacki I can see that you love where you live... Its a great feeling isn't it!.
> 
> I have so many feelings and memories about my mom its hard to single out just one.. She was always keeping her hands busy. Most of the time she had us 5 kids but during the summer she had us 5 and my stepdads 4, he had 5 but the baby always stayed with her mom..LOL Mom had a way of getting down on the ground and playing with us.. She taught me not only to read but to comprehend what I was reading.. She bought me special biography books to read and sat me down every night and I read to her... the one I remember most was Helen Keller.. I was told we would learn the sign language at the back of the book when I finished it! and we learned that together... she was also involved in the Boy Scouts as a den mother and a den mother to the Weblows...  On top of all of that every night she would take my sister to her Drama classes... Pick her up from there late at night too.. then get up and send my dad off to work in the morning.. absolutely amazing and never a complaint!, it wasn't until I got married and moved out that she actually went to work, we were all raised and she wanted to see what 'going to work was all about'  We lost her in 1997 She was so young still but had a very full life... all from a girl who got married at ager 15 and widowed at age 23 with 4 small children! she went on to marry 2 more times.. each time was a 20 year marriage... I'd say she lived right


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you Jacki for that lovely quote from Rachael Herron and the link to her blog. Looks like another good author to add to my reading list! 
The pictures of the beadwork are pretty amazing!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Happy Mother's Day to everyone from me, too.
My son told me that he has a great gift for me but won't tell me what so I'll have to wait a month before I find out what it is.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*Ronie*, your mother sounds wonderful. I am sure you miss her


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I lost my mother back in 1999. I have pictures of her sitting on the floor behind the kitchen table reading to my children. She simply would sit wherever the children asked her to read. I wish I would remember more of her. I have to rattle around in my memory and find some more memories. She played the organ and she was a lover of the outside and nature. She was a sketcher also. I remember dipping a pheasant into a bucket of boiling hot water and defeathering it with my mother. I must have been 5 or 6.


Ronie, 
It was great to hear you going back over your mother's life. She did a great job!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> *Ronie*, your mother sounds wonderful. I am sure you miss her


yes I do ...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Here is my version of MKAL. Tricky to get a photograph. The colour isn't true. It is called "limes" which describes it well


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Happy Mother's Day all.
My mom was outdoors as much as possible. We worked together to care for a large garden every year that fed the family. She helped milk the cows, picked blackberries and hunted mushrooms. I remember picking and pitting cherries while trying to memorize the books of the Bible. (my Bible got cherry stains from the juice splattering.) She helped us with school work and life in general.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's looking good. Can see the variations of colour. I know it is hard sometimes to get the "true" colour. I did a couple of rows of the new clue earlier, just to say I had started, but want to get back to some other WIPs and then come back to this later in the week.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Here is my version of MKAL. Tricky to get a photograph. The colour isn't true. It is called "limes" which describes it well


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Norma,
That looks great!


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Norma, that is beautiful! It does look like a lime...which are worth a fortune right now I understand.  Nice knitting!

Love all your Mom stories!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...As it turns out, she was ok, so did not get admitted to hospital,...


I am glad to hear that your mother didn't incur any harm. It must be a worry being so far away from her.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you for a great week, last week, Sue.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my version of MKAL. Tricky to get a photograph. The colour isn't true. It is called "limes" which describes it well


Great start - looks so pretty. What is the yarn?
I still have to wind mine but this has been a very busy weekend with very little quality time with my yarn. :-(


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, it is a worry. Somehow she has all these falls and doesn't really hurt herself. I cringe every time I hear she has fallen, half expecting that she will have broken something, but not so far, thank goodness. Not bad for an almost 97 year old. I obviously didn't inherit my bones from her, as I do have osteoporosis despite exercising regularly, but my mother does carry a little more weight than me. As she has always said, she is "pleasantly plump", which obviously isn't a bad thing for her now. I think she must just bounce when she falls, but I always feel so bad when I hear she has fallen, as I have to wonder how she feels then.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I am glad to hear that your mother didn't incur any harm. It must be a worry being so far away from her.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Had to look for us this weekend again but have found you before there were many pp to read.

It is a gorgeous day here and was able to spend some time in the garden before it got too hot and body started screaming at me. 

So nice to hear all the mother stories that have so much warmth and caring to them. I will take that in to my being and enjoy the sharing.

Last weeks party was so full. Thanks for doing it Sue.

Jacki, love the Native American bead work that you opened with. The colors are stupendous and the energy at the gathering is almost palpable from the pictures. So fortunate to live in that region where you can connect with it so easily.


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Happy Mother's Day everyone. It5 is raining here in KY and hubby is taking me out to dinner.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I finished a project. Wanted to share. It's in Knitwear 2012.One Seam Shrug.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Very nice. Love those colours.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> I finished a project. Wanted to share. It's in Knitwear 2012.One Seam Shrug.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I finished a project. Wanted to share. It's in Knitwear 2012.One Seam Shrug.


Ooh such pretty colors and it looks great on you. Looks like the perfect accessory for you to wear today!



Normaedern said:


> Here is my version of MKAL. Tricky to get a photograph. The colour isn't true. It is called "limes" which describes it well


Very interesting pattern - pretty nupps and shell(?) stitches. Coming along nicely.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

That's cute, Wanda!! It looks great on you, too!


WandaT said:


> Happy Mother's Day everyone. It5 is raining here in KY and hubby is taking me out to dinner.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I finished a project. Wanted to share. It's in Knitwear 2012.One Seam Shrug.


Lovely 
That colourway looks so nice against the blue in that dress.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

What a lovely shrug! It looks wonderful on you!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

What a fun day! Thank you for sharing your wonderful "Mom" stories and projects in various stages. They are looking great!!! Thanks for modelling, Bev!


----------



## KateyMarie (Nov 4, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Happy Mothers day all you beautiful Mom's!! thanks for more of your culture Jacki I can see that you love where you live... Its a great feeling isn't it!.
> 
> I have so many feelings and memories about my mom its hard to single out just one.. She was always keeping her hands busy. Most of the time she had us 5 kids but during the summer she had us 5 and my stepdads 4, he had 5 but the baby always stayed with her mom..LOL Mom had a way of getting down on the ground and playing with us.. She taught me not only to read but to comprehend what I was reading.. She bought me special biography books to read and sat me down every night and I read to her... the one I remember most was Helen Keller.. I was told we would learn the sign language at the back of the book when I finished it! and we learned that together... she was also involved in the Boy Scouts as a den mother and a den mother to the Weblows...  On top of all of that every night she would take my sister to her Drama classes... Pick her up from there late at night too.. then get up and send my dad off to work in the morning.. absolutely amazing and never a complaint!, it wasn't until I got married and moved out that she actually went to work, we were all raised and she wanted to see what 'going to work was all about'  We lost her in 1997 She was so young still but had a very full life... all from a girl who got married at ager 15 and widowed at age 23 with 4 small children! she went on to marry 2 more times.. each time was a 20 year marriage... I'd say she lived right


Your mom sounds like she was an amazing woman.


----------



## KateyMarie (Nov 4, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Yes, it is a worry. Somehow she has all these falls and doesn't really hurt herself. I cringe every time I hear she has fallen, half expecting that she will have broken something, but not so far, thank goodness. Not bad for an almost 97 year old. I obviously didn't inherit my bones from her, as I do have osteoporosis despite exercising regularly, but my mother does carry a little more weight than me. As she has always said, she is "pleasantly plump", which obviously isn't a bad thing for her now. I think she must just bounce when she falls, but I always feel so bad when I hear she has fallen, as I have to wonder how she feels then.
> 
> Sue


 Sue, it must be hard to be so far away from your mother.


----------



## KateyMarie (Nov 4, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I finished a project. Wanted to share. It's in Knitwear 2012.One Seam Shrug.


Very nice shrug, Bev. The aka for sharing.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Happy mother's day!

Nice start Normaedern to your MKAL, that color looks nice. 

That looks like it was a fun project Bev, thanks for sharing. And I like your trees 

My mother is thankfully still with us. We have a great relationship even though we are quite different, but at the same time quite alike. She lives about 45 minutes drive from me so we do get to see each other somewhat regularly. Probably not as much as she would like as I work full time but we chat on the phone several times each week. Her knitting was limited to basic mittens, which would frequently need to be replaced as they would often catch fire when drying on the hearth. She is amazed that I enjoy knitting and sewing so much, she sewed as we did not have much money when I was young and home made clothes were cheaper than store bought (not any more, my fabric purchases, even on sale, cost more than if I bought a dress, lol). When I was little, we lived in the boonies but she still took us kids camping (in a tent) a lot in the summer. Sometimes she would set up the tent in the front yard for slumber parties. My mother always worked hard, sometimes she had two jobs, but she always found time to cook a hot breakfast every morning (no cereal in our house) and to read to me. I am an avid reader today because of her love of reading. I also inherited her love of card games and dancing and exercise. I am lucky to have a friend in my mother.

Happy knitting,

Melanie


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I just finished this shawl. It's the Lotus shawl from an MKAL on Ravelry. Took about an hour and a half to bind off. Hopefully I will get to block it tomorrow.

Here's a pic too of tulips that one of my daughter's sent me for Mother's Day. That arrived Friday as buds, supposed to be in full bloom in a couple of days, so here they are today.

Sue


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

She sounds super!! I'm glad you have her for a friend... what a blessing!!!



MissMelba said:


> Happy mother's day!
> 
> Nice start Normaedern to your MKAL, that color looks nice.
> 
> ...


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

I love your shawl, Sue! It will be awesome when it's blocked...
and the tulips are top hole! (to say nothing of the fact that on my monitor, at least, blend perfectly with said shawl)!!!!


britgirl said:


> I just finished this shawl. It's the Lotus shawl from an MKAL on Ravelry. Took about an hour and a half to bind off. Hopefully I will get to block it tomorrow.
> 
> Here's a pic too of tulips that one of my daughter's sent me for Mother's Day. That arrived Friday as buds, supposed to be in full bloom in a couple of days, so here they are today.
> 
> Sue


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma its looking really good.. it must be exciting to see it progress.

Tricia your mom sounds like a great mom.. It sounds like she raised you to be outside too.. and not being idle at the same time 

Wow Bev that is so pretty.. I love and it fits you perfectly !!

Melanie its great you have so many great memories of your mom and you are still able to be close to her  Off and on during my adult life I was living close to my mom.. I knew then that is was a blessing... I hope you have many more mothers days ahead 

Sue that is amazing.. the shawl and the bouquet! I know what you mean about those bind offs.. we either have to cast them on or bind them off.. I'm not sure which way I prefer  I love that color too.. I have some I am thinking of doing the Ashton in.. I have not done it yet and I am wanting to make a small one.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Happy Mother's Day everyone! 
My mom was the bravest person I had ever known. She was sexually assaulted at 13 and chose to have the child that resulted from it: me. Never a cross word that wasn't deserved, nor any advice that wasn't needed. She left us in 2002 and not one day goes by that I don't miss her.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> Happy Mother's Day everyone!
> My mom was the bravest person I had ever known. She was sexually assaulted at 13 and chose to have the child that resulted from it: me. Never a cross word that wasn't deserved, nor any advice that wasn't needed. She left us in 2002 and not one day goes by that I don't miss her.


How special. We are thankful you are here.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Great start - looks so pretty. What is the yarn?
> I still have to wind mine but this has been a very busy weekend with very little quality time with my yarn. :-(


The yarn is merino and tencel from The Knitting Goddess here in the UK. It is all hand dyed and as she is not stocking it any more there was a third off. I have ordered some more to make Lavender Fields as it is a bargain :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I finished a project. Wanted to share. It's in Knitwear 2012.One Seam Shrug.


That's lovely, especially with your turquoise dress. Yet another for me to put on the 'knit list'......


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> I finished a project. Wanted to share. It's in Knitwear 2012.One Seam Shrug.


Love the shrug, Bev. Thank you for modelling it too. I am having issues with my computer so things are getting jumbled up :thumbdown: 
DH is on the case


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I just finished ... the Lotus shawl ...


Looks great already, Sue! Can't wait to see it blocked.
I still haven't started clue 2 on mine - took a long while on clue 1 but it was moving more quickly in the end. I find it hard to work with the dark yarn in the evening - combination of light conditions, tired eyes & tired brain.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> The yarn is merino and tencel ...


I have read about tencel but have never seen it let alone used it. How does it handle?


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Jacki, great start. I love Native American culture and have been to several smaller powwows in NJ, NY and PA. I did purchase a beaded bolo once - but I don't remember from where. It could have been while on vacation in AZ. Have you ever been to Slide rock State Park? What fun that was. It was so hot out and the spring water is so cold. 

Ahh and all the memories of our moms are great. I miss my mom. It's been 9 years. 

I love all the posted projects already. They are all looking great.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

umozabeads said:


> Happy Mother's Day everyone!
> My mom was the bravest person I had ever known. She was sexually assaulted at 13 and chose to have the child that resulted from it: me. Never a cross word that wasn't deserved, nor any advice that wasn't needed. She left us in 2002 and not one day goes by that I don't miss her.


Umoza, how are you doing? Hope all is well and that you are feeling better. How did your beading project do?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Good morning all--at least from where I sit. 

Bev-your shrug is so interesting in its shape and it suits your shape. The colors are terrific, too and complement your coloring very well.

Sue--great shawl and great colors. Tulips are gorgeous. Always were a favorite.

So glad people had a good Mother's Day yesterdy.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue,
Another gorgeous shawl!! I love the tulips also.

Umoza,
Your mother is the bravest person I know! What love and patience she bestowed on you, along with the gift of life. We haven't heard much from you lately. I hope that you are feeling better.

Melanie,
How wonderful for you to live close to your Mother. Enjoy her as often as you can. 

Thanks all for the comments on the shrug. It is a quick and fun knit. The only thing that is hard is to determine the size you need to knit. I started with large and ended up ripping out and redoing it in a medium. I am a 14.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Hi there - I hope you all had a great Mother's Day and it's been lovely reading the stories about your mums.

Nice start *Jacki* with interesting links which I'll have a good look at later.

Your shawl is looking good *Norma* - I like the look of the wool and have noted the supplier. Can't have too much of the stuff 

Well *Bev* what can I say? I love, love that shrug. You are rocking it, lady!!

*Sue* the lotus shawl is truly beautiful even unblocked - it'll be sensational blocked.

Here's my friend's top so far. Just waiting for her to appear to try it on. It's so fast to knit up being DK (worsted?), a bit of a change from the shawl. The change of pattern on the bust actually looks ok once it's being worn. btw I can't put live stitches on yarn because it hurts my thumbs too much trying to get them back on the needle. Hopefully my friend won't get jagged too much trying it on ( I will take it off the needles and put it on cables in case you were wondering!)

Meanwhile, I've got my hands on the Sirdar booklet I showed last week and I've started on one of the tops instead of the laurelarts one I'd decided on. Grasshopper mind..... :lol:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I have read about tencel but have never seen it let alone used it. How does it handle?


It is easy to knit with, drapes well and has a slight sheen. I have used it quite a bit. I am sorry she isn't stocking it any more but I think she is having supply issues. I was paying 24$ this lot was 17$


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I just finished this shawl. It's the Lotus shawl from an MKAL on Ravelry. Took about an hour and a half to bind off. Hopefully I will get to block it tomorrow.
> 
> Here's a pic too of tulips that one of my daughter's sent me for Mother's Day. That arrived Friday as buds, supposed to be in full bloom in a couple of days, so here they are today.
> 
> Sue


That is a lot of binding off! But well worth it. Looks wonderful and the tulips really do match. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> I just finished this shawl. It's the Lotus shawl from an MKAL on Ravelry. Took about an hour and a half to bind off. Hopefully I will get to block it tomorrow.
> 
> Here's a pic too of tulips that one of my daughter's sent me for Mother's Day. That arrived Friday as buds, supposed to be in full bloom in a couple of days, so here they are today.
> 
> Sue


Wonderful shawl, Sue and lovely tulips.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

umozabeads said:


> Happy Mother's Day everyone!
> My mom was the bravest person I had ever known. She was sexually assaulted at 13 and chose to have the child that resulted from it: me. Never a cross word that wasn't deserved, nor any advice that wasn't needed. She left us in 2002 and not one day goes by that I don't miss her.


What an inspiration. Both your mother and you


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

The shrug is coming on a treat, *trish*


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm living with my parents...so both Mother's and Father's days are special. I was the only one of 6 tries to survive (that is quite a number of mis-carriages). My daily contribution (besides enjoying chocolate <G> ) is keeping the computers with monitors as functional as we can afford.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

trish2222 said:


> ...Here's my friend's top so far....


It is looking lovely. I am sure that she will be thrilled.
Lucky you to be able to try it on her. I knit a sweater for my niece & I had great trouble with the sizing. It resulted in 3 starts - the first two involving considerable knitting, plus complications with how the pattern was written. Since she lives 400km away, trying it on was an issue. The sweater has been finished now for over 4 months but she hasn't received it because I know that it will need major blocking. I am half tempted to give it to my son's girl friend because it fits her perfectly.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Trish,
I love that top. You've gotten a beautiful start. Gonna try it myself some day. Hoping to do it this summer.

Xiaxixang,
Y


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's looking good. I really love that colour.

Sue


trish2222 said:


> Hi there - I hope you all had a great Mother's Day and it's been lovely reading the stories about your mums.
> 
> Nice start *Jacki* with interesting links which I'll have a good look at later.
> 
> ...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Xiaxixang,
You are well loved. So sorry your mom went through all those miscarriages. But I am sure her heart feels better with your presence.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

My mom story - although it isn't the official mothers' day, every day is mothers' day because where would we be without them? I know there are people who have not had the same positive experiences that a lot of us had, but I hope that there has been someone in their lives who have fulfilled the role.

My mother raised nine children (okay my father played a big role in there, too, but we'll leave that until June.) Her mother also lived with us until she passed away when I was 7. I think about people who make comments like, "She never worked - she was a housewife." & I think: you don't know what work is.

We started off every morning with a cooked breakfast (yes - bacon & eggs & a stack of homemade bread) & had a cooked meal for dinner & supper every day until I was about 8 - & I am the 7th child. She baked bread very day except Sunday, we had cake, pie, cookies, pudding - something sweet after every meal - all made from scratch.

She sewed, knit or crocheted almost everything we wore - including snowsuits. (We were always dressed in the latest of fashions - just not with the same price tag.) I don't remember her actually teaching me how to do these things (where would she have had the time?) I think that I picked it up mostly by watching, but she or one of my older sisters would help me get over the bumps.

Apart from making the necessities, I remember her doing edgings for pillowcases & tablecloths & stuff - like, what do you do in your spare time, Mom??
In the summertime, she regularly piled all of us in the station wagon - including any cousins or neighbors who were hanging around - & took us to the pond to have a dip. Obviously before seat belts. 

She also took care of the books for my father's business.
Her favourite pastime was to play cards & as she grew older, wouldn't go to bed without "trying her patience."
When she was 55 she learned to swim. Turned out she was afraid of the water - I never knew - part of the heritage in a place based on family fisheries: too many lives lost in the water. At this point in her life, she had the time to devote to sport activities: swam & walked daily, joined our softball team, played badminton,...

When my oldest brother was 34 months old, & my oldest sister was 15 months old, Mom had twins. Can you imagine: 4 babies under the age of 3?
I once asked her how she had managed it all & she shrugged her shoulders & said, "I just did what I had to do."
We lost her in 2005.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Trish2222 that looks like its coming along wonderfully... It looks like it would fit a child right now.  I am sure with blocking it would grow in to a grown up size 
Love the term Grasshopper Mind.. I have one of those too.. it gets me into trouble sometimes.. when I hope from here to there and end up cutting my time short...

Bev how wonderful to have had to go down a size in the pattern.. I'm a 12 and never know what size to make.. I usually go towards large or xlarge.. I'll have to be more careful next time I make a sweater... You have become quite a fast knitter yourself...

Wonderful stories of our Mom's... Umoza it sounds like she cherished you even though she didn't like the way you were conceived... a great mom you had..
kaixixang it sounds like a wonderful family.. do you have sisters and brothers too? do they live at home also...
Jane your mom sounds wonderful too... It took a great lady to raise family's back then... I remember mom always had her hands busy... She would wake up and read a book once the house quieted down.. She had a different set of chores for each day that way she didn't clean constantly and still not get it all done.. that is what I do.. hubby and I are always cleaning but something like dusting always gets forgotten.. until we here company is on the way.. LOL I need to adopt moms schedule... it should be easy since the ironing day would give me spare time...LOL


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

If anybody's interested, I've posted the pics from my trip to Inverness of a couple of weeks back.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-258904-1.html#5340531


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Such special memories, Jane. Thank you so much for sharing. Our moms truly are an inspiration, aren't they?


----------



## KateyMarie (Nov 4, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> Happy Mother's Day everyone!
> My mom was the bravest person I had ever known. She was sexually assaulted at 13 and chose to have the child that resulted from it: me. Never a cross word that wasn't deserved, nor any advice that wasn't needed. She left us in 2002 and not one day goes by that I don't miss her.


Your mom was such a powerful woman. Her strength is in you.


----------



## KateyMarie (Nov 4, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I just finished this shawl. It's the Lotus shawl from an MKAL on Ravelry. Took about an hour and a half to bind off. Hopefully I will get to block it tomorrow.
> 
> Here's a pic too of tulips that one of my daughter's sent me for Mother's Day. That arrived Friday as buds, supposed to be in full bloom in a couple of days, so here they are today.
> 
> Sue


Gorgeous shawl, the color is beautiful. I can't wait to see it blocked. The tulips look very nice with it, too.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> If anybody's interested, I've posted the pics from my trip to Inverness of a couple of weeks back.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-258904-1.html#5340531


beautiful pictures... thank you for sharing. I love to see where everyone lives.. this looks so nice and serene


----------



## KateyMarie (Nov 4, 2012)

trish2222 said:


> If anybody's interested, I've posted the pics from my trip to Inverness of a couple of weeks back.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-258904-1.html#5340531


Such pretty pictures. One of these days we'll get to Scotland.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

It's a shame the pictures are so hazy but that's the kind of day we often get. The mist didn't lift all day and turned into dark and damp over the next week.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

*Ronie* the top is very stretchy and of the previous three I've made I haven't had to block any more than washing and drying flat. It's a fitted top so once it's on it's perfect. I maybe shouldn't have said that - tempting fate and all that!

These stories of your mums are very affecting and heart-tugging. thank you all for posting them.

Kaixixang - I too was the only survivor of about four or five. I'm not too sure on the number. I complained incessantly when I was a youngster about being an only child and demanded that I get brothers or sisters. I must have hurt my mum so much....


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Love the stories of mothers. Thank you Jane and kaixiang


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Trish--Sometimes we are cruel as children due to our ignorance and lack of experience. I am sure your mother understood and forgave you. If we are fortunate, we get the chance to apologize and be supportive.

And your top looks cool and great color.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

To add to my story, I was born two days before Mom's birthday. We shared birthday cakes and parties. When the dr learned when Mom's birthday was, he said I could have waited. Mom said she was glad he didn't know. Think she was tired of being pregnant. 

We were as much alike as twins, our astrological sign, but very different. Made for some interesting times. Many tell me they see her in my actions and mannerizms.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

trish2222 said:


> ...I've posted the pics from my trip to Inverness ...


Thank you for sharing.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

what a colorful celebration. would love to be there!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I finished a project. Wanted to share. It's in Knitwear 2012.One Seam Shrug.


Thanks for sharing your lovely pic. What a nice shrug, your colors look very nice on you I apologize to group for this being so many pages late - this must be my week to not get notices. High time I catch up


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I just finished this shawl. It's the Lotus shawl from an MKAL on Ravelry. Took about an hour and a half to bind off. Hopefully I will get to block it tomorrow.
> 
> Here's a pic too of tulips that one of my daughter's sent me for Mother's Day. That arrived Friday as buds, supposed to be in full bloom in a couple of days, so here they are today.
> 
> Sue


Ohhhhh and Ahhhhhhhj!! for both your shawl and your tulips.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Happy Mother's Day everyone!
> My mom was the bravest person I had ever known. She was sexually assaulted at 13 and chose to have the child that resulted from it: me. Never a cross word that wasn't deserved, nor any advice that wasn't needed. She left us in 2002 and not one day goes by that I don't miss her.


She must have been a very special woman Bless you.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Love your pics. Right before my final year in college my parents moved up to Bearsden, just outside Glasgow and basically on the road to Loch Lomond and I used to love to drive up there. One of the places where you just want to stand still and relax and take in the beauty.

Sue


trish2222 said:


> If anybody's interested, I've posted the pics from my trip to Inverness of a couple of weeks back.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-258904-1.html#5340531


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for their stories of their mothers. My mother is almost 97 and in a care home in England now. Unfortunately she is developing dementia and is very hard of hearing, so I can't even talk to her on the phone any longer. Being at a distance it is very hard. When she first went into the care home just over four years ago, her health was very good and we would talk once or twice a week. I talk to the care home every other week, but it is not the same as talking to her. I write her letters regularly and also print up a photo, maybe of family or even the latest shawl I have knit, but I know I will not get any replies as she is no longer writing letters. I try and make it over twice a year to see her, but it is not the same as being close by, or even being able to communicate on the phone. I try and remember my mother as she was and not as she is now.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Hoping someone can help me. I am getting ready to cast on for a circular shawl. I want to use the Emily Ocker technique and doing Magic Loop. I think I will start with 24" needles. I am assuming there will come a point when I can just do regular knitting in the round, when I have sufficient stitches. to fill the needles. I do have some 32" and 40" needles ready as I imagine I will finish up with a lot of stitches. Also how critical is the crochet hook needle size for the cast on. I'm not sure I have any that are the same size as the needles I will be using. Does it really matter?

Sue


----------



## PatBrown (Jan 17, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Hoping someone can help me. I am getting ready to cast on for a circular shawl. I want to use the Emily Ocker technique and doing Magic Loop. I think I will start with 24" needles. I am assuming there will come a point when I can just do regular knitting in the round, when I have sufficient stitches. to fill the needles. I do have some 32" and 40" needles ready as I imagine I will finish up with a lot of stitches. Also how critical is the crochet hook needle size for the cast on. I'm not sure I have any that are the same size as the needles I will be using. Does it really matter?
> 
> Sue


I find the longer needles to be better - having a long loop helps to keep the stitches from spreading too far and gives me ample length to pull the back needle through to work the stitches. After a bit then I move to the shorter cable for knitting in the round without the magic loop.

The crochet hook size isn't a concern - you put the stitches on the needle and can tighten to fit the needle.

Just my two cents. Try different things to find what works for you.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I have read about tencel but have never seen it let alone used it. How does it handle?


Tencel is the fiber that I used on my Spring's Dance. It is a beautiful, soft fiber. I find that I prefer knitting with wool or wool blends as wool has more "give". But the fiber itself is quite nice. Tencel claims to take to dyes particularly well. I think that bamboo is quite different from tencel even though both are from "wood". I made my beaded scarf from bamboo and that does not hold its shape at all compared to tencel.

That reminds me, I need some help with my beaded scarf. Even after blocking it just curls into itself. Do you think crocheting an edge to it or starching it or something would work? Tell me what you think could be helpful. Notice how rolled it is around the neck area - this is how the entire scarf is when held up.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

jangmb said:


> ...Do you think crocheting an edge to it or starching it or something would work? ...


I would try a crocheted edge.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Love your pics. Right before my final year in college my parents moved up to Bearsden Sue


I'm just back from doing my shopping in Bearsden Asda. I live just five minutes away by car....


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Lovely scarf, Jan - I'd crochet an edge too


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dont' mean to be a kill joy, but this topic is probably the most talked about one on KP. There are dozens of requests for help on this. Unfortunately, SS will always roll. I find that an edge will just cause the scarf to bend on the line betw the edging and the field of the fabric. You can certainly try and see what you can do, but even when someone claims success, my attempts to duplicate what they did fail.

Personally I love the look of SS and would love to have scarf in a lite wt yarn using it, but fear that I will be disappointed.

What I will ask for those who have used Tencil, will it steam flat the way you sometimes can get acrylic to do; ie, killing the yarn?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Hoping someone can help me. I am getting ready to cast on for a circular shawl. I want to use the Emily Ocker technique and doing Magic Loop. I think I will start with 24" needles. I am assuming there will come a point when I can just do regular knitting in the round, when I have sufficient stitches. to fill the needles. I do have some 32" and 40" needles ready as I imagine I will finish up with a lot of stitches. Also how critical is the crochet hook needle size for the cast on. I'm not sure I have any that are the same size as the needles I will be using. Does it really matter?
> 
> Sue


Sue,
Here is a video of the Ocher cast on and the lady is using the magic loop. I thought it might help.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> What I will ask for those who have used Tencil, will it steam flat the way you sometimes can get acrylic to do; ie, killing the yarn?


I have always used tencil with wool so that I have blocked it as usual.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lovely scarf, Jan. I hope you can sort it.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue I agree with Pat. I have started knitting in the round on that size or smaller.. I really didn't know how long they were.. its the one I did that I posted .. the dish cloth. I would give it a try.. you can always go up a cable size later 

Jan is that wool? you might have to wet block it and leave it alone for a week!!  if it has some acrylic in it or is a blend of acrylic and wool you can wet block it and when it is dry steam it.. other than that you could do a crochet edge on it.. maybe a beaded one to match the scarf ?


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Jan is that wool? you might have to wet block it and leave it alone for a week!!  if it has some acrylic in it or is a blend of acrylic and wool you can wet block it and when it is dry steam it.. other than that you could do a crochet edge on it.. maybe a beaded one to match the scarf ?


Thank you, Ronie. No, it is bamboo. I used the "cotton" method (one of them anyway) of soaking overnight to be sure it is totally saturated. Then I put it on wires for over 48 hours. I did not expect such a severe roll because of all the beading on this scarf. The two stitch garter stitch on each end only created a "folding" opportunity to add to the rolling effect. The feel of the bamboo is soft and wonderful, I just did not expect it to turn so LIMP!

Referencing Tamarque's comment about all the postings regarding this issue on KP, I guess I had not noticed them prior to her comment. I have never had an issue like this with my knitting. Evidently this does show that I have not had that many years experience with knitting as many of you on KP.

After reading some of the postings listed on KP, I think I might try a button band of seed stitch. Many felt that a crocheted edge did not help much either.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

What will happen with the button band is that is will create a folding line (like your word better than mine).

To prevent curling on flat pieces both sides of the fabric need to have the same tension. Unfortunately knit and purl have different tensions which is what causes the problem One of the reasons garter stitch is so popular with SS in scarves. I find lace will do this also if one side is basically knit and the WS is purl. The open stitch helps sometimes to prevent some curl.

Knitting sweaters, hats, sock, mits, etc don't show this problem as they are not flat items. Sweaters can show this problem on the button band but if it really buttons then it keeps the fabric flat. A very annoying problem


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Sue,
> Here is a video of the Ocher cast on and the lady is using the magic loop. I thought it might help.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Just popped in to say hi and thank you all. I busy doing research in order to prepare for my lace party week on Sunday.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

"I recently purchased the pattern to knit the Lichen Shawl. I have seen several versions of this shawl posted here on KP and wanted to give it a try.

The pattern instructs you to slip the first TWO stitches of each row.

On RS (KNIT side), slip 2 stitches purlwise with yarn held in back
On WS (PURL side), slip 2 stitches purlwise with yarn held in front 

I have never seen a pattern written this way before. 

Low and behold.... it has cured the "age old" problem for knitters.... knitting stockinette that doesn't roll in on itself. 

This is useful for the times we are knitting stockinette and don't want the edges to roll. The only other alternative I have found before this was to knit a border. I wanted to share this great technique with all my KP friends!"

Jan, This was written by AmyKnits on KP a while ago and I had bookmarked it. I guess it can't help with the scarf you already have finished, but maybe for the next one. I have not tried this myself.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you very much, Caryn. I did not see the post from AmyKnits when she posted this. I will certainly put this in my tips and hints for future reference.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh Jan now I understand.. hmmm I don't think there is much you can do unless you want to back it! Now that might not be a bad idea if you found a very pretty print in a scarf weight material or if you have a large piece of silk. You could even do a top stitch 1/4 inch in all around to secure it and keep it from pulling out.. 

I did all 'Summers Glory's' set in cotton.. and like you I love the feel and the drape but not the fact that it couldn't hold its shape because it just falls limp.. those are my 'Lessons Learned' scarfs.. LOL I still wear them and on 4th of July I will wear all 3 together maybe on Memorial day I will wear all three together then too.  
I found that it worked the best on Grace that was the one that was all garter stitch.. it looked so nice I didn't even block it!!!

Caryn I remember Amy posting that I'm glad you bookmarked it... I'm afraid I have so much bookmarked I don't even know what I have anymore


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sounds like a useful hint to keep, so I am going to print it up for future reference. Of course I probably won't remember where I have put it, unless I get myself organized!

Sue


sisu said:


> "I recently purchased the pattern to knit the Lichen Shawl. I have seen several versions of this shawl posted here on KP and wanted to give it a try.
> 
> The pattern instructs you to slip the first TWO stitches of each row.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I finally got my Montego (circular version) cast on. Well actually I must have cast it on about 4 times. For various reasons I had to frog it, getting stitches twisted and goodness knows what else. Then when I finally thought I was making progress I realized that I was supposed to knit all the even rows, and here I was doing all my yarn overs. No wonder it was getting so holey! Anyway finally I got it cast on, but had to go to dpns as I just couldn't get the Magic Loop started. However after a few rows I was able to switch over to Magic Loop and am slowly making progress now. Hopefully these first few rows are the worst. I'm just going to take my time with this as I am busy with a couple of other MKALs. I'm glad I finally got to get it going. I really thought I was going to be giving up on it, and I really want to do a big circular shawl.

Thanks for the links you all gave me. I think I know Emily Ocher's cast on well now after my various attempts today.

Sue


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good luck with this Sue.. I found a quick (lets hope) shawlette for the family reunion and did the tab start for the first time.. it was tricky picking up the stitches but I have it and it looks good ... I should take a picture all my flaws come out in them LOL anyway I am well on my way... I want to make market/spa bags and wash/dish cloths too.. I just wanted a big wow item then some useful things all ages and genders would like


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I got my yarn today. I love, love, love the color! Thanks, Sue. Loving the color and the shawl. Can't wait to get started.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I finally got my Montego (circular version) cast on. ...


Great!! I wish I was able to say the same. I am a little worried that you had trouble with the start. Doesn't bode well for me - when I finally get around to it. First, I have to finish one of my other lace weights to free up the needles.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I got my yarn today...


It will be interesting to see how close the two shawls will resemble each other. Hard to predict with variegated yarns.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks. Glad you got started on your shawlette. Hope you get all those spa bags and wash/dishcloths done too and will look forward to seeing all of those. You are going to be busy. When do they have to be ready?

Sue


Ronie said:


> Good luck with this Sue.. I found a quick (lets hope) shawlette for the family reunion and did the tab start for the first time.. it was tricky picking up the stitches but I have it and it looks good ... I should take a picture all my flaws come out in them LOL anyway I am well on my way... I want to make market/spa bags and wash/dish cloths too.. I just wanted a big wow item then some useful things all ages and genders would like


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I do like that colour. Looking forward to seeing your shawl when finished.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> I got my yarn today. I love, love, love the color! Thanks, Sue. Loving the color and the shawl. Can't wait to get started.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

You may well be fine. I watched the video several times. I had to sit at the dining table to get it started, but soon should be at a stage where I can sit in a more comfortable place and relax.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Great!! I wish I was able to say the same. I am a little worried that you had trouble with the start. Doesn't bode well for me - when I finally get around to it. First, I have to finish one of my other lace weights to free up the needles.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I got my yarn today. I love, love, love the color! Thanks, Sue. Loving the color and the shawl. Can't wait to get started.


Great color yarn. Don't you just love a new skein of yarn?


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Good luck, Ronie, with your knitting for the reunion. Have fun planning and knitting. Please keep us posted with your pics.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

This is my finished Lotus shawl. I used about 648 yards of laceweight yarn (Handsome Fibers Hester Prynne in Falling Colourway.

Sue


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Really outstanding shawl, Sue.

Gorgeous yarn, Bev.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Exquisite!! It looks so different when blocked and outside. Lovely!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Gorgeous, Sue!! Looks wonderful.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Good morning everyone!! That shawl is just beautiful!!! Love how it looks outside. Seeing your "outside" inspired me to send you all a picture of what it looks like out here right now. Too cloudy for a sunrise picture....but we did get snow last night! Yikes! It is about 34 degrees right now.

Will be heading out for lunch with a girlfriend today. It will include a visit to our favorite LYS! We sometimes just need to go to love on the yarn! I'll take my camera and send some more local charm your way.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> This is my finished Lotus shawl...


Spectacular, Sue!!
At what point did you finish off?
I haven't gotten far enough to know for sure yet how far my yarn will take me - 875y.
There was an update this morning with an additional chart - if I understood correctly.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Deramores has a free PDF download of a shawl that fascinates me on two details:

1. The two skeins (I consider this a loan for the feel of working it up) are Purple to White colorway and 100% Cashmere.
2. The color recommended by the pattern calls for PURPLE

Would all y'all agree that THIS is the match I must agree to? <G> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh, Sue, that is breathtakingly beautiful. Good for you!!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Jane. I went from chart 5 to the alternate chart 6. I did a row 200 which basically ended it off like the row 232 of the largest version (it was easy to adapt that) and then I did the JSSBO. Your 875 yards should be enough for 200 rows. I know she said if you had 900 you could do all 7 charts (232) rows, but I didn't want to chance it, and this is definitely quite large enough.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Spectacular, Sue!!
> At what point did you finish off?
> I haven't gotten far enough to know for sure yet how far my yarn will take me - 875y.
> There was an update this morning with an additional chart - if I understood correctly.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Just had an interesting observation on another string on KP

And I just had it confirmed on stuff stored on this computer.

Nupps don't have to be stitched with k,p,k,p,k (smaller nupp, my pinky was getting tired) - wouldn't the k,o,k,o,k work better?

That's what the attached document I got from previous KP reading says:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice shawl Sue, very pretty. Can't wait to see yours Jane.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ok first off my page opened to Bev's amazing yarn.. Wow what a way to start the day    Then it moves on to Sue's shawl... I feel like I must still be sleeping  all so beautiful.. and I love that movement in the 3rd panel (chart)from the edge... your yarn is amazing in that section it just moves perfectly with it like it was made for that shawl 
Jacki I love your yard! I miss the country so much.. but you know with Doxie's we still couldn't let them run free.. not like our big dogs... 
We went to the dump on Saturday my two little dogs went with us.. and the truck next to us had the great big Golden Retriever .. so beautiful and gentle and my two never stopped yapping... he just looked down in our truck and wondered what all the commotion was all about  I miss my big dogs.. my retriever was the greatest dog.. a true family dog.. no favorites she loved us all.. although I think she was more mine than anyone elses.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks. Glad you got started on your shawlette. Hope you get all those spa bags and wash/dishcloths done too and will look forward to seeing all of those. You are going to be busy. When do they have to be ready?
> 
> Sue


Thank you I don't need to have these done until the end of August... but you never know what will happen or come along... for instance last year we painted the house.. I got very little knitting done... So I want them sitting beautiful on a shelf ready to go ..
I chose the 'Ginko' shawl in Ravelry http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ginkgo-shoulderette-shawl


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Just had an interesting observation on another string on KP
> 
> And I just had it confirmed on stuff stored on this computer.
> 
> ...


First of all I say go for that pattern... it sounds like it will be beautiful.. I love purple to white.. I read it once and thought you said the yarn was included.. I was ready to go for it 
Second... you DO do Nupps with a K,YO,K,YO,K,YO etc I don't know what a K,P would be. Her patterns go over how to do a Nupp and has links to videos that show it.. and yes I agree the K,YO sequence would most defiantly be easier


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

I think that is the same document I have on doing Nupps. I agree with Ronie.....wonder what it would look like with a K,P. Hummmmmm. The Echo Flower Shawl has nupps, and I'm doing the K,YO,K,YO....etc.

Ronie, that shawlette is lovely! Lucky someone!!! I think Chroma is pretty yarn although I've never used any. Will be excited to see how yours comes out.

My dogs no longer run free. The big guy (Beau) barked and scared one of my temporary (renter) neighbors, and they threatened to harm my dog, so we fenced in about 1/8 of an acre for them, so what you see is all fenced in for them. Never thought I'd have to do that, but I love them too much to take a chance that some jerk would hurt them. Anyway... they still have a great piece of our mountain to play on.Besides, I'm not in to having my neighbors scared...temporary or not. 

Here is a pic of just how big Beau is. That is a 6' sofa!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...this is definitely quite large enough...


How big is it?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Can't wait to see yours Jane.


You & me both  unfortunately, it might take a while.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...I chose the 'Ginko' shawl ...


...another pattern on my long to-do list. 
I must check out that colourway. A lot of nice ones in Chroma.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> This is my finished Lotus shawl. I used about 648 yards of laceweight yarn (Handsome Fibers Hester Prynne in Falling Colourway. Sue


That is a handsome shawl and a wonderful achievement


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jackie. I am sorry that you have had problems with neighbours. He looks an old softy lying there


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Jackie. I am sorry that you have had problems with neighbours. He looks an old softy lying there


He is a very sweet dog....but he is a hound dog, so when he barks it is quite a noise! 99% of the neighbors here love him...it is just the one who is just an intolerant person who is bitter because they really can't afford to live here, so they are moving within a few months. Somehow that is the rest of our faults. LOL It's not that expensive here, but propane bills alone can scare people away. We just give up other things to afford to live here...like vacations...LOL


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jackie, I can understand what you are saying. Here it is quite expensive to live because of remoteness. Food, fuel are at a premium. Some people move here and then can't take the lack of bright lights and shops!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Deramores has a free PDF download of a shawl that fascinates me on two details:
> 
> 1. The two skeins (I consider this a loan for the feel of working it up) are Purple to White colorway and 100% Cashmere.
> 2. The color recommended by the pattern calls for PURPLE
> ...


Kaixixang, 
Definitely, I quite agree!!! It sounds wonderful!!! In fact, in case you need more encouragement, I will be offended if you don't do this.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Deramores has a free PDF download of a shawl that fascinates me on two details:
> 
> 1. The two skeins (I consider this a loan for the feel of working it up) are Purple to White colorway and 100% Cashmere.
> 2. The color recommended by the pattern calls for PURPLE
> ...


Oh you must! It's a beautiful pattern. I've just been looking at it


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Link to pattern please.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Link to pattern please.


If you scroll down you'll see it

http://view.ed4.net/v/H97QOE3/A5ROC/DSPXGLA/AM7F7K/


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks. I'm really happy with it.

Sue


sisu said:


> Exquisite!! It looks so different when blocked and outside. Lovely!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Love your pic. Looks so peaceful, but hard to believe you had snow last night. We are going to be 90 degrees today.

Sue


Jacki said:


> Good morning everyone!! That shawl is just beautiful!!! Love how it looks outside. Seeing your "outside" inspired me to send you all a picture of what it looks like out here right now. Too cloudy for a sunrise picture....but we did get snow last night! Yikes! It is about 34 degrees right now.
> 
> Will be heading out for lunch with a girlfriend today. It will include a visit to our favorite LYS! We sometimes just need to go to love on the yarn! I'll take my camera and send some more local charm your way.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks. I was hoping that the yarn wouldn't be too variegated for the pattern, but it seems fine.

Sue


Ronie said:


> Ok first off my page opened to Bev's amazing yarn.. Wow what a way to start the day    Then it moves on to Sue's shawl... I feel like I must still be sleeping  all so beautiful.. and I love that movement in the 3rd panel (chart)from the edge... your yarn is amazing in that section it just moves perfectly with it like it was made for that shawl
> Jacki I love your yard! I miss the country so much.. but you know with Doxie's we still couldn't let them run free.. not like our big dogs...
> We went to the dump on Saturday my two little dogs went with us.. and the truck next to us had the great big Golden Retriever .. so beautiful and gentle and my two never stopped yapping... he just looked down in our truck and wondered what all the commotion was all about  I miss my big dogs.. my retriever was the greatest dog.. a true family dog.. no favorites she loved us all.. although I think she was more mine than anyone elses.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Look that design. I'm always looking for patterns using smaller quantities of yarn that I often seem to finish up with, through miscalculation or whatever.

Sue


Ronie said:


> Thank you I don't need to have these done until the end of August... but you never know what will happen or come along... for instance last year we painted the house.. I got very little knitting done... So I want them sitting beautiful on a shelf ready to go ..
> I chose the 'Ginko' shawl in Ravelry http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ginkgo-shoulderette-shawl


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

...just popping in to let you know I'm still around. It's a little busy here and it will be great to catch up with you and your wonderful projects.  Have fun!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

trish2222 said:


> If you scroll down you'll see it
> 
> http://view.ed4.net/v/H97QOE3/A5ROC/DSPXGLA/AM7F7K/


Thanks for the link, Trish. I hadn't received the email from Deramores. Computer problems meant I'd lost some links :thumbdown: 
I found some Fyberspates lace I'd forgotten about today :thumbup: 
Thanks Kaixiang for starting this off.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Check out the lace cardigan class coming up at the following link

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-259205-1.html

I thought some of you might like to see it.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm sorry if I was a tad unclear in my 1st statement. I'd borrowed the pretty cashmere from a UK member of KP...and, until I located the free Deramore listing, couldn't see what wanted the laceweight material. I adore knitting for its ability to make socks so attractive with multicolored yarn/thread. Watch the mercerization...but have fun! <G> :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--love your Lotus Shawl. Color doesn't overpower the pattern but complements it.

Jacki--Looks like you are in the mountains. No wonder is it cold. That certainly is quite a 'lump' on your couch there.

Kaixixang--anything in purple will be spectacular. Very nice shawl and to be able to do it in cashmere? How fabulous.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Trish,
thanks for the link to the shawl. Looks like fun. 

Jacki,
Your sweet puppy looks like quite a softy. 

Shirley,
thanks for the link.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jacki your house looks amazing! I love the open floor plan! that hound of yours looks like he would lick you more than bite LOL

That is a beautiful cardigan Shirley. Thanks for thinking about us 

Ok so I have had one of those days... I printed off the pattern and the chart is too tiny... I tried several times to print it off making is larger... It would be plenty large on my monitor but once it would come out of the printer it was tiny again.. So I thought how hard could 15 x34 be??? So in the end I went to my copy place and they guy blew it up for me and it was only 50 cents!!!! I will take it all to him from now on.. he had it done in less than a minute and I was back home knitting away... 

anyone every have days like that?? LOL


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thought I would share some down home pictures.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Beautiful yarns, beautiful projects, beautiful settings to live in. It looks like a great day has been had by all. 

Thanks for sharing, ladies!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Love to see those redbuds and lilacs, with their gorgeous fragrance. I had a lovely lilac outside the window where I am sitting now, but DH decided it was too big and pruned it a few years ago (maybe massacred would be a better word) and it has not hardly grown since. I have a beautiful dogwood tree outside my bedroom window and he is talking of chopping it down as it is so close to the house, but I love to wake up in the morning when it is in bloom and see all those gorgeous creamy-white blossoms outside the window. After what he has said, I am afraid its days may be numbered.

Thanks for sharing these pics.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Thought I would share some down home pictures.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Thought I would share some down home pictures.


Bev, that is beautiful. I love redbud trees. I had 1 in NJ, so many years ago now.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Sue, love your finished shawl. It's gorgeous. 
Ronnie, I love the start on your shawl. What a great color.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev that is beautiful, all our trees have lost their blossoms already and the lilac is done for the year too  The roses and Azaleas are still good so there is still lots of color in the neighborhood.. Is that a Dome house?? I really like the shape of it! 

Sue when we bought this house there was a apple tree in the front yard. We waited and waited and after a few months when all the trees in the neighborhood had bloomed ours still looked like the dead of winter .. hubby gave it a small shove and it about fell over... so we had it removed. I was looking forward to a beautiful tree but now hubby says its less work this way and he doesn't want a tree


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Isn't tht like a man for you?
> 
> Sue
> 
> Sue when we bought this house there was a apple tree in the front yard. We waited and waited and after a few months when all the trees in the neighborhood had bloomed ours still looked like the dead of winter .. hubby gave it a small shove and it about fell over... so we had it removed. I was looking forward to a beautiful tree but now hubby says its less work this way and he doesn't want a tree


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

quote - Sue - "Isn't that a man for you?"

Yep! I have one of those.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes, ROnie,
That is a dome house. It's a hexadome. There are 6 large triangles put together to make one hex. Three are sides and one drops down on the top of it. There are also three openings that then have to be enclosed. We don't have many straight walls in our house, but it's easy to heat and we love it.

Sorry about your apple tree.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Nice pictures of your houses Jacki and Bev


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*Ronie* I have more and more "days like that" :roll:

*Bev* Those trees are sooo pretty and your house looks intriguing.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...That is a dome house. It's a hexadome. There are 6 large triangles put together to make one hex....(


As Normaedern says, it is quite intriguing. I have to get out paper & pencil to try & see how that works. So ... the pieces are pre-constructed & then fit together?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronnie, I too have many "days like that"! 
Enjoyed looking at your travel pictures Trish. 
Sue your dog is so big! He does look very comfy on that couch. I am sure he is very happy running on the beautiful land you have enclosed for him.
Bev, what a unique house. Did you and your DH build it? Nice to see the spring trees flowering.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That must make it interesting for decorating. Being easy to heat is a really good thing.

How long have you lived in it?

Sue



eshlemania said:


> ,
> We don't have many straight walls in our house, but it's easy to heat and we love it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev-love the house photos, especially the one with cherry tree betw two house segments. Great capture of the tree and the house.

Love dome houses. Was interested in the foam houses that were being promoted some years ago. The style is so flexible. They are easy to insulate and maintain good climate control year round. The property look beautiful, too.

I designed my house with an open interior plan. The worst thing about it is the lack of wall for hanging things and placing furniture. I find these open space designs to have a very good energy to live in.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue -- What are the finished dimensions of your Lotus Shawl?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> As Normaedern says, it is quite intriguing. I have to get out paper & pencil to try & see how that works. So ... the pieces are pre-constructed & then fit together?


Yes, our contractor put the hexes together in his barn, numbered everything, then took them apart and drove them up here, put them together on site. Then a crane put the walls up on the foundation. They were bolted in place and then the top one was set on the others and bolted in place. This took one day-the setting in place. Then they just built in the openings-windows and doors etc.

Caryn,
We bought the plans. That's about it. The contractor took over after that.  But we finished the inside as we had money. That was a good thing, as we had no idea how to fill the inside. It is such a different space.

Sue,

We've lived here about 17 years.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lovely photos of the trees in bloom. We have so few of those near me. 

Ronie, I too have a DH who gets 'a bee in his bonnet' on occasion. Our front hedge was slowly dying off (it was probably around 35 years old) so we decided to replace it. There was one plant, not a hedge but no idea what it was, that I liked and wanted to keep. Guess what the first plant to go was? He also took out the bromeliad that I was nursing back to health shortly after we bought the house. It was in a bed by itself so he just figured it was a weed. However of course he doesn't remove the real weeds from my kitchen garden, lol.

I finished Toni's dishcloth pattern last night. I should have used the time to work on the baby blanket but I was really close to binding off soooo... I'll take a photo tonight and post it. It came out a lot larger than I expected but that's ok. 

Happy Knitting,

Melanie


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning everyone... Well we had the first start of a heat wave yesterday... it did cool down for nice sleeping weather... I sounds like the whole West Coast is getting this warm weather.. We love it and its not too hot yet but what a surprise  I don't know how warm it is suppose to be today but I kind of knew we should of bought a fan last week LOL.. ours is ok but noisy and I want ceiling fans in the room we are in the most.

Bev when we were looking to settle down I was looking into getting a piece of land and putting a dome house on it.. I looked into it very carefully and thought that would be the neatest home! I'm glad you like yours. I have never been in one... but there are a few in the area.. Non that look as nice as yours.. these all look like log cabins.. or unfinished exteriors, I love the way you finished yours off  Your very lucky  Maybe someday I'll get mine.. for now I'm happy where I am..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Reading these posts on dome structures reminded me of a job I did a number of years ago. It was drywalling the interior of a dome structure assembled in hexogonal? segments. I had totally forgotten that job. There were some challenges to working on it, but the interior space was bright and comfortable. Because you can buy them as kits, many people feel they can do the assembly themselves.

So interesting to watch the development of a style. The dome house was a concept that 'long hairs' in the 1970's adapted from more ancient building styles. So of course it was mocked. But those modern conservation and energy efficient minded folk were experimenting with this shape and heating/cooling requirements for more modern living. Some of the early ones were structures of lashed together tree branches, covered with burlap and covered with sprayed foam which was painted or otherwise coated. And now today we have these high end, pre-manufactured kits and the dome house is a modern expression of engineering.

Thanks for stimulating this walk down memory lane for me.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It's 64" x 29".

Sue


tamarque said:


> Sue -- What are the finished dimensions of your Lotus Shawl?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--can that be made any longer, like at least 6 ft?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm pretty sure it can be. For one thing, I did 6 charts in total, but you could do 7. Take a look at this link too at the pics the designer just posted. As you can see, that is a pretty good size. She says it can be extended or shortened. I chose to stop at row 200, rather than doing the 232 rows as I wasn't sure if I had quite enough yarn for that (think she said 900 yards, and I only had 875), so I didn't want to chance it. I see there she says 875, so maybe I could have done like her and done a partial chart 7 too, but mine is quite big enough for me.

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/mona8pi/lotus-mkal-for-april

Sue


tamarque said:


> Sue--can that be made any longer, like at least 6 ft?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ... think she said 900 yards, and I only had 875...


I have 875g as well. On her project page, it says 700-875. Did she add something during the KAL?
How much dd you have left over?
(I have to read the discussion, huh?)


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I think it was on the original page 1, where she said 900.

She did add an alternate chart 6. I guess people must have wanted one like chart 7 to finish with. Basically it is chart 7, rather than the original chart 6, which was quite different. So I did that alternate chart 6. Weighing my yarn at the end, I supposedly had about 24 grams left I think which was how I came up with the figure of 648 yarns used. That being so, I could have done that chart 6 and 7, but I am really quite happy with it and the size it is. Hers looks a lot airier than mine, so I wonder what size needles she used. I used 3.5mm.

She also did not pull out the points like I did, she had some pulling out at the edges too. If you look at the Picture this Lotus there is a picture there, I think post 446, she explains it. All that was after I had blocked mine, so I am not planning changing anything now.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I have 875g as well. On her project page, it says 700-875. Did she add something during the KAL?
> How much dd you have left over?
> (I have to read the discussion, huh?)


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I don't mean to be a pest, but can you explain the charts? I assume each one is a different pattern that builds on the previous ones. But that implies the shawl will grow in both dimensions. Can it be done so it just grows in the width as it wraps around the body. The photo shows a very long shawl down the back which looks too big to me.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, basically it is a triangle shawl, with increases usually every other row. Each chart represents a lotus flower in different stages. The width is approximately twice the depth. The only way I could think you would get more width growth would be if you were knitting a crescent shape. Have you looked at any crescent shawls? One designer on Ravelry who does a lot of that shape is SusannaIC. Unfortunately I'm not an expert in shawl design.
Sue


tamarque said:


> I don't mean to be a pest, but can you explain the charts? I assume each one is a different pattern that builds on the previous ones. But that implies the shawl will grow in both dimensions. Can it be done so it just grows in the width as it wraps around the body. The photo shows a very long shawl down the back which looks too big to me.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Sue. Maybe need to post the designer if she takes questions. The shawl would have to be increase disproportionately so the width grew more than the length (depth). Don't know how easy it would be to make this change in the pattern: it looks complicated.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I think it was on the original page 1, where she said 900...I think post 446, she explains it.


Okay - thanks. I'll check it out.


> All that was after I had blocked mine, so I am not planning changing anything now.


No - I don't imagine.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Speaking of disappearing plants...I have nursed a bed of Hollyhocks for several years now. Everyone has seen them blooming in the summer, hens snuggled in under them on warm summer days...they have been around awhile. Last summer, my son mowed them down. Just today, I checked and saw a few survivors poking through the ground - my husband tilled up the whole space and then some. Oh well, I have a fresh garden bed now.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Below is my version of the dishcloth, although it is almost 11 inches across so it is a bit big for dishes. I opted for the picot bind off which I think someone else here also did. The yarn is Bernat Handicrafter cotton and I used US-8 (5mm) DPN's. It took almost all 80 yards.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Below is my version of the dishcloth, although it is almost 11 inches across so it is a bit big for dishes. I opted for the picot bind off which I think someone else here also did. The yarn is Bernat Handicrafter cotton and I used US-8 (5mm) DPN's. It took almost all 80 yards.


Hey, that looks great, Melanie!!! I like your picot bind off. :thumbup: This one did get big, didn't it? Mine did also.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I love the colour of your dishcloth, Melanie. It is pretty with the bind off.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Very nice Melanie. The color is so bright an cheery.

I think using worsted weight with typical needle size will give a pretty big item. Mine was done with a smaller needle for a hopefully tighter fabric so it came out a bit smaller.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Love that colour and the picot edging.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Below is my version of the dishcloth, although it is almost 11 inches across so it is a bit big for dishes. I opted for the picot bind off which I think someone else here also did. The yarn is Bernat Handicrafter cotton and I used US-8 (5mm) DPN's. It took almost all 80 yards.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Below is my version of the dishcloth....


Oh, that is so pretty!
You are all making me want to do one but I don't have any cotton here & am resisting the urge to buy some. I don't want to open the flood gates again because I know that won't just be buying the yarn for one project.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Below is my version of the dishcloth, although it is almost 11 inches across so it is a bit big for dishes. I opted for the picot bind off which I think someone else here also did. The yarn is Bernat Handicrafter cotton and I used US-8 (5mm) DPN's. It took almost all 80 yards.


Melanie,
Beautiful stitching. Lovely color. 

I have been working on my Serenia. I am really enjoying it. I am in the lace chart right now. I'll show a picture when I get through the lace. Right now it takes awhile to get through a row, but it is easily memorized and the repeats are a snap.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Good excuse!

I'm tempted too. It would be a good way to practise casting on for circular knitting and I am sure I could dod with that, and this is something small. Hmm Will definitely have to think about. I do have some yarn that I could use. My problem would probably be finding the time! I guess I can always try and squeeze a few more minutes of time out of the day.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Oh, that is so pretty!
> You are all making me want to do one but I don't have any cotton here & am resisting the urge to buy some. I don't want to open the flood gates again because I know that won't just be buying the yarn for one project.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Glad to hear you are enjoying it. Looking forward to seeing a pic. It really isn't a hard one to knit, is it?

Sue


eshlemania said:


> I have been working on my Serenia. I am really enjoying it. I am in the lace chart right now. I'll show a picture when I get through the lace. Right now it takes awhile to get through a row, but it is easily memorized and the repeats are a snap.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

"From a little acorn grows a mighty oak"! Quote might not be the actual wording but you know what I mean.

Here is the start of my Montego. It' very early days. It's laceweight which definitely is more challenging than the fingering weight I used for doilies last year.
I'm looking forward to when I have enough stitches tomdomrefular knitting in the round rather than the Magic Loop.

Sue


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue,
Great start! I love that color.

Happy THurs everyone!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...I guess I can always try and squeeze a few more minutes of time out of the day...


Sleep is highly over rated. Steal some time from there.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, that is so pretty!
> You are all making me want to do one but I don't have any cotton here & am resisting the urge to buy some. I don't want to open the flood gates again because I know that won't just be buying the yarn for one project.


Thanks for all the kind words ladies 

Jane, I have a plastic bin filled with cotton yarn - mostly dishcloth weight. I got a lot during a knit picks sale and have been given many balls in swap packages. Now all I need is time.

Back to working on the baby blanket unless some other small project interrupts, lol - about 15 inches so far.

Melanie


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Melanie,
> Beautiful stitching. Lovely color.
> 
> I have been working on my Serenia. I am really enjoying it. I am in the lace chart right now. I'll show a picture when I get through the lace. Right now it takes awhile to get through a row, but it is easily memorized and the repeats are a snap.


Glad to hear you are enjoying the Serenia. I put that one in my Ravelry library when you (or someone else???) posted the link. It's on my to-do list.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...Here is the start of my Montego...


Oh - gorgeous! I am so jealous. I am almost tempted to buy another 3.5mm needle so I can cast mine on.


> ... tomdomrefular knitting in the round ...


Hmmm, is this a new type of knitting or did your spell checker fail big time?


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

TLL said:


> Speaking of disappearing plants........


That is one memory of my mom, my father died over 30 years ago when I was only 25 - with 1 older brother and 2 younger sisters. Within several years we were all moved out, and after several more years my mom decided to sell her house and she moved in with me for a few years. I had Aliums planted near the redbud tree. They are in the onion family and so they looked like wild onion grass - so my mom pulled every single one out of the garden - that was quite a surprise when I came home from work that day. She was only trying to be helpful and keeping herself busy. 
Before getting married she worked and did not have any desires to marry and have a family as she was the oldest of 10 and of course spent most of her youth taking care of younger siblings. Also one of her jobs was being a 'nanny'. She also worked as a riveter at the factory that made airplanes during WWII. She never learned to drive and after marrying stayed home to work as a house wife. I can remember she would iron everything, from the bed linens to my dad's boxers and hankies. I was never allowed to iron the boxers as if something was not done just right, he would know it.
She has been gone 9 years now and I do miss her.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Mel, nice dish cloth, very nicely done. 

Sue, excellent start. Looks like you got the hang of it. 

I won't be attempting any knitting in the round of that type anytime too soon as I have so any other things I want to do. And I know that it will take far too long to get down to lace weight!!! I will probably start working on the dish cloths for Xmas gifts so a round lace shawl is about a year away. 
Oh why can't a rich knight in shining armor come carry me away.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni I love Hollyhocks.. there was a place I use to pass by daily and they had them... I always thought they were so beautiful 
Melanie that is very nice.. I like your edging a lot.. I tried to remember it off the top of my head and failed.. LOL so I did a normal bind off..
Sue that looks a lot like Melanie's dishcloth! I am sure it will blossom into a beautiful shawl... great start to it.
Chris those are wonderful memories, your lucky to have had her live with you for awhile.. I am sure there was some great stories and memories for you. My mom has been gone a long time too but I still miss her.. I think that never goes away..


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

That is one gorgeous shawl, Sue! It looks so perfect...I envy your skill!! I think the yarn you chose is peachy delicious!!




britgirl said:


> This is my finished Lotus shawl. I used about 648 yards of laceweight yarn (Handsome Fibers Hester Prynne in Falling Colourway.
> 
> Sue


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

This is exactly the way DFL taught us to make them... I'm not sure what point you were making about them!



kaixixang said:


> Just had an interesting observation on another string on KP
> 
> And I just had it confirmed on stuff stored on this computer.
> 
> ...


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

TLL said:


> Speaking of disappearing plants...I have nursed a bed of Hollyhocks for several years now. Everyone has seen them blooming in the summer, hens snuggled in under them on warm summer days...they have been around awhile. Last summer, my son mowed them down. Just today, I checked and saw a few survivors poking through the ground - my husband tilled up the whole space and then some. Oh well, I have a fresh garden bed now.


 :? Actually I was looking for a "tear drop" moticom. Yes, its aggravating. One of DH's hired help took over my potato patch, grape vines and raspberry bushes. He thought it was too much work for me. Well, I will miss my potato patch forever!! along with the raspberries.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Below is my version of the dishcloth, although it is almost 11 inches across so it is a bit big for dishes. I opted for the picot bind off which I think someone else here also did. The yarn is Bernat Handicrafter cotton and I used US-8 (5mm) DPN's. It took almost all 80 yards.


Wow! yours turned out great also. Looks like perfect work.

Thanks to those who shared your home environment pictures Very pleasant to see because the pics are great and it is nice to see where you hang out!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I guess my spell checker failed big time. Teach me to check before I post. Even I had to think about what I was saying there!

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Hmmm, is this a new type of knitting or did your spell checker fail big time?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I think I am already pushing that to the max, but what is another few minutes?

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Sleep is highly over rated. Steal some time from there.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

It kills me when someone messes with my stuff, especially in the garden or lawn plantings. My daughter came upstate for some physical work to exorcise some of her demons. She tackled the plants in front of my picture window which were designed to provide a living curtain in the summer. I warned her about my actinidia and she swore that she could tell the difference betw the wild grape and this planted bush/vine. Well guess what? The actinidia is up and more than half of it is gone. Almost 10 yrs of growth! Grrrrrr.
Why do others always think they know your needs and wishes better than you? 

I had tenants like that, too. Very neat but surburban type people. Everything had to be very orderly and compact. They were told about these decorative grasses and an orange flowering vine that needed to be left alone. Came by the check one day and everything was pulled out on the property and the growing areas covers with dyed wood chips. But they did plant a fast growing red leaf shrub all around the well head so you couldn't see the well. An 8 ft shrub will have roots just as deep. No thought to the damage to the well shaft that could occur. It amazed me that for such neat people how much damage they caused.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> She also worked as a riveter at the factory that made airplanes during WWII.


Chris,
You made me think of the WWII poster with the lady with a riveter gun, ready to do her job for the war.

Thanks everyone for sharing your mother memories. It was a nice walk thru them.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh, I created garden disasters back in the day! Thank goodness my mother in law was a saint! One year, while they were away, I did the weeding she had asked me to do, and in my ignorance, I pulled up all of her lovely phlox! When she returned she replanted them all... Luckily it hadn't been particularly dry for those three weeks... And then there was the time I pruned her rhododendrons... I still think they were creating mold on the house, but...but... Erk!!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Melanie, very pretty washcloth. Was there instructions somewhere for how to do the picot edging that I missed? 
Sue, that looks like a wonderful start to your circular shawl. Looks like you got it! I interpreted tomdomrefular as to do regular - I often put those m's in instead of spaces on the touch keypad


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Chris,
> You made me think of the WWII poster with the lady with a riveter gun, ready to do her job for the war.
> 
> Thanks everyone for sharing your mother memories. It was a nice walk thru them.


Yep, that's what I tell people. My mom was Just like Rosie the riveter. Of course I don't remember her that young as she didn't have us until she was in her 30's. Of course I can't find that picture with the riveting gun.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

sisu said:


> Melanie, very pretty washcloth. Was there instructions somewhere for how to do the picot edging that I missed?
> Sue, that looks like a wonderful start to your circular shawl. Looks like you got it! I interpreted tomdomrefular as to do regular - I often put those m's in instead of spaces on the touch keypad


I found the instructions for the picot bind off on the web: cast on 2 using the knitted method (knit one and put it on the left needle for each cast on needed), bind off 4, put the remaining 1 stitch from the right needle back on the left needle, repeat starting with the cast on. Hope that makes sense.

Can't wait to see Sue's finished shawl. By my guess she will have it done by the weekend


----------



## KateyMarie (Nov 4, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Below is my version of the dishcloth, although it is almost 11 inches across so it is a bit big for dishes. I opted for the picot bind off which I think someone else here also did. The yarn is Bernat Handicrafter cotton and I used US-8 (5mm) DPN's. It took almost all 80 yards.


Very pretty, I love the color.


----------



## KateyMarie (Nov 4, 2012)

britgirl said:


> "From a little acorn grows a mighty oak"! Quote might not be the actual wording but you know what I mean.
> 
> Here is the start of my Montego. It' very early days. It's laceweight which definitely is more challenging than the fingering weight I used for doilies last year.
> I'm looking forward to when I have enough stitches tomdomrefular knitting in the round rather than the Magic Loop.
> ...


Oh, that's going to be beautiful.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

vermontmary said:


> Oh, I created garden disasters back in the day! Thank goodness my mother in law was a saint! One year, while they were away, I did the weeding she had asked me to do, and in my ignorance, I pulled up all of her lovely phlox! When she returned she replanted them all... Luckily it hadn't been particularly dry for those three weeks... And then there was the time I pruned her rhododendrons... I still think they were creating mold on the house, but...but... Erk!!


Fortunately Phlox is very aggressive and grows easily.
You were probably right about the mole with the Rhodies if they were huge shrubs hugging the building. Have had to deal with that problem on more than one house.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> That is one memory of my mom, my father died over 30 years ago when I was only 25 - with 1 older brother and 2 younger sisters. Within several years we were all moved out, and after several more years my mom decided to sell her house and she moved in with me for a few years. I had Aliums planted near the redbud tree. They are in the onion family and so they looked like wild onion grass - so my mom pulled every single one out of the garden - that was quite a surprise when I came home from work that day. She was only trying to be helpful and keeping herself busy.
> Before getting married she worked and did not have any desires to marry and have a family as she was the oldest of 10 and of course spent most of her youth taking care of younger siblings. Also one of her jobs was being a 'nanny'. She also worked as a riveter at the factory that made airplanes during WWII. She never learned to drive and after marrying stayed home to work as a house wife. I can remember she would iron everything, from the bed linens to my dad's boxers and hankies. I was never allowed to iron the boxers as if something was not done just right, he would know it.
> She has been gone 9 years now and I do miss her.


Did your mom share her Rosie the Riveter stories with you? It was an exciting time for women trying to get into the work force. And it was very empowering working on such huge and critical projects. After the war, the stories were even more dramatic but tragic as women were thrown out of work and even denied their experience when they went job hunting. Can you imagine how cruel and disempowering it was to go for a job and say you spent a number of years working on the mechanics of some large military installation and being told to your face that you had no work exerience? Many of those women felt forced to marry for survival. Sounds like your mom faced some of that. You might want to write down the stories she told you. It is important history.

There was a woman in the Women's Studies Dept at the local college who did a major research and film on these women and what happened to them after the war. It was very moving.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Yep, that's what I tell people. My mom was Just like Rosie the riveter. Of course I don't remember her that young as she didn't have us until she was in her 30's. Of course I can't find that picture with the riveting gun.


I found it...there was a news documentary on TV on a living woman who still is gainfully employed doing riveting!
http://www.pophistorydig.com/?p=877


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Tamarque, unfortunately my mom did not tell us any stories, I take after her to an extent - tend to be silent. But I am sure that is true with her as well. And I know she never wanted to marry. My dad was a thorn in her side until she said yes. There are so many things now that she is gone that I wish she could have talked about. But she still has sisters and they are not senile so I will make it a point to talk to them soon. I'll be sure to bring my niece along. She just loves family history and heritage. PS  it's a good thing I previewed the message or you would have seen some more hairy words.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> I found it...there was a news documentary on TV on a living woman who still is gainfully employed doing riveting!
> http://www.pophistorydig.com/?p=877


Kaixixang, Thanks for this link. There's a lot of info here. My brain must have compiled several of these pictures together because I don't quite see what I'm thinking of. And I never knew that Marilyn Monroe used to work as a rosy the riveter too. Amazing. Now I'll have to see if there is any info on the plant that my mom worked at.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi everyone... Melanie thanks for the refresher on Pico edge bind off.. I'll have to play with it.. but this sounds right 
I have a few more rows of the boring SS of the shawl I am doing.. I want to rush right through it and get to the chart! I'm a little worried about reading this chart correctly so when I get to it I may have to ask some questions. I also might understand it perfectly and it will flow right along... I hope that is the case... 
I have about 30 more rows to finish my pillow... I had promised I would do that again I still have a bag of yarn to roll up because I had to many WIP's.. Oh well some habits are hard to break.. I know I won't frog either of these projects..


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I found the instructions for the picot bind off on the web: cast on 2 using the knitted method (knit one and put it on the left needle for each cast on needed), bind off 4, put the remaining 1 stitch from the right needle back on the left needle, repeat starting with the cast on. Hope that makes sense.


Thanks Melanie. I bookmarked this so when I get to it I will give it a try!

Chris, your mom's story is very interesting. Hope you can find out more of the story from you aunts.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Can't wait to see Sue's finished shawl. By my guess she will have it done by the weekend


Yep, yep!! That's when we'll expect pictures, Sue of the Flying Fingers. I am amazed at the speed you produce.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Tamarque, unfortunately my mom did not tell us any stories, I take after her to an extent - tend to be silent. But I am sure that is true with her as well. And I know she never wanted to marry. My dad was a thorn in her side until she said yes. There are so many things now that she is gone that I wish she could have talked about. But she still has sisters and they are not senile so I will make it a point to talk to them soon. I'll be sure to bring my niece along. She just loves family history and heritage. PS  it's a good thing I previewed the message or you would have seen some more hairy words.


Oh, do talk with your relatives. I am sure they will have memories, not only from your mother, but for themselves as well. It was a very intense period of history for women and lives were totally changed as women began to see themselves as 'doers' in life instead of shadow people. The film mentioned in the article Kaixixang searched out is the film I think my local professor worked on, doing many of the interviews with these Rosies.

Kai--thanks for finding this article. It has some good info. Unfortunately it totally glosses over the disreputable way women were treated after the war: those who were on the front lines of the war as well as those who were part of the war effort back home.

And lots of eye candy in the making. Can't wait.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Nope, no way. This one I am going to be taking my time with. I have a couple of MKALs I am doing and want to get done first, and I just want to take it slow and easy with this one.

Sue 


eshlemania said:


> Yep, yep!! That's when we'll expect pictures, Sue of the Flying Fingers. I am amazed at the speed you produce.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

FYI, Little Knits is have a sale on luxury sock yarns. Pricey stuff, but beautiful and good sale prices on Devine, Jawoll and Sweet Georgia Cashluxe. 

littleknits.com/new-products/little-knits-divine-dk.html

This link is to the Devine line; look up the other two under Products.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

DD and SIL down for the weekend. Oh joy!!! Much fun visiting Goodwill and local yarn stores and KNITTING. 

I'll be working on my Serenia. So far it's easy enough to do in the car. Just have to be sure to pack it nicely if it's in the middle of a row. 

OH JOY!!!

I'll check in when I can.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sounds like a great family time. Enjoy.


----------



## KateyMarie (Nov 4, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Nope, no way. This one I am going to be taking my time with. I have a couple of MKALs I am doing and want to get done first, and I just want to take it slow and easy with this one.
> 
> Sue


I am on the fence about doing a MKAL shawl. Talk me into it, please. :lol:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateyMarie said:


> I am on the fence about doing a MKAL shawl. Talk me into it, please. :lol:


 I am doing my first and having great fun. :thumbup: Go for it!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> DD and SIL down for the weekend. Oh joy!!! Much fun visiting Goodwill and local yarn stores and KNITTING.
> 
> I'll be working on my Serenia. So far it's easy enough to do in the car. Just have to be sure to pack it nicely if it's in the middle of a row.
> 
> ...


Have a lovely weekend, Bev


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am sorry I have not posted but I have had an virus and felt :thumbdown: I have kept up with the postings and have love all the stories. Thank you. It did cheer me up.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Nope, no way. This one I am going to be taking my time with. I have a couple of MKALs I am doing and want to get done first, and I just want to take it slow and easy with this one.
> 
> Sue


I love those knits I can take nice and slow... no stress just the beautiful flow of the needles through the yarn.. makes me feel good now just chatting about it.

One of the things I look forward to at the Family Reunion is hearing the history of my family again.. I am sure I have gotten some facts mixed up over the years... One thing I do remember is during the depression my GrandParents sold Popcorn on the street corner in NYC to make a living  I am afraid the rest is fuzzy... and mixed up LOL

Sounds like a great time Bev. Just last night my hubby was saying that he wished our son would come by this weekend... we do have a great time with them... there is something about a relationship with them when they are adults over being babies that is a nice surprise 

So sorry you have been sick Norma.. I hear its been going around. I hope you are feeling better now


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I agree. Go for it! Usually you can check a designer's work and get an idea of what her designs look like, but if not, just take a chance. I have participated or am participaing in about six so far and have been very happy with all of them.

Sue


KateyMarie said:


> I am on the fence about doing a MKAL shawl. Talk me into it, please. :lol:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I am doing my first and having great fun. :thumbup: Go for it!


Norma, is your avatar your recent baby project? It is lovely.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> Norma, is your avatar your recent baby project? It is lovely.


Yes, thank you. I made it for the latest grandson but I never took a picture of it. His mum came up with this one. It is a little worse for wear now because it has been used a lot :thumbup:

*Ronie* I am feeling much better, thank you. It was nasty while it lasted.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KateyMarie said:


> I am on the fence about doing a MKAL shawl. Talk me into it, please. :lol:


I was wary with my first mystery one, however, as I said somewhere along the line, I had a look at the designer's other patterns & liked them all. That might be something to help you decide.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Yes, thank you. I made it for the latest grandson but I never took a picture of it. His mum came up with this one. It is a little worse for wear now because it has been used a lot :thumbup:
> 
> *Ronie* I am feeling much better, thank you. It was nasty while it lasted.


Beautiful baby and beautiful blanket, Norma!

I am glad you are feeling better also!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Yes, thank you. I made it for the latest grandson but I never took a picture of it. His mum came up with this one. It is a little worse for wear now because it has been used a lot :thumbup:
> 
> *Ronie* I am feeling much better, thank you. It was nasty while it lasted.


Good news that you are feeling better. There have been a lot of flues and viruses going around it seems like. So sorry one of them paid you a visit. Congrats on the baby and the blanket. They certainly make an adorable combination.

Maybe if you get some sunshine you can make sure your virus does not come back.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jangmb said:


> Maybe if you get some sunshine you can make sure your virus does not come back.


It has been a beautiful late spring day which I have spent in the sun knitting :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That is a beautiful avatar. The baby looks precious, especially nestled in that blanket!

Great that you have enjoyed a day of knitting in the sun!

Sue


Normaedern said:


> It has been a beautiful late spring day which I have spent in the sun knitting :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Everyone is napping.  Had a great time this morning, hitting the LYS stores and Goodwill. Got a bunch of groceries for tacos for supper. 

Norma,
So glad you are feeling better. Beautiful baby blanket.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Norma, sorry to hear you were sick, but glad you are in the road to recovery.
Beautiful baby blanket and grandbaby! 

Mmm tacos sound good Bev. Sounds like you had a nice morning, did you buy anything at the lys? Enjoy those tacos!

Ronie, make sure to write things down at the reunion so you will always have a record of the family history. It is fun to hear the different perspectives too! 

I just finished my Fair Isle hat project and now I am back to Lavender Fields -on the 4th repeat of the first half. Also doing the dishcloth in between.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

sisu said:


> I just finished my Fair Isle hat project and now I am back to Lavender Fields -on the 4th repeat of the first half. Also doing the dishcloth in between.


Are you going to post a pic for us of the hat? Would love to see it.

Sue


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Sisu-- I'm anxious to see your Fair Isle hat too... I think I'll make a couple of those for Christmas gifts...I've always loved that style of knitting!!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Okay, wasn't sure, since it isn't lace


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

sisu said:


> Okay, wasn't sure, since it isn't lace


That is beautiful-- you did a great job, Sisu!! I love the simplicity of the green and white and the richness of the designs! It reminds me of the Vermont woods on a snowy December day... Mmm... Not that I want to experience that too soon, mind you! 
Do you knit with both colors on one hand, or do you use one color in each hand?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh, Normaedern--just go for it. It is an adventure and that in itself is a learning.

For everyone-- this came in this afternoon from White Lies Designs. This link has lots of vintage style lacey tops that I think some of you will like.

http://www.ravelry.com/stores/joan-mcgowan-michael-designs


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn-you fair isle hat is stunning. Very well done and looks so good on you.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

vermontmary said:


> That is beautiful-- you did a great job, Sisu!! I love the simplicity of the green and white and the richness of the designs! It reminds me of the Vermont woods on a snowy December day... Mmm... Not that I want to experience that too soon, mind you!
> Do you knit with both colors on one hand, or do you use one color in each hand?


Thanks VermontMary. I did it with one color in each hand, which I just learned how to do. It was very awkward at first to hold the yarn in my right hand, as I normally knit continental. But it did get easier by the end.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Okay, wasn't sure, since it isn't lace


NICE work!!
(Who cares if it's lace - among friends?)


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Caryn-you fair isle hat is stunning. Very well done and looks so good on you.


Thanks Tamarque. It was fun to learn. It is a bit big and I have no idea when I will wear it as I live in FL!

I looked at your link. There are some very pretty shrugs that I liked. Interesting thongs too


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> NICE work!!
> (Who cares if it's lace - among friends?)


Thanks Jane. I should have known. It is nice to have this group of such accepting friends!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn that turned out great!! I can't believe you finished before me LOL I hold the yarn in 1 hand and knit continental.. it was difficult at first but sure didn't take long to get comfortable and pick up speed. 
I mindlessly knitted all the SS stitches in the shawl I am doing now I set up for the lace! I worked so hard today to get there and just as I was on the last row my sons GF asked if they can come over for dinner and to do some wash.. I said ok.. thinking I still had plenty of time and then just as I finished the row hubby came home.. So it looks like I won't get to it until tomorrow some time.  That's ok Family first... Knitting second LOL


----------



## KateyMarie (Nov 4, 2012)

sisu said:


> Okay, wasn't sure, since it isn't lace


Great looking hat.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's beautiful. You did a superb job. It's been a long time since I knit a hat, and it wasn't anything as fancy as this.

Sue



sisu said:


> Okay, wasn't sure, since it isn't lace


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow! What about those thongs! I would never have dreamed of there being a pattern for a knitted one!

Sue


tamarque said:


> Oh, Normaedern--just go for it. It is an adventure and that in itself is a learning.
> 
> For everyone-- this came in this afternoon from White Lies Designs. This link has lots of vintage style lacey tops that I think some of you will like.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/stores/joan-mcgowan-michael-designs


----------



## KateyMarie (Nov 4, 2012)

I did it. I joined a MKAL on Ravelry. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/summer-travels

It calls for two highly contrasting colors and I chose Funky Fuchsia and Petal Pink from Stunning Strings Yarn. It starts on June 1.

While reading the discussion boards about that MKAL, I found a link to yarn made out of cat fur. http://ancientartsfibre.com/Meow_Collection_Info.html That could be interesting. Never mind it looks like it is wool, not cat fur. 

I hope everyone is getting ready for a nice weekend. The 100+ heat is on its way out and we should have pleasant temps.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's great. I have looked at that but not decided for sure if I will do it. Would have to get some more yarn I think if I want to do it.

Sue



KateyMarie said:


> I did it. I joined a MKAL on Ravelry. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/summer-travels


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you Ronie, Kathy, and Sue.
Ronie you are a very busy lady!
Good for you Kathy, looks like a good MKAL. Bet it will be fun!
I've often thought of spinning dog hair,and have seen some pretty yarns with it, but haven't heard of using cat fur!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

sisu said:


> Okay, wasn't sure, since it isn't lace


Caryn, I love that hat - it came out great. You know I have a big head....hint, hint!


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm just getting back into color work after a twenty year hiatus, and recently finished a hat using the two handed method...it was fun! I used to be a "thrower" and now knit continental style, so it was a short learning curve. I just watched a video on how to knit continental with both strands on one index finger... I'm not sure I'm coordinated enough to do it, though! 
You've inspired me to try another color work hat soon!



sisu said:


> Thanks VermontMary. I did it with one color in each hand, which I just learned how to do. It was very awkward at first to hold the yarn in my right hand, as I normally knit continental. But it did get easier by the end.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

KateyMarie said:


> I did it. I joined a MKAL on Ravelry.


Oh good for you. That sounds very interesting - not a typical triangle shawl. I'd love to try it too - but alas, that is not in the cards.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

I think the yarn in the meow collection is made of more conventional fiber...the meow part comes from the foundation that benefits from the sales...and the colors are delightfully named after cat breeds!! Too bad...I'd love to knit with lovely soft kitty fur...my Maine **** sure produces a lot of it!!



KateyMarie said:


> I did it. I joined a MKAL on Ravelry. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/summer-travels
> 
> It calls for two highly contrasting colors and I chose Funky Fuchsia and Petal Pink from Stunning Strings Yarn. It starts on June 1.
> 
> ...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Caryn,
I love your hat!! Thanks for sharing. If we can share homestead pictures, we can share knitting that is not lace.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Great hat Caryn, love the color.

Sounds like fun KateyMarie, hope you will post pics.

Glad you are back Normaedern.


happy knitting,

Melanie


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KateyMarie said:


> I did it. I joined a MKAL on Ravelry. ...summer-travels...


Great! I am sure that you will enjoy it. I am resisting joining in because I already have way too many on the go right now & can't seem to devote the time that I want to them. It is getting a bit frustrating which can take the fun out it. So I am being strong.


> I found a link to yarn made out of cat fur.


There was a discussion on here a while ago about a woman who spins dog hair. So I have been saving dog hair for the past while. Takes a long time to accumulate!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

I've been spending most of my online time on my own topic but I've also been following all your posts and pics - lovely eye candy. 
The stranded colours hat suits you very well *Caryn* and although I never do dish cloths the pattern you are all doing is very pretty.

*Ronie* - my top for my friend does look child size but she tried it on Thursday and it's a perfect fit. It's now waiting till Tuesday for the final try on for length. I'm hoping she'll model it and I'll post it. I love this pattern partly because it's so fast and also pretty mindless.
Here's a link for anyone who hasn't seen it. There's a link to the pattern there. I prefer my version to the Ravelry one pictured.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-195837-1.html


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> There was a discussion on here a while ago about a woman who spins dog hair. So I have been saving dog hair for the past while. Takes a long time to accumulate!


Someone posted a topic with a picture of her shawl done from her dog's fur. It was lovely. I can't remember the username nor the title of the topic so it might be hard to find. I remember it was impressive.
I wouldn't consider it with my cat's fur - she's pure black!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

trish2222 said:


> ...I wouldn't consider it with my cat's fur - she's pure black!


The lady that I am referring to blends it with BFL so it could be a colour blend. All black would be nice though - albeit hard to see to knit with.

ETA: I went looking for the shawl you mentioned and came across the post that I had referred to. Didn't find the shawl, though.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-167954-1.html


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> The lady that I am referring to blends it with BFL so it could be a colour blend. All black would be nice though - albeit hard to see to knit with.
> 
> ETA: I went looking for the shawl you mentioned and came across the post that I had referred to. Didn't find the shawl, though.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-167954-1.html


I had to look up BFL for the second time. I wish I had a memory!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-233934-1.html

There's the dog fur shawl


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

As to knitting black cat fur - I've knitted so many black and very dark items for my oldest daughter, I'm in no hurry to do more. 
She considers black and white to be colourful :lol:
She gave me a row when we were away together after I made a similar comment to her. She retorted 'What do you mean?? I used to have pink hair!' So she did but apart from the hair she's never been guilty of wearing what I would call 'colour' :lol:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*Sisu* I loved your hat. The colours are just lovely. It is a long while since I did any fair isle.
*Tamarque* I loved your link to the vintage style tops. DD will love these and she is slim enough to wear them!
*KateyMarie* I am glad you joined a MKAL. I have just joined one that starts in June as I am enjoying the one I am doing so much.
*Trish* I have had a look at your link and love the top. It does suit your pretty DD.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am glad you found the dog fur shawl. I did remember it. I don't think it is my thing even though I have had dogs that you could have spun their coat


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

trish2222 said:


> ...There's the dog fur shawl


That is the same person that was in my link - the spinner, I mean. It does look lovely, doesn't it?


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> That is the same person that was in my link - the spinner, I mean. It does look lovely, doesn't it?


Not surprising it's the same spinner - I don't think there's many dog fur spinners on the forum! I agree, it's a beauty.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Caryn, I love that hat - it came out great. You know I have a big head....hint, hint!


Thanks :lol:
Thank you Bev, Melanie, and Trish



vermontmary said:


> I'm just getting back into color work after a twenty year hiatus, and recently finished a hat !


Would love to see your hat, too! I also just watched a video on continental stranded knitting. I would like to try that as I think it would be easier for me.



trish2222 said:


> I'm hoping she'll model it and I'll post it. I love this pattern partly because it's so fast and also pretty mindless.


Love the top on your beautiful daughter, bet it will be lovely on your friend as well. 
Thanks for the links to the dog hair shawl -interesting.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Okay--just caught up with the last 5 pp. I just cannot get the email notices anymore!

That dog hair shawl looked sooo soft and beautiful.

Caryn--there are lots of cold heads further north if you cannot wear that beautiful hat. hint, hint.

Trish--your daughter reminds me of a customer who would say they loved color. After being with them for awhile, I would say they love any color as long as it was green. And they had no self-perception. They were just too funny.

Forgot who commented on the throng patterns. Years ago I made bras for myself in crochet cotton. One was sherbert color and the other a lime green. I used to make bathing suits out of a thick nylon which held its shape and dried very fast. They still make that nylon (Canadian). Thought the thongs would get someone's attention.

So glad the heat is passing S. California. Way too early in the year for that weather abuse. We have been having so much wet, gray weather in the NE. It has been really depressing me. Despite heavy rain predicted today, it is very sunny right now, so keeping fingers and toes crossed. Need to get back into the garden.

My thieving, dysfunctional gd called yesterday to say she finally finished her make up course which she has been avoiding for over a year. Graduation is in 1 month and she still has a health course to do and complete. Cannot believe how much negative acting out she does to avoid dealing with simple responsibilities. She is really super bright. I know it was a load off her shoulders to finish this course that was threatening her graduation. It saddens me that we had to spend most of our time together struggling over her doing this work instead of doing more fun things.

Stopped by LYS yesterday. Such beautiful yarns but she didn't have what I was looking for. Looked at some gorgeous jewel color mohair fingering yarn that someone was knitting with a 10.5 needle. Gorgeous stuff. Farmer's Market was held indoors due to rain but so nice to see the new Spring greens coming in. Bought a flat of Rose de Berne tomato plants and treated myself to some bakery goodies to cheer me up. Will visit my favorite annual seedling sale in town today. More organic, heirloom tomato varieties than you can imagine.

And just received the listing of an art auction where I have some paintings listed for sale. I inherited a collection of paintings from a fairly well known Russian artist and gave them to this local gallery for evaluation, framing and sale. Are people interested in art? I can post the listing as the auction can be done online.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

sisu said:


> Okay, wasn't sure, since it isn't lace


What a great hat, Karyn. Beautiful work!! This group's passion is lace - but I think others are like me and love to see pics of all the work everyone does. I for one, love the eye candy. The work that you all share is really top of the line.

How were those tacos, Bev? They sound pretty good to me!!

How was dinner and laundry with your family, Ronie? The busyness is good. Being together keeps you in touch with all aspects of their life.

I hope you keep us posted with pics, Katiemarie. Hope you enjoy the MKAL. 
How is your sister doing, Toni?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Trish2222 the sweater/top sounds like a great pattern.. I personally don't care for form fitting clothes but if I had a great figure I would probably love it!  

VermontMary I hold my 2 strands together like that.. after awhile you find what works for you... I can actually knit fine that way its the wrapping the yarn on the long segments that are 1 color that I struggle with. It will come .. I love the knitting part especially if its a busy line, its very easy to do then, to me anyway 

Jan Dinner was great! The weather was perfect. We were able to be outside and have a great time.. afterwards we tried to watch a movie... it was so bad after about 20 minutes we deleted it... Good news is we have lots more movies recorded on the DVR  so there will be plenty more movie nights ... I try to stick to the OLD movies you can't go wrong there... some of these new ones.. are just sex and blood with no story... I wish the movie industry would get a grip and realize we want substance too...LOL( in my case "instead" )

Tamaraque it sounds like you had a nice time... I am seeing today that sweater babe is offering Craftsy yarn at 50% off! it always happens when I don't have the extra cash... Oh well they have sales nonstop it seems..  I'll save up for a Fathers day sale or a 4th of July sale... LOL


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Trish2222 the sweater/top sounds like a great pattern.. I personally don't care for form fitting clothes but if I had a great figure I would probably love it!


Yes, if I was 18 again or in my 20's then maybe I would consider it. And even then I always liked to wear loose fitting clothes - mostly because I am not well endowed. 
But that is a beautiful pattern Trish and looks well on your daughter. Love her hair! 
That goes for the patterns on the link from Tamarque. Way too form fitting for me. LOL.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

I go for looser clothing myself with a bit of shape. ie form fitting but not tight. I wouldn't be comfortable in that top. I've too much of a tum!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

The color work on your hat is wonderful, Karyn! They are very complimentary colors for you, also. 

I remember that shawl from the dog hair. Pretty incredible!

It sounds like everyone is keeping so busy with family and projects. It is that time of year with graduations and weddings, and gardens, and ...  My husband is so glad he can get out into the fields! He worked up some garden spots for me. It will finally be warm enough to plant them today. :thumbup:

Jan, we will most likely see my SIL this afternoon. It will be good to have some time with her. We have a memorial service for an aunt that passed in January. She lived in California near her son, but most of the family is around here. I'm not sure why the service is now - other than it was 40 degrees below zero a fair share of the winter. That might have had something to do with it.  (She was married to my husband's uncle who was a pilot in WWII. He, his co-pilot, and their plane disappeared at the end of the war when they were returning from the South Pacific. They were never found. Family still talks about him.)

One of our daughters is home for the weekend.


----------



## KateyMarie (Nov 4, 2012)

trish2222 said:


> I've been spending most of my online time on my own topic but I've also been following all your posts and pics - lovely eye candy.
> The stranded colours hat suits you very well *Caryn* and although I never do dish cloths the pattern you are all doing is very pretty.
> 
> *Ronie* - my top for my friend does look child size but she tried it on Thursday and it's a perfect fit. It's now waiting till Tuesday for the final try on for length. I'm hoping she'll model it and I'll post it. I love this pattern partly because it's so fast and also pretty mindless.
> Here's a link for anyone who hasn't seen it. There's a link to the pattern there. I prefer my version to the Ravelry one pictured.


Trisha, your tops are really pretty and so is your daughter. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni--your story of your aunt and her WWII husband really touches me. What occurs to me is how one of the consequences of the public's reaction to Vietnam was the personalization of the effects of the war on individual people's lives. With WWII and the Korean war this did not happen in any serious way and I have often thought about this. Men came home from war and got jobs while the women were fired. A rapidly developing economy promoted the success stories of those who could buy a little home, go to school, develop small and not so small businesses, etc. But little attention was paid the tragic stories such as your aunt's losing her husband and the empty hole left from never getting final information or the return of the body. I do hope your gathering helps achieve some closure and peace on this in your family.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

good morning everyone! Well yesterday was beautiful... it was warm and sunny... We got a lot of yard work done and freed a Fuchsia from some ivy and blackberry's... That plant would pop out of its strangle hold and give some amazing flowers.. so we spent a good hour getting it freed and it grew a good 6 inches.. it wasn't being held down anymore..  Plus we cleared out the flower beds that is a good feeling.. we had no idea what was planted there but it wasn't very pretty LOL I am putting rock and drift wood in there and clean it up a bit.. some of the flowers will pop through and that is fine.. 
I was able to get several rows of the Chart done on my shawl.. it only has 34 rows but they grow several stitches each row so by the time I get to row 34 it will take a very long time to complete.. its a pretty simple pattern to memorize but the purl row has a tricky Purl decrease.. I was going along just fine then I thought I had better double check online to make sure I was doing it right! I was  and anxious to get going again... 
I also am touched by your story Toni I'm so glad your able to spend time with your SIL.. so often they don't want to get out and socialize and then they get lost in their depression.. this will be good for both of you 
the story of your husbands Aunt is amazing.. did she ever remarry? I have a aunt the was divorced and sat in the same house and waited for him to come back! it was very sad she was a young beautiful women when it happened and I feel she just wasted away.. I did hear in later years that she got out of the house and did things but there were a good 20 years of waiting for him.. We are having my MIL service in August and she passed in September... its the only time for the whole family to make it. We will see how this goes ... all of my husbands family gets along very well... and we are planning on renting a suit and all staying in the same place.. I think separate rooms would be better... or a vacation house... like I said we will see how this goes...


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Good morning everyone. First I must apologize, I have not slept for more than 2 hours since Tuesday. That's when I was called back to work at the PD in response to the wild fires. The areas hardest hit were older, established neighborhoods with the majority of the residents were senior/disabled. I have been on the phone almost non stop as residents and their families have called 911 as if it were an info line instead of the Red Cross. Right now I am beat and I need an extra 24 hours to make the finishing touches on my presentation for this week's lace party. Thanks so much, and again I apologize, life got in the way. Umoza


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Good morning everyone. First I must apologize, I have not slept for more than 2 hours since Tuesday. That's when I was called back to work at the PD in response to the wild fires. The areas hardest hit were older, established neighborhoods with the majority of the residents were senior/disabled. I have been on the phone almost non stop as residents and their families have called 911 as if it were an info line instead of the Red Cross. Right now I am beat and I need an extra 24 hours to make the finishing touches on my presentation for this week's lace party. Thanks so much, and again I apologize, life got in the way. Umoza


I have been wondering how you were affected by the fires- our news naturally is short on specifics- I do hope you get some good rest without more phone calls to interrupt!


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

UmozaI'm sure I speak for all of us in saying we can wait for as long as it takes! I admire you for being there to help all those traumatized people... and I hope you'll let us know if there's anything we can do to help in the efforts.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Umozabeads--have been watching the news on Al Jazeera which gives a much better presentation of what is happening. Those fires are horrific. Don't know if I would want to live with that annual threat in my life. I know working in those traumatic situations are rough on the nerves and energy. No need to apologize for being AWOL. Get some rest and take a break to care of yourself.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

On a happier note... has everyone seen the Estonian lace sampler kit offered on Knitting Daily today? It is very tempting... I won't post the link, as that would be against our rules, but It's right there on their front page as well as in their newsletter!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

No need for apologies Umozabeads. I definitely applaud your efforts to help all those people in their time of need. Please take care of yourself too and do not worry about us! We can certainly hold our own for as long as you need. 

VermontMary, I did see that sampler scarf. I almost bought it, but I wanted it in the natural white and they seem to be out of that.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

sisu said:


> No need for apologies Umozabeads. I definitely applaud your efforts to help all those people in their time of need. Please take care of yourself too and do not worry about us! We can certainly hold our own for as long as you need.
> 
> VermontMary, I did see that sampler scarf. I almost bought it, but I wanted it in the natural white and they seem to be out of that.


Oh... Thanks for the heads-up, Sisu! That was the one that was teasing me, too! Now I can put the idea behind me...maybe!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> ...I was called back to work ...I have been on the phone almost non stop...


It takes a special person to be able to do the work that you do, Umoza.


> I need an extra 24 hours to make the finishing touches on my presentation for this week's lace party...


We'll be here when you are ready. Don't feel any pressure on our account.


----------



## KateyMarie (Nov 4, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> Good morning everyone. First I must apologize, I have not slept for more than 2 hours since Tuesday. That's when I was called back to work at the PD in response to the wild fires. The areas hardest hit were older, established neighborhoods with the majority of the residents were senior/disabled. I have been on the phone almost non stop as residents and their families have called 911 as if it were an info line instead of the Red Cross. Right now I am beat and I need an extra 24 hours to make the finishing touches on my presentation for this week's lace party. Thanks so much, and again I apologize, life got in the way. Umoza


Absolutely no need to apologize. You were doing something very important. I have been following the fire stories and they are sad. There was a major fire in San Diego county a few years ago, too. Are the current fires in the same area? We have had some of the smoke make it up to Orange County. I can't imagine how bad it was down there.

Take care.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

The work you have been doing, Umoza, is wonderful and I am sure, greatly appreciated. You take care of yourself and don't worry about your presentation. We can always wait a little longer. It is important that you not push yourself too much. Take a little time out for yourself and to relax.

Sue


umozabeads said:


> Good morning everyone. First I must apologize, I have not slept for more than 2 hours since Tuesday. That's when I was called back to work at the PD in response to the wild fires. The areas hardest hit were older, established neighborhoods with the majority of the residents were senior/disabled. I have been on the phone almost non stop as residents and their families have called 911 as if it were an info line instead of the Red Cross. Right now I am beat and I need an extra 24 hours to make the finishing touches on my presentation for this week's lace party. Thanks so much, and again I apologize, life got in the way. Umoza


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I got the email about that too, but wasn't particularly impressed. I didn't think to look at the cost, but I don't think it is too hard to put together a sampler from several patterns.

Sue


vermontmary said:


> Oh... Thanks for the heads-up, Sisu! That was the one that was teasing me, too! Now I can put the idea behind me...maybe!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

vermontmary said:


> UmozaI'm sure I speak for all of us in saying we can wait for as long as it takes! I admire you for being there to help all those traumatized people... and I hope you'll let us know if there's anything we can do to help in the efforts.


You do speak for me,too :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Take care and get the rest you need, Umoza. We will be here. 

My husband's aunt was a pretty amazing woman. She was a teacher before they got married, while he was home on leave, and had a very successful career. She started with first graders, worked her way up to the college level, and was on many national boards. I would have liked to have known her. When she retired she moved to California. We only saw her once after that. It was a special time of remembering and learning about her and her husband. 

On the news last night, there was a spot about families of missing soldiers going way back to WWII. There are thousands of families with a very large hole because of lack of closer. It is not something talked about very much, but it sure has had a huge affect on our family.

Happy Knitting, Everyone! I might find a spot in the sunshine and add a few rows.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Good for you. I have about half an hour outside knitting. That's how long it took to knit the one row on this shawl I am knitting! Now I need to head back outside and cut the backyard, since my DH has sciatica at present and can't go mowing. I did the front this morning, but been putting that backyard off, but I guess it won't get done if I don't make the effort. Then I can justify a sit down to do some more knitting!

Sue


TLL said:


> .
> 
> Happy Knitting, Everyone! I might find a spot in the sunshine and add a few rows.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh. Weekend over. All on the road home. The house is quiet. Had a wonderful time crafting with DD and DIL and watching them connect. Wonderful fun and laughs over games. Yummy food.

Umoza, 
take the time you need. Thanks for what you do. 

Made some good progress on Serenia. I am loving how it is knitting up. Sue, the colors are coming out differently. It is so fun to see. I can't wait till I'm done and see the whole affect of the colors.

Toni,
Sorry to hear of your aunt. So many sad stories from the war.

Sue,
The tacos were yummy. They made Mexican green rice, and a pepper relish. So good. A healthy addition of cilantro to all.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...Now I need to head back outside and cut the backyard...


I didn't get all of the mowing done this week. Since my knees won't take extensive periods with the mower, I have to do it it several goes. I had planned to get it finished today & then realized that you aren't allowed to mow here on Sundays. Oh, darn!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Well I did finish all the mowing, but honestly I can see some merit in not allowing mowing on Sundays, to keep it nice and quiet. It is anything but quiet here today. I sat outside on our swing for a while to knit, but there was a constant background noise, between the air traffic and the yard work. I'm one who really likes some peace and quiet to hear the birds sing, the wind rustling amongst the leaves and being able to hear myself think. .

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I didn't get all of the mowing done this week. Since my knees won't take extensive periods with the mower, I have to do it it several goes. I had planned to get it finished today & then realized that you aren't allowed to mow here on Sundays. Oh, darn!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Glad you havce had a very enjoyable weekend. That dish looks really yummy. I have a roast cooking in the oven and contemplating maybe making some Yorkshire puddings to go with it, if I can get myself to get up and do it!

Looking forward to seeing your Sirenia. I am sure each one would be slightly different, depending where in the colour run you start. We were out at an Italian restaurant yesterday and the waitress complimented me on mine. I have to admit it is one of my favourite shawls!

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhh. Weekend over. All on the road home. The house is quiet. Had a wonderful time crafting with DD and DIL and watching them connect. Wonderful fun and laughs over games. Yummy food.
> 
> Umoza,
> take the time you need. Thanks for what you do.
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--that salad looks great. Can I have some, too?

Jane--no mowing on Sunday? That is a new one on me. How frustrating if that is your day free to do it.

Have a slow cooker going with a lentil and veggie dish cooking. It is really smelling good but don't know if the lentils are softening. Has anyone ever had difficulty getting lentils to soften up? Used filtered water to see is that won't help the cooking, but it is now 7 hours and the lentils are still harder than they should be.

Just heard from a friend that the temps went down to 37* last nite in central Pa. Sent her some info on protecting her tomato plants. Mine just went in today and hope the temps don't go down too far. It is so chilly and overcast today. 

Have finally made some headway in chosing a baby blanket pattern. Not sure if I will stick with it, but the double tree of life from a Nicky Epstein pattern struck my fancy as a challenge to work on. I have been so stuck on getting my creative juices flowing.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ... I have to admit it is one of my favourite shawls!


Wow! This is saying something!
I am ready to start the short rows but I want to finish clue 2 on Lotus first. Not toooo far to go. I draped my Sirenia around my neck to see how it is looking & I am thinking that I _*like*_ this pattern & even the purples in my yarn.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...I'm one who really likes some peace and quiet to hear the birds sing, the wind rustling amongst the leaves and being able to hear myself think.


I think that you need to come over & knit on my terrace!
Birds all over the place!
The turtle doves keep calling to my son & that makes me miss him. For those who aren't familiar with their call, it goes OOOOh, OOOOh, OOOOOOOh (I hope that communicates something.) My son's name is Michael Cooke & the first time I heard them, I heard, "Mi - chael - Coooke." I hear it every time that they call.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Jane--no mowing on Sunday? That is a new one on me. How frustrating if that is your day free to do it.


Sunday is a big family day here. There can be a big crowd of extended family for dinner which can start around 11am with the first of the apéritifs and move right into suppertime.

The sun stays up late here so I guess that people can mow when they get home from work - if they are so inclined.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

TLL said:


> Take care and get the rest you need, Umoza. We will be here.
> 
> My husband's aunt was a pretty amazing woman. She was a teacher before they got married, while he was home on leave, and had a very successful career. She started with first graders, worked her way up to the college level, and was on many national boards. I would have liked to have known her. When she retired she moved to California. We only saw her once after that. It was a special time of remembering and learning about her and her husband.
> 
> ...


Nice that you were able to share memories and hear stories about your husband's aunt
It is sad and must be very hard on the families to not know what happened to their loved ones.
Hope you were able to find that sunny spot and enjoy some knitting!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> The tacos were yummy. They made Mexican green rice, and a pepper relish. So good. A healthy addition of cilantro to all.


Looks pretty too! Glad you had a nice visit. 
Can't wait to see how your Serenia turns out!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I'll just hop on a plane and come over and join you. Sounds like my kind of a place! Sounds like the perfect place!

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I think that you need to come over & knit on my terrace!
> Birds all over the place!
> The turtle doves keep calling to my son & that makes me miss him. For those who aren't familiar with their call, it goes OOOOh, OOOOh, OOOOOOOh (I hope that communicates something.) My son's name is Michael Cooke & the first time I heard them, I heard, "Mi - chael - Coooke." I hear it every time that they call.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Glad you are liking the way it looks. I think I felt the same way as I was knitting. At first I was apprehensive with how the colours looked like they were going, then it all just seemed to take shape.

Can't wait to see yours when it is done.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Wow! This is saying something!
> I am ready to start the short rows but I want to finish clue 2 on Lotus first. Not toooo far to go. I draped my Sirenia around my neck to see how it is looking & I am thinking that I _*like*_ this pattern & even the purples in my yarn.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> Nice that you were able to share memories and hear stories about your husband's aunt
> It is sad and must be very hard on the families to not know what happened to their loved ones.
> Hope you were able to find that sunny spot and enjoy some knitting!


Thank you, everyone!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Tamarque, I have made green lentils in the crockpot on the high setting and they are very soft after about 6 hours. Did you add salt? I heard that that might keep beans from softening. 
That tree of life pattern is beautiful- haven't seen the double one I don't think.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

it sounds like everyone had a great family weekend!  Bev your dinner sounds great! I make home made tacos too.. I do the corn tortillas and we like the either soft or crispy

I'm not really liking this shawl that I am knitting.. I'm nearly done with it.. but it has us do Purl decreases and YO's that makes knitting and purling difficult. there is a spot that my YO's disappeared because I didn't fuss with them.. by the time I noticed I realized they are still there and it might work out in the blocking.. but its a pain.. the good news is that I only have 15 more rows to go... each one is taking longer and longer LOL I know how you feel Sue but they look so nice when they are done.. I am actually shocked this one is going so quickly.. It may only fit a child...LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

vermontmary said:


> UmozaI'm sure I speak for all of us in saying we can wait for as long as it takes! I admire you for being there to help all those traumatized people... and I hope you'll let us know if there's anything we can do to help in the efforts.


and please take care of yourself too.. all that smoke has to be choking the city! and all who live there.. my daughters dad lives in that area but since we have been divorced for almost 35 years I don't keep in touch...LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

good to see you again Julie... how is your workshop coming?? I bet everyone is busy knitting away


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie said:


> good to see you again Julie... how is your workshop coming?? I bet everyone is busy knitting away


Yes, yes, I hope things are going well!!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Tamarque, I have also read that tomatoes keep beans from softening and that you should always wait until the very end to add them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> good to see you again Julie... how is your workshop coming?? I bet everyone is busy knitting away


I wondered if anyone had noticed the Southern Hemisphere people have been very silent. Feeling a bit forgotten to be honest. I am very busy with the workshop- over 10,400 views, obviously not 10,000 people watching but a fair number going in repeatedly. Having to knit furiously to keep up, myself- I want to work a third shoulder strap- they are a little tricky to do. Most seem to be working up the body, towards the gusset.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Yes, yes, I hope things are going well!!


Thanks, Bev- yes it is going well so far as I can tell- it is a fairly major project- especially for those who have opted for the adult size. So no-one has posted beyond the arm gusset.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wondered if anyone had noticed the Southern Hemisphere people have been very silent.


Julie,
I missed you but figured you were busy, as indeed you were.  I checked out the workshop. It looks great.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie,
> I missed you but figured you were busy, as indeed you were.  I checked out the workshop. It looks great.


Thanks Bev! Nice to know someone missed me, but there are others of us down here who have been feeling ignored!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

What a lot to read over my morning coffee! You are all have such a lot going on. I find it so intriguing to read all about lives all over the world. Thank you. It is so appreciated.
We have been woken up at 4am by a blackbird singing its heart out on the conservatory roof. Just under the bedroom window.
I had missed Julie and Forrestsmum but didn't like to ask as I assumed you were both busy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> What a lot to read over my morning coffee! You are all have such a lot going on. I find it so intriguing to read all about lives all over the world. Thank you. It is so appreciated.
> We have been woken up at 4am by a blackbird singing its heart out on the conservatory roof. Just under the bedroom window.
> I had missed Julie and Forrestsmum but didn't like to ask as I assumed you were both busy.


I just hope I have not put my foot in it, by mentioning this- but I think it is sad when feelings get hurt.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just hope I have not put my foot in it, by mentioning this- but I think it is sad when feelings get hurt.


I miss Joy. I do hope that I haven't offended anyone. I know that when I reply I frequently do not include all and my posts can probably be left to different interpretations as I struggle to say what I mean. Sometimes I think it's like I believe everyone has ESP and should know exactly what I mean. Using the iPhone just makes it harder for me to say what I want. Too much 1 finger typing.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Julie-- it's great to see you back here... I thought you had decided to focus on the gansey project for a few weeks, so didn't worry at not seeing you in this thread. I'm glad you're doing well!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just hope I have not put my foot in it, by mentioning this- but I think it is sad when feelings get hurt.


Oh, dear! It was never anyone's intent to hurt someone's feelings. I am so glad you mentioned it. We have such a good group here, but it's expanded so much, it's hard for me to keep track of who is posting and where they are from. I remember Joy and miss her too.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Honestly, I think there is a rush to assume hurt feelings. We all have lives outside of Lace Party and are MIA from time to time, and I am sure everyone appreciates that there are times when life outside the Lace Party has to take preference. My assumption as with that of others, was that you were really tied up with getting ready for, and hosting your Workshop, and would not want to be PMd by people wondering where you were. With the number of people here now, it is sometimes hard to keep track of everyone, and also even to comment on everyone's project or whatever. That doesn't mean that we are ignoring them though.
That said, I hope everyone had a good weekend, and that everyone will have a good day today.

Sue

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> I just hope I have not put my foot in it, by mentioning this- but I think it is sad when feelings get hurt.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Honestly, I think there is a rush to assume hurt feelings. We all have lives outside of Lace Party and are MIA from time to time, and I am sure everyone appreciates that there are times when life outside the Lace Party has to take preference. My assumption as with that of others, was that you were really tied up with getting ready for, and hosting your Workshop, and would not want to be PMd by people wondering where you were. With the number of people here now, it is sometimes hard to keep track of everyone, and also even to comment on everyone's project or whatever. That doesn't mean that we are ignoring them though.
> That said, I hope everyone had a good weekend, and that everyone will have a good day today.
> 
> Sue
> ...


That pretty much sums it up for me. No need to type the same thing again. Have a good day / night all


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

I missed everyone as I was MIA most of last week!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Bev! Nice to know someone missed me, but there are others of us down here who have been feeling ignored!


How so???? I don't personally go looking for someone... I figure if they are not in the Lace Party then they are busy  I am positive that no one is ignoring anyone....


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Honestly, I think there is a rush to assume hurt feelings. We all have lives outside of Lace Party and are MIA from time to time, and I am sure everyone appreciates that there are times when life outside the Lace Party has to take preference. My assumption as with that of others, was that you were really tied up with getting ready for, and hosting your Workshop, and would not want to be PMd by people wondering where you were. With the number of people here now, it is sometimes hard to keep track of everyone, and also even to comment on everyone's project or whatever. That doesn't mean that we are ignoring them though.
> That said, I hope everyone had a good weekend, and that everyone will have a good day today.
> 
> Sue
> ...


That is pretty much the same with me... even when we were just about oh I don't know lets say less than a dozen I didn't go looking for or PMing someone that was busy.. Don't really have the time to start doing it now either ...


----------



## PatBrown (Jan 17, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Bev! Nice to know someone missed me, but there are others of us down here who have been feeling ignored!


I'm following along on your workshop... the two threads blend together in my head. I love seeing all the pics!

I don't post much, but I enjoy reading what others post. I have a heavy load of things to make this year and I can't start any new projects, but I enjoy reading and learning from others... and ordering books so I'm ready when time permits!


----------



## KateyMarie (Nov 4, 2012)

This is how I feel, too. Thanks for saying it so eloquently.



britgirl said:


> Honestly, I think there is a rush to assume hurt feelings. We all have lives outside of Lace Party and are MIA from time to time, and I am sure everyone appreciates that there are times when life outside the Lace Party has to take preference. My assumption as with that of others, was that you were really tied up with getting ready for, and hosting your Workshop, and would not want to be PMd by people wondering where you were. With the number of people here now, it is sometimes hard to keep track of everyone, and also even to comment on everyone's project or whatever. That doesn't mean that we are ignoring them though.
> That said, I hope everyone had a good weekend, and that everyone will have a good day today.
> 
> Sue
> ...


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, dear! It was never anyone's intent to hurt someone's feelings. I am so glad you mentioned it. We have such a good group here, but it's expanded so much, it's hard for me to keep track of who is posting and where they are from. I remember Joy and miss her too.


My sentiments too. I did notice both Julie and Joy weren't posting but wasn't posting much myself either so I didn't think anything of it.

I've read all your posts and am now up to speed.

There's no hurry for a new thread - I don't see anything wrong by keeping this one going. Last weeks' was still going the other day :lol:

I've finished my chum's top and she'll be getting it tomorrow.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

No need for hurt feelings. I just assume that when someone isn't posting it is just that they are busy with other things in life, as I am sometimes, and they will chime right back in when they can and we will welcome them back with open arms as we always do! How do you like that for a run in sentence ? 
Trisha, that turned out beautiful. Bet your friend will be very pleased. Love your red dummy too!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> No need for hurt feelings. I just assume that when someone isn't posting it is just that they are busy with other things in life, as I am sometimes, and they will chime right back in when they can and we will welcome them back with open arms as we always do! How do you like that for a run in sentence ?
> Trisha, that turned out beautiful. Bet your friend will be very pleased. Love your red dummy too!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Trisha... That top came out beautifully! It will be a big hit when your friend wears it! And the dress form could always wear a white tee shirt if red was too much!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

trish2222 said:


> ...I've finished my chum's top and she'll be getting it tomorrow.


Beautiful job! Great being able to try it on her during the knitting so you know for sure that it will fit right.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

vermontmary said:


> Trisha... That top came out beautifully! It will be a big hit when your friend wears it! And the dress form could always wear a white tee shirt if red was too much!


I thought of a white tee but the top wouldn't lie properly over it. It would look very untidy. I like the colour combo but it is on the bright side!


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

sisu said:


> No need for hurt feelings. I just assume that when someone isn't posting it is just that they are busy with other things in life, as I am sometimes, and they will chime right back in when they can and we will welcome them back with open arms as we always do! How do you like that for a run in sentence ?
> I totally agree... I don't have the energy to worry about who hasn't posted in a few days, unless I'm in the habit of chatting with her(or him). Anyway, I'm often reading a bunch of posts at a time due to the notification glitch, and it's all a blur... Let's not be petty, folks!!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Great top, Trish! Well at least the lace really shows up with a red "model". 

Sorry that I really had not missed anyone with my "business". I am interested in the Gansey workshop with Julie and in my mind these two threads are running together so I have seem many of them there. I have finally decided on my yarn on that project - it just needs to get here now

Toni, that is a very interesting story about your aunt. One of my co-workers had an interesting experience on that same line. She had an uncle go missing during the Korean conflict. It must have been five years ago that they were contacted by the Military forensic team. They finally found him just north of the "line" in North Korea. Due to some "amnesty" thing with the North Koreans our forensic team was allowed in to re-claim or excavate some finds. Due to the climate there he was found with positive identification, much was kept intact. The team explained to my friend how many people's remains they have and are still working out the identification of them. Due to weather, injuries and other factors, some of these military people may never be identified. But then there are still many others who will yet be identified and the families can get closure. My friend's uncle had a full military funeral and his delivery of body and artifacts were treated as if it only just happened. He was accompanied by a full military guard. Quite emotional for the family. Time does not always matter. Actually I was surprised that the military was working on this sort of thing at all.

Don't worry Umoza, there are priorities, Lace Party should not be the top one Preservation of life and calming victims is first


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*Trish* that is a lovely top. Very lucky friend. I wish I was that slim.

These are heartrending stories of men missing in action. It must be so difficult without closure.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Very nice looking top.

Sue


trish2222 said:


> My sentiments too. I did notice both Julie and Joy weren't posting but wasn't posting much myself either so I didn't think anything of it.
> 
> I've read all your posts and am now up to speed.
> 
> ...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Trish,
I love your top. It is on my list to do. I have not done anything like that yet and I think it should be done. One can only do so many shawls, so it's time to expand the lace.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Thanks all for your comments. As you've probably all gathered I love doing lace tops , jumpers and cardis. I love doing shawls too.
*I love lace* 
Who'd a thunk it :lol:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi Julie, I have been missing you. Hope your workshop is going well.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

trish2222 said:


> My sentiments too. I did notice both Julie and Joy weren't posting but wasn't posting much myself either so I didn't think anything of it.
> 
> I've read all your posts and am now up to speed.
> 
> ...


Oh,Trish, it has turned out beautifully. I like the way the neck lies. It sits very nicely. I can't get over the size of your friend though. Lucky her, I say!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

CaroleD53 said:


> Oh,Trish, it has turned out beautifully. I like the way the neck lies. It sits very nicely. I can't get over the size of your friend though. Lucky her, I say!


Lovingly known as Skinny B*tch :lol:


----------



## KateyMarie (Nov 4, 2012)

What a pretty top. Your friend will be happy to wear it, I'm sure.



trish2222 said:


> My sentiments too. I did notice both Julie and Joy weren't posting but wasn't posting much myself either so I didn't think anything of it.
> 
> I've read all your posts and am now up to speed.
> 
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Trish --that top is so beautifully done. I would have just wrapped a white cloth to cover the red maniquine.

Thanks for the tips on cooking lentils. I don't cook with salt but did throw in tomatoes in this crock pot. I have read the ph of the water must be neutral which mine is not. That may be the issue. Next time will have to buy distilled water or try to neutralize the water. Filtering the tap water did not help.

Julie--So glad your workshop is going well. That is a tremendous amount of activity there so it must be very rewarding to people

The continued looking for remains in Korea began as a big fight betw the US and N. Korea due to the hostility of this country toward the north. I do remember the news reports about this and stories of small groups going over their illegally to find remains of missing family members. I don't know how many bodies are in N.Korea still but given the development of DNA testing, it seems that most of the remains could be sent back here for identification, or even done in that part of the world. It should be much easier now than it was even 20 yrs ago.

My Tree of Life blanket is progressing well. It is a complicated set of twisted stitches and cables which makes it much slower going. Will post a pic as soon as I can.

Time to hit the garden and check that the tomatoes held up last nite.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Trish2222 that turned out beautiful.. I am a red person and love all things red.  I actually had to make myself not buy or knit anything in red yarn for awhile because that is what I was drawn too but it was also the only color I used.. I am now happy to say I have broken that habit.. although my eye still goes towards the red ... I just stand strong and look at all my options.. 

I wore a POW bracelet in the early 70's. I got mine from a neighbor serving in the Vietnam war.. I had a rash around my wrist for so long.. mom thought it was going to eat through and I'd wake up one day and I would loose my hand..LOL We used fingernail polish on the inside.. that was tricky because we believed that we should never take them off.. so it would be one side at a time .. I was a silly school girl back then.. 

Well I'm off to finish up my shawl.. or at least get much closer


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

trish2222 said:


> My sentiments too. I did notice both Julie and Joy weren't posting but wasn't posting much myself either so I didn't think anything of it.
> 
> I've read all your posts and am now up to speed.
> 
> ...


Lovely Trish, this one will be in my ever-growing queue of things to knit. I love the neckline.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> My sentiments too. I did notice both Julie and Joy weren't posting but wasn't posting much myself either so I didn't think anything of it.
> 
> I've read all your posts and am now up to speed.
> 
> ...


Oh! that is absolutely beautiful. I think it is one of the prettiest tops I have ever seen. great job!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Ronie said:


> That is pretty much the same with me... even when we were just about oh I don't know lets say less than a dozen I didn't go looking for or PMing someone that was busy.. Don't really have the time to start doing it now either ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Just a quick jump in. Internet lost due to city government needing my tower to set up phone banks. Should have regular service by tomorrow evening. Julie we all love and miss you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Just a quick jump in. Internet lost due to city government needing my tower to set up phone banks. Should have regular service by tomorrow evening. Julie we all love and miss you!


I think I may have been a bit low- with this head cold that I now have, creeping up on me. Have had some rather worrying news from Australia, too, which is not helping my state of mind.
It really makes one realise how much we have come to depend on things like internet access, when you don't have it!- Hope it does not take too long- are you still busy counselling?


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> Just a quick jump in. Internet lost due to city government needing my tower to set up phone banks. Should have regular service by tomorrow evening.


Seems like Murphy's Law has struck this week. Never mind - we're looking forward to having you back whenever you can


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Thank you all once again for the compliments on the top and Shirley  , I really appreciate it.

I've now started another one for myself after two false starts which is fairly normal for me. I'm now doing the one CaroleD53 did
in the same yarn as aforesaid top. I'll post it when I've done a decent amount.

We've got decent weather here the last couple of days and I'm going out now to make the best of it.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

KateyMarie said:


> This is how I feel, too. Thanks for saying it so eloquently.


I think that we have to reach out ourselves if we feel we are out of the loop- I know I don't have time to pm people very much and sometimes I feel badly when I realize I haven't heard from someone for some time --and wasn't aware of it.

I agree that there are lots of friends on KP and if we post we will be answered.

I just dropped by to say hello. soooo Hello! I really think DFL started something very special here and I am glad you are keeping it going. It is a great group and I enjoy reading your posts even though I am not a lace knitter-- I adore the look and all your work.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Shirley,
thanks for stopping by. We always enjoy it when you do. 

Ronie,
This is for you-filet crochet. Beautiful.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-259620-1.html


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I think that we have to reach out ourselves if we feel we are out of the loop- I know I don't have time to pm people very much and sometimes I feel badly when I realize I haven't heard from someone for some time --and wasn't aware of it.
> 
> I agree that there are lots of friends on KP and if we post we will be answered.
> 
> I just dropped by to say hello. soooo Hello! I really think DFL started something very special here and I am glad you are keeping it going. It is a great group and I enjoy reading your posts even though I am not a lace knitter-- I adore the look and all your work.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

It's great to see you here again, Shirley! And, is that a new avatar? I really like it!!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think I may have been a bit low- with this head cold that I now have, creeping up on me. Have had some rather worrying news from Australia, too, which is not helping my state of mind.
> It really makes one realise how much we have come to depend on things like internet access, when you don't have it!- Hope it does not take too long- are you still busy counselling?


No fun to have a cold and worrying news certainly does not help either! Sending good wishes to you and hope you will feel better soon.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Shirley,
> thanks for stopping by. We always enjoy it when you do.
> 
> Ronie,
> ...


Wow, she did a really beautiful job. Thanks for posting the link. I enjoyed looking!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie,
Sending get well wishes along with prayers. Hope things settle soon. So sorry about the unsettling news you received from Australia. Hoping it does not involve your husband's situation.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I am surprised at how easily this motif came together. It is the twin Tree of Life from a baby blanket adaptation of Nicky Epstein's afghan pattern. But what seems typical of me and everything I do these days, the pattern is nowhere's close to the stated pattern size. It is off about 6" in length and width. I already added the side motifs for width and now have to figure out what to do for adding all that length. I did check the gauge, too. And here I was thinking to just do someone else's pattern and make something simple for me.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, I hope you are feeling better soon and your worrying news sorts itself out. You are in my prayers.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That looks beautiful and a gorgeous colour. It is frustating when patterns don't work as published. I know you will sort it out :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Shirley,
> thanks for stopping by. We always enjoy it when you do.
> 
> Ronie,
> ...


Thank you Bev... how stunning is that! and her work is perfect... something to aspire too


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

That is very nice, Tamarque. The trees really "pop". Looks like you are still working on your purple projects.

((Huggs)) and well wishes to you, Julie. I certainly hope things are OK with Fale and that at least he is being well taken care of .

Umoza, things must have been far worse than I realized for the local government to take over a cell tower (or towers) for phone banks. I hope you were able to rest. I am sure you need to be "all there" dealing with phone calls in such a stressful environment.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I think that we have to reach out ourselves if we feel we are out of the loop- I know I don't have time to pm people very much and sometimes I feel badly when I realize I haven't heard from someone for some time --and wasn't aware of it.
> 
> I agree that there are lots of friends on KP and if we post we will be answered.
> 
> I just dropped by to say hello. soooo Hello! I really think DFL started something very special here and I am glad you are keeping it going. It is a great group and I enjoy reading your posts even though I am not a lace knitter-- I adore the look and all your work.


What?? you don't knit lace!!! I know a place here on KP where you can learn... LOL all kidding aside.. you are the one who started it all... DFL took it and made it her own.. and we are all keeping the Love of Lace going 

You really should try a simple pattern... you obviously have the skills.. you just need a little push...  Maybe one day we will all start another project together and you can join in...


----------



## KateyMarie (Nov 4, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think I may have been a bit low- with this head cold that I now have, creeping up on me. Have had some rather worrying news from Australia, too, which is not helping my state of mind.
> It really makes one realise how much we have come to depend on things like internet access, when you don't have it!- Hope it does not take too long- are you still busy counselling?


I've been battling a head cold, too. I hope you feel better soon. Also, I hope the news from Australian gets better. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Julie please feel better soon... its terrible being under the weather... You have taken on so much but your really need to focus on yourself.. we are only as strong as our health holds out...(((hugs))))

Umoza please stay safe... I thought I saw where they were allowing the residents to come back home?? Did the winds change? I hope that you will keep us informed and try to get some rest between shifts.. You do such great work for such a great cause 

Tamarque that is beautiful!! I love it... I never get the right size... I get lazy while I'm knitting and go off gauge... I don't know how to fix that... its why I shy away from garments. 
Personally I think your blanket will be wonderful and in this case big IS beautiful  don't worry about the edge.. you have the same amount of stitches.. so it should work out.. I have wanted to do one of these blankets since I started KP.. some day I might... I am waiting for my boy to ask his GF to marry him... darn child has had the ring for over a year now!! maybe I should just start knitting baby things for my Re-born doll and when the time comes for a real baby in the family I'll have a whole Layette set for them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> No fun to have a cold and worrying news certainly does not help either! Sending good wishes to you and hope you will feel better soon.


Thanks Caryn, I have enough problems with getting breathless, without a cold on top- but I have a brew I make with chilli, ginger, honey, apple cider vinegar, and a little boiled water- that works wonders on a sore throat. I am keeping close to home today- got a load of washing in already- will concentrate on that and getting some bread made, as well as working the shoulders of the blue gansey.


----------



## KateyMarie (Nov 4, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I am surprised at how easily this motif came together. It is the twin Tree of Life from a baby blanket adaptation of Nicky Epstein's afghan pattern. But what seems typical of me and everything I do these days, the pattern is nowhere's close to the stated pattern size. It is off about 6" in length and width. I already added the side motifs for width and now have to figure out what to do for adding all that length. I did check the gauge, too. And here I was thinking to just do someone else's pattern and make something simple for me.


It's very pretty so far. With your talent, you'll be able to figure out a nice way to make it bigger. I would love to see the finished project.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie,
> Sending get well wishes along with prayers. Hope things settle soon. So sorry about the unsettling news you received from Australia. Hoping it does not involve your husband's situation.


I am afraid it does affect my husband- they are trying to make him undergo brain surgery- I am not at all happy about it- I think the old fellow needs peace from all the medical issues he has- and you can't reverse ageing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, I hope you are feeling better soon and your worrying news sorts itself out. You are in my prayers.


Thanks Norma! Time to feed the dog- and hopefully soon the courier will come with my new blankets- help to feel warm in our damp cold. Life goes on, but some times I feel I fell off the wheel, and got left behind somewhere.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Rather than repeating the same words over, I am saying thanks for kind words from Jan(gmb) Kathy(katymarie) and Ronie, here.
I am finding it hard to wake up- probably because my head is so bunged up- time for my patent brew and some Olbas Tea- must remember to get more of the oil- I find it so good for a congested breathing system. 
Then I must press on with these shoulders on the gansey.
Commiserations for all who also have colds at this time.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...It is the twin Tree of Life...


It is looking good. I am sure that you'll come up with a solution to the size problem.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tamarque,
Your tree of life looks gorgeous. I am sure you will solve your problem. Keep knitting. 

Julie,
OH, NO!! Brain surgery. Wow! I don't blame you for being concerned. I will be praying for that situation.


----------



## KateyMarie (Nov 4, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am afraid it does affect my husband- they are trying to make him undergo brain surgery- I am not at all happy about it- I think the old fellow needs peace from all the medical issues he has- and you can't reverse ageing.


Brain surgery is serious stuff. He certainly needs you in his corner.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I am surprised at how easily this motif came together. It is the twin Tree of Life from a baby blanket adaptation of Nicky Epstein's afghan pattern. But what seems typical of me and everything I do these days, the pattern is nowhere's close to the stated pattern size. It is off about 6" in length and width. I already added the side motifs for width and now have to figure out what to do for adding all that length. I did check the gauge, too. And here I was thinking to just do someone else's pattern and make something simple for me.


Ooh, I love that pattern so much and yours certainly looks lovely. I also have this on my list of things I want to do one day. And what a nice deep purple it seems to be. It is too bad the gauge isn't working out. That is frustrating, but I'm sure you will figure out how to lengthen it as you did with the width.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Julie--so very sorry about you DH. I can imagine how worrying that is. Try to relax and find some peace as that stress will take down your health as well, and may be the reason for your current cold/flu.

That filet tablecloth is beautifully done. A grand piece of work for sure.

BTW, that Tree of Life Baby Blanket pattern is a free download on Ravelry. The motif instructions are well written but the chart does not print out well, at least on my computer. The yarn is a Berroco Vintage Colors #5219. It is actually a multi-color yarn with plum, gray, deep mauve and purple. It is delicious to handle and work with. And yes, it is another of my purple projects.
The patt size says it will be 26 x36 but is smaller by almost 6" in length and 2" in width which makes it way too small for the effort and practical use. Am working on adding another pattern strip to the design and hope it works.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Julie and Umoza, you are in my thoughts and prayers. May God's grace abound for you both and your situations.

Such wonderful projects going on here. Keep it up, ladies! (...like you really needed me to say that!  ) :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Hope that you are feeling better soon. Sorry you have received some worrying news from Australia.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> I think I may have been a bit low- with this head cold that I now have, creeping up on me. Have had some rather worrying news from Australia, too, which is not helping my state of mind.
> It really makes one realise how much we have come to depend on things like internet access, when you don't have it!- Hope it does not take too long- are you still busy counselling?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry about that. Brain surgery is very serious and not to be taken lightly. Maybe someone will come to realize that that might not be the answer.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> I am afraid it does affect my husband- they are trying to make him undergo brain surgery- I am not at all happy about it- I think the old fellow needs peace from all the medical issues he has- and you can't reverse ageing.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow! That is a beautiful. Now if only I could tackle something like that. That will be a family heirloom.

Sue


Ronie said:


> Thank you Bev... how stunning is that! and her work is perfect... something to aspire too


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Once again there has been a bunch of responses, to the situation I confront for my husband- thank you Bev, Kathy, Tamarque, Toni, and Sue for your concern and prayers. I have been sort of sleeping for the last while- day is starting to dawn and it would be a good time to get my bread started. I have washing in the machine and the drier- the rest must go on the line- when I can see. My little dog slept right beside me- he at least is a comfort.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Once again there has been a bunch of responses, to the situation I confront for my husband- thank you Bev, Kathy, Tamarque, Toni, and Sue for your concern and prayers. I have been sort of sleeping for the last while- day is starting to dawn and it would be a good time to get my bread started. I have washing in the machine and the drier- the rest must go on the line- when I can see. My little dog slept right beside me- he at least is a comfort.


I am glad you have loving comfort with your dog. I make my bread, too and find that very comforting. God bless.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Once again there has been a bunch of responses, to the situation I confront for my husband- thank you Bev, Kathy, Tamarque, Toni, and Sue for your concern and prayers. I have been sort of sleeping for the last while- day is starting to dawn and it would be a good time to get my bread started. I have washing in the machine and the drier- the rest must go on the line- when I can see. My little dog slept right beside me- he at least is a comfort.


Julie, Adding my thoughts and prayers for your situation. I find the fur-children always seem to know when we need their love and comfort. They snuggle closer, watch so carefully and look up with the adoring, loving eyes. They may not understand but they seem to know.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

There is nothing like the smell of fresh bread baking. Certainly a good way to start the day. Our furry friends really can be a comfort to us too.

Sue



Lurker 2 said:


> day is starting to dawn and it would be a good time to get my bread started. I have washing in the machine and the drier- the rest must go on the line- when I can see. My little dog slept right beside me- he at least is a comfort.[/]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am glad you have loving comfort with your dog. I make my bread, too and find that very comforting. God bless.


He is deliberately a Welsh Corgi- I grew up with them, and they are a very loyal breed- he is the long tailed Cardigan variety. I so enjoy the whole process of bread making!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Julie, Adding my thoughts and prayers for your situation. I find the fur-children always seem to know when we need their love and comfort. They snuggle closer, watch so carefully and look up with the adoring, loving eyes. They may not understand but they seem to know.


Thanks! 
I suspect they understand more than a lot of people realise- especially when treated with kindness. I think Ringo thinks he is human too! Must make some breakfast!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

One thing even better is when you indulge in a warm slice with real butter! Life here would be so lonely without Ringo.



britgirl said:


> There is nothing like the smell of fresh bread baking. Certainly a good way to start the day. Our furry friends really can be a comfort to us too.
> 
> Sue
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Today is a very thoughtful day for me. I don't remember whether I had mentioned a few weeks ago that my youngest twin daughter got engaged. She and her fiance both talked about eloping (surely if you talk about eloping, then it isn't going to be eloping) or only wanting a small wedding. I know his mother really would be upset if they were to "elope", so now they are going the small, immediate family only way, which works out at about 19 of us altogether. Yesterday Amy came home after their first premarital counselling session to say they had tentatively set the wedding date for 18th July. Not a lot of notice, but doable, I think. So off we went looking at wedding gowns last night. She's not sure she really wants one, but at least wants to have tried some on. Of course such an early date precludes getting any sort of dress, other than an off-the-rack one, as it takes 4-5 months or so for one to be made to order, and then of course fittings and alterations. But at least we looked, and also at prom dresses. I don't know she knows really want she wants, but rather what she doesn't want. Anyway she isn't off again until early next week, so enough of the dress searching for now. 

They are hoping to have a church service at 7 pm. It won't be a candlelit one like her twin as that was in March, when it was still dark at that time. We can't push it back timewise as there will be some young children and we would still have to eat dinner after the ceremony. I'm hoping now that maybe at 7pm the sun will be such that it might illuminate the church through its beautiful stained glass windows. 

A lot of food for thought here. Cakes, flowers etc are all going through my mind now, as I try to get into wedding prep mode. My knitting time is going to be very productive, I hope, as I let my thoughts wander to all that is entailed in getting ready for a wedding, especially without a lot of lead time.

Sue


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Julie, many prayers and blessings go out to you and Fale and i hope a resolution without surgery comes to that situation. Stay warm and drink plenty of that tea and your special mixture. 

Tamarque, love the way your project is looking. Hope you are able to make the adjustments to get it the way you need.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sue- hope all works out for you and your daughter!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Congratulations Sue! That is really short notice. Will you be knitting a lace veil?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Julie, many prayers and blessings go out to you and Fale and i hope a resolution without surgery comes to that situation. Stay warm and drink plenty of that tea and your special mixture.
> 
> Tamarque, love the way your project is looking. Hope you are able to make the adjustments to get it the way you need.


Thanks Chris! and all others who have offered prayers and blessings. Must get on with the day! It is so easy to spend too much time on the computer!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Happy Mind-Wanderings, Sue. What a special time. I am glad for you they decided on the small gathering vs. eloping.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Today is a very thoughtful day for me. ...they had tentatively set the wedding date for 18th July....


Oh - you will have your plate full for the next little while!
I am sure that Amy is so excited! She seems to have a good idea of what she wants/doesn't want so I am sure that things will work out well.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you, Julie.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Sue- hope all works out for you and your daughter!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Actually it's not as short as her twin sister's. Her wedding was scheduled for August and she and her now husband Michael came in from premarital counselling on Wed 15th March, eight years ago, to say they were getting married on the Friday, 17th St. Patrick's Day. It did happen! A lot of memories from that. Michael's ring that they brought in that evening, had an inscription inside for someone else, so I had to take it back to the jeweller's the next morning and have the jeweller's call around for another one as they didn't have another, and of course, they had picked a matching set. Fortunately another store did have right one ,right size. I had a quick visit to the florist's on the Friday morning and had them make up a very basic bouquet of red roses. We didn't bother with a wedding cake, made a reservation at a local restaurant for 11, and after dinner, ordered dessert from their dessert tray. It was a beautiful, intimate candlelit ceremony with our little group gathered together around the altar. My oldest daughter, Jennifer and family were in Chicago and couldn't make it and Amy, Kat's twin couldn't make it as she was in medical school then. Kat did not have a wedding dress then. However, she did have her cake and eat it as her wedding was celebrated again in mid August, with all the trimmings, dress and all. I give her a gift on her official wedding anniversary, but always observe her "second" one with a card.

No, I won't be knitting a lace veil.

Sue


KittyChris said:


> Congratulations Sue! That is really short notice. Will you be knitting a lace veil?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*Sue* You are going to have your hands full! Lots of thinking time with knitting(?) will be required! Congratulations and love to all. Wow the other wedding was short notice but sounds lovely.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Have been lurking for a few days here and not feeling like saying much. Julie, hugs and positive thoughts going your way for peace and resolution.  Next time I get a cold, will you send me some of your elixir? It sounds like a winner!

Tamarque that blanket looks beautiful!! Love the purple.

Sue I hope you will remember to breath between now and July. The first time I got married was on July 15, 1972, I told my Mom in April. She wasn't happy then and never was happy about that marriage. She was a florist, so the flowers were no problem and neither was the church. I had a cousin the same size as me who loaned me her beautiful designer gown. Whew! Could not have afforded one anywhere that nice. Wish someone had reminded my Mom to breath.  Second time I got married was September 22, 1984.....we gave our parents 1 weeks notice that they needed to be at our house by 1:00 in the afternoon on that date. We didn't tell them we were getting married, it was a surprise to them. Even my son kept this secret from them.  Well, 30 years later and we still love how we did our civil ceremony. We have been blessed for 30+ years with love and happiness. I hope the same for your families.

I love reading all the conversations. Makes my day! 

Umozabeads, I can't even imagine what you and your communities are going thru. A tragedy beyond imagination. You are very special to give your all to them and I admire you for it. You are truly a special person.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

So sorry to hear you have more tribulations Julie, hugs from Florida USA. 

Lovely color and work Tamarque on your blanket.

Hope all is goes smoothly Umoza, lots of difficult days ahead in your area of the country.

Sounds like quite the whirlwind for you Sue, congratulations on another 'settled' daughter  A simple sheath dress is always in style and any alternations would be minimal. 

Lots of catching up to do in the posts, hope everyone else is having a good day.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> One thing even better is when you indulge in a warm slice with real butter! Life here would be so lonely without Ringo.


Our furry companions are great company! We have 2 Australian Shepherds. One is very active and would be great at herding sheep and the other is a lovey and thinks he is a lap dog  
The trouble with that wonderful, homemade, warm bread is that I could probably eat the whole loaf in one sitting!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Jacki said:


> Have been lurking for a few days here and not feeling like saying much. Julie, hugs and positive thoughts going your way for peace and resolution. Next time I get a cold, will you send me some of your elixir? It sounds like a winner!
> 
> Tamarque that blanket looks beautiful!! Love the purple.
> 
> ...


I'll happily send you the proportions to mix it up! It is quite fiery, but effective.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Congratulations Sue. What an exciting time for you and your daughter! Enjoy the whirlwind. There will be lots of great memories in the making!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> So sorry to hear you have more tribulations Julie, hugs from Florida USA.
> ...
> .


That's funny, I've always thought you were on the other coast. I hope to be able to come to some resolution when I go over in October.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Our furry companions are great company! We have 2 Australian Shepherds. One is very active and would be great at herding sheep and the other is a lovey and thinks he is a lap dog
> The trouble with that wonderful, homemade, warm bread is that I could probably eat the whole loaf in one sitting!


I can go through it fairly quickly! But have learned not to eat the whole thing, at once! I think I might make a Foccacia- as that is quick to cook- and in the right proportions happily gets eaten in a day- I am loving my new mandoline for slicing onions. 
The dogs are those in your avatar?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I can go through it fairly quickly! But have learned not to eat the whole thing, at once! I think I might make a Foccacia- as that is quick to cook- and in the right proportions happily gets eaten in a day- I am loving my new mandoline for slicing onions.
> The dogs are those in your avatar?


Mmmm, my mouth is watering.
Yep, those are the dogs!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Obviously concentrating on the photographer!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I'll happily send you the proportions to mix it up! It is quite fiery, but effective.


Me too, please.  Always like to have stuff to take care of colds etc. Don't like going to the doctor unless I have to.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I'll happily send you the proportions to mix it up! It is quite fiery, but effective.


Sounds like an interesting recipe. We might all benefit from it.


----------



## PatBrown (Jan 17, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I'll happily send you the proportions to mix it up! It is quite fiery, but effective.


Yes, please share with us!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I'll happily send you the proportions to mix it up! It is quite fiery, but effective.


It looks like your recipe will need to be posted in the thread and not PM More of us here prefer home remedies to Dr. visits and prescriptions. I think of you often with your new worry over Fale. I just cannot imagine how you and Fale could have been treated the way you are. How on earth can some of his family get by with this.

Good news Sue! Exciting times for sure. If it were me, this would not be times for my wandering mind to expect my knitting t go well. I am not experienced enough.

Good to see you pop in again Jacki! I know what you mean about not commenting also


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cough mixture- thanks to gottastch.
The proportions that I used this time were:

1/2 teaspoon ground chilli (or cayenne does not seem to matter)
1/2 teaspoon ground ginger
1 tablespoon Manuka honey (this is pricey so may be substituted)
1 tablespoon Apple Cider Vinegar
2 tablespoons boiled water

As I have said it is quite fiery, but it does seem to work! I put it in a glass jar with lid, to keep out the ants- they are bad at the moment- and use it sipped from a teaspoon.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tamaraque I think it will block out larger... I wouldn't worry too much... 
I just finished the Shawlette it had better grow a lot!!! or it will be for a small child..  I have it soaking now I am sure I will be blocking it out tonight... I'm a little sick over how small it is.. I have seen amazing transformations on shawls that were blocked. I am hoping this is one of those times.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> He is deliberately a Welsh Corgi- I grew up with them, and they are a very loyal breed- he is the long tailed Cardigan variety. I so enjoy the whole process of bread making!


I loved my Corgie  he was the sweetest little dog.. quite heavy though... I was surprised the first time he followed me on my walk and was too tired to walk all the way home..LOL he had the kindest eyes ever...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Cough mixture...


Looks interesting!
I will certainly try it when I next have a scratchy throat.
Thank you


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

congrats Sue... I wonder what is said to those young couples in Pre-marital counseling to make them want to get married right away LOL We were engaged for a little over 2 years... when he told me the date I said wait til next year and I'll let you know...LOL its been 24 years now so it obviously worked out ok..


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh, my! I'm off the computer for 6 hours, and 5 pages pile up with all sorts of interesting things...

Julie-- I hope you can manage to ask some penetrating questions about the necessity for Fale to have surgery... and that you get the proper answers. Surely you could speak with the doctors, right? Nobody should go through anything like that unless there's a strong chance that it will give him a better quality of life! And thank you for the "burn that cold out of your head" medecine... I'm sure to need it in the next few months!

Sue-- how exciting to have a wedding in the offing. I'm sure it will be a delightful warm occasion, with just the people closest to the couple sharing it. 

Tamaraque-- that is a lovely tree of life... does it have to be big?! I am impressed that you are experimenting with additional panels on the edges...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Since my email notices are absolutely not working, I check in periodically and lo and behold here we have several more pages of sharing.

Sue--Your life has certainly been a whirlwind of excitement. But sounds like you have the experience to pull it off. 

Julie--your recipe sounds like it works well--btw the chili and manuka honey and ACV--all great healers. I would not substitute the Manuka as it is the most healing honey in the world. Thanks for sending it.

Given the seriousness of Fale's condition, I sure hope his family opens their minds to include you in his care and treatment. Maybe we can send him blue light for healing.

Spent the afternoon fussing with the blanket and adding rows of motifs. Hope I don't create an overly detailed mush. Thanks for everyone's support on this project.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I loved my Corgie  he was the sweetest little dog.. quite heavy though... I was surprised the first time he followed me on my walk and was too tired to walk all the way home..LOL he had the kindest eyes ever...


They do have a tendency to put on weight- Ringo has gone up at least 2kg since he had his operation. And for a short fellow that is quite a lot!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Jane, the cough mix really works- don't know why I forgot it as long as I did- although I had to go out and buy the honey.

Mary, and Tamarque, that is the nub of the problem- the family are keeping me almost entirely out of the loop- and they are only his nieces and nephew. The problem largely is based on my being of a different religious persuasion to them- which was something I thought most people had learned to put to one side. Stupid thing is they switched- I have not.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Cough mixture- thanks to gottastch.
> The proportions that I used this time were:
> 
> 1/2 teaspoon ground chilli (or cayenne does not seem to matter)
> ...


I looked up the Olbas Tea...I'll have to decline accepting any of it. Between the Eucalyptus and the E. Oil...not a good idea with a potential for Epi-pen emergency for me. The recipe above...is clearly safer...and I adore spicy!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, thank you for the remedy. I have book marked it. 

I am going to have to tink 2 rows of my MKAL. I thought I would do a few rows last night and went wrong. To late to concentrate properly. Bad idea :roll: This is the first time I have made a mistake on it. Lesson learnt!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, thank you for the remedy. I have book marked it.
> 
> I am going to have to tink 2 rows of my MKAL. I thought I would do a few rows last night and went wrong. To late to concentrate properly. Bad idea :roll: This is the first time I have made a mistake on it. Lesson learnt!


That is annoying- at least it is only two- I am in a situation of ought to unpick, and really don't want to- knowing it is going to be really tough on my eyes- I am inclined to plow on regardless.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I looked up the Olbas Tea...I'll have to decline accepting any of it. Between the Eucalyptus and the E. Oil...not a good idea with a potential for Epi-pen emergency for me. The recipe above...is clearly safer...and I adore spicy!


Certainly! Don't risk your allergies!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Jane, the cough mix really works- don't know why I forgot it as long as I did-


I find the same thong happens with cooking recipes. I have something that we really like that we eat regularly & then it goes completely out of my recipe repertoire.


> the family are keeping me almost entirely out of the loop- and they are only his nieces and nephew....


I don't understand how they have such control over what happens to him when he is *your* husband.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I don't understand how they have such control over what happens to him when he is *your* husband.


That is why I am going to Australia later in the year to try and sort matters out- problem revolves around his dementia, and the fact that Lupe has obtained his power of Attorney by some means- Sadly I trusted her- but once she got hold of his Pension (I checked what I had written on KP- ) she stopped trying to be nice- and now is being down right obnoxious.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is why I am going to Australia later in the year to try and sort matters out- problem revolves around his dementia, and the fact that Lupe has obtained his power of Attorney by some means- Sadly I trusted her- but once she got hold of his Pension (I checked what I had written on KP- ) she stopped trying to be nice- and now is being down right obnoxious.


May things go well for you later this year. And many thanks for the anti-cough recipe.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is why I am going to Australia later in the year to try and sort matters out...


I certainly wish you good luck with that. It must be so frustrating.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you both to Bev and Jane- I certainly hope I will be able to get something sorted!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

*Tamarque* Your tree of life is a beautiful colour and the knitting perfect. I'm sure you'll solve the problem possibly with blocking. I'm not familiar with the pattern - I have seen one or two in passing but not enough to offer real help.

*Sue* This time last year I was flapping about because littlest daughter was soon to be married. All went well on the day although I was still flapping until the dance afterwards. All the time our daughter was serene and floated through the day seemingly on a little cloud.....
They take it all in their stride and the mums are like ducks furiously paddling under the water. At least, that's how it was for me - I was calmer on my own wedding day. Reading your post makes me think you're not like me at all - you seem very calm even though your time is in short supply. I'm envious of calm mums....

*Julie *I'm so sad to hear of your troubles and can only hope you can get it all sorted out. All we (your friends) can do is root for you and send you hugs and good wishes.
On another note - your cough remedy - that would be dire for me because I cannot take anything spicy any more because of stomach problems the cause of which is unknown. I so miss Indian curries from our local restaurant. Glasgow has the best curries in Britain along with Bradford in England. Sigh...
However, hubby is a dental tech and breathes in plaster and all sorts of gunk all day despite a mask and so when he gets a cold he always has a terrible cough. I'll take note of your recipe and try it on him. I hope it tastes nasty because he taunts me by ordering takeaway curry :twisted:

*Ronie* As you know I've just been through what you're suffering, ie, the too small shawl. Fingers crossed you can get it to size.

*Norma* Oh dear, but at least it's not the whole thing getting ripped back. We've all been there, some more than others :roll: :wink: 
..............................................................................................................
My pal's top is too short on the body so it's back on the needles and will be *finally* finished tonight and *thrown at her tomorrow*. :lol: She's as lanky as she is skinny.

Meanwhile junior son-in-law and myself weeded my mum's garden and put down more plants yesterday. There was a bit of a gale blowing at the time so we were pretty mucky by the time we finished and I couldn't get a comb through my hair. Mum, of course, was supervising. I'm still a child who can't be trusted to do things right :lol: She misses her gardening so much but at least she can now look through her windows or walk round and watch her pretty flowers growing


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm really surprised that they were able to take him out of the countryin the first place. You, as his wife, certainly should be the one making the decisions for him and not a more distant relative. It is a pity that there isn't someone in Australia taking care of your and his interests. If Lupe has obtained his power of Attorney by some dubious means that should certainly be checked into. Isn't there something like a social services that could be looking into this on your behalf, even if you are not there, if they are made aware of the circumstances?

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> That is why I am going to Australia later in the year to try and sort matters out- problem revolves around his dementia, and the fact that Lupe has obtained his power of Attorney by some means- Sadly I trusted her- but once she got hold of his Pension (I checked what I had written on KP- ) she stopped trying to be nice- and now is being down right obnoxious.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Corgis are lovely dogs but didn't I hear that they are on the endangered breeds list? The welsh ones I know best. Very faithful. and sturdy companions.

Still sending prayers, Julie.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Julie--greed and bigotry are a killing combo in people! And given your being out of the country where Fale is living and your limited finances the situation truly is difficult and frustrating. But so glad to hear that you will be making a trip to Australia. I do agree with others that you should be contacting social service type agencies to see what can be done and the best way to go about it. There must be some legal source near you that can begin to direct your legal steps.

Trish--Being in Scotland you may know of the Homeopathic Hospital there which has a top notch reputation. I am sure there are private homeopathic practices as well that you might try to deal with your problem with spices. I feel for your limitation here. It would make me a misery if I could not eat Indian spices and the hot peppers and coriander that grow in my garden. I also know some practitioners in the UK who could provide some names if you were interested.

Ronie--how frustrating about your shawl. I did one last year and was so miserable with it. Frogged it, redid it and saw that no matter what I did it would not grow. So did that one in also.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, thank you for the remedy. I have book marked it.
> 
> I am going to have to tink 2 rows of my MKAL. I thought I would do a few rows last night and went wrong. To late to concentrate properly. Bad idea :roll: This is the first time I have made a mistake on it. Lesson learnt!


I commiserate with you. I did the same thing last night. Three rows forward and then 4 rows backward! Aargh!!!!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> *Tamarque*
> ..............................................................................................................
> My pal's top is too short on the body so it's back on the needles and will be *finally* finished tonight and *thrown at her tomorrow*. :lol: She's as lanky as she is skinny.
> 
> Meanwhile junior son-in-law and myself weeded my mum's garden and put down more plants yesterday. There was a bit of a gale blowing at the time so we were pretty mucky by the time we finished and I couldn't get a comb through my hair. Mum, of course, was supervising. I'm still a child who can't be trusted to do things right :lol: She misses her gardening so much but at least she can now look through her windows or walk round and watch her pretty flowers growing


You are too funny! Your friend better truly appreciate your wonderful work that you are doing for her!
How nice of you to do that for your mom too.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Trish,
I feel you when it comes to throwing knitting at someone whose project has taken way longer than you thought. Been there, done that.

I am sure your mum gets a bit of satisfaction supervising. If she can't do it, at least she can be in charge.  I am sure somewhere below the surface, she realizes that you are a capable adult. You are a good daughter to put flowers out for her.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I have completed the knitting on my Sirenia - intended for variegated yarn. You might recall Sue's (Britgirl) done in those beachy colours. I added beads - surprising how the total climbs - about 982 if my math is correct. She is now soaking & waiting to be put on the torture rack.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I'm really surprised that they were able to take him out of the countryin the first place. You, as his wife, certainly should be the one making the decisions for him and not a more distant relative. It is a pity that there isn't someone in Australia taking care of your and his interests. If Lupe has obtained his power of Attorney by some dubious means that should certainly be checked into. Isn't there something like a social services that could be looking into this on your behalf, even if you are not there, if they are made aware of the circumstances?
> 
> Sue


This is what I've been thinking! I hope you are able to get social services to help you out, Julie... It looks as if Fale's relatives pulled a fast one on him... And you!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I have completed the knitting on my Sirenia - intended for variegated yarn. You might recall Sue's (Britgirl) done in those beachy colours. I added beads - surprising how the total climbs - about 982 if my math is correct. She is now soaking & waiting to be put on the torture rack.


Love the colours - 982 beads :shock: Oh boy! Looking forward to seeing it once you've done the torture session :thumbup:


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I have completed the knitting on my Sirenia - intended for variegated yarn. You might recall Sue's (Britgirl) done in those beachy colours. I added beads - surprising how the total climbs - about 982 if my math is correct. She is now soaking & waiting to be put on the torture rack.


That's beautiful! And it looks like a really wearable shape. I love the colors!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Jane, that's looking really good. I really like those colours. I can see the ocean and sky and the waves breaking on the shore. That was a lot of beads. I think you are addicted to beads now.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I have completed the knitting on my Sirenia - intended for variegated yarn. You might recall Sue's (Britgirl) done in those beachy colours. I added beads - surprising how the total climbs - about 982 if my math is correct. She is now soaking & waiting to be put on the torture rack.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Jane, that's looking really good.


Thank you 


> That was a lot of beads. I think you are addicted to beads now.


I couldn't believe it when I totalled them. I have to double check - seems like an awful lot! Of course, at one point, I had 608 stitches on there.
I really do like the look & feel of the beads. They make the shawl drape so nicely. I am not sure of the effect with this one. I'll have to wait until it is unpinned.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ooooooooooo, Jane, gorgeous. I am liking the colors also. Question-608 stitches???? The most I have had on was 300 and some. I have started the short rows and have decided that they are addictive. I just want to do one. . .more. . .row. Yaaaaaaaaawwn!  (Prop open eyes with toothpicks.)


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I have completed the knitting on my Sirenia - intended for variegated yarn. You might recall Sue's (Britgirl) done in those beachy colours. I added beads - surprising how the total climbs - about 982 if my math is correct. She is now soaking & waiting to be put on the torture rack.


Beautiful colors, it really does look like a sunset over the water the way the colors flow. Can't wait to see it blocked as well. Are the beads all along the edging?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Ooooooooooo, Jane, gorgeous. I am liking the colors also.


Thank you 


> Question-608 stitches???? The most I have had on was 300 and some.


Well I added two reps so instead of casting on 362, it was 382. The first chart row brought it up to 456, then 532, then 608 until the end of the tails then it was 380 to stat the waves.
Did you cast on fewer stitches than the original called for?


> I have started the short rows and have decided that they are addictive. I just want to do one. . .more. . .row.


I feel the same way. Normally I am not too fussy about just plain knitting but I guess it is because it is getting towards the end & you want to see the finished product.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

trish2222 said:


> Love the colours ... Looking forward to seeing it once you've done the torture session :thumbup:


Thank you  Me, too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

vermontmary said:


> That's beautiful! And it looks like a really wearable shape. I love the colors!!


Thank you. I think that it might come out more of a scarf size than a shawl. The yarn is a lighter weight than most fingering weight that I have used.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Beautiful colors... Can't wait to see it blocked as well.


Thank you 


> Are the beads all along the edging?


There are beads all through the bottom (lacy) section. Large ones at the start & smaller ones after (once the waves started) because the bigger ones seemed a bit clunky. I also put beads along the neck edge.
I'll try to get a pic that better shows the beds after it is blocked.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--looks gorgeous. Wish I could see the beads on my screen. The colors are fab.

I find it better not to count stitches too often or it becomes overwhelming. But just because I never follow my own advice, I figured out the number of stitches in the baby blanket on the needles--Minimum 26,000 stitches. Now is that a dis-incentive or what!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Jane--looks gorgeous. Wish I could see the beads on my screen. The colors are fab.


Thank you. I'll make an effort to have the beads show in the FO. They are gunmetal grey with a silver lining.


> I figured out the number of stitches in the baby blanket on the needles--Minimum 26,000 stitches. Now is that a dis-incentive or what!


Yeah- sounds a bit overwhelming.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> ...
> *Julie *I'm so sad to hear of your troubles and can only hope you can get it all sorted out. All we (your friends) can do is root for you and send you hugs and good wishes.
> On another note - your cough remedy - that would be dire for me because I cannot take anything spicy any more because of stomach problems the cause of which is unknown. I so miss Indian curries from our local restaurant. Glasgow has the best curries in Britain along with Bradford in England. Sigh...
> However, hubby is a dental tech and breathes in plaster and all sorts of gunk all day despite a mask and so when he gets a cold he always has a terrible cough. I'll take note of your recipe and try it on him. I hope it tastes nasty because he taunts me by ordering takeaway curry :twisted:
> ...


Trish, I am hoping at the appropriate time today (Aussie is two hours at least behind us) to start contacting the Aged Rights people in Sydney- Forrestsmum1 (Joy) - has very kindly given me the numbers I need.
The chilli in the mix certainly has a kick- but if your husband likes a Glasgow curry he shouldn't mind! I had a Pollockshields' variety while I was there in 2011. Coincided with Eed, so there were a lot of fireworks, and general uproar around.
Lucky your pal, that you will adjust for her! Do I remember right that it is a top down design- that does make it a lot easier!?
I could well imagine my Mum being like yours, had she lived (she died in 1985 at 75) but gardened right up till she had her major stroke...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I'm really surprised that they were able to take him out of the countryin the first place. You, as his wife, certainly should be the one making the decisions for him and not a more distant relative. It is a pity that there isn't someone in Australia taking care of your and his interests. If Lupe has obtained his power of Attorney by some dubious means that should certainly be checked into. Isn't there something like a social services that could be looking into this on your behalf, even if you are not there, if they are made aware of the circumstances?
> 
> Sue


As mentioned in my reply to Trish- I am hoping to start the process today- of contacting the appropriate people- especially now that I have firm dates for when I will be there. The lawyer I saw was of the opinion that maybe Fale was disappearing on purpose- apparently it happens frequently- trouble is differing legal systems, and Social Welfare set ups. I am not giving up with out a struggle.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Corgis are lovely dogs but didn't I hear that they are on the endangered breeds list? The welsh ones I know best. Very faithful. and sturdy companions.
> 
> Still sending prayers, Julie.


They certainly are close to it here- Ringo's breeder has been using frozen semen- and used it 3 times in his pedigree (doesn't show up on the chart I got) but he has to be seriously inbred- could explain a lot of the problems I have had with him. Apparently back in 2011 there were only 14 Cardigan Corgis, registered. Not a lot! Pity because they are an excellent working dog. 
All prayers gratefully accepted!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Julie--greed and bigotry are a killing combo in people! And given your being out of the country where Fale is living and your limited finances the situation truly is difficult and frustrating. But so glad to hear that you will be making a trip to Australia. I do agree with others that you should be contacting social service type agencies to see what can be done and the best way to go about it. There must be some legal source near you that can begin to direct your legal steps.
> ...


That is today's task when I get home from doing the shopping I must get done.
We have gone from drought to downpours, fortunately intermittent- but there is a chance I will get very wet when I go out. So I will be making sure I have my woolens on under my poncho and waterproof skirt. It is always a tricky balance here- too warmly dressed and one can sweat up very quickly! Don't want to make the cold too much worse!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

vermontmary said:


> This is what I've been thinking! I hope you are able to get social services to help you out, Julie... It looks as if Fale's relatives pulled a fast one on him... And you!


That is certainly how it feels from this end- promising one thing and doing another. I hope to find someone with the Samoan language- because otherwise Fale will never understand what is going on- but of course he won't remember either - but it is worth a try!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I have completed the knitting on my Sirenia - intended for variegated yarn. You might recall Sue's (Britgirl) done in those beachy colours. I added beads - surprising how the total climbs - about 982 if my math is correct. She is now soaking & waiting to be put on the torture rack.


The variegated yarns are tricky to select- I often prefer them in the ball, to the finished effect, I like your term of torturing the shawl! But it does bring the design to the fore- and with the weight of the beads Sirenia should drape nicely. How did you do the beading?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane that is so beautiful... I can't even imagine what it will be like blocked and in all her glory  Now yours is not small..LOL I have mine soaking also I left it over night and had to force myself to not block it at 10pm last night.. It is what it is.. if its very small it will work as a kerchief. not my intentions but theres nothing I can do about it.  I don't want to stress over it. I have time to make more items..


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sisu said:


> I commiserate with you. I did the same thing last night. Three rows forward and then 4 rows backward! Aargh!!!!


Sympathy to you too. I have spent the afternoon with my cocker spaniel at my feet, tinking. DH out at his bees so very peaceful! I think I've got it straight now :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I have completed the knitting on my Sirenia - intended for variegated yarn. You might recall Sue's (Britgirl) done in those beachy colours. I added beads - surprising how the total climbs - about 982 if my math is correct. She is now soaking & waiting to be put on the torture rack.


Wow, that is beautiful. So many beads Will you post again when she has been tortured? :lol:


----------



## KateyMarie (Nov 4, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is why I am going to Australia later in the year to try and sort matters out- problem revolves around his dementia, and the fact that Lupe has obtained his power of Attorney by some means- Sadly I trusted her- but once she got hold of his Pension (I checked what I had written on KP- ) she stopped trying to be nice- and now is being down right obnoxious.


Good luck and ideally wish you could go sooner and bring him home with you.


----------



## KateyMarie (Nov 4, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I have completed the knitting on my Sirenia - intended for variegated yarn. You might recall Sue's (Britgirl) done in those beachy colours. I added beads - surprising how the total climbs - about 982 if my math is correct. She is now soaking & waiting to be put on the torture rack.


So pretty!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> They certainly are close to it here- Ringo's breeder has been using frozen semen- and used it 3 times in his pedigree (doesn't show up on the chart I got) but he has to be seriously inbred- could explain a lot of the problems I have had with him. Apparently back in 2011 there were only 14 Cardigan Corgis, registered. Not a lot! Pity because they are an excellent working dog.
> All prayers gratefully accepted!


That is very interesting. I have had 2 Cavalier King Charles Spaniels that died very young due to an inbred heart conditions. A third one lived to 12 and died very suddenly in March with a heart problem. She was a very odd dog and the Vet thought that she had problems with her brain because they had been bred to have small skulls with not enough room for the brain to grow properly. What we do to God's creatures.


----------



## KateyMarie (Nov 4, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I couldn't believe it when I totalled them. I have to double check - seems like an awful lot! Of course, at one point, I had 608 stitches on there.
> I really do like the look & feel of the beads. They make the shawl drape so nicely. I am not sure of the effect with this one. I'll have to wait until it is unpinned.


I once did a ruffled scarf where I cast on 648 stitches, decreased down to 128, then increased back up to stitches. Those were LONG rows. I gave it to my daughter, so I may never see it again. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/barbs-koigu-ruffle


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateyMarie said:


> Good luck and ideally wish you could go sooner and bring him home with you.


That is the main reason I am waiting- because later in the year I will have the funds to be able to bring him home, hopefully on the same aircraft- but it will be a more expensive ticket being short notice.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Trish, I am hoping at the appropriate time today (Aussie is two hours at least behind us) to start contacting the Aged Rights people in Sydney- Forrestsmum1 (Joy) - has very kindly given me the numbers I need.
> The chilli in the mix certainly has a kick- but if your husband likes a Glasgow curry he shouldn't mind! I had a Pollockshields' variety while I was there in 2011. Coincided with Eed, so there were a lot of fireworks, and general uproar around.
> Lucky your pal, that you will adjust for her! Do I remember right that it is a top down design- that does make it a lot easier!?
> I could well imagine my Mum being like yours, had she lived (she died in 1985 at 75) but gardened right up till she had her major
> stroke...


I hope those people in Sydney can be of help. Going by their name I would assume this is the kind of situation they can help with. Fingers crossed .
The top is indeed a top down so there's not a problem adjusting. Because the pattern's so stretchy widthwise and lengthwise it was difficult to measure properly. I didn't expect it to be that short - it's more like a crop top :lol: I swear it was longer when she first tried it on. Gremlins.....
I've never had a curry south of the river - all the best curry houses are in the north :wink: You can't beat the Delhi Dharbar in Bishopbriggs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is very interesting. I have had 2 Cavalier King Charles Spaniels that died very young due to an inbred heart conditions. A third one lived to 12 and died very suddenly in March with a heart problem. She was a very odd dog and the Vet thought that she had problems with her brain because they had been bred to have small skulls with not enough room for the brain to grow properly. What we do to God's creatures.


A good reason to avoid a King Charles' when I have to replace Ringo- I had wondered about that breed. The Welsh farmers back before the Corgi became a show breed- out bred to the little Sheltie, this is why they can turn up fluffy coated. It is the demands of the show ring largely, IMHO that leads to bad decisions, about who and how to breed. Sorry you lost your lass early (12 is not that old) Have you replaced her?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The variegated yarns are tricky to select- I often prefer them in the ball...


I keep forgetting when I see another beautiful looking skein that it isn't very practical. Thus, too much variegated yarn in my stash.


> with the weight of the beads Sirenia should drape nicely.


I hope so


> How did you do the beading?


With a fine crochet hook.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> I hope those people in Sydney can be of help. Going by their name I would assume this is the kind of situation they can help with. Fingers crossed .
> The top is indeed a top down so there's not a problem adjusting. Because the pattern's so stretchy widthwise and lengthwise it was difficult to measure properly. I didn't expect it to be that short - it's more like a crop top :lol: I swear it was longer when she first tried it on. Gremlins.....
> I've never had a curry south of the river - all the best curry houses are in the north :wink: You can't beat the Delhi Dharbar in Bishopbriggs.


Sounds like that is a Hindoo curry, whereas those in Pollockshields were Pakistani- they had some terrific fabric shops too- I could have spent a fortune!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Jane that is so beautiful...


Thank you 


> I have mine soaking ... if its very small it will work as a kerchief.


I think that it would work really nicely as a kerchief.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Trish--Being in Scotland you may know of the Homeopathic Hospital there which has a top notch reputation. I am sure there are private homeopathic practices as well that you might try to deal with your problem with spices. I feel for your limitation here. It would make me a misery if I could not eat Indian spices and the hot peppers and coriander that grow in my garden. I also know some practitioners in the UK who could provide some names if you were interested.


Thanks Tamarque - my condition (GERD) is well controlled by diet. It was made worse by the meds I had to take for RA. However, I have now been taken off those particular meds and I don't have the same problems any more. I'm now in the habit of not eating what I know will give a bad reaction. I found that restricting high fats really helps. I used to have a very sweet tooth but since I cut down on cakes and chocolate I want them less. The only thing I really want though is a curry. I'm going to have one soon to see how I get on and hopefully it won't have that bad a reaction now that those meds are nearly out of my system. I'm also taking apple cider vinegar which seems to help.
I have to be careful that supplements don't interfere with my RA meds. I'll keep your offered help in mind if my foray back to a curry house ends in tears :lol:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Wow, that is beautiful.


Thank you 


> Will you post again when she has been tortured? :lol:


Yes


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> With a fine crochet hook.


The quotes won't come through! - I have been caught out with variegated yarns that looked so lovely in the ball- but pooled badly when knitted.
Sirenia is looking fine so far!
I wondered about the beading- the crochet hook method gives one more freedom I think- although in my attempts so far I have had problems with splitting the yarn. I consider myself a very beginning beader.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KateyMarie said:


> So pretty!


Thank you


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KateyMarie said:


> I once did a ruffled scarf where I cast on 648 stitches... Those were LONG rows.


I can imagine - especially since it ruffles up on itself.


> I gave it to my daughter, so I may never see it again.


So you don't even know if she has worn it??


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> Thanks Tamarque - my condition (GERD) is well controlled by diet. It was made worse by the meds I had to take for RA. However, I have now been taken off those particular meds and I don't have the same problems any more. I'm now in the habit of not eating what I know will give a bad reaction. I found that restricting high fats really helps. I used to have a very sweet tooth but since I cut down on cakes and chocolate I want them less. The only thing I really want though is a curry. I'm going to have one soon to see how I get on and hopefully it won't have that bad a reaction now that those meds are nearly out of my system. I'm also taking apple cider vinegar which seems to help.
> I have to be careful that supplements don't interfere with my RA meds. I'll keep your offered help in mind if my foray back to a curry house ends in tears :lol:


Hopefully you will pick the reaction quickly, before too much damage is done- if it does happen to be the case- It can be quite annoying trying to eat around the demands of the medication. The problem I have is being on Warfarin- and one other that cuts out grapefruit- I seldom make a marmalade now but if I do it needs to be lemon or orange- I go for the lemon to get the tartness I crave. Would be devastated if I had to cut out curry!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ... so lovely in the ball- but pooled badly when knitted.


...and you can't really tell until you knit it up.


> in my attempts so far I have had problems with splitting the yarn.


I find that sometimes, too, but I try to ensure that the yarn stays flat under the hook. I have used the SuperFloss as well but the hook is faster for me.


> I consider myself a very beginning beader.


I am far from being an expert but I am really enjoying adding them to my shawls.


----------



## KateyMarie (Nov 4, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> So you don't even know if she has worn it??


She lives in San Francisco and has so many clothes, it is probably buried under something and she doesn't remember that she has it.  We only see her 4 or 5 times a year.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am far from being an expert but I am really enjoying adding them to my shawls.


And the effect is really lovely!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Would be devastated if I had to cut out curry!


You're rubbing it in now :hunf: :wink: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> You're rubbing it in now :hunf: :wink: :lol:


Did not mean to!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Did not mean to!


I know - just kidding


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> I know - just kidding


 :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I know what you mean. I just had leftover curry for lunch. Have loved curry since I was a child. Was introduced to it as a child on the ship from England to Australia (good old P & O) where you got it with all the different condiments and sides. Loved it when my mother used to make it and I love it now, although I tend to use leftover meat for it. If I have a roast, I know I can always make a good curry from it.

Sue


trish2222 said:


> You're rubbing it in now :hunf: :wink: :lol:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KateyMarie said:


> ... it is probably buried under something and she doesn't remember that she has it.


That's a pity.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And the effect is really lovely!


Thank you


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> As mentioned in my reply to Trish- I am hoping to start the process today- of contacting the appropriate people- especially now that I have firm dates for when I will be there. The lawyer I saw was of the opinion that maybe Fale was disappearing on purpose- apparently it happens frequently- trouble is differing legal systems, and Social Welfare set ups. I am not giving up with out a struggle.


Good for you, Julie! You're fighting for his dignity, and that's a worthy battle!!


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The quotes won't come through! - I have been caught out with variegated yarns that looked so lovely in the ball- but pooled badly when knitted.


Sometimes you can find the wool on Ravelry and check out how it will look when it's knitted or crocheted. I did that when I had some Paton's lace and realized how strong the color contrasts were... It was a big help!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

vermontmary said:


> Good for you, Julie! You're fighting for his dignity, and that's a worthy battle!!


It is so sad this illness he has- that he can be taken in so easily - just needs a forceful personality- and he caves in. But she is going to find out that I may appear soft- but when I feel there is injustice I will fight.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

vermontmary said:


> Sometimes you can find the wool on Ravelry and check out how it will look when it's knitted or crocheted. I did that when I had some Paton's lace and realized how strong the color contrasts were... It was a big help!!


I must check that out- it is a pity the shops don't do more samples so one can tell, before committing!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Can't wait to see your shawl blocked Jane, bet it will look fabulous.

Funny thing about the chat about curry. I have never liked Indian curry (yellow) but absolutely love Thai curry (especially the red), which I cook at home every so often. I would be quite depressed if I couldn't have that anymore. Such a bummer for you Trish. I had to go without caffeine while doing some food reactivity testing which included no chocolate (gasp!!) for about five months. While I missed having tea, it was the chocolate that was causing the most temptation problems, lol. 

happy knitting,

Melanie


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> A good reason to avoid a King Charles' when I have to replace Ringo- I had wondered about that breed. The Welsh farmers back before the Corgi became a show breed- out bred to the little Sheltie, this is why they can turn up fluffy coated. It is the demands of the show ring largely, IMHO that leads to bad decisions, about who and how to breed. Sorry you lost your lass early (12 is not that old) Have you replaced her?


She wasn't too young but she had some very odd behaviours. The others were much younger. No we haven't replaced her but we have got a 3 year old cocker spaniel called Trixie who is a lovely dog and very affectionate. Fingers crossed some help for you on the horizon.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*KateyMarie* That is a pretty scarf but a mammoth task. It is a shame if it is not being used.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane,
I cast on the 362 stitches.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> She wasn't too young but she had some very odd behaviours. The others were much younger. No we haven't replaced her but we have got a 3 year old cocker spaniel called Trixie who is a lovely dog and very affectionate. Fingers crossed some help for you on the horizon.


Many thanks! Glad you do have a dog! and at three she should be around a good few years!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Goodness me I have NO idea how that double post happened!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They certainly are close to it here- Ringo's breeder has been using frozen semen- and used it 3 times in his pedigree (doesn't show up on the chart I got) but he has to be seriously inbred- could explain a lot of the problems I have had with him. Apparently back in 2011 there were only 14 Cardigan Corgis, registered. Not a lot! Pity because they are an excellent working dog.
> All prayers gratefully accepted!


I never knew that and it could explain my little dogs health problems too  He had what the vet called dwarfism and he was bow legged very badly. Sadly we only had him a year and he had to be put down.. he screamed in pain all the time.. My husband did take him out Night Calving with him for company and he got a lot of sunrise videos of him and his dog  so he will always live on


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Katie Marie I made the Oaklet for my daughter. It was the first lace I ever did... before DFL taught me the more efficient way of knitting lace. LOL anyway I had thoughts of her going off to class (college) styling a beautiful red lace scarf around her neck and what did she do... she made it a dresser scarf... she loves it and it is her's to do with as she pleases... but its not what I was dreaming of while knitting it.. 

All this talk of Curry.. I have never had it.. and when I do have it I'd like it to be from a place or person that makes good curry... 
I had never had muscles before and tried it at a buffet! not a good idea LOL I just can't make myself eat another one... I had escargot in a fancy dancy restaurant and because the wine was flowing freely (Company Christmas Party) they weren't half bad... and I'd eat them again 

Ok I have my Ginko Shawlette blocked.. It blocked out to 45X27 a fair size, it will most likely be a 'Kerchief' than a shawl.. and that is fine with me.. I'll post pics as soon as I can get to that part of KP's way of posting..LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I never knew that and it could explain my little dogs health problems too  He had what the vet called dwarfism and he was bow legged very badly. Sadly we only had him a year and he had to be put down.. he screamed in pain all the time.. My husband did take him out Night Calving with him for company and he got a lot of sunrise videos of him and his dog  so he will always live on


It has apparently become quite accepted- but when you stop and think about it, has to lead to problems- and we know an awful lot more now about genetics than we did- but the freezing has to have some effect, not just on viability. That sounds like you took the only kind course for the little dog.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Katie Marie I made the Oaklet for my daughter. It was the first lace I ever did... before DFL taught me the more efficient way of knitting lace. LOL anyway I had thoughts of her going off to class (college) styling a beautiful red lace scarf around her neck and what did she do... she made it a dresser scarf... she loves it and it is her's to do with as she pleases... but its not what I was dreaming of while knitting it..
> 
> All this talk of Curry.. I have never had it.. and when I do have it I'd like it to be from a place or person that makes good curry...
> I had never had muscles before and tried it at a buffet! not a good idea LOL I just can't make myself eat another one... I had escargot in a fancy dancy restaurant and because the wine was flowing freely (Company Christmas Party) they weren't half bad... and I'd eat them again
> ...


I like these variegations- nice and muted- looking good!


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

I love the Ginko shawlette, Ronie! Personally, especially in the warm months, I really prefer a kerchief to a whole shawl! I have a couple I've made to toss around my neck for decoration (!) or for a bit of warmth or bug repelling in the evening. Yours is really pretty... the light cool colors are perfect for the time of year!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Can't wait to see your shawl blocked Jane, bet it will look fabulous.


Thank you


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane,
> I cast on the 362 stitches.


Then you would have climbed to the high 500s at row 5 - 577, I think.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That is very pretty, even if it is small. Lovely colours.

Sue


Ronie said:


> Katie Marie I made the Oaklet for my daughter. It was the first lace I ever did... before DFL taught me the more efficient way of knitting lace. LOL anyway I had thoughts of her going off to class (college) styling a beautiful red lace scarf around her neck and what did she do... she made it a dresser scarf... she loves it and it is her's to do with as she pleases... but its not what I was dreaming of while knitting it..
> 
> All this talk of Curry.. I have never had it.. and when I do have it I'd like it to be from a place or person that makes good curry...
> I had never had muscles before and tried it at a buffet! not a good idea LOL I just can't make myself eat another one... I had escargot in a fancy dancy restaurant and because the wine was flowing freely (Company Christmas Party) they weren't half bad... and I'd eat them again
> ...


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Your Ginko shawlette came out great. I like the summery colors and how the striping effect turned out. And the lace is a vey pretty design. My Ashton shawlette is 50 by 25 and I wear it over my shoulders to take the chill off all the time. In the winter, I do wear it more as a scarf!


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

i just looked up the pattern, (and downloaded it!!! I love it!), and it is only "supposed" to be 46"X22", so I think you were quite close to hitting the nail on the head! It's my favorite shawl size! When I looked it up on Ravelry, there was one in a crescent shape, with the pattern adapted from the original "Shoulderette". I guess it's more like a scarf...


Ronie said:


> Katie Marie I made the Oaklet for my daughter. It was the first lace I ever did... before DFL taught me the more efficient way of knitting lace. LOL anyway I had thoughts of her going off to class (college) styling a beautiful red lace scarf around her neck and what did she do... she made it a dresser scarf... she loves it and it is her's to do with as she pleases... but its not what I was dreaming of while knitting it..
> 
> All this talk of Curry.. I have never had it.. and when I do have it I'd like it to be from a place or person that makes good curry...
> I had never had muscles before and tried it at a buffet! not a good idea LOL I just can't make myself eat another one... I had escargot in a fancy dancy restaurant and because the wine was flowing freely (Company Christmas Party) they weren't half bad... and I'd eat them again
> ...


----------



## KateyMarie (Nov 4, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Ok I have my Ginko Shawlette blocked.. It blocked out to 45X27 a fair size, it will most likely be a 'Kerchief' than a shawl.. and that is fine with me.. I'll post pics as soon as I can get to that part of KP's way of posting..LOL


Very pretty. I love the soft, calm colors. It will be perfect for summer.


----------



## PatBrown (Jan 17, 2013)

I think the shawlettes look really nice under the collar & lapels of a blazer... especially a solid colored one... along with wearing them like a scarf...

I love the colors of your Ginko! It's wonderful!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...I have my Ginko Shawlette blocked...


Oh that is quite pretty! That is a nice shape for a shawlette.
It is on my to-do list.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie,
It turned out quite well. I have several 'shawlettes". A lovely size for a summer evening. Love your colors.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

It's so glad to be able to communicate again!
75% of families have been allowed to go back to assess damages. The city's main towers were lost in the fires so they contacted AT&T for help. It was amazing to me how quickly they got out the word through rolling cell phone calls and then "borrowing" signals from Verizon and Sprint. 
The damage is so much worse in real life. The hardest hit communities were older, with several historic ones lost.
My Lace Party contribution should be live tonight or early morning. Thanks to everyone for your support and patience. Umoza


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> It's so glad to be able to communicate again!


Great to hear from you again, Umoza!


> The hardest hit communities were older, with several historic ones lost.


That's such a shame.


> My Lace Party contribution should be live tonight or early morning.


Whenever you are ready, Umoza, we will be sure to appreciate what you have planned for us.
You must be totally strung out with your work over the past few days.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> It's so glad to be able to communicate again!
> 75% of families have been allowed to go back to assess damages. The city's main towers were lost in the fires so they contacted AT&T for help. It was amazing to me how quickly they got out the word through rolling cell phone calls and then "borrowing" signals from Verizon and Sprint.
> The damage is so much worse in real life. The hardest hit communities were older, with several historic ones lost.
> My Lace Party contribution should be live tonight or early morning. Thanks to everyone for your support and patience. Umoza


Glad you are able to be back again. What a terrible tragedy and loss. It is good at least that there are people like you to give help and support. I can't imagine what it is like to see a fire like that and have it destroy so much of ones life. 
Please do not stress over Lace Party!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Umoza,
Thanks for all you have done this week for others. Thanks for your efforts on our behalf also. That said, take time for you this week also.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you everyone on your comments about the shawlette.. it comforts me to know that this is a good size  

Umoza its great to see you again.. I am happy its on the recovery side as opposed to the fighting fires side of the terrible situation... hopefully your life can get back to normal again


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ok more pictures... LOL I have been inspired today... this took me all of maybe 2 hours to do and only because I spent a great deal of time figuring out what to do first ... Picture this done in #10 crochet thread and made into earings or 3 across for a necklace... The reunion will be a Hawaiian theme and I think this will be perfect... http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/starfish-dishcloths


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

ROnie,
THey look great!!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Ok more pictures... LOL I have been inspired today... this took me all of maybe 2 hours to do and only because I spent a great deal of time figuring out what to do first ... Picture this done in #10 crochet thread and made into earings or 3 across for a necklace... The reunion will be a Hawaiian theme and I think this will be perfect... http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/starfish-dishcloths


Those are absolutely wonderful! Love the idea for a necklace and earrings. Your shawl is beautiful too.

There have been just soooo many pages to go through. 
Jane, your shawl is lovely too and am looking forward to another pic.

And I love curry and all Indian foods.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> ROnie,
> THey look great!!


thank you so much Bev! I was so excited when I found this pattern... and so easy to do, I can make up as much as I have yarn and everyone will get a door prize


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Ok I have my Ginko Shawlette blocked.. It blocked out to 45X27 a fair size, it will most likely be a 'Kerchief' than a shawl.. and that is fine with me.. I'll post pics as soon as I can get to that part of KP's way of posting..LOL


Wow! You might think it is smaller than you wanted but it surely is pretty Very lovely color.

Your star dishcloths are very nice too! You are really putting a lot of effort in this reunion. Good for you.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ... Picture this done in #10 crochet thread and made into earings or 3 across for a necklace...


The starfish looks great!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...Jane, your shawl is lovely too and am looking forward to another pic.


Thanks - finished pics tomorrow , I hope.


> And I love curry and all Indian foods.


Me, too, but I don't have a wide restaurant experience - mostly home cooking.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> thank you so much Bev! I was so excited when I found this pattern... and so easy to do, I can make up as much as I have yarn and everyone will get a door prize


Oh excellent. It came out so pretty and will be perfect for a door prize. :thumbup:


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> thank you so much Bev! I was so excited when I found this pattern... and so easy to do, I can make up as much as I have yarn and everyone will get a door prize


You're a genius, Ronie! They're awesome, and I imagine everyone will be delighted with their souvenirs!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I love them, Ronie!!!

Sue


Ronie said:


> Ok more pictures... LOL I have been inspired today... this took me all of maybe 2 hours to do and only because I spent a great deal of time figuring out what to do first ... Picture this done in #10 crochet thread and made into earings or 3 across for a necklace... The reunion will be a Hawaiian theme and I think this will be perfect... http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/starfish-dishcloths


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you so much everyone.. I'll make a bunch up and see how my yarn holds up  I have lots of this stuff...LOL good stash busting too... at least for my cotton..


----------



## KateyMarie (Nov 4, 2012)

Umoza, The San Diego fires were so devastating and scary. I am so worried about fire season this year. It has been so dry is Southern California for too long.

I hope you've caught up on your sleep.

Ronie, your washcloths are great. Everyone will love them.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> I never knew that and it could explain my little dogs health problems too  He had what the vet called dwarfism and he was bow legged very badly. Sadly we only had him a year and he had to be put down.. he screamed in pain all the time.. My husband did take him out Night Calving with him for company and he got a lot of sunrise videos of him and his dog  so he will always live on


That is very sad. I do think that some breeders do not think carefully enough about the welfare of the animal but only about winning in the show ring. The BBC have stopped showing Crufts here over this issue and I that has made some of them think more :thumbup:
PS I have just seen your Ginko shawl. Lovely and the colour compliments the pattern
PPS Love the starfish, too


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Umoza,
> Thanks for all you have done this week for others. Thanks for your efforts on our behalf also. That said, take time for you this week also.


Seconded and it does sound horrific.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Dogs should never be purchased at a pet store as they deal with large scale breeders. These people do not take care of their animals, they stay in little cages their entire lives and only come out to breed. If you must have a pure bred you have to research and find someone who breeds at home. Better is to adopt from the shelter and save a poor animals life. There are groups that work to save particular breeds you can contact as well. My sisters dog came from Tennessee I believe.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

This occurred to me as I was blocking a shawl yesterday & I was wondering how the mattress was weathering the assault.

So a woman walks into a furniture store which sells beds & mattresses. She asks the salesperson if customers are allowed to try out the mattresses before they purchase them. The salesperson says there's no problem so, from her bag, she hauls out her shawl, wires & pins & proceeds to block her lace.

It just struck me as something Lola might do. (Is that the name of the knitter in the Lion Brand newsletters?)


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> This occurred to me as I was blocking a shawl yesterday & I was wondering how the mattress was weathering the assault.
> 
> So a woman walks into a furniture store which sells beds & mattresses. She asks the salesperson if customers are allowed to try out the mattresses before they purchase them. The salesperson says there's no problem so, from her bag, she hauls out her shawl, wires & pins & proceeds to block her lace.
> 
> It just struck me as something Lola might do. (Is that the name of the knitter in the Lion Brand newsletters?)


Oh, Jane, that would make a great knitter's comic. You gave me my smile this morning.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> This occurred to me as I was blocking a shawl yesterday & I was wondering how the mattress was weathering the assault.
> 
> So a woman walks into a furniture store which sells beds & mattresses. She asks the salesperson if customers are allowed to try out the mattresses before they purchase them. The salesperson says there's no problem so, from her bag, she hauls out her shawl, wires & pins & proceeds to block her lace.
> 
> It just struck me as something Lola might do. (Is that the name of the knitter in the Lion Brand newsletters?)


Jane,
I just loved that!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you, eshlemania & Britgirl.
I think that I might send a message to the Lion Brand crowd. It'd be neat to see my idea published.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> This occurred to me as I was blocking a shawl yesterday & I was wondering how the mattress was weathering the assault.
> 
> So a woman walks into a furniture store which sells beds & mattresses. She asks the salesperson if customers are allowed to try out the mattresses before they purchase them. The salesperson says there's no problem so, from her bag, she hauls out her shawl, wires & pins & proceeds to block her lace.
> 
> It just struck me as something Lola might do. (Is that the name of the knitter in the Lion Brand newsletters?)


Can just picture that! Thanks for the laugh.
:lol:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

This was just posted. It's called the Random Monet Shawlette. "Monet" sparked my attention, thinking colourful. It has eyelet lace, drop stitches and beaded inserts (Jane, is this one for you?). I took a look and downloaded it as it looks very interesting. It's free for now, so I went ahead and downloaded it.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-261066-1.html

Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...the Random Monet Shawlette. ...


Of course I had to download it, too!
Looks like another good candidate for variegated yarns.
Thank you


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> Dogs should never be purchased at a pet store as they deal with large scale breeders. These people do not take care of their animals, they stay in little cages their entire lives and only come out to breed. If you must have a pure bred you have to research and find someone who breeds at home. Better is to adopt from the shelter and save a poor animals life. There are groups that work to save particular breeds you can contact as well. My sisters dog came from Tennessee I believe.


You are quite right, KittyChris. Here in the UK we have been stopped by law from buy from pet shops for many years. Even with much research and buying from "reputable" breeders inbred dogs are still out there as they have been bred for show characteristics to win prizes. We have usually had three or four dogs and I have had many pups that siblings have been drowned because they were unwanted. I have also had strays.
Trixie, the spaniel has no papers so she is not pedigree but I was told that her parents were lovely dogs and went for her. No regrets on that score.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Send it off, Sue :lol: :lol:

Downloaded the Monet shawl


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, Sue, Sue!!!! You are such an enabler.  Mine is downloaded and printed. I love anything knitted on the bias. But I make this promise to you all and I expect you to hold me to it. I will not make another shawl without finishing my Lavender Fields. I showed my start to my DD this weekend and was delighted again with the feel of my yarn. I am itching to get back to it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Can just picture that! Thanks for the laugh.
> :lol:


Glad you liked it. 
Sometimes things sound fine in your head but don't come out quite right.
I was also thinking of having a Lace Blockers' Seal of Approval to add to things used to testify to the quality of a mattress - like recommended by the American Orthopedic Society (if there is one.)
HAH!
You won't believe this! I just went looking to see who, exactly "testifies" for mattresses & I found this quote in an ad on Amazon for a Serta Mattress:


> We do not stuck products in whorehouses so you always get brand new products.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

A gem :XD:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Well that's good to know !


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for posting the shawl link, Jane. And yes, do submit your joke to lion brand -- it really is a good one. Can you just imagine!!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> This occurred to me as I was blocking a shawl yesterday & I was wondering how the mattress was weathering the assault.
> 
> So a woman walks into a furniture store which sells beds & mattresses. She asks the salesperson if customers are allowed to try out the mattresses before they purchase them. The salesperson says there's no problem so, from her bag, she hauls out her shawl, wires & pins & proceeds to block her lace.
> 
> It just struck me as something Lola might do. (Is that the name of the knitter in the Lion Brand newsletters?)


LOL!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Love the starfish - great idea!! and so cute!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you, jangmb & MissMelba 
Now I am stuck wondering who buys their mattresses from whorehouses...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, eshlemania & Britgirl.
> I think that I might send a message to the Lion Brand crowd. It'd be neat to see my idea published.


Do that I think you have a winner here


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> This was just posted. It's called the Random Monet Shawlette. "Monet" sparked my attention, thinking colourful. It has eyelet lace, drop stitches and beaded inserts (Jane, is this one for you?). I took a look and downloaded it as it looks very interesting. It's free for now, so I went ahead and downloaded it.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-261066-1.html
> 
> Sue


that is very pretty... I think a more tonal yarn would show it off better....  I look forward to seeing how your rendition comes out


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Do that I think you have a winner here


Thanks - I just did so. Wasn't sure how to submit it so I put it in under suggestions - although it is supposed to refer to patterns, I think. We'll see...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Dogs should never be purchased at a pet store as they deal with large scale breeders. These people do not take care of their animals, they stay in little cages their entire lives and only come out to breed. If you must have a pure bred you have to research and find someone who breeds at home. Better is to adopt from the shelter and save a poor animals life. There are groups that work to save particular breeds you can contact as well. My sisters dog came from Tennessee I believe.


We got our little Corgie in Idaho.. my friend went over and when she came back she brought 2 puppy's with her... they were suppose to be from the same litter but were clearly not! I don't know his background but it was shady from the start.. its my opinion that he didn't make the grade and was placed with the Blue Healer puppy's... We gave him a good life.. We have only gotten 'Animal Shelter' dogs from thenon out... When my daughter was young we got a Sheltie from a breeder.. he had been kept in a cage because he wasn't show quality... made me ill so I bought him.. I don't now how some can treat animals they claim to love like that


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorry *Jscaplen* I con fused you with Sue  I still think the joke is funny :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Sorry *Jscaplen* I con fused you with Sue ...


No problem


----------



## wwrightson (May 16, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Of course I had to download it, too!
> Looks like another good candidate for variegated yarns.
> Thank you


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I am glad to hear things are starting to settle down a bit there in California, Umoza. It is so sad all of the losses that have occurred.

We love our mixed breed dogs. 

Beautiful projects everyone! Very inspiring. 

It is officially planting season here...pretty crazy, busy time! :thumbup:


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Jane, you know the saying "TMI" (too much information)? Well that thought flashes through my mind wondering like you "who on earth would buy mattresses from a 'ho' house. Some people truly do not sleep at night thinking of these jokes and far out gags. LOL LOL


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

jangmb said:


> ...Some people truly do not sleep at night thinking of these jokes and far out gags...


I don't think that this was a gag - just a dire need for a proof reader.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I don't think that this was a gag - just a dire need for a proof reader.


THAT'S for sure!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks - I just did so. Wasn't sure how to submit it so I put it in under suggestions - although it is supposed to refer to patterns, I think. We'll see...


Very cool! I want to see that on FB.  And then I want to post a comment-"I know the knitter who came up with that."

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is my blocked Sirenia. I hope to get some better pictures tomorrow if the weather cooperates.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

A beautiful shawl. I love the beads in it :thumbup: A pretty colour too. It would suit me nicely :lol:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> A beautiful shawl. I love the beads in it :thumbup: A pretty colour too.


Thank you 


> It would suit me nicely :lol:


Sure - drop by & pick it up.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

*Melanie* I'd be a very unhappy bunny if I couldn't have caffeine in my coffee. I drink decaff tea which is part of the anti-GERD diet but I allow myself a small amount of real coffee per day. I shouldn't really but because I drink a whole lot more tea than coffee, I forgive myself :wink:

*Ronie* Your Ginko shawlette looks lovely and the colours are a lovely variegation. Your starfishes colours are very sea-sidey IMO. Don't know why - it just seems so to me :lol:

*Umozabeads* Glad to see you back again. How stressful it must be for you and everybody in your area. The situation you have been in is beyond the imagination of we Brits but we sympathise when we see these major incidents in the news.

*Jane* Your mattress story is hilarious :lol: :lol: and your Amazon quote is simply mind-boggling :lol: Thanks for the laughs....
Your Sirenia is gorgeous as expected :thumbup:

The top has been tried on and it is at the length requested......
However, my pal has requested another couple of inches to be added :hunf: :twisted: :lol: I agree with her and I'm happy to carry on some more. I thought the requested length was on the short side anyway. I'm so glad I had the foresight to not cast off :wink:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my blocked Sirenia. I hope to get some better pictures tomorrow if the weather cooperates.


Ah, now I see the sparkle of the beads! Your Shawl turned out beautifully.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> The top has been tried on and it is at the length requested......
> However, my pal has requested another couple of inches to be added :hunf: :twisted: :lol: I agree with her and I'm happy to carry on some more. I thought the requested length was on the short side anyway. I'm so glad I had the foresight to not cast off :wink:


Smart lady 
 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Okay, just read the daily digest on Lace Party--at least 6 pp. So much sharing.

Ronie--star cloths are great gifts. Unusual and neat and useful.

Your Ginko Shawl is terrific. Colors are so soft and inviting. 

The Monet shawl looks great. I love work on the bias, too.

Curry--There are so many different spices that go into making a good curry. People may not like a particular one, or not handle it. I have made curries from scratch with as many as 16 ingredients. There are some great Indian cookbooks on the market. I like the ones that stay close to the ones that are most authentic and not adapted to western tastes or cooking styles. I have about 6 of them on my book shelves.

The best Indian food I ever ate was made by this Bangladesh woman for me when I was looking at some work for her family. I was so excited that a really good Indian restaurant was to open in town. Unfortunately, the cooking is typical restaurant cooking and I don't eat there at all.
I think homemade food is always so much better than institutional cooking in any language.

Have been so happy to see the West coast fires under control. Happy that life was not lost--at least as far as my news reports and hope that is true. So painful to lose all your possessions and memories--mainly the memories. Losing the historic houses is also so painful. They will never be reconstructed the same. I have a real interest and caring for old houses--there is so much history to them. Having studied old construction styles, there is much more than just materials used and scale of building. Learning about building techniques and styles also teaches about lifestyles and community history. They are a remembrance of people's lives and accomplishments thru history.

Julie--hope you have enough time to get to Australia before those people do anything to Fale. 

Bev--your Sirenia shawl looks great. The colors are so rich and the beads so subtle. I admire your patience for inserting all of them. Did a couple of narrow ruggle type scarves with all those 100's of stitches and it mind-boggling to go through them all.

However, working the baby blanket I figured out that even tho the rows are only 100 st, there will be about 30,000 stitches in the blanket and that number may be a low figure.

Dogs--have always thought pure breds are a promise of problems as they get overbred, even with small and ethical breeders. Getting a dog from a rescue is what I would do if getting. When I did have dogs, a million years ago, they were hound mixes. Only 1 was a pure bred cocker. Another was a cocker mix--had all the personality without the overbreeding. Some rescue people are very caring and careful with their animals. Know a number of them in Canada if anyone wants a connection. A close friend took a rescue from half-way across the country. It was a deaf, 3 legged litte pooch that had clearly been abused. It didn't even know how to play informing that it had been caged most of its life. It is a really sweet little thing and has been getting lots of love and caring in its adoptive family.
My daughter took in rescue kittens and we spent about a year dealing with health problems.

Hope everyone has a great day as the rain has stopped and it is time to get moving for me.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my blocked Sirenia. I hope to get some better pictures tomorrow if the weather cooperates.


Beautiful, beautiful! The color changes look great in the enlarged section.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

trish2222 said:


> ...
> *Jane* ...Thanks for the laughs....


Glad to make you smile.


> Your Sirenia is gorgeous as expected :thumbup:


Thank you


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Ah, now I see the sparkle of the beads! Your Shawl turned out beautifully.


Thank you


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

jangmb said:


> Beautiful, beautiful! The color changes look great in the enlarged section.


Thank you. I am glad that the colours worked out kind of symmetrically in the short row section. I was afraid of how it might pool.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, your Sirenia is wonderful. I love the color changes.
Did your get the updated corrected pattern? I got one today. The written rows had a problem, which does not bother you or me as we both use the charts, but she also added a page for placing the beads. You did a wonderful job with those beads. 

Tamarque,
That Sirenia was Jane's. I'm still working on mine.  It's hard keeping everything straight, isn't it? I was gone for 3 hours yesterday morning and had three pages to catch up on.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, your Sirenia is wonderful. I love the color changes.


Thank you 
How's yours coming along?


> Did your get the updated corrected pattern?


Yes, I did.


> You did a wonderful job with those beads.


Thank you - I didn't quite follow her scheme. I started out with 6/0 beads & thought that they would be too heavy to continue with & had already decided on using less than she suggested. I switched to 8/0 when I hit the waves. Once I got so far, I thought that if I kept decreasing, the beads wouldn't show up at all so I stuck with every 5th stitch & just staggered the starting point on each row.
I am glad that I used the smaller beads because I think it would have been way too much.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Jane - very pretty, love the colors and the bead choice. 

My baby blanket takes a little 2220 stitches per vertical repeat. I think I have about 14 repeats so far and am less than halfway. And I have not even considered the stitches in the border. Best I do not do the math, lol.

Our last dog was a shelter dog. A really great dog. Best we could tell he was a shepherd / smooth collie mix. With one exception all of our cats have been former strays or came from our vet. Sadly the one exception did not live out her first year as she had a heart defect. We currently have two kitties which are a riot to watch. The furry friends are such a joy and comfort.

happy knitting all,

Melanie


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> My baby blanket takes a little 2220 stitches per vertical repeat. I think I have about 14 repeats so far and am less than halfway. And I have not even considered the stitches in the border. Best I do not do the math, lol.
> 
> happy knitting all,
> 
> Melanie


I was wondering how you are coming along on that blanket!! Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Jane - very pretty, love the colors and the bead choice.


Thank you 


> Best I do not do the math, lol.


Not while you're knitting! It can be somewhat daunting.
Do it afterwards, though, & pat yourself on the back ;-)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my blocked Sirenia. I hope to get some better pictures tomorrow if the weather cooperates.


Looking good!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tamarque said:


> ...
> 
> Julie--hope you have enough time to get to Australia before those people do anything to Fale.
> ...


Unfortunately I don't have any choice now over when I go- can't afford to change my tickets, which I had booked before I heard the latest.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Looking good!


Thank you


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

trish2222 said:


> I'm so glad I had the foresight to not cast off :wink:


Clever you! A good piece of forward planning :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful. Really love it. Great colour and those beads look great too.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Here is my blocked Sirenia. I hope to get some better pictures tomorrow if the weather cooperates.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

I think I have to share a little ethnic insight here. My mom was a full blood Native American. Native women are taught early to keep their emotions in tact. I am my mother's daughter, I am very good at keeping my emotions in tact in a crisis. However, I am still human and it eventually catches up to me. Last night was my annual meltdown. I first tried to upload my project via my Android tablet. That didn't work as it doesn't have word but something called word express. Then I decided to go to the laptop and do it from there. It wouldn't come on and after checking found out that somehow the battery was literally fried ! That was it, I started bawling and only recently gained my composure. I am going to take a small nap and then figure out how to do this on this bloody tablet! Thanks Umoza


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Beautiful. Really love it. Great colour and those beads look great too.


Thank you, Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> ...Last night was my annual meltdown....


It might be a bit like the straw that broke the camel's back. Basically, though I think that you were holding it in when it really counted & picked a moment when it was okay to let loose - even if the choice wasn't a necessarily a conscious one.
Take your time & take it easy!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen that is beautiful!! you did such a great job with it.. 

Trish2222 that was very smart of you! You must have done this a time or two 

Oh my gosh Melanie what pattern is that... 2200???? that is a lot of stitches.. I must of missed a page.. I do that sometimes and miss posts then have to go back and sometimes I never know what everyone is talking about LOL   

Umoza I have meltdowns like that much more often than I like... I too have the Native American blood in me.. and a bit of the Irish too... I have gotten better now that I am older  Your deserve some time to deflate after as hectic as a time you have had... get some chocolate ice cream and indulge


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> It might be a bit like the straw that broke the camel's back. Basically, though I think that you were holding it in when it really counted & picked a moment when it was okay to let loose - even if the choice wasn't a necessarily a conscious one.
> Take your time & take it easy!


What she said. It was good to let go. Be good to yourself.

Jane,
I am working on only the Serenia right now, doing those short rows. I should be done tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--sorry about confusing your work. I often think I need to take notes when reading so I can do a comment at the end.

Umoza--often feel that when I can't let loose of the stress, some little and insignificant problem will suddenly loom and provide the excuse to open the flood gates. Glad you found the key to that gate. Your situation has been so demanding and stressful lately.

Melanie--I wish we could charge people by the stitch like they did with writing in earlier times. Dickens got paid by the word!
I will happily take 1 penny per stitch.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

tamarque said:


> J
> Melanie--I wish we could charge people by the stitch like they did with writing in earlier times. Dickens got paid by the word!
> I will happily take 1 penny per stitch.


 :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Oh my gosh Melanie what pattern is that... 2200???? that is a lot of stitches.. I must of missed a page.. I do that sometimes and miss posts then have to go back and sometimes I never know what everyone is talking about LOL


I am making the Christening Blanket by OGE Knitwear Designs. I think I got it on Ravelry.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> I think I have to share a little ethnic insight here. My mom was a full blood Native American. Native women are taught early to keep their emotions in tact. I am my mother's daughter, I am very good at keeping my emotions in tact in a crisis. However, I am still human and it eventually catches up to me. Last night was my annual meltdown. I first tried to upload my project via my Android tablet. That didn't work as it doesn't have word but something called word express. Then I decided to go to the laptop and do it from there. It wouldn't come on and after checking found out that somehow the battery was literally fried ! That was it, I started bawling and only recently gained my composure. I am going to take a small nap and then figure out how to do this on this bloody tablet! Thanks Umoza


Sometimes a good cry is cathartic. We will see you when you have time. We are a chatty group that is self-entertaining.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...I am working on only the Serenia right now, doing those short rows. I should be done tomorrow or the next day.


Great  Looking forward to seeing how two shawls from the same yarn will work out.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Jane--sorry about confusing your work.


No problem


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Umoza hope you were able to get a good nap, which is always helpful after a good cry! Take some deep breaths and maybe your tablet will cooperate this time. Like Melanie said, don't add us as a worry, we are very self entertaining it seems.
Melanie, I took a glance at that blanket. What a very pretty pattern. It would take me forever to do something like that !


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my blocked Sirenia. I hope to get some better pictures tomorrow if the weather cooperates.


The colorway turned out beautifully!!! I love your beading also!  Enjoy!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I am making the Christening Blanket by OGE Knitwear Designs. I think I got it on Ravelry.


Here is the link for anyone interested - http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-blanket---sure-to-become-an-heirloom-p010

Wow! Melanie, what an incredible gift! An heirloom for sure!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> I think I have to share a little ethnic insight here. My mom was a full blood Native American. Native women are taught early to keep their emotions in tact. I am my mother's daughter, I am very good at keeping my emotions in tact in a crisis. However, I am still human and it eventually catches up to me. Last night was my annual meltdown. I first tried to upload my project via my Android tablet. That didn't work as it doesn't have word but something called word express. Then I decided to go to the laptop and do it from there. It wouldn't come on and after checking found out that somehow the battery was literally fried ! That was it, I started bawling and only recently gained my composure. I am going to take a small nap and then figure out how to do this on this bloody tablet! Thanks Umoza


I hope you have gotten more rest...totally deserved!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Melanie,
That blanket is gorgeous!!! Remember, we want to see pictures.


----------



## wwrightson (May 16, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Melanie,
> That blanket is gorgeous!!! Remember, we want to see pictures.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> ...meltdown.


Something to make you feel a bit better...about 2 Sunday's ago the Xerox 4-in-1 at church refused to switch to regular paper...I had to tell the Bishop of our ward I was unable to print the bulletin for THAT Sunday. About 15 minutes later...I realized that I would have had the printing trouble the day before...so it didn't matter WHAT day I had tried to do the bulletin.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*Umoza* Have a refreshing sleep. You deserve it.

*MtssMelba* That is a lovely pattern but hard work. I can't wait to see a picture.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie-that is a beautiful blanket. What yarn are you using?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> The colorway turned out beautifully!!! I love your beading also!  Enjoy!


Thank you


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Here is the link for anyone interested -...Wow! Melanie, what an incredible gift! An heirloom for sure!


A beautiful design - looking forward to seeing it when you have finished, Melanie.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

*Umoza*, do take care of yourself. I think that most of us do have meltdown moments on occasion. Somehow it is rather a "purging" thing and you can get "yourself" back. We love ya ((hugs))

*Melanie*, that is an awesome blanket. Are you doing yours in white also? The person you are knitting this for must be very special.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

*Melanie* absolutely beautiful blanket - can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Umoza hope you were able to get a good nap, which is always helpful after a good cry! Take some deep breaths and maybe your tablet will cooperate this time. Like Melanie said, don't add us as a worry, we are very self entertaining it seems.
> Melanie, I took a glance at that blanket. What a very pretty pattern. It would take me forever to do something like that !


I love that... yes we are self entertaining  if it didn't get to the point where we would have 200 pages we could let it go for a month   but then that would be a lot of reading.. as it is I need to pop in several times a day to keep up..


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Melanie-that is a beautiful blanket. What yarn are you using?


I am using Paton's Beehive Baby Sport in white. The yarn is quite soft but splits easily. Although the pattern calls for cotton I am using an acrylic as the blanket needs to be as easy to care for as possible and something not prone to staining. It will be for my husband's niece who is pregnant with her first child. This will also be my first attempt at blocking acrylic as I mostly knit in merino wool (not a yarn snob, just like the feel). I'll post pics when it is finished (maybe by next year, lol).

Happy knitting,

Melanie


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

TLL said:


> Here is the link for anyone interested - http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-blanket---sure-to-become-an-heirloom-p010
> 
> Wow! Melanie, what an incredible gift! An heirloom for sure!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie that is a treasure for sure... your such a great person for making that, and going through all that  I missed the post so I am not remembering or sure who this is for but I hope they take great care with it.. and appreciate how much work you have put into it.. I hope your hands hold out.. please do your hand exercises.. finishing off ALB about did mine in! But I had gotten tendonitis in that wrist 20 some years ago.. boy muscles don't forget!!! LOL

Kaixiang some days are just like that!!! drives me crazy when I am trying to do something when I'm tired... Umoza that could very well be all that was wrong with all you electronic disasters too... our minds need to focus to make these darn things work..  like the chart I tried to increase. A simple thing but I couldn't wrap my brain around it!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

FOR ALL IN THE STATES!!! HAPPY MEMORIAL DAY WEEKEND!! I hope you all get 4 days off!  hubby and I do and we are thinking of BBQing up a bunch of meat to put in the freezer, do some more gardening.. the Fuchia we rescued last weekend looks like it grew even more over the week.. poor thing is trying to stand up  hubby say's we will get a stick to put under it... 
I'd like to go camping for a night.. but that may not happen.. We have not taken the puppy camping and so far he isn't so good going up the beach a ways to hunt for sand dollars..  he will get better or he will always be a nervous passenger  boy can he carry on... FOR THOSE LIVING OUT OF THE STATES wouldn't want to forget you!!! Have a happy weekend also!  
I started another washcloth last night... my blue isn't quite the color of the pattern but its close.. 
I plan on making the washcloth that kittychris shared with us.. for the 'guys'  I have some teal and some black that will work great!.. I have no idea why I have so much cotton yarn but it sure is coming in handy now


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Was reading the Berroco newsletter and came across this little pattern. Thought of you, Ronie, with all your star cloths. This might give you a variation.

http://www.berroco.com/patterns/erastus


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Was reading the Berroco newsletter and came across this little pattern. Thought of you, Ronie, with all your star cloths. This might give you a variation.
> 
> http://www.berroco.com/patterns/erastus


Good idea!


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Maybe an example of iPad's auto correct function?!



jscaplen said:


> I don't think that this was a gag - just a dire need for a proof reader.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tamarque,
I printed that one out. Thanks for the link. I love the pattern.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Ronie said:


> FOR ALL IN THE STATES!!! HAPPY MEMORIAL DAY WEEKEND!! I hope you all get 4 days off!  ... FOR THOSE LIVING OUT OF THE STATES wouldn't want to forget you!!! Have a happy weekend also!


It's a holiday here too Ronie. It's our Spring Bank holiday and I'll be away down to the north of England from Saturday to Tuesday. 
A happy weekend to everybody from me, too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> It's a holiday here too Ronie. It's our Spring Bank holiday and I'll be away down to the north of England from Saturday to Tuesday.
> A happy weekend to everybody from me, too!


The following weekend is the Holiday for us- we will have the Monday Queen's Birthday Holiday for the 2nd June. Our last Public Holiday until Late October.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Ronie for the greetings for the holiday. It is going to RAIN all weekend until Monday. I hope you all have a great weekend.

Thank you for the dishcloth pattern, Tamarque. I am always looking for new ones. This one is a bit different.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The following weekend is the Holiday for us- we will have the Monday Queen's Birthday Holiday for the 2nd June.


We celebrate Queen Victoria's birthday in Newfoundland - May 24th - but holidays are always taken on the closest Monday which falls before the date. Therefore, that was last weekend.

Here in France, May is full of holidays: May 1 is their equivalent of Labour Day (ours in September 5), My 8 is Victory in Europe Day & the Ascension* falls on a Thursday depending on when Easter is (the 29th this year). Also, depending on the rotation, there might still be some school spring holidays going on near the beginning of the month.

*The kids take a bridge day on Friday to make it a nice long weekend - especially since they don't have school on Wednesday afternoons.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-261057-1.html

Have you seen this on today's newsletter?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Was reading the Berroco newsletter and came across this little pattern. Thought of you, Ronie, with all your star cloths. This might give you a variation.
> 
> http://www.berroco.com/patterns/erastus


That is really cool... I'll have to give it a try..  thanks for sharing it...

Yes Toni I did see that LOL I can just see that happening too... My cat doesn't bother my yarn but I have some white that is on a cone that she seems to like... its the one I used in Springs Dance.. it was a used skein so I think there was something she liked where it was stored before ..


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> The following weekend is the Holiday for us- we will have the Monday Queen's Birthday Holiday for the 2nd June. Our last Public Holiday until Late October.


Julie, your holiday is on my birthday.  Our next holiday is Independence Day on July 4.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Well, isn't this nice - everyone gets a holiday!!! What ever your day or weekend is called - have a GREAT one!! In our area we are supposed to have decent weather - rather rare for a Memorial Day for us


Yes, Toni, I saw the kitten all wrapped up in yarn. LOL! I can see it happen. Does your DH have all his crops in? Everything is planted around us I think. Some were ahead of the game and will need to replant due to the kiss of frost - A little plant happy - you know, like I can be a little "click" happy" on the computer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Julie, your holiday is on my birthday.  Our next holiday is Independence Day on July 4.


Which of course we don't have!- Our observance of a national day which is not exactly acknowledged, is Waitangi Day- 6th February.
Happy Birthday for Monday the following week! Hope you have some celebration planned!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Interesting to hear about all the variety of holidays in the different countries. It will be sunny and very hot here in Florida this weekend. We are vegetarians and will probably barbecue veggie burgers and corn on the cob. 
Thanks for the cat funny. Always good to to enjoy a laugh. 
Like the dishcloth pattern as well. Thanks for the link Tamarque. Another pattern bookmarked! It does fit in very well with your theme Ronie.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

sisu said:


> I It will be sunny and very hot here in Florida this weekend.


Just remember the mantra: we don't shovel snow

For those of you who think Florida does not have any seasons, we have two: hot and not as hot


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Which of course we don't have!- Our observance of a national day which is not exactly acknowledged, is Waitangi Day- 6th February.
> Happy Birthday for Monday the following week! Hope you have some celebration planned!


No special plans. Sometimes my neighbor takes me out to eat. I cannot have cake and ice cream or most of the fun, tasty stuff. You had my mouth watering when you made bread. Mom made bread and I used to but had to give it up.  One of my fondest childhood memories was coming home from school to a snack of fresh, warm bread with home churned butter.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> No special plans. Sometimes my neighbor takes me out to eat. I cannot have cake and ice cream or most of the fun, tasty stuff. You had my mouth watering when you made bread. Mom made bread and I used to but had to give it up.  One of my fondest childhood memories was coming home from school to a snack of fresh, warm bread with home churned butter.


Allergies? 
Maybe someone will surprise you on the day?!
Seldom had the butter home-made- but have been bread baking since I was 18- can't imagine life without it- although now I do use my Kenwood for the kneading. I love the freedom it gives you to make specialty breads!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Allergies?
> Maybe someone will surprise you on the day?!
> Seldom had the butter home-made- but have been bread baking since I was 18- can't imagine life without it- although now I do use my Kenwood for the kneading. I love the freedom it gives you to make specialty breads!


Diabetic and allergies. Diabetes is gradually getting worse and getting the medication and supplies needed are more difficult to get under the "new" health program for senior citizens.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Maybe the fur children will do something. They treated me to a hair cut for Mother's Day. :thumbup: I saw Abner burying something the other day like he was hiding it from me. Or was he hiding it from Daisy Mae?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Diabetic and allergies. Diabetes is gradually getting worse and getting the medication and supplies needed are more difficult to get under the "new" health program for senior citizens.


I am sorry to hear that- there are real advantages to our British style health system- I have not had to pay for the doctor now for nearly 3 years- just because of my age, and the policy of the Clinic I attend.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Maybe the fur children will do something. They treated me to a hair cut for Mother's Day. :thumbup: I saw Abner burying something the other day like he was hiding it from me. Or was he hiding it from Daisy Mae?


 :thumbup: I am sure in their hearts they are doing something special!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Glad people liked the lacey star pattern. Thought you would.

Sorry for your health issues Tricia. The UK is moving to privatize the NIH and make it more like the US. Beware the dangers of a privatized service for profit. 

Homemade bread is really special so very sorry you can no longer indulge. I probably should not tell you about the Russian/Polish pastry and bread I just got at the farmer's market (heehee).

Because of the rain today, the farmer's market was indoors and it smelled of such good stuff--herb and flower plants and garden greens. It is finally happening again this year.
One man has a small greenhouse but he grows such an array of herbs and vegetable plants. He has some tomato plants over 2ft tall and flowering already. And the zinnias are in bloom from those with greenhouses.

Almost forgot this was a holiday weekend until I saw the tents up in town and realized it was the big Arts & Crafts Fair. That means about 40,000 people coming into town if the weather is good. In the past there were never any knitting/crochet booths so expect the same this year. I used to go for the wood crafts and pottery but will pass on it this year. Prefer to stay home and work in the garden or clean my house if it rains.

Hope weather is good and people have a great weekend. Happy holidays to everyone around the world.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> eehee).
> 
> Because of the rain today, the farmer's market was indoors and it smelled of such good stuff--herb and flower plants and garden greens. It is finally happening again this year.
> One man has a small greenhouse but he grows such an array of herbs and vegetable plants. He has some tomato plants over 2ft tall and flowering already.


I have tomatoes some are about the size of golf balls. Bell peppers in bloom but had to replant peas. Kale didn't come up good. May try to replant for a fall crop. It is supposed to taste better after the first frost.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> You are quite right, KittyChris. Here in the UK we have been stopped by law from buy from pet shops for many years. Even with much research and buying from "reputable" breeders inbred dogs are still out there as they have been bred for show characteristics to win prizes. We have usually had three or four dogs and I have had many pups that siblings have been drowned because they were unwanted. I have also had strays.
> Trixie, the spaniel has no papers so she is not pedigree but I was told that her parents were lovely dogs and went for her. No regrets on that score.


Norma, glad to hear that the UK has banned pet store sales. That helps as the breeders will have less opportunities to make money and will hopefully but a stop to that. People should breed animals because they love them, not to make money. Years ago I had 2 dogs that were purchased from private people who loved their animals and took very good care of them.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ronnie, I am so glad that you save shelter dogs. And I am sure that your little Corgi was so grateful for all the love you gave him. It brings tears to my eyes. I can't tell you the stories I have read in the past year or 2 that just make me cry - good stories and the bad ones that really make me cry. Humans can be so demented. Yet God loves us all equally.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my blocked Sirenia. I hope to get some better pictures tomorrow if the weather cooperates.


Love it!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Umoza, you are a strong woman. Who has been through a lot recently. Big, big [[[[{{{((((HUGS))))}}}}]]]] go out to you.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Maybe the fur children will do something. They treated me to a hair cut for Mother's Day. :thumbup:  I saw Abner burying something the other day like he was hiding it from me. Or was he hiding it from Daisy Mae?


 :-D :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Bev, I seem to remember that you are going back to work on LF. That's good. I have done maybe 1 and a half pattern repeat rows only over the past few weeks as I have been busy working on a Gansey for my GS. It is lots of fun! And learning history. I even found a new Estonian cast on technique that is demonstrated in a video by Nancy Bush. I had googled a Gansey term that I didn't understand and it led me to a blog/website that has a free sock pattern that is done in Gansey style stitches and uses this cast on method.
http://katherinemisegades.wordpress.com/sock-workshop/sock-workshop--lesson-1-a-cast-on/


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this site. It does have some interesting info there.

Sue


KittyChris said:


> Bev, I seem to remember that you are going back to work on LF. That's good. I have done maybe 1 and a half pattern repeat rows only over the past few weeks as I have been busy working on a Gansey for my GS. It is lots of fun! And learning history. I even found a new Estonian cast on technique that is demonstrated in a video by Nancy Bush. I had googled a Gansey term that I didn't understand and it led me to a blog/website that has a free sock pattern that is done in Gansey style stitches and uses this cast on method.
> http://katherinemisegades.wordpress.com/sock-workshop/sock-workshop--lesson-1-a-cast-on/


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Love it!


Thank you


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Bev, I seem to remember that you are going back to work on LF. That's good. I have done maybe 1 and a half pattern repeat rows only over the past few weeks as I have been busy working on a Gansey for my GS. It is lots of fun! And learning history. I even found a new Estonian cast on technique that is demonstrated in a video by Nancy Bush. I had googled a Gansey term that I didn't understand and it led me to a blog/website that has a free sock pattern that is done in Gansey style stitches and uses this cast on method.
> http://katherinemisegades.wordpress.com/sock-workshop/sock-workshop--lesson-1-a-cast-on/


Thanks so much for the link...I've been trying to find it for a while now. Was told about it and given the url but, alas, it went the way of most of my scraps of paper with "important" info on them....I lost it


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tmlester said:


> Thanks so much for the link...I've been trying to find it for a while now. Was told about it and given the url but, alas, it went the way of most of my scraps of paper with "important" info on them....I lost it


 :thumbup:  Your quote does definitely ring true.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Happy Weekend!

We have our corn and garden in as of today, Jan. Tomorrow looks like a haul manure and dig the bean fields to plant Monday or Tuesday...we are getting closer!!! Others in our area are getting much closer to finishing up also.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Bev, you got me motivated to pick up my Fanfare shawl, the one with the Majesty edging. I had tried to work on it when my DH was in hospital in April and kept on having so many problems with it, that I just put it away. I decided, when you mentioned LF that I should try and work on this again. I thought I was never going to get past that edging, although I had had no problems with it when I knit LF. Anyway I just have four rows left to do and then ready to start on the body. The body pattern is a fairly easy pattern and I can even do it in the car. We are babysitting tomorrow evening and I would like to work on that on the way up. So thanks again.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Sue, Sue, Sue!!!! You are such an enabler.  Mine is downloaded and printed. I love anything knitted on the bias. But I make this promise to you all and I expect you to hold me to it. I will not make another shawl without finishing my Lavender Fields. I showed my start to my DD this weekend and was delighted again with the feel of my yarn. I am itching to get back to it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris--That Estonian cast on is very nice. About 2 yrs ago I spent a lot of time researching cast ons and learning to do them but it was too much for my feeble brain to hold onto. I forgot about this one so thanx for reminding me of it.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Surprisingly my mom needs the carbohydrates with her insulin...I'm just doing my best not to aggrevate her or let her hurt herself (doorjambs, etc) because pain or mood can elevate her blood sugar readings...even if she hasn't had the extra food/sweet liquid.

Happily no two people do the same thing...although I'm going to have to get these compression leggings off before the right leg ankle gets cut off!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Surprisingly my mom needs the carbohydrates with her insulin...I'm just doing my best not to aggrevate her or let her hurt herself (doorjambs, etc) because pain or mood can elevate her blood sugar readings...even if she hasn't had the extra food/sweet liquid.
> 
> Happily no two people do the same thing...although I'm going to have to get these compression leggings off before the right leg ankle gets cut off!


Maybe there is a difference in how the different insulins work. Part of my problem is my body is producing less insulin so I need to take more. There was a change in medication and it may not be working as well.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> Norma, glad to hear that the UK has banned pet store sales. That helps as the breeders will have less opportunities to make money and will hopefully but a stop to that. People should breed animals because they love them, not to make money. Years ago I had 2 dogs that were purchased from private people who loved their animals and took very good care of them.


I quite agree with you. We are obviously of like minds :thumbup: Some of my dogs were bought before they realised there was a problem. The last one the breeder tried to ensure there wasn't a heart problem. I think that is why she lived to 12(a good age for her breed).
Thank you for the link to the cast on. I haven't seen that one before.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

triciad19 said:


> Diabetic and allergies. Diabetes is gradually getting worse and getting the medication and supplies needed are more difficult to get under the "new" health program for senior citizens.


I am sorry about the health issues. I am sure the fur babies will give you all their love, if nothing else!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ... my Fanfare shawl...


I looked for this on Ravelry. Two under the name of Fanfare one is quite basic the other is called a wrap. Is that the one?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

No, actually. It is one that I came up with myself, by using the edging DFL used in Lavender Fields and then finding a stitch pattern I thought went well with it, which also had the "fan" type of pattern. It' s funny as I just started calling it Fanfare,although I didn't know whether to make that Fanfaere or Fanfaerie, just to be a little different! Now I shall probably go for Fanfaere. One of these days I will finish it. Another problem I had with it was I had sat on the needle and broken the tip and had to order another, but then I thought I had the same size and started to knit with it so I didn't have to wait. Somehow later I found that one was one size off and I am going to have to see if it is really noticeable. I have finished the first half. I guess it was a little like second sock syndrome as it got put down especially after all the hassle with the edging when DH was in hospital. ANyway I did finish the edging last night, so should be able to work on it in the car now. Now I have picked it up again, I would like to finish it.

Sue



jscaplen said:


> I looked for this on Ravelry. Two under the name of Fanfare one is quite basic the other is called a wrap. Is that the one?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Very pretty, Sue. Well done! I will look forward to seeing the finished design What is the stitch called you have put with DFL's edging? :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ... It is one that I came up with myself...


Clever you  Looking forward to seeing it finished.
I like Fanfaere, too.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I remember that one.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It's called Fantail and I found it at this site:
http://freeknitstitches.com/knitlaceeyelets.php

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Very pretty, Sue. Well done! I will look forward to seeing the finished design What is the stitch called you have put with DFL's edging? :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

You got me motivated to get back to it when you said you were going to work on your LF. So, thank you. Hopefully this time I will stay with it until it is done.

Sue



eshlemania said:


> I remember that one.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> It's called Fantail and I found it at this site:
> http://freeknitstitches.com/knitlaceeyelets.php
> 
> Sue


Thank you. It is very pretty. I have bookmarked the site as it looks very interesting


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue,
You are welcome. 

Jane and Sue,
On your Serenia, did you do the bind off she recommended? I have used that before and it tends to fight the inside curve. Did you find it that way or was the stretch needed for the blocking?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I have been told that when using insulin, more will be needed over time. The problem, as I understand it, is that the insulin does not have any corrective effect on the pancreas which continues to degrade with the insulin. I am dealing with this prognosis with my cat and fighting it. I have just put the funds together for a vet homeopath to help me figure out a remedy. Believe it or not, diet is the biggest piece of the puzzle for healing and most Type II diabetes can be corrected or significantly ameliorated with diet. Stress is a big component also and that is what happened to my cat. Sad story here.

I remember the fantail stitch and had swatched it for future reference. The scarf Sue looks great and can't wait to see it finished/blocked.

And for those who need any more reasons for this yarn fetish:

http://blog.lionbrand.com/2014/05/20/10-most-important-health-benefits-of-yarncrafting/

And one more thing from Lionbrand this a.m.--a bead counter for rows. This looks like something I actually might use:

http://www.lionbrand.com/6030/PictPage/1922247139.html


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> It's called Fantail and I found it at this site...


Thank you for that link. Some lovely motifs there.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...On your Serenia, did you do the bind off she recommended? I have used that before and it tends to fight the inside curve. Did you find it that way or was the stretch needed for the blocking?


Apparently, the bind off needs to be firm in order to hold the shape. I think that she might have mentioned it with Sirenia but she definitely did with Fialka (Spring Fling).
Are you saying that you find it stretchy? I didn't.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> :thumbup:  Your quote does definitely ring true.





> So much yarn...so little time!!!
> 
> yes it does doesn't it!!! its just how I feel when I see the time ticking away and I have so much I want to do and then the day is over.. and it has to wait until tomorrow  I think its why I am such a early riser and late to bed  who needs sleep right??? LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I wasn't sure, but I went back and checked and I did the bind off that she recommended and it seemed fine.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Sue,
> You are welcome.
> 
> Jane and Sue,
> On your Serenia, did you do the bind off she recommended? I have used that before and it tends to fight the inside curve. Did you find it that way or was the stretch needed for the blocking?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for your input, Jane and Sue. I am in process of binding off. I ran out of yarn before I had all my short rows done, tinked back three rows and put on the finishing rows, during which my needle came off the cable-my fault, it had been telling me it needed to be tightened, but I ignored it. Was able to pick up the stitches quite nicely. Should be finished and on the blocking board sometime today.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Was able to pick up the stitches quite nicely.


Easier to pick up there than in the wavy part. 


> Should be finished and on the blocking board sometime today.


Looking forward to seeing it.
I am really tempted to start another in a blue variegated yarn but I don't have beads for it here.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--great to see someone who has had success in reversing diabetes. I hesitate saying things like this because people are put so much faith in the medical industry. I will say that besides cutting out all the processed foods, HFCS, other sugars and white carbs, increasing the amount and quality of vegetables and protein are critical, too, in reversing diabetes. I also suspect that other nutritional concerns like Vit D and Magnesium and live enzymes in the diet are equally critical. Stress is the other area of concern so add in exercise and sound sleep as well as finding ways to eliminate stressors. Congrats to you on being successful.

I finally completed the body of the baby blanket. What a knitting marathon it was. So just looked at the border in the pattern and it actually has some lace detail in it. Hit the LYS yesterday and found some Cascade sport yarn in Lavender for the border which I hope will lighten the effect of the deeper mauve/purple/plum/grey of the body. Almost 9 lf of border to knit and attach. Need to stop thinking of the work involved.

Does anyone remember a video or article on attaching segments of knitting to the body while knitting. There was a link and thought it was on KP but cannot find it. It described how to connect a block of knitting to another block and had an unusual way of doing it. I think it got you connected with an SSK but then pulled up a loop on the next row up for the return row and would love to review the process.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> No, actually. It is one that I came up with myself, by using the edging DFL used in Lavender Fields and then finding a stitch pattern I thought went well with it, which also had the "fan" type of pattern. It' s funny as I just started calling it Fanfare,although I didn't know whether to make that Fanfaere or Fanfaerie, just to be a little different! Now I shall probably go for Fanfaere. One of these days I will finish it. Another problem I had with it was I had sat on the needle and broken the tip and had to order another, but then I thought I had the same size and started to knit with it so I didn't have to wait. Somehow later I found that one was one size off and I am going to have to see if it is really noticeable. I have finished the first half. I guess it was a little like second sock syndrome as it got put down especially after all the hassle with the edging when DH was in hospital. ANyway I did finish the edging last night, so should be able to work on it in the car now. Now I have picked it up again, I would like to finish it.
> 
> Sue


Those 2 patterns really do go together very nicely. Glad you got the inspiration to get back to it. I'm sure you'll have it done in no tIme at all now!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

TLL said:


> Happy Weekend!
> 
> We have our corn and garden in as of today, Jan. Tomorrow looks like a haul manure and dig the bean fields to plant Monday or Tuesday...we are getting closer!!! Others in our area are getting much closer to finishing up also.


Happy weekend to you too Toni. That sounds like a big job ahead, but it will feel so good when it is all planted! How big a garden do you have? Or is it a farm?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry about you running out of yarn, but at least you were able to go back and salvage it. Then to have your needle come off the cable can be a real pain. My cable keeps on coming loose on the shawl I am knitting, even though I keep tightening it up. Fortunately I can tell because of a stitch getting caught in the loose part, but it is a nuisance. It is funny how sometimes you never have a problem and yet at other times, despite tightening up the cable it still keeps on coming loose. Anyway glad that you were able to pick up your stitches.

I'm also looking forward to seeing your finished shawl.

I wouldn't mind knitting another Sirenia myself and maybe adding beads to it, but I think I would probably like to play with that Random Monet shawlette first. My only complaint about that is that it is in Sportsweight and I can't seem to find many variable sportsweight yarns. I am wondering if it would make a whole lot of difference doing it in fingering instead. I'm not sure there is a whole lot of difference between the fingering and sportsweights.

Sue



eshlemania said:


> Thanks for your input, Jane and Sue. I am in process of binding off. I ran out of yarn before I had all my short rows done, tinked back three rows and put on the finishing rows, during which my needle came off the cable-my fault, it had been telling me it needed to be tightened, but I ignored it. Was able to pick up the stitches quite nicely. Should be finished and on the blocking board sometime today.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks for your input, Jane and Sue. I am in process of binding off. I ran out of yarn before I had all my short rows done, tinked back three rows and put on the finishing rows, during which my needle came off the cable-my fault, it had been telling me it needed to be tightened, but I ignored it. Was able to pick up the stitches quite nicely. Should be finished and on the blocking board sometime today.


Wow that was fast! Seems like you just started! Glad you were able to rescue it. Can't wait to see how yours turns out :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...I would probably like to play with that Random Monet shawlette first. ...I can't seem to find many variable sportsweight yarns.


Oh - I haven't looked closely at it yet. Perhaps there are options for making it larger so you could add to it if you used fingering weight.

EDIT: I just took a quick gander & it does say that there are directions for making it larger.
If you plan on starting it, let me know - perhaps we can form a mini-KAL. I can't do anything until I get back home, though. I have a yarn that is 393 yards / 100 grams in both blues & purples. I like the yarn in the model, though.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I like that yarn in the model too. I do have a Knitpicks sportsweight in Thirst Heather, which might work, although I have quite a bit of that, but enlarging the shawl might work too. I also have an alpaca sportsweight but it is solid colour but that might work if I got some beads in a complementary colour.

A mini-KAL might be nice. I'm not in any rush to do it, as I have several things on the go. There might be others here who might be interested too, especially if they get the pattern whilst it is free.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> If you plan on starting it, let me know - perhaps we can form a mini-KAL. I can't do anything until I get back home, though. I have a yarn that is 393 yards / 100 grams in both blues & purples. I like the yarn in the model, though.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> Happy weekend to you too Toni. That sounds like a big job ahead, but it will feel so good when it is all planted! How big a garden do you have? Or is it a farm?


Hi sisu, Thank you! My husband farms - so that is a big job.  My garden is on the small side. It is the first time in many years that I have attempted this, but I'm excited to be able to enjoy the fresh produce come later in the season.  Hopefully, it goes well.

Sue, your Fanfaere is wonderful! I, too, look forward to seeing it when you are done. :thumbup:

Ronie, that is very interesting about your diabetes. I am so glad you are able to have it under control.  I had heard that it could be reversed, but didn't know anyone who had been able to do it. Way to go!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...A mini-KAL might be nice... There might be others here who might be interested too...


This is why I mentioned it here.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie, I have read books on reversing diabetes but not had any luck. Is yous hereditary? I have heard even that can be reversed. It seems our diet in the US is a contributing factor. Maybe the processing. All the good part of food is processed out and now the ground is depleated of nutrients we need. I do try to live off my garden in the summer.

There is no sugar, artificial sweeteners or salt in my house.  

Well done. You are the only person I know who has been successful.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

britgirl said:


> I like that yarn in the model too. I do have a Knitpicks sportsweight in Thirst Heather, which might work, although I have quite a bit of that, but enlarging the shawl might work too. I also have an alpaca sportsweight but it is solid colour but that might work if I got some beads in a complementary colour.
> 
> A mini-KAL might be nice. I'm not in any rush to do it, as I have several things on the go. There might be others here who might be interested too, especially if they get the pattern whilst it is free.
> 
> Sue


Maybe it can be part of Lace Party. Even if it needs to run a couple of weeks. Just a thought.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

oh Bev you sure had a time of it for awhile didn't you!! I'm glad you were able to salvage the whole thing and I look forward to seeing it 
What pattern are you two talking about.. I have some beautiful peach.. I think I have almost 400yds in a light fingering.. I have been saving it for something special.. I might be interested... 

Thank you all I actually never thought is was unusual to reverse the diabetes... I was determined to not allow it to be a part of my life.. I brought it on myself with poor diet and no exercise... and I had a doctor that believed I could over come it! he gave me the most unusual diet and I thought he was crazy... actually I still do and have dropped him but he did give me the courage to fight for it and beat it! so he did good  .. My current dr. tracks my B/S and had done so for 4 years now.. all is still good I just don't trust how I feel to tell me if I'm getting out of control.. so I ask her to test it for me along with all the other numbers..


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Maybe it can be part of Lace Party. Even if it needs to run a couple of weeks. Just a thought.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...What pattern are you two talking about.. ...


I am not sure which "two" you are referring to.
Sue, Bev & I have all knit the Sirenia
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sirenia
Then Sue shared this patten, the Random Monet Shawlette 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/random-monet-shawlette
which Sue & I are both tempted to knit.


----------



## shirley m (Apr 25, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> This is why I mentioned it here.


Sue and Jane, I would like to make this shawl with you, I have not made a shawl for two years, but I have been plannng to make another one for my daughter for her trip to New York and Ohio in Nov/Dec. I have wondered about using a good acrylic for easycare during their travels.Shirley.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ronie said:


> .....and I had a doctor that believed I could over come it! he gave me the most unusual diet and I thought he was crazy... actually I still do and have dropped him...


Thank you Ronie for my belly laugh for the day!

I like that Monet shawl and have downloaded that pattern.

Today I decided to take a trip to a yarn store that is about 30 mile away. I am in love! Why did I never go there earlier? They have sooooo much yarn - sooooo many brands. And sooooo many already knit items hanging everywhere so you can see what a finished product is like. The only draw back is no beads, but I haven't gotten that far yet. So I signed up for a class on Fair Isle knitting in 2 weeks. I can't wait to go back - it's like a little slice of heaven.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, Chirs!!

How wonderful! So glad you found a wonderful yarn store. Fair Isle. Have fun. Some day I may do that.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

One thing I've been doing the past 2 weeks...anyone have an idea how to scan the ruffles too? <G> Just in case the title of the photo didn't come through...it's Sea Froth Doily.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> This is why I mentioned it here.


I would be interested in joining in. I downloaded the pattern when it was first mentioned

:thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*Ronie* You wre so funny about your Dr but I am glad you are managing your diabetes so well. It must take a great deal of effort
*KittyChris* I am so glad you enjoyed your trip. Do post pictures of your Fair Isle when you take your workshop
*Kaixixang* What a pretty doily. Was it difficult? :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

shirley m said:


> ...I would like to make this shawl with you...


Be sure to download it now because it is only free for a limited time.


> I have wondered about using a good acrylic for easy care during their travels.Shirley.


Why are you wondering? There is no reason that you couldn't do it in acrylic & steam block it, as you say, for easy care.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> One thing I've been doing the past 2 weeks...anyone have an idea how to scan the ruffles too? <G> Just in case the title of the photo didn't come through...it's Sea Froth Doily.


Kaixixang,
This is tatting, right? It's beautiful. Thanks for sharing.

Ronie,
So glad you have your diabetes reversed. That is wonderful. DH has diabetes, so I know a little of what is involved. You are wise not to use artifical sweetners.

Sue and Jane,
I can't do the bias shawl right now. I promised to get my LF done next. You two are tempters, that's what you are.  But I shall perservere!!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> One thing I've been doing the past 2 weeks...anyone have an idea how to scan the ruffles too? <G> Just in case the title of the photo didn't come through...it's Sea Froth Doily.


Very pretty and dainty doily. Some of the ruffles can be seen from your scan. They look great.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

I have downloaded the random Monet shawl too. When were you thinking to begin a kal if we did it? I would HAVE to order yarn 

Chris, how lucky you are to find a lys close by. It is always fun to learn a new skill with other people right there to show you. You will have to share the tricks to fair isle that you learn!! Do you know what you will be making?


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

sisu said:


> I have downloaded the random Monet shawl too. When were you thinking to begin a kal if we did it? I would HAVE to order yarn
> 
> Chris, how lucky you are to find a lys close by. It is always fun to learn a new skill with other people right there to show you. You will have to share the tricks to fair isle that you learn!! Do you know what you will be making?


It would be fun to have our own little knit along. Hopefully it's not too soon or I won't ever get my Gansey and LF done. Not too mention that I would like to knit a few headbands as I have been letting my hair grow.

And yes, I am so glad to have a place to learn with others rather than teaching myself. There are 2 closer places that have classes, but they are generic. This store has 3 rooms for classes - they are small though. There had to be 20 to 30 people in the class rooms on Saturday morning. In my class we will be making a hat in 2 colors. And I have homework to start the brim. So I need to swatch the yarn I have to decide what size needle I need and then go back out and buy a 16" circular (I already have a full set of 7" DPNs so that is no problem. We have the option to choose ribbing or a roll brim. To get a rolled brim you need to knit 3" to 4" in stockinette, not sure which I will go with. I've never done a rolled brim, so I just might give it a try.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> One thing I've been doing the past 2 weeks...anyone have an idea how to scan the ruffles too? <G> Just in case the title of the photo didn't come through...it's Sea Froth Doily.


That is excellent work Kaixixang.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...I can't do the bias shawl right now. I promised to get my LF done next. You two are tempters...


Actually neither of us is quite ready to get it at now, either; we were thinking in a few weeks' time.
How about we make a tentative "date" to start the week that I host? That is the last of June leading into the first week of July. That'd give us time to get the pattern, yarn & beads (if needed) & clear the board somewhat for adding a new project.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ... the random Monet shawl ... When were you thinking to begin a kal if we did it?


I addressed this in my previous message. What do you think?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> It would be fun to have our own little knit along. Hopefully it's not too soon ...


Do you think that the time frame that I suggested might work for you?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ok well if Monet is the actual shawl that Sue and Bev were talking about then I'll download it.. I don't see why we can't form some sort of a KAL for maybe July?? or end of June?? We can all start it together and see how it progresses as each knitter finishes each step, or section.. I think it would be fun... and something the Lace Party has been missing ever since DFL left... I think I am the only one who knitted Denali Ice.  too bad too because it is such a beautiful piece.. 

kaixixang That is really nice.. I have often thought about doing one of those.. I am sure I will some day .. I have a blue and white one my MIL made..


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I addressed this in my previous message. What do you think?


I will be traveling the last week in June, but if I have everything ready to go,I think the 1st week in July should work out fine!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...I think I am the only one who knitted Denali Ice.  too bad too because it is such a beautiful piece..


I just checked it out. It is lovely & delicate looking.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I think I am the only one who knitted Denali Ice.  too bad too because it is such a beautiful piece..


That is still on my list to do. In fact I do have the yarn for that, but I also wanted to finish the LF first.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

The Monet is an interesting shawl and it might be fun to do our own KAL with it. Will have to see what yarn I have and what time is like.

Ronie--it is not unusual to be able to reverse Type II Diabetes. What is unusual is that you stuck with the dietary and life style changes required. Thank you for your honesty about living a health poor life which caused it. So many people just want magic pills for immediate control but won't look to the source of the problem and make the necessary lifestyle changes.

Kaixixang--your doily is so nice. Why not photo the edging and then either scan in the photo or send it as an attachment?

Picked up some Merino DK yarn by Cascade for my blanket border. It is so soft but splits easily. Have others have this experience with it? I usually like Cascade yarns.

Oh, and look what just popped up on Ravelry--not sure if I have the patience or fortitude to do this, but it is beautiful

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bosphorus


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> ...it's Sea Froth Doily.


Nice work


----------



## shirley m (Apr 25, 2011)

Jane, I have not used anything but sock wool for my shawls. I started with Stevieland's Ashton, did a summerflies and some basic semi circular ones fora disabled people bus group. I live in a sub tropical city and you don't see shawls around. My daughter wants another one, so am happy to oblige. Shirley.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I addressed this in my previous message. What do you think?


I jumped the gun here :lol: I ordered some Malabrigo Arroyo in grey as the shop only had 2 left. Sports weight is tricky to come by in the UK. I probablywill use some beads but they will arrive very quickly. I will join in with everyone's plans. Great idea this one
:thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bosphorus is stunning but looks hard going, Tamarque


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

shirley m said:


> ...I live in a sub tropical city and you don't see shawls around.


When I first started knitting shawls, I went only for more sizable ones. Now I am liking the shawlette size more & more. I think that it would be more versatile - being more scarf-like thus serve as an accent piece & not take up a lot of space if worn under a coat.
You won't see many shawls being sported in my Newfoundland either.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I jumped the gun here :lol:


Chomping at the bit, huh?



> I will join in with everyone's plans. Great idea this one
> :thumbup:


Looks like there'll be a few of us. Should be fun.
I might have to order beads when I get home - depends on what yarn I choose. Hopefully they won't be too long arriving. I ordered from ArtBeads once & it took a month.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Bosphorus is stunning but looks hard going, Tamarque


I must have missed the reference to this. I just looked it up. It does look lovely - tricky maybe making those colour changes & keeping good tension maybe? Or are the panels knit separately & sewn together?
You would have to be a good judge of compatible colours, I would think. I am not always sure myself about what will work together.
2100 - 2200 yards! Wow!


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Tamarque wrote:
"Oh, and look what just popped up on Ravelry--not sure if I have the patience or fortitude to do this, but it is beautiful" http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bosphorus

That is gorgeous!! Too much for me, but I'd love to see someone else make one!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ah, the end of June would give me time to really get on in my LF. Hopefully done!

Ronie,
I have Denali Ice printed out and definitely want to do it some day. It looks gorgeous and I am looking forward to the star stitch.

Tamarque,
You would keep posting gorgeous shawl patterns.  Love the strong colors in this one, but will probably not do it. Too many others on my list.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I addressed this in my previous message. What do you think?


Go for it!!! :thumbup:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Do you think that the time frame that I suggested might work for you?


Sounds good to me.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That date sounds pretty good, as I have a few wips to get out of the way and I have to decide on yarn and beads. I think I definitely would like to do some beads with this one.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Actually neither of us is quite ready to get it at now, either; we were thinking in a few weeks' time.
> How about we make a tentative "date" to start the week that I host? That is the last of June leading into the first week of July. That'd give us time to get the pattern, yarn & beads (if needed) & clear the board somewhat for adding a new project.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ... I have to decide on yarn and beads...


Me, too. I had been leaning toward the blue variegated Magic Light from Ice yarns but I just thought about some yarn that I had here from last year - 40% cotton, 30% wool, 5% mohair, 25% acrylic blend. (Yes, I now have 2 stashes.)
This has a cream main fibre around which is wound another that changes in colour - cream, light green & copper. I am thinking that it would look quite nice in the Monet. 
I will do up a swatch this evening to see what it looks like. Since I'll have to order beads, I have to decide in plenty of time.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Yep. that Bosphorous is a stunner but it is tricky. Even the notes for the pattern tell you that. That is why I said I am not sure I have the fortitude to do it, but thought others would love to see it. Great eye candy and something to work towards. I don't think the stitch pattern is that difficult for lace knitters, but the color work is complicated. Notes say some rows have 6 colors so that is a bit mind bending.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Yep. that Bosphorous is a stunner but it is tricky. Even the notes for the pattern tell you that. That is why I said I am not sure I have the fortitude to do it, but thought others would love to see it. Great eye candy and something to work towards. I don't think the stitch pattern is that difficult for lace knitters, but the color work is complicated. Notes say some rows have 6 colors so that is a bit mind bending.


It would go with many outfits, though, with all those colours.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Ok well if Monet is the actual shawl that Sue and Bev were talking about then I'll download it.. I don't see why we can't form some sort of a KAL for maybe July?? or end of June?? We can all start it together and see how it progresses as each knitter finishes each step, or section.. I think it would be fun... and something the Lace Party has been missing ever since DFL left... I think I am the only one who knitted Denali Ice.  too bad too because it is such a beautiful piece.. .


Ronie, I have not yet, but have a lot going on. 4 prayer shawls in 5 weeks, need to finish SD, made Northern Lights, working on Begonia swirl,searching for or trying to design a bookmark to give/present to people who have received a prayer shawl but still need encouragement/reminder of our care plus bookmarks will be easier to send to those far away, just to name a few. Then there is the normal life stuff, seems to be a flurry of activity at present.

I need to check, if the weight will work I have seen some yarn called Monet. :-o Wonder how it would look?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Here's my Serenia on the blocking board. If you notice it's a little asemetrical-one side being longer than the other. I wish I could tell you I meant to do that, but when I discovered it, it was way to late to frog it. Besides, I don't think it detracts from the shawl. I am well pleased and plan on wearing it lots.  Also, I did not block it as large as the designer did. My blocking board is not that large and it just didn't seem to want to be that large.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ... made Northern Lights, working on Begonia swirl...


Both are in my queue but I especially love the Begonia Swirl.


> I need to check, if the weight will work I have seen some yarn called Monet. :-o Wonder how it would look?


I was thinking about that yarn as well.  I was going to do an afghan that had it in it.
I am thinking that this pattern might work with pretty well any weight since you can mix & match the different elements as you wish, it seems.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Here's my Serenia ...it's a little asemetrical...


Tht won't detract at al from it when itis being worn.
It looks great!
Now *I* want to buy that yarn. Actually, I am thinking that it would make a nice Random Monet.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Me, too. I had been leaning toward the blue variegated Magic Light from Ice yarns but I just thought about some yarn that I had here from last year - 40% cotton, 30% wool, 5% mohair, 25% acrylic blend. (Yes, I now have 2 stashes.)
> This has a cream main fibre around which is wound another that changes in colour - cream, light green & copper. I am thinking that it would look quite nice in the Monet.
> I will do up a swatch this evening to see what it looks like. Since I'll have to order beads, I have to decide in plenty of time.


I love the colors in the yarn you described. I will have to look at the pattern again and see what is available. Show us a picture of your swatch, please?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Bev, I love it. It's funny how the same yarn comes out differently. I think the colour in your short rows may be what was in my ways, sort of reverse, if you know what I mean. I was definitely pleased with mine and have been wearing it a lot. It's perfect for this time of year. I wish I could find something similar for the Monet, but I'm still looking and haven't really seen anything that has caught my attention, but will keep looking.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Here's my Serenia on the blocking board. If you notice it's a little asemetrical-one side being longer than the other. I wish I could tell you I meant to do that, but when I discovered it, it was way to late to frog it. Besides, I don't think it detracts from the shawl. I am well pleased and plan on wearing it lots.  Also, I did not block it as large as the designer did. My blocking board is not that large and it just didn't seem to want to be that large.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev. that is *wonderful*. I do love the colour and I wouldn't have noticed your design adjustment.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Here's my Serenia on the blocking board. If you notice it's a little asemetrical-one side being longer than the other. I wish I could tell you I meant to do that, but when I discovered it, it was way to late to frog it. Besides, I don't think it detracts from the shawl.


It is beautiful. And shawls get wrapped around so no one will even notice. I seem to knit looser on one side than the other and the same thing happens to me. That's partly why I don't like triangle shawls.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Bev... That's fantastic! I love it!! What yarn did you use? Is it sock yarn? The colors are so pretty! It looks like a great project to do in the summer... Hmmmm...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

vermontmary said:


> Bev... That's fantastic! I love it!! What yarn did you use? Is it sock yarn? The colors are so pretty! It looks like a great project to do in the summer... Hmmmm...


Mary,
I used the same yarn that Sue used for hers. Norville Serenity Sock yarn in the colorway Surf. It's really interesting how the colors knit up differently with each shawl. I loved the colorway when I saw it in Sue's shawl. And the yarn feels so soft and is a dream to knit with.

Thanks everyone. It's an easy knit. No nupps!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev that turned out really nice! I love it and I bet it will look great on you! Those summery colors make's me anxious for the summer to get here


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--great job. Colorway is so comfortable looking.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Here's my Serenia on the blocking board. If you notice it's a little asemetrical-one side being longer than the other. I wish I could tell you I meant to do that, but when I discovered it, it was way to late to frog it. Besides, I don't think it detracts from the shawl. I am well pleased and plan on wearing it lots.  Also, I did not block it as large as the designer did. My blocking board is not that large and it just didn't seem to want to be that large.


That looks wonderful, Bev. It really is interesting how the color design came out so different than Sue's. Those colors are my favorites and I agree with Jane, they would be a good choice for the Monet!


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

Bev, that is a wonderful scarf and the pattern just seems to need the Surf colors. It looks summery and soft. I may have to add that to my queue  Only problem is that the list is soooo long already it may be next summer before I get to it


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Kaixixang - very nice work on the doily.

Bev - your Sirenia came out lovely. The colors make me think of the seashore.

I'll join in on a Lace Party KAL, end of June sounds like a good time.

Too many posts back to remember who but glad to hear the gardens are getting planted. Summer is fallow season for me, planting starts again around October. I have a very small kitchen garden.

I have two half-sisters who are both Type 1 diabetics. Sadly one passed a few years back at 22 but the other one is doing well. She is finally monitoring her sugars in a healthy way (young girls tend to allow high levels to stay thin). For those of you with Type 2, do take care of yourselves as for many this can be controlled and reversed before needing insulin injections.

My thanks to those for whom we in the US are commemorating this weekend for their service, and also to their families. Memorial Day is always bittersweet for me.

Hope all are having a good weekend. 

Melanie


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I was thinking about that yarn as well.  I was going to do an afghan that had it in it.
> I am thinking that this pattern might work with pretty well any weight since you can mix & match the different elements as you wish, it seems.


The Begonia Swirl went fast in the beginning but the larger it gets the longer it takes to finish a row. It looks like mine isn't going to be the length stated. I think I will check when I get to the edging an see if it can be made longer or what it would take for the multiple count to be correct.

Bev, Very pretty. I like the shawl and the colors.

I forgot the rest :? but the doily is very pretty and lacy. The tatting looks good. Mine is coming along slowly and looks like Abner was helping. One loop backwards, one picot toe nail size the otherwould fit Daisy Mae's toe nail, two more knots made backwards, a chew mark. Suppose he practices at night after I go to bed?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Bev, Very pretty. I like the shawl and the colors.
> 
> I forgot the rest :? but the doily is very pretty and lacy. The tatting looks good. Mine is coming along slowly and looks like Abner was helping. One loop backwards, one picot toe nail size the otherwould fit Daisy Mae's toe nail, two more knots made backwards, a chew mark. Suppose he practices at night after I go to bed?


Tricia,
Thanks. 

Abner is helping??  Sounds like my tatting. It is getting better. I haven't tatted for about 2 weeks, and started up tonight and, surprisingly enough, remembered how to do it. My speed is still improving.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> The Begonia Swirl ... I think I will check when I get to the edging an see if it can be made longer or what it would take for the multiple count to be correct....


I would be interested in what you learn in case it might become pertinent when I finally get around to it.


----------



## KateyMarie (Nov 4, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Here's my Serenia on the blocking board. If you notice it's a little asemetrical-one side being longer than the other. I wish I could tell you I meant to do that, but when I discovered it, it was way to late to frog it. Besides, I don't think it detracts from the shawl. I am well pleased and plan on wearing it lots.  Also, I did not block it as large as the designer did. My blocking board is not that large and it just didn't seem to want to be that large.


Your Serenia turned out very pretty. I love the soft colors.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Tricia,
> Thanks.
> 
> Abner is helping??  Sounds like my tatting. It is getting better. I haven't tatted for about 2 weeks, and started up tonight and, surprisingly enough, remembered how to do it. My speed is still improving.


Remember the picture of my fur children from a few weeks back? Abner is the black rottie. Still a pup and about 85 pounds. I am trying to break him of pulling when we walk. He seems to have one goal, follow that scent/trail. It is a workout walking with him! :wink:  ;-)


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Rain! Finally a little more than a promise. A slow, gentile rain. It can do this all night or longer. :thumbup: :!: :-D


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks, Bev! 
I think I'll keep my eye open for some of that yarn... Maybe in different color way... I don't want to copycat you and Sue (also, I have made two bluish scarfy shawls... need to branch out!!)!!!!!! I'm attracted to the nupp- free pattern...it looks like it would be fun to knit...



eshlemania said:


> Mary,
> I used the same yarn that Sue used for hers. Norville Serenity Sock yarn in the colorway Surf. It's really interesting how the colors knit up differently with each shawl. I loved the colorway when I saw it in Sue's shawl. And the yarn feels so soft and is a dream to knit with.
> 
> Thanks everyone. It's an easy knit. No nupps!!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Kaixixang What a pretty doily. Was it difficult?


No...it's actually helping me with the speed I need for the latest baby blanket. 


eshlemania said:


> Kaixixang,
> This is tatting, right? It's beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


It's a ruffle-style crocheted doily. 


sisu said:


> Very pretty and dainty doily. Some of the ruffles can be seen from your scan. They look great.


 I'm not worried about the ruffles showing up on the outer section...working on last 4 rows now - AFTER knitting paradise replies/reading. <G>


Ronie said:


> kaixixang That is really nice.. I have often thought about doing one of those.. I am sure I will some day .. I have a blue and white one my MIL made..


 I have most of the blue and white ruffle doily started...before this 30-weight white one was started...and after the first doily I posted. 80 weight tatting cotton with surgeon's knot's so you don't have to worry about the sections separating. If they didn't separate during my crocheting the doily, they won't during the blocking/stiffening.


tamarque said:


> Kaixixang--your doily is so nice. Why not photo the edging and then either scan in the photo or send it as an attachment?


I'll have to do the photography after 10 AM EST...before the temperature gets above 75 Fahrenheit. 
Thanks jscaplen, MissMelba


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

triciad19 said:


> I forgot the rest :? but the doily is very pretty and lacy. The tatting looks good. Mine is coming along slowly and looks like Abner was helping. One loop backwards, one picot toe nail size the otherwould fit Daisy Mae's toe nail, two more knots made backwards, a chew mark. Suppose he practices at night after I go to bed?


Oh, yes. I thought Trixie was chewing mine perhaps I was wrong :lol: Perhaps it is Abner :lol:


----------



## PatBrown (Jan 17, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Oh, and look what just popped up on Ravelry--not sure if I have the patience or fortitude to do this, but it is beautiful
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bosphorus


Interesting write-up on the pattern...

A difficult knit! Techniques include back and forth stranding, intarsia and lace knitting, with 6 colors in each row. 
The main charts are quite wide and are divided over two landscape pages.

Sounds like you'd have to have space to spread out the charts and careful layout of yarn so they don't tangle...

It's very pretty, though.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I think in order to do that Bosphorous pattern, it will require a period of dead space when nothing else is demanding the mental energy. It is a stunner tho.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning everyone... It looks like we will be getting some nice weather here this morning.. the heavy fog came in last night, it smell so good (to me ) and drapes all my plants in moisture! I guess this is why the Coast is always so green ... 

I tried doing some coasters but definitely didn't get the right weight yarn.. I used #10 crochet cotton but now I am guessing its fingering or maybe #3?? I wish patterns would give us the standard description of what materials to use.. instead of a name brand yarn I have never heard of...LOL Well anyway it is a pretty little thing and wasn't hard once I learned how to read the hand drawn chart  I'll finish it up this after noon and share... I hope everyone is having a great day ...


----------



## KateyMarie (Nov 4, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I think in order to do that Bosphorous pattern, it will require a period of dead space when nothing else is demanding the mental energy. It is a stunner tho.


What a gorgeous scarf, but it looks like too much for me. However, I am working on a Kieran Foley pattern right now - http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/magicwaves - the pattern is very well written.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That is very pretty. It says it has a large chart. How did you print it out? In sections and stick it together? Any pictures?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KateyMarie said:


> ...I am working on a Kieran Foley pattern right now ...


Oh, that it so pretty! Some lovely use of colour in the samples shown.
What yarn are you using?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

KateyMarie said:


> What a gorgeous scarf, but it looks like too much for me. However, I am working on a Kieran Foley pattern right now - http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/magicwaves - the pattern is very well written.


Ooooo! That would make a nice gift scarf.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

KateyMarie said:


> What a gorgeous scarf, but it looks like too much for me. However, I am working on a Kieran Foley pattern right now - http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/magicwaves - the pattern is very well written.


That is nice. What color are you making it. I bought a shades of blue/sea green lace yarn to make the Denali scarf that would look just perfect with this pattern! And I have enough yarn for both - but when is the question.....


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning everyone... It looks like we will be getting some nice weather here this morning.. the heavy fog came in last night, it smell so good (to me ) and drapes all my plants in moisture! I guess this is why the Coast is always so green ...
> 
> I tried doing some coasters but definitely didn't get the right weight yarn.. I used #10 crochet cotton but now I am guessing its fingering or maybe #3?? I wish patterns would give us the standard description of what materials to use.. instead of a name brand yarn I have never heard of...LOL Well anyway it is a pretty little thing and wasn't hard once I learned how to read the hand drawn chart  I'll finish it up this after noon and share... I hope everyone is having a great day ...


Good morning. Happy Memorial Day.
I find it helps to look at the gauge and needle or hook size to help determine suitable yarn or thread. It still is a guess, but hopefully a more educated one. For coasters I would think a thicker cotton yarn, maybe worsted or size 4, would absorb the moisture from drinks.

Worsted is used with plastic canvas for coasters and drink cozies, even mug rugs.

Good luck. Is this for your family reunion?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Good morning. Happy Memorial Day.
> I find it helps to look at the gauge and needle or hook size to help determine suitable yarn or thread. It still is a guess, but hopefully a more educated one. For coasters I would think a thicker cotton yarn, maybe worsted or size 4, would absorb the moisture from drinks.
> 
> Worsted is used with plastic canvas for coasters and drink cozies, even mug rugs.
> ...


It is for me  I really thought the size 10 steel hook would of given a denser fabric... I do think I need to research the suggested yarn... I just really with it was a rule across the board.. I really like the look of these coasters and thought they would be perfect in my guest room.. 

Katie that scarf is beautiful.. I hope you share it with us when your done... it would go well with just about any color sequence


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

It sure looks like crochet thread to me..  I can't go lower in my hook.. I am using the smallest one in my set.. its so tiny I can't easily see the hook...LOL Maybe when I finish it the whole thing will come together... I was in such a hurry to do this.. I already see one mistake.. I didn't do a pink middle  oh well its pretty none the less..

Ah Ha! it is a #3 crochet thread.. I'll have to look through my stuff.. I am sure I have some


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I did NOT crochet this but I am trying too... LOL ...the yarn must be a worsted or fingering...


It looks like it might be mercerized cotton - but I don't know the numbering system for those.

Edit: Oops! forgot to say that it is a really nice pattern. 
When you say "trying" does that mean that you are having trouble with the instructions? If so, perhaps we could help.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KatieMarie--beautiful stole. Yes, what yarn? And does it create the large color waves in the original pattern?

Ronie--nice doily/coaster. Not very difficult looking. I agree with Tricia and would go with a worsted weight for the thickness if people will use it for a coaster for hot/wet cups. Maybe I will do a couple of those myself and go with larger sizes. Where did you find the pattern? Altho is could be reverse engineered--the stitches are so clear in the photo.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I would be interested in what you learn in case it might become pertinent when I finally get around to it.


Jane, I see I read the pattern as 38 inches. I see in is 38 cm closer to 15". It is about right as at 45 rows it is 6" unblocked. This is close to half way by row count, less by actual work as each row increases 11 stitches.

I did increase the circumference as I am broad in the shoulders and large framed. Most patterns are too small. Guess that is why I have never tried sweaters or other fitted clothing.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie, 
Number 3 or 5 crochet thread should work very nicely. This is more pretty than something to sit drinks on. Maybe under a vase, candle holder, or just decoration.  Very pretty.


----------



## KateyMarie (Nov 4, 2012)

For those who asked about the Magic Waves pattern, it is charted and fits on one piece of computer paper. It is not color coded, so I colored it (Thanks to DFL!). I am doing it in white acrylic baby yarn. I hope I can get it blocked nicely. I still have 3.5 repeats to finish it. I was in a hurry to do something to wear to an outdoor, evening wedding in June. I would like to do it again in a soft wool.

Kieran Foley has some very intriguing patterns. I would love to try more of them.

I saw reference to a KAL here at the end of June, but don't remember details other than the pattern. Can someone update me, please?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KateyMarie said:


> I saw reference to a KAL here at the end of June, but don't remember details other than the pattern. Can someone update me, please?


We just thought since several of us were interested in doing the pattern (Random Monet) that a little KAL here might work out. I will be hosting the Lace Party the first week in July so we thought that we'd start it then. That would give us time to decide on yarn & beads & get some WIPs cleared away first. Not much more to it than that.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> I did increase the circumference...


Thank you - I wondered about sizing since it was done in laceweight but looked quite substantial in the samples that I had seen.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oooo, Ronie!

I like that coaster. So pretty.

Did someone on here ask about joining techniques? i thought someone did. Here's a link to something very interesting.

http://nls.interweave.com/t/[email protected]&c=gqjjgkclkY_ikcgn.aqk&gc=gqjjgkclkY_ikcgn.aqk&n=~5o&z=&p=%23


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Yes, that was me Bev who was looking for seaming as you go technique. Thanks for thinking of this and sending the link. Lily Chin is outstanding.

I did find her DVD but spending $20 for something I can learn in about 10 minutes seems a bit excessive. There is an online youtube or article that describes a process for connecting as you knit to the left and then in some way pick up a loop for the next row to knit back. I am not trusting myself to figure it out neatly. Maybe I sell myself short and should try at some point. 

At the moment I wound up knitting the border separately and will try to mattress stitch is to the body. I used a lighter weight yarn for the border since I couldn't find a color in the worsted used. Thought it would be easier to control the different weights if they were done separately and then attached. Not looking forward to doing this.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Just used the Lily Chin language and did a search online and found this youtube: 



 It is very similar to working an attached I-cord edging. It wasn't the one I had in mind, but it could work for some situations.

Found 2 other similar techniques. Another one by Lily Chin and a technique by another woman. This how to avoid seaming is such a big issue for so many of us that we have lots of brain power figuring out how to avoid it.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Off the board.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Off the board.


Sorry for the double post. The Add New Attachment button would not work.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Bev, that is beautiful. You did a wonderful job knitting it. I do hope that you will get a lot of pleasure from wearing it!

Aren't those just beautiful colours? It is funny but I looked yesterday to see if I could find a similar type of yarn for Monet shawlette, and whatever site I went to showed pics of the yarn knit up as pair of socks, and looked so stripey. I'm glad that when I bought it, I saw the yarn in the ball, that I really liked, rather than that pic as a sock as I might not have bought it after all, and look what I would have missed.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Sorry for the double post. The Add New Attachment button would not work.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Sorry for the double post. ...


Your Sirenia is totally beautiful!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Sorry for the double post. The Add New Attachment button would not work.


Ooh so pretty Bev. Love how it drapes in that 2nd picture. You did a wonderful job!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Bev, lovely shawl and a very pretty color choice. Wear with joy.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> It looks like it might be mercerized cotton - but I don't know the numbering system for those.
> 
> Edit: Oops! forgot to say that it is a really nice pattern.
> When you say "trying" does that mean that you are having trouble with the instructions? If so, perhaps we could help.


The larger the number the finer the thread. Size 10 is about 0 lace weight. 5 or 3 is about sock or baby weight. 30 - 80 used to be popular for tatting and fine crochet for very delicate work. Steel hooks work the same. The larger the number the smaller the hook. Try 6 - 8 steel or B for size 10 thread and adjust from there as needed.

:shock: hope that this helps. :wink:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> The larger the number the finer the thread.


Okay - thanks for that info.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Aren't those just beautiful colours? It is funny but I looked yesterday to see if I could find a similar type of yarn for Monet shawlette, and whatever site I went to showed pics of the yarn knit up as pair of socks, and looked so stripey. I'm glad that when I bought it, I saw the yarn in the ball, that I really liked, rather than that pic as a sock as I might not have bought it after all, and look what I would have missed.
> 
> Sue


I know what you mean. I looked at sock yarn for the Monet shawl and it all looked so stripy, I would never think to buy it for a shawl. Thanks for bringing the pattern and the yarn to my attention.

Thanks all for your kind words.


----------



## KateyMarie (Nov 4, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Sorry for the double post. The Add New Attachment button would not work.


I really love how this turned out. Very pretty.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Look what I picked up at a garage sale for 10 cents on Sat. I didn't realize until I looked at it tonight, it's knitted. The border is crochet.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Look what I picked up at a garage sale for 10 cents on Sat. I didn't realize until I looked at it tonight, it's knitted. The border is crochet.


Bev, great find. It a beautiful doily.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

I just was gifted an amazing set of knitting needles . Both straight and double point, mostly all wooden. There are a few bone or bone like. There are 3 size 50 US. There belonged to my aunt and are probably over 50 years old. The are all stored in a fabric roll with pockets. There are a few circulars too. It is an amazing set.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I just was gifted an amazing set of knitting needles . Both straight and double point, mostly all wooden. There are a few bone or bone like. There are 3 size 50 US. There belonged to my aunt and are probably over 50 years old. The are all stored in a fabric roll with pockets. There are a few circulars too. It is an amazing set.


That sounds really special! I have a few from my mother- but nothing organised! Otherwise I have a few gifted from KP members, very kindly. And then all that I have bought myself- gradually building up my bamboos or wooden ones.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> That sounds really special! I have a few from my mother- but nothing organised! Otherwise I have a few gifted from KP members, very kindly. And then all that I have bought myself- gradually building up my bamboos or wooden ones.


Julie, I thought it was special too. I would have thought my cousin would give them to her daughter or granddaughter - keep them in the family. Cannot believe one of them did not want them.

Mom had mostly steel crochet hooks and a few double polnts of some plastic stuff. Some were bent or curved.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev your shawl is so pretty... I bet you get lots of compliments on it 
I love that doily!! and knitted too??? what a rare find 

As for the Coaster.. it is #3 thread.. that is thicker than #10 bedspread cotton... For the edge I did a double strand with my #10 steel hook and it worked out great.. once I take a picture I'll share.. we mostly had a sit and veg out in front of the tv day... I finished the coaster and started a market bag! its going to take more yarn.. I'll pick it up tomorrow on my way home  I am going to go back and work on my pillow some more this week.. I love to mix it up a bit.. crochet items go lightning fast and Knitted ones are so elegant.. its really the best of both worlds 
I hope you all had a nice and safe weekend...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tricia,
How wonderful! I have some crochet hooks that belonged to an older friend's mother. My friend can no longer use them and there was no one in her family that wanted them. But they mean a lot to me. Enjoy!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful. What a great find. How lucky you are! Love the edging on it.

Sue



eshlemania said:


> Look what I picked up at a garage sale for 10 cents on Sat. I didn't realize until I looked at it tonight, it's knitted. The border is crochet.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Way to go, Bev on your Serenia!! Great yarn, wonderful pattern and superb work!!

Wow, Tricia19, what a gift Lucky you. You will do the needles proud

Are we doing a new start this week?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Way to go, Bev on your Serenia!! Great yarn, wonderful pattern and superb work!!
> 
> Wow, Tricia19, what a gift Lucky you. You will do the needles proud
> 
> Are we doing a new start this week?


I have it on record that it is Toni's turn (TLL) but she has not been on line for a while- anyone able to step in?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*Bev* Your shawl is lovely. I do like how it drapes. Wonderful knitting :thumbup: That doily is very pretty. A good find.
*Tricia* What a wonderful gift. I have a few bone ones from my mother but most were very bent, unfortunately.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Look what I picked up at a garage sale for 10 cents on Sat....


Looks lovely - well knit, too. Great find.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ronie, that coaster is exquisite. Can't wait to see yours. Are you crocheting the market bag? I have 2 skeins of a DK cotton that was on sale at the LYS and am thinking a bag would be nice with that. 

Bev, Sirenia is looking good. What a great find at the garage sale. 

Tricia, so happy those needles went to someone who can appreciate them and not tossed in garbage.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have it on record that it is Toni's turn (TLL) but she has not been on line for a while- anyone able to step in?


Let's hope Toni has just been out on the motorcycles with DH and had a nice long weekend.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Let's hope Toni has just been out on the motorcycles with DH and had a nice long weekend.


She has not yet read my PM! Has any one concerns about the high page count? I am a bit busy with Ganseys presently.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...Has any one concerns about the high page count? ...


No problem here.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

None with me either. Not a problem unless we hit page 99 and Admin would lock it, so we are alright for now.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> No problem here.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

This is the yarn that I was thinking of for the Random Monet. I only did a small swatch - wanted to get back at my "real" knitting. 
It is called "mohair wool blend" but like a lot of Ice Yarns that isn't always real helpful. It is 40% cotton, 30% wool, 25% acrylic & only 5% mohair. I am thinking that the texture in the yarn might work out well with this pattern but I am hoping that I can cut out some of the garter stitch & go with a bit more stocking stitch.
I put in some beads - about the middle - they are slightly visible in the pic. That's all that I had that might possibly have gone with it. (cream soda - that I used in my Rose Annie shawl)
I just ordered some chartreuse beads. I would have preferred to pick up the coppery colour but couldn't see anything.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane,
That looks really interesting. I love those colors. It looks like you won't really have color pooling either. Nope, my old eyes don't see the beads. Maybe, I see them.

Julie,
If I had known earlier in the weekend, I would have had time to throw my stuff together for this week. I will plan on posting my week on Sat though.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Love the colour of your yarn Jane. I will post mine when it arrives.

I have no problem with the page count. Julie.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I like that yarn. It is a nice subtle blend of colours. I am still thinking about yarn.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> This is the yarn that I was thinking of for the Random Monet. I only did a small swatch - wanted to get back at my "real" knitting.
> It is called "mohair wool blend" but like a lot of Ice Yarns that isn't always real helpful. It is 40% cotton, 30% wool, 25% acrylic & only 5% mohair. I am thinking that the texture in the yarn might work out well with this pattern but I am hoping that I can cut out some of the garter stitch & go with a bit more stocking stitch.
> I put in some beads - about the middle - they are slightly visible in the pic. That's all that I had that might possibly have gone with it. (cream soda - that I used in my Rose Annie shawl)
> I just ordered some chartreuse beads. I would have preferred to pick up the coppery colour but couldn't see anything.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane I like the color of that yarn.. it is very pretty... unfortunately the beads blend right in... or maybe that is what you want and then in that case its they are perfect !!! 

I didn't know that Admin will shut the thread down if it got too high... so far I think we are doing fine at 53.. 

Well the long weekend is over.. and its back to work.. We were so lazy yesterday.. we needed to rest up  its good to do that once in awhile lol... 

The market bag is being crocheted. Its using a lot of yarn so I think it would be a great stash buster... the one I am doing is from the Red Heart site and calls for 2 balls of ther Eco-Cotton.. I have no idea how much there is in that skein but since I bought the yarn (sugar and cream) then pulled out the market bag pattern I am clearly short LOL although I am on the easy mesh part of it I am going to play it safe and get 2 more skeins... 

as for the KAL I need to look and see either what I have or what I can find.. I am thinking more tonal than variegated.. just for some interest..


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, That looks really interesting.


I am liking it the more that I look at it, actually, & the texture as well.


> It looks like you won't really have color pooling either.


The way that the main fibre will carry throughout, I think that pooling won't be a problem. When the colours are more subtle, it is less shocking anyway.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

What a lovely shawl, Bev! The colors are great, and seem to fall in just the right places!! I think that must be a very satisfying shawl to knit...and you did a super job of it!



eshlemania said:


> Sorry for the double post. The Add New Attachment button would not work.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you, Normaedern & Sue. I am pretty sure that this is what I will use. I hope the beads that I have ordered will look okay with it.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Sue-- in your yarn search, have you tried typing in the yarn name in Ravelry and then clicking "projects"? You get a good preview of how it will look in something other than socks!!



britgirl said:


> Bev, that is beautiful. You did a wonderful job knitting it. I do hope that you will get a lot of pleasure from wearing it!
> 
> Aren't those just beautiful colours? It is funny but I looked yesterday to see if I could find a similar type of yarn for Monet shawlette, and whatever site I went to showed pics of the yarn knit up as pair of socks, and looked so stripey. I'm glad that when I bought it, I saw the yarn in the ball, that I really liked, rather than that pic as a sock as I might not have bought it after all, and look what I would have missed.
> 
> Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Jane I like the color of that yarn.. it is very pretty... unfortunately the beads blend right in... or maybe that is what you want and then in that case its they are perfect !!!


You're being so diplomatic! 
No, I don't want the beads to disappear. When it is opened up, they are more visible but I would like them to show a bit more.


> I didn't know that Admin will shut the thread down if it got too high... so far I think we are doing fine at 53..


I don't think that they'd shut it down but at 100 pages, they create a new thread & let it continue. At least that is what I have seen in some KALs that I have been involved in.
I think the concern about the number of pages might be more internal because when you are trying to go back & pick up on something that was said or shared, it can be hard to locate.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia--wonderful find that doily

Old needles--there is something so special to get the tools of those who came before us. It is like touching history and honoring it as we take their use forward.

Jane--those colors in the ICE yarn look delicious.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Jane--those colors in the ICE yarn look delicious.


Thanks - it's growing on me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Jane,
> That looks really interesting. I love those colors. It looks like you won't really have color pooling either. Nope, my old eyes don't see the beads. Maybe, I see them.
> 
> Julie,
> If I had known earlier in the weekend, I would have had time to throw my stuff together for this week. I will plan on posting my week on Sat though.


I think we were all hoping we might have heard from Umoza, something has obviously happened in Toni's life too- can't grumble this is the first time we have struck a glitch.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Jane I like the color of that yarn.. it is very pretty... unfortunately the beads blend right in... or maybe that is what you want and then in that case its they are perfect !!!
> 
> I didn't know that Admin will shut the thread down if it got too high... so far I think we are doing fine at 53..
> 
> ...


What happens is that the person who started the thread will get an 'automated message' that due to high page count the topic has been split' they then create Lace Party (whatever) #2 it can be tricky if you are posting when it happens, and also means you can no longer respond directly to the #1 part. I have had this happen several times now when I have started the Knittinbg Tea Party for Sam.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

It is not such a big issue for me either, except when you look back for something. This happens for me often enough because I glance at the thread often but do not have time to click on all the links or continue a comment. But it is all good.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Kaixixang and Ronie - lovely crocheting with your doily and coaster. So neat, both of you.

KateyMarie - that's a beautiful scarf you're making. Hope to see a picture when it's finished.

Bev - your Sirenia is lovely - great job.

Tamarque - you've put that Bosphorus into my head now. I'd love to do it when I find the level of concentration required :lol: I think my brain would melt just picking out the colours. It's a beauty...

Nice to be back and I've no objection to a thread going on and on....In fact, I don't see why not. If someone's trying to find something I'm sure we'd all be able to jump in and help. 
Searching is something I'm good at. Some might call it nosiness :lol:


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Yep....this is getting big! Since I started this thread, I may very well get some notice that it is being moved, or something. I'm home today but quite busy planting, cleaning, and doing laundry.....but I'll keep an eye out. Tomorrow I'll be babysitting so I might not get a chance to check in after about 8:30am MDT. If my son leaves his ipad at home I can at least check my e-mail on it.

Lovely projects in the works, found, and completed. Outstanding group y'all are!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I have heard about this 99 page limit before but then saw on one forum they are way over the 100 mark.

Trish--that Bosphorus pattern does make an impression. The designer has a penchant for these complicated patterns and they all are unusual and standout pieces. I think this one is her most complicated that I saw on Ravelry.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> This is the yarn that I was thinking of for the Random Monet. I only did a small swatch - wanted to get back at my "real" knitting.
> It is called "mohair wool blend" but like a lot of Ice Yarns that isn't always real helpful. It is 40% cotton, 30% wool, 25% acrylic & only 5% mohair. I am thinking that the texture in the yarn might work out well with this pattern but I am hoping that I can cut out some of the garter stitch & go with a bit more stocking stitch.
> I put in some beads - about the middle - they are slightly visible in the pic. That's all that I had that might possibly have gone with it. (cream soda - that I used in my Rose Annie shawl)
> I just ordered some chartreuse beads. I would have preferred to pick up the coppery colour but couldn't see anything.


I love the texture of this yarn and the light colors. I think it will make a very pretty shawl! :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I think whoever originates the thread can just begin anew with same title and Part 2 or whatever.

Sue


tamarque said:


> I have heard about this 99 page limit before but then saw on one forum they are way over the 100 mark.
> 
> Trish--that Bosphorus pattern does make an impression. The designer has a penchant for these complicated patterns and they all are unusual and standout pieces. I think this one is her most complicated that I saw on Ravelry.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Bev, what a beautiful doily find! 
Tricia, how wonderful and special to inherit that set of needles. 
Julie, I don't have a problem with the length of the thread either. If I remember, I try to bookmark things I think I will want to go back to and then note the page as well in the comment part. By the way, are you feeling better?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

So you are making a crochet market bag too. I am knitting one currently. I had crocheted a couple a couple of years ago, with one of those jumbo balls of cotton, and had loads of yarn left. My only complaint was that I didn't have any of the correct needles, and had to buy two pairs of different sizes and a set of dpns. I might have to make several of these, might be a good Christmas gift idea.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/not-a-sandy-bottom

Sue



Ronie said:


> The market bag is being crocheted. Its using a lot of yarn so I think it would be a great stash buster... the one I am doing is from the Red Heart site and calls for 2 balls of ther Eco-Cotton.. I have no idea how much there is in that skein but since I bought the yarn (sugar and cream) then pulled out the market bag pattern I am clearly short LOL although I am on the easy mesh part of it I am going to play it safe and get 2 more skeins...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ... I think it will make a very pretty shawl! :thumbup:


I hope so. 
Nice & summery, I think.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Bev, what a beautiful doily find!
> Tricia, how wonderful and special to inherit that set of needles.
> Julie, I don't have a problem with the length of the thread either. If I remember, I try to bookmark things I think I will want to go back to and then note the page as well in the comment part. By the way, are you feeling better?


Well on the way to recovery, thanks!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm just finishing up the second Clue of the Montego shawl and switching to a larger cable. I'm really quite enjoying this knit. There is something about knitting in the round.

Sue


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well on the way to recovery, thanks!


  :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I'm just finishing up the second Clue of the Montego shawl and switching to a larger cable. I'm really quite enjoying this knit. There is something about knitting in the round.
> 
> Sue


That does look like fun Sue, especially now that you are able to switch to a larger cable. Looks so soft. What yarn are you using for this one?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It's Cherry Tree Hill farm supersock lace in Plum colourway.

Sue



sisu said:


> That does look like fun Sue, especially now that you are able to switch to a larger cable. Looks so soft. What yarn are you using for this one?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I'm just finishing up the second Clue of the Montego shawl ...


This is looking great, Sue. That is a very interesting colourway. How would you describe the colour?
EDIT: Okay, further down you say plum. Is there a tonal quality to it?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I thought originially it was a solid colour, but it does indeed have a subtle tonal quality to it.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> This is looking great, Sue. That is a very interesting colourway. How would you describe the colour?
> EDIT: Okay, further down you say plum. Is there a tonal quality to it?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, I am pleased you are feeling better :thumbup:

Sue I love your shawl. It is very pretty :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, I am pleased you are feeling better :thumbup:
> 
> Sue I love your shawl. It is very pretty :thumbup:


Thanks, Norma- it is good no longer to be running a temperature!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

_You're being so diplomatic! 
No, I don't want the beads to disappear. When it is opened up, they are more visible but I would like them to show a bit more._

Quote:

Yes you are right.. it has become a habit since I have been here on KP. you just never know if your going to offend someone  I try not to.. but it still happens I'm sure..

Sue that is very pretty.. I like a dusty rose color... I also like that market bag! the one I am doing is similar only its crocheted. If I find it I'll share the pattern...


----------



## KateyMarie (Nov 4, 2012)

Julie, I'm glad you are feeling better.

Sue, your Montego shawl is going to be beautiful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateyMarie said:


> Julie, I'm glad you are feeling better.
> 
> Sue, your Montego shawl is going to be beautiful.


 :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Glad you are feeling better, Julie.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Norma- it is good no longer to be running a temperature!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Glad you are feeling better, Julie.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue,
I love the start of your circular shawl. The color is cool also.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Julie, I'm so glad to hear you are doing better! Must be your miracle elixir! Thanks for that recipe! Just glad you are back up and running! Nice to see you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Jacki said:


> Julie, I'm so glad to hear you are doing better! Must be your miracle elixir! Thanks for that recipe! Just glad you are back up and running! Nice to see you!


Thanks, Jacki!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Glad you are feeling better, Julie. Do you put t down to your "miracle elixir" as Jacki calls it? I was just talking to my son on the phone & he is all snuffly. I didn't think of suggesting it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Glad you are feeling better, Julie. Do you put t down to your "miracle elixir" as Jacki calls it? I was just talking to my son on the phone & he is all snuffly. I didn't think of suggesting it.


It certainly works well on a cough and sore throat- if the chilli ginger sounds too harsh- I add more water to calm things down a little.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ... if the chilli ginger sounds too harsh...


Actually, I cook a lot with ginger, chili & cayenne. I can't wait until I'm feeling under the weather so that I can try it. Hmmm - something wrong with that!
It makes me think of the "comfort food" that my mother would prepare for me when I was feeling off. Somehow it didn't seem right to have it when I was feeling well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Actually, I cook a lot with ginger, chili & cayenne. I can't wait until I'm feeling under the weather so that I can try it. Hmmm - something wrong with that!
> It makes me think of the "comfort food" that my mother would prepare for me when I was feeling off. Somehow it didn't seem right to have it when I was feeling well.


 :thumbup:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Sue, loving that shawl. Can't wait to see it finished. I have that bag pattern in my favorites, rather than in the library as there were a couple of patterns I am thinking of making. Decisions are sometimes tough when there is so much to choose from. 

Jane, I like the colors of that yarn for the Random Monet. I have a few skeins of Patons Kroy sock yarn FX that I am thinking about using.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm glad your feeling better too Julie... what a terrible time when you have obligations and not feeling like doing anything... I have made something like your 'Elixer' for years now.. I learned the hard way to take the lemon rind out if your going to keep it for a day or two. The rind gets bitter... I just start a pot for whoever is sick.. and they sip the tea all day... the kids loved it.. and they got some good vitamin C and lots of fluids 

Kitty Chris I love that yarn, my eye's are drawn to the purple... but I think the browns are beautiful.. Thanks for giving me a few ideas ... I was leaning towards some brown tones myself ..


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Ronie- I am being escapist and working a cowl with some new yarn that arrived this morning- just on a large circular, and only stocking stitch, because I want it to curl- electric blue through quite a dark green, and purple. I plan on doing something lemon for tea tonight- just have not yet worked out exactly what.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*KittyChris* I love the purple but that is me. I can see the attraction of the caramels. though.

*Julie* Your cowl sounds a nice soothing knit. The wool sounds very pretty. Please post a photo when you have finished. I am obsessed with lace knitting but I am interested in other knitting too :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> *KittyChris* I love the purple but that is me. I can see the attraction of the caramels. though.
> 
> *Julie* Your cowl sounds a nice soothing knit. The wool sounds very pretty. Please post a photo when you have finished. I am obsessed with lace knitting but I am interested in other knitting too :thumbup:


I am onto my second ball, but taking a break for the night- should not be too much longer and I will be able to photograph it- but it is very simple- I needed a break from complex!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...for the Random Monet. I have a few skeins of Patons Kroy sock yarn FX that I am thinking about using.


I think that I have that purple one in my stash. I *really* like that pinkish one in the middle. I am assuming that you don't have enough to do it just in that?
If I was thinking of combining those colours, I would knit up a small swatch to see how it looks.
The camel mix looks interesting, too.


> Oops, forgot to turn so no price tag


Come on! Be honest - you just wanted to rub it in that you got a great deal.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ... working a cowl ... electric blue through quite a dark green, and purple. ...


Oh, that sounds intriguing!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am onto my second ball, but taking a break for the night- should not be too much longer and I will be able to photograph it- but it is very simple- I needed a break from complex!


Oh, Julie,
I very much understand the need to take a break from the complex. I am gathering patterns that are quick knits and easy on the brain.  I do them periodically, when needed. So glad to hear you are getting well.

Chris,
I love you colors. Not sure yet what yarn I am going to use, but I am really drawn to the Madeline tosh the designer used. I have used that before and it is very yummy yarn. Our LYS has gotten some in, so no postage.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ... I am really drawn to the Madeline tosh the designer used. ...Our LYS had gotten some in, so no postage.


Oh, gosh to have a LYS!
I think that if I had easy access to that yarn, I might have to get it.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, gosh to have a LYS!
> I think that if I had easy access to that yarn, I might have to get it.


I know, I know. They got it in last week and I have been very careful not to go in. But now that I may actually have a use for it, I just may have to.  Go ahead, twist my arm.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm twisting. Do you feel it? You just know you got to do it, you have to have it. If I were you, I would do it!
I still have to decide. I think I am going to go looking today and see if anything catches my eye.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> I know, I know. They got it in last week and I have been very careful not to go in. But now that I may actually have a use for it, I just may have to.  Go ahead, twist my arm.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

AHH! AHH! Ok, Ok!! I'll go in this afternoon. I promise!

Then I will post pictures to punish you! HA!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...  Go ahead, twist my arm.


I have to live vicariously by you people who can get these lovely yarns. You have to make these sacrifices for the well-being of the group. :twisted:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am onto my second ball, but taking a break for the night- should not be too much longer and I will be able to photograph it- but it is very simple- I needed a break from complex!


I thought so, *Julie* I need to have on the needles at all times.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I have to live vicariously by you people who can get these lovely yarns. You have to make these sacrifices for the well-being of the group. :twisted:


Ah, what a relief. You just melted away the last bit of resistance to the purchase. That felt so good. It's for the good of the group. I like that! You two are such good enablers. Let me know anytime I can return the favor.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, Julie,
> I very much understand the need to take a break from the complex. I am gathering patterns that are quick knits and easy on the brain.  I do them periodically, when needed. So glad to hear you are getting well.
> 
> Chris,
> I love you colors. Not sure yet what yarn I am going to use, but I am really drawn to the Madeline tosh the designer used. I have used that before and it is very yummy yarn. Our LYS has gotten some in, so no postage.


This one doesn't even have a pattern- I just cast on till I could join on with the circular- and I have reversed direction half way through to see what it turns out like- too lazy to do a stretch of purling. I will sit and do some more for a bit- before going back to bed- at 11 p.m., here!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I thought so, *Julie* I need to have on on the needles at all times.


 :thumbup: I like garter stitch WIP's a lot!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> This one doesn't even have a pattern- I just cast on till I could join on with the circular- and I have reversed direction half way through to see what it turns out like- too lazy to do a stretch of purling. I will sit and do some more for a bit- before going back to bed- at 11 p.m., here!


Sleep well!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Ah, what a relief. You just melted away the last bit of resistance to the purchase. That felt so good. It's for the good of the group. I like that! You two are such good enablers. Let me know anytime I can return the favor.


That gave me a good laugh after shopping for food and putting it all away :thumbup: 
We have loads of tourists as it is holiday time in the UK so every where is very busy. It means the shelves are empty as the shops never seem to get their stock levels right.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Sleep well!


I hope to!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--how do you like working with the Cherry Tree Hill yarn? I see it on sale online frequently with DBNY but have never tried it. Your color is scrumptuous. But mais oui--it is purple!

Jan--you don't need Julie's recipe--you eat it all the time so don't get sickly.

Market bags are fun to do. Last year did about 30 of them for sale. Most of them were a combo of knit/crochet. What I loved was the ease for playing with different design details. Did a lot of strand knitting with them. Sugar and Cream had some great colors and so did Lionbrand but I see they have changed their pallette and limited a lot of the earthy colors. Boohoo. Here is a photo of one of them


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Very nice, Tamarque! I love the colors-white, and it that, Yes, it's purple.  What a cute pattern.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Jan--you don't need Julie's recipe--you eat it all the time so don't get sickly.


This is true. Perhaps I'll just do up a batch as a pick-me-up. 


> Market bags are fun to do.... Here is a photo of one of them


I keep promising that I will do some. Here in France people use them all of the time.
I like the one that you've shown.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh those market bags are nice! Another thing to add to the ever growing list of things I want to do.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It's nice yarn to work with. This is just a subtle plum colour, so I like it.


tamarque said:


> Sue--how do you like working with the Cherry Tree Hill yarn? I see it on sale online frequently with DBNY but have never tried it. Your color is scrumptuous. But mais oui--it is purple!
> 
> Yes, market bags are fun. I like the one you did. I was wondering about maybe doing one with some pony? beads. But I guess first I should finish what I am doing.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I don't think we will ever get done. There's always something nice coming along that we want to make.

Sue


sisu said:


> Oh those market bags are nice! Another thing to add to the ever growing list of things I want to do.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I am right there with you on those quick projects... I love knitting the Fair Isle pillow and I plan on getting quite a bit more of it done today... but its not a fast project.. the coaster was.... the wash cloths were... and this market bag is going to be... it is taking quite a bit more yarn than I thought. I wonder what kind of yarn are you lady's using for your market bags? I am using sugar and cream. It seems a bit chunky but the colors are wonderful.. 
Tamaraque I love that bag.. and I really like the white and purple combo... do you use them as a 'Market Bag' or for other things as well?? I was thinking they would make great beach bags too..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, gosh to have a LYS!
> I think that if I had easy access to that yarn, I might have to get it.


It was nice when we had a LYS but to tell the truth I thought the prices were pretty high on some things.. it got better when she started carrying more affordable yarns.. I wish she was still here... even though she was a tad high I spent and great deal of time and money in there...

Bev I love how you let Sue twist your arm...LOL I can't wait to see what you find


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I love the market bag. Pretty colours and design. I shall have to look into knitting one.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup:


I'm glad you're feeling better, Julie... I think I caught your cold this week... But luckily it's leaving now!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

vermontmary said:


> I'm glad you're feeling better, Julie... I think I caught your cold this week... But luckily it's leaving now!


golly if we can transmit cold bugs- maybe we really have reached the days of teleporting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Aargh! I've been trying to remember the name of the shawl we're thinking of for a June KAL... I just found perfect yarn for Sirenia... But that wasn't it, was it? I started sorting through all 58 pages for the info, but then decided just to ask!!


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> golly if we can transmit cold bugs- maybe we really have reached the days of teleporting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?


I know!! What times we live in!!


----------



## KateyMarie (Nov 4, 2012)

vermontmary said:


> Aargh! I've been trying to remember the name of the shawl we're thinking of for a June KAL... I just found perfect yarn for Sirenia... But that wasn't it, was it? I started sorting through all 58 pages for the info, but then decided just to ask!!


I think it is Random Monet - http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/random-monet-shawlette


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, that is it.

Sue


KateyMarie said:


> I think it is Random Monet - http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/random-monet-shawlette


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you both!! Now I can get down to the business of choosing yarn!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I just went out to get some needles, but of course I had to look at yarn

The first pic is what I just bought. I thought either would work for Monet, but both are fingering weight so I got additional as the pattern called for sportsweight. The second pic is the two sportsweights I was considering, which are certainly not as colorful as the first ones. The one on the left is a heather type.

Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

vermontmary said:


> I know!! What times we live in!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi! It has been a fun several very busy days. Our girls are moved into their apartment and we celebrated one of their birthdays. 

It looks like we are gearing up for a KAL. Yeah! I have the pattern and yarn and am ready to go.

The sun is shining here and it is a beautiful day. I hope everyone is well.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi, Toni,
Welcome back!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome back. You have had a busy, and hopefully enjoyable few days.

Sue


TLL said:


> Hi! It has been a fun several very busy days. Our girls are moved into their apartment and we celebrated one of their birthdays.
> 
> It looks like we are gearing up for a KAL. Yeah! I have the pattern and yarn and am ready to go.
> 
> The sun is shining here and it is a beautiful day. I hope everyone is well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Norma asked that I post the cowl I have been working on- it looks quite like there are several coils, but it is just knitted in one.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Very nice. Couldn't figure out at first what the letters were in the middle of it, then realized it was the keyboard. I like that colour.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Norma asked that I post the cowl I have been working on- it looks quite like there are several coils, but it is just knitted in one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Very nice. Couldn't figure out at first what the letters were in the middle of it, then realized it was the keyboard. I like that colour.
> 
> Sue


Thanks, Sue- the colours go very well with my denim skirt- plus with it being so wintery here- it is beautifully warm!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I just went out to get some needles, but of course I had to look at yarn
> 
> The first pic is what I just bought. I thought either would work for Monet, but both are fingering weight so I got additional as the pattern called for sportsweight. The second pic is the two sportsweights I was considering, which are certainly not as colorful as the first ones. The one on the left is a heather type.
> 
> Sue


I am partial to blues, so I like the blue, multi color one best, but the other is also nice.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Speaking of catching things...watch out for which Stablebummom entries you reply to...I don't drink - but apparently my computer does!

I can accept two repeated messages if I go over the 2 hour research limit...but on one of hers!!!

<Hic!>


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Sue- the colours go very well with my denim skirt- plus with it being so wintery here- it is beautifully warm!


Oh yes, that will look nice with denim and looks very cozy warm! Nicely done.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you, Bev and Sue!

Nice cowl, Julie! I love them for winter. 

It looks like I need to double check that yarn thing for the KAL. Would two fingerings equal a sportweight?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

TLL said:


> Hi! It has been a fun several very busy days. Our girls are moved into their apartment and we celebrated one of their birthdays.
> 
> It looks like we are gearing up for a KAL. Yeah! I have the pattern and yarn and am ready to go.
> 
> The sun is shining here and it is a beautiful day. I hope everyone is well.


Glad you had a fun time with your girls, though moving is not always a fun thing to do  
What yarn are you using? I am having such a hard time choosing!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Oh my gosh! Look what I just found! (Ronie I thought of you and your family reunion project for this one!)

http://goodnightgram.wordpress.com/2010/05/10/sunrise-illusion-face-cloth%C2%A9-knitting-pattern/

I'm going to have to break down and try an illusion project one of these days.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Oh yes, that will look nice with denim and looks very cozy warm! Nicely done.


I like mindless- I just cast on, decreased at one point to preserve the ruffled effect, and reversed direction, deliberately so it would curl in the opposite direction- have absolutely no idea how many stitches I had at any point!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Bev and Sue!
> 
> Nice cowl, Julie! I love them for winter.
> 
> It looks like I need to double check that yarn thing for the KAL. Would two fingerings equal a sportweight?


Thanks Toni- nice to have you back! I find a cowl much better than a scarf!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Here is the actual pattern link:

http://goodnightgram.files.wordpress.com/2010/05/sunrise-illusion-face-cloth.pdf


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> Glad you had a fun time with your girls, though moving is not always a fun thing to do
> What yarn are you using? I am having such a hard time choosing!


It is always so good to have time with our girls. It goes too quickly and it is time to part ways already. They are doing so well though. The birthday girl just found out she got a job as a veterinary assistant. She is SOOO excited! It will be wonderful experience for her and look great on her resume for getting into vet school. :thumbup:

I have a lot  of sock yarns that I was going to raid. I didn't read the pattern to notice that it called for a heavier yarn. I will have to do some rethinking on that...or double check my stash. There very well could be something down there. 

Which yarns are you considering?


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

I have the Norville serenity garden in mountain heather color way... I was thinking of it for Sirenia ... I think it's fingering. I thought it would be too stripe-y for Monet and maybe too thin, but the colors are perfectly Monet - like! What to decide!!! I love the ones you bought!



britgirl said:


> I just went out to get some needles, but of course I had to look at yarn
> 
> The first pic is what I just bought. I thought either would work for Monet, but both are fingering weight so I got additional as the pattern called for sportsweight. The second pic is the two sportsweights I was considering, which are certainly not as colorful as the first ones. The one on the left is a heather type.
> 
> Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm thinking (hoping) that I can just do extra repeats with the fingering to compensate for the finer yarn, so I bought extra yarn.

I had bought the first (reddish/pink) one at Joann, thinking if it went as well as with the one I used on Sirenia, I would be really happy with it. Then at the next store I found the one with the blues etc and just thought that might be even more perfect for Monet. I even looked at some beads with a view to using that one.

Sue



TLL said:


> It is always so good to have time with our girls. It goes too quickly and it is time to part ways already. They are doing so well though. The birthday girl just found out she got a job as a veterinary assistant. She is SOOO excited! It will be wonderful experience for her and look great on her resume for getting into vet school. :thumbup:
> 
> I have a lot  of sock yarns that I was going to raid. I didn't read the pattern to notice that it called for a heavier yarn. I will have to do some rethinking on that...or double check my stash. There very well could be something down there.
> 
> Which yarns are you considering?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I was wondering if you were going to just tease us with the pic. I haved some cotton upstairs, but can't remember what colours, but certainly that would be a nice one to try.

Sue


TLL said:


> Here is the actual pattern link:
> 
> http://goodnightgram.files.wordpress.com/2010/05/sunrise-illusion-face-cloth.pdf


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Norma asked that I post the cowl I have been working on- it looks quite like there are several coils, but it is just knitted in one.


The yarn is lovely, Jane. I love the colour and it will be perfect with your skirt. I did enjoy looking :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> The yarn is lovely, Jane. I love the colour and it will be perfect with your skirt. I did enjoy looking :thumbup:


Me Tarzan, she Jane!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*Toni* Good to see you back. Glad you had a good time


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sisu said:


> I am partial to blues, so I like the blue, multi color one best, but the other is also nice.


Me too :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> *Toni* Good to see you back. Glad you had a good time


Thank you, Norma!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I'm thinking (hoping) that I can just do extra repeats with the fingering to compensate for the finer yarn, so I bought extra yarn.
> 
> I had bought the first (reddish/pink) one at Joann, thinking if it went as well as with the one I used on Sirenia, I would be really happy with it. Then at the next store I found the one with the blues etc and just thought that might be even more perfect for Monet. I even looked at some beads with a view to using that one.
> 
> Sue


I was wondering if extra repeats would take care of the size difference. Thanks!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> The first pic is what I just bought. I thought either would work for Monet,


I love the pink - but the blue looks like it would work up well, too. Very Monet-like. The solids are nice but this is a great chance to use a variegated yarn.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Norma asked that I post the cowl ...


Great colourway! That will be comfy warm!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Me Tarzan, she Jane!


Sorry  *JULIE*. I am not having a good day!! I thought I was going out tomorrow to visit a vineyard but when I rang up to find the start time, my friend told me it was next week


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Me Tarzan, she Jane!


Gee, I think that I have heard that one before!

People keep confusing me with others, Sue, Bev, now Julie...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue those colors are nice... I would love a nice slow changing yarn... I have some fingering and worsted but my sport weight is all white! hmmm I wonder what weight that cone of yarn I have is... it might be just perfect.. its in a golden burnt orange color... 
Toni its great to see you back in the posts again.. I'm glad you had a great time with your girls... your making such great memories for your family.  It sounds like they have grown up to be very nice women!
Julie that cowl will certainly keep you warm this cold weather season.. and it will look great with a jean skirt.. I need to get a jean skirt.. all mine are too fancy for most places around here..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Gee, I think that I have heard that one before!
> 
> People keep confusing me with others, Sue, Bev, now Julie...


it is so easy to do... silly me thought I could remember everything written and then I get to the posting and I forget half of it!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I love the illusion dishcloth. I have made a few with Chriso.
Nothing like as complicated. The map was hard to photograph to be able to see the map.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Those are nice, Norma. Is Chriso the yarn? Do you have patterns for them?

Sue


Normaedern said:


> I love the illusion dishcloth. I have made a few with Chriso.
> Nothing like as complicated. The map was hard to photograph to be able to see the map.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I had never heard of illusion knitting before. Now Toni and Norma have got my interest.

Just found these links:

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knitting-Collections/11-optical-illusions-with-free-knitting-patterns

and
http://dishandwashclothmania.com/illusion-knitting/.

Sue


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Those are nice, Norma. Is Chriso the yarn? Do you have patterns for them?Sue


Sorry, not a good day. Chriso hosts a mystery dishcloth KAL every week here on KP. I did one a week for a long while. Before I joined in here. The yarn is sugar'n'cream.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I love the illusion dishcloth.


Nice work. I've seen some really interesting illusion knitting here on KP.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry you are not having a good day. Hopefully you will get a good night's sleep and tomorrow will be a better day. Thanks for the info. Hadn't heard about it before.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Sorry, not a good day. Chriso hosts a mystery dishcloth KAL every week here on KP. I did one a week for a long while. Before I joined in here. The yarn is sugar'n'cream.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I love the illusion dishcloth. I have made a few with Chriso.
> Nothing like as complicated. The map was hard to photograph to be able to see the map.


Wow! That map must have been a challenge to make!

Thanks for the fun links, Sue! I think it was Ronie who did a project a while back that introduced me to this illusion knitting.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Bev, there are some fun illusion dish clothes in Sue's links that would look good in purple, if you are needing more for your family projects.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Me Tarzan, she Jane!


Good laugh, Julie. 
 Loved it. Also loved your cowl. It looks so warm.

Toni, 
you made me laugh also. Tamarque is the one with the family projects in purple. It is so hard to keep everyone straight.

So here are the results of my afternoon at the yarn store. They did not have the Mansfield Garden Party colorway. So, I had the task of deciding between the colors that they did have.  Such a horrible task.  I went on Ravelry and checked projects in the colorways I was interested in. I ended up with Earl Grey. Here's a link to the finished project that decided for me. Although my skeins are lighter. One time I had three skeins of the same color on the table and they were all different shades.

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JustWantsToKnit/forest-foliage


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Chris,I love you colors. Not sure yet what yarn I am going to use, but I am really drawn to the Madeline tosh the designer used. I have used that before and it is very yummy yarn. Our LYS has gotten some in, so no postage.


Mmmmm, yes I love the purple and also the warm browns. But you know, there just isn't enough yards to complete the Monet. So I'm with you Bev, and am going to look at the Madeline Tosh yarns at the new LYS. She has 1 whole wall of only Madeline Tosh. And the more I look at that pattern, the more I love it. I will just try a different color scheme. There is also yarn there by a local (Lancaster, PA) woman who also has patterns. I will have to check those out and see if she has any variegated yarns. 
I'm so glad everyone twisted your arm, because that has helped me come to this decision. LOL :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oooo, Chris,
Are you close to Lancaster??? My family is from Lancaster County. I grew up in a small village, Sporting Hill, right outside of Manheim.

You won't regret checking out the Madeline Tosh. Ask if she has a computer so you can check out finished projects in your colorways on Ravelry. That helped me to decide.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

I love that yarn... The colors are subtle and beautiful... it won't be aggressively striped. I think you'll love knitting it. I was thinking that pattern itself looked like a great one to knit until I noticed the price to download it!!!



eshlemania said:


> Good laugh, Julie.
> Loved it. Also loved your cowl. It looks so warm.
> 
> Toni,
> ...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ... I ended up with Earl Grey. ...


Oh, my - this will look marvelous!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Bev, I like that Earl Grey. I just looked it up at Jimmy Beans wool.

Julie, I love the colors of your cowl. And quite interesting design.

Tamarque, I like that market bag.

Toni, glad all is good with you and the family.

I hope all who are under the weather feel better soon. 
I looked back on Ravelry to find the local designers name. It is Heather Zoppetti. And here is a link to one of her patterns that I would love to knit one day. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dahlia-cardigan


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...here is a link to one of her patterns that I would love to knit one day. ...dahlia-cardigan


Oh, yes. I love this pattern. Someone posted on in KP a while back done in a pale blue with something - small sequins maybe - scattered throughout. It was totally gorgeous!
Ah - this is it
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-232115-1.html


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Oooo, Chris,
> Are you close to Lancaster??? My family is from Lancaster County. I grew up in a small village, Sporting Hill, right outside of Manheim.


I am about 2 hours from that area. Have you ever been to Sight and Sound? Went on a bus trip 2 years ago to see Jonah. It was great. There is one in the Midwest.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, yes. I love this pattern. Someone posted on in KP a while back done in a pale blue with something - small sequins maybe - scattered throughout. It was totally gorgeous!
> Ah - this is it
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-232115-1.html


Oh, that is sweet! Thanks for the extra drool. I do hope there will be yarn and knitting in heaven cause I just don't have the time to do it all here. When I get off here I have to go back out...,no time to knit yesterday or today. :-(


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Great colourway! That will be comfy warm!


Just what I need at the moment! I am liking the colour mix.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> I do hope there will be yarn and knitting in heaven cause I just don't have the time to do it all here.


I'm counting on it. Just think of the gorgeous yarn that will be available.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Sorry  *JULIE*. I am not having a good day!! I thought I was going out tomorrow to visit a vineyard but when I rang up to find the start time, my friend told me it was next week


Just pulling your leg! Enjoy your vineyard trip when it happens!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Gee, I think that I have heard that one before!
> 
> People keep confusing me with others, Sue, Bev, now Julie...


I guess the Jane's of the world get a bit tired of that one! My big dislike growing up- because the family pronounced my name with a 'soft' j, being thought to be 'Shirley'.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I just went out to get some needles, but of course I had to look at yarn Sue


But of course you had to look at yarn!!!! I like the blue better than the pink. And in my mind I am thinking that the yarn I end up with will have blue in it too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Sue those colors are nice... I would love a nice slow changing yarn... I have some fingering and worsted but my sport weight is all white! hmmm I wonder what weight that cone of yarn I have is... it might be just perfect.. its in a golden burnt orange color...
> Toni its great to see you back in the posts again.. I'm glad you had a great time with your girls... your making such great memories for your family.  It sounds like they have grown up to be very nice women!
> Julie that cowl will certainly keep you warm this cold weather season.. and it will look great with a jean skirt.. I need to get a jean skirt.. all mine are too fancy for most places around here..


I must get around to stitching my second denim skirt- I am just about living in this one- good winter weight.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

vermontmary said:


> Thank you both!! Now I can get down to the business of choosing yarn!!


Before I went to bed last night I was looking at yarn online. So much to choose from. And A couple of weeks ago I said I am cutting myself off from anything new. But I just don't have any stash that would be good for the Monet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Bev, I like that Earl Grey. I just looked it up at Jimmy Beans wool.
> 
> Julie, I love the colors of your cowl. And quite interesting design.
> 
> ...


I made one, Chris that involved a lot of casting on and casting off- and therefore a lot of counting, but could not be bothered this time- so I just cast on what I thought I needed and knitted- 
I plan on making Nora's sweater I think it is called- really a swing jacket- that is designed for Alpaca- that will be my next magnum opus I hope. I know I tracked it down on Ravelry- which I am really only just learning.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Good laugh, Julie.
> Loved it. Also loved your cowl. It looks so warm.
> 
> Toni,
> you made me laugh also. Tamarque is the one with the family projects in purple. It is so hard to keep everyone straight.


You know, I got outside to check on my garden, and I wondered about that.  It is nice that there are so many involved here. I am sorry to Tamarque though.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ... I do hope there will be yarn and knitting in heaven...


Isn't that what it's all about?


> no time to knit yesterday or today. :-(


Oh, darn! So frustrating! When that happens to me, I'll stay up until 4am just to get a few rows in. Helps if you're retired.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess the Jane's of the world get a bit tired of that one!


No problem 
It fit too well to pass it up.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Me Tarzan, she Jane!


  :thumbup: 
I just about laughed myself off my kitchen stool!!!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I am enjoying the last of the cherries from my lovely cherry tree.
I also made the basket myself. Who says you can't teach an old dog new tricks?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow everyone must be online this afternoon.  I just was in here a few hours ago..LOL anyway.. I did do some Illusion Knitting and its a lot of fun... I can see myself having a great time with the sunshine wash cloth! I think everyone should try it 

Bev that yarn is very pretty... is that a sport weight ?? Its been so long since I have knitted with that weight I am out of touch.. the dish cloth cotton is like knitting with bulky weight yarn LOL oh.. I'm crocheting right now so its like crocheting with bulky weight yarn. 

Kitty Chris that is a beautiful sweater. It looks like it would look great with a skirt or pants.. I live in my sweatshirt.. I could see me living in a sweater like that..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

seriously needs blocked, but it didn't turn out too bad for my first attempt.. the next one will be smoother and better


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Jacki said:


> :thumbup:
> I just about laughed myself off my kitchen stool!!!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Jane, I like your basket- looks good with the cherries!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am enjoying the last of the cherries from my lovely cherry tree.
> I also made the basket myself. Who says you can't teach an old dog new tricks?


Mmm, those look good and the basket is wonderful. Woman of many talents :-D Cherries are so expensive here right now. How lucky to have a tree full.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> seriously needs blocked, but it didn't turn out too bad for my first attempt.. the next one will be smoother and better


Ronie, the doily came out great! It doesn't even look like it needs to be blocked to me! Looks just like the picture you showed us. Very pretty.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I ended up with Earl Grey.


That is a really nice choice also. The neutral colors will go with so many things when you wear it! The yarn looks so soft.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie, is it you who is collecting old doilies and bits of net? I would end up with a serious storage problem. I badly need more shelves, but think I may buy some flowers to plant first. I have hopes of doing that this holiday weekend- (Queen's Birthday).
That looks a very delicate pink on the little doily. Will they all be the same?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane,
I love your basket. Good job!

Ronie,
I love your doily. My yarn is Madeline Tosh sock, which Jill, the owner said that it's the same weight as the Sport, just has a bit more twist. I paid a bit more for the skeins, but they come with more yarn than the Sport.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Here is the coaster I made.


I love it! So pretty!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Jane, I like your basket- looks good with the cherries!


Thanks - too bad I can't share the cherries. They are yummy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks - too bad I can't share the cherries. They are yummy.


Would have to be one of my all time favourites- here they ripen just at Christmastime- so sell at a real premium.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Mmm, those look good and the basket is wonderful.


Thanks


> Woman of many talents


Legacy of my parents. I was going to say "mother" but, you know, my father was pretty creative with his hands as well.


> How lucky to have a tree full.


I just love it! You can't appreciate - living in Florida - what this means to a Newfoundlander - being in this lush growing country!
My cherry tree is my great treasure!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Ronie, ...It doesn't even look like it needs to be blocked ....


I find that with a lot of crochet work. It tends to display its glory without excessive force.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane,
> I love your basket. Good job!


Thank you 
It's great fun.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks - too bad I can't share the cherries. They are yummy.


We should all just show up in your courtyard tomorrow morning for coffee and breakfast. Sigh. Wouldn't that just be the bees knees.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> We should all just show up in your courtyard tomorrow morning for coffee and breakfast...


I'll put on extra coffee.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oooo, some fresh french pastries, perhaps???  Such a sweet dream.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks - too bad I can't share the cherries. They are yummy.


... And how do you have cherries already? I associate them with full summer!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I think I will knit the blue one up. I saw some beads today that I will go and take a look at again.

Sue


KittyChris said:


> But of course you had to look at yarn!!!! I like the blue better than the pink. And in my mind I am thinking that the yarn I end up with will have blue in it too.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Those cherries look yummy. Was that the basket you were just working on?

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I am enjoying the last of the cherries from my lovely cherry tree.
> I also made the basket myself. Who says you can't teach an old dog new tricks?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Don't you have to get all your fruit flown in from down south? I guess it is hard to appreciate how far north you really live. I am sure France is so different.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I just love it! You can't appreciate - living in Florida - what this means to a Newfoundlander - being in this lush growing country!
> My cherry tree is my great treasure!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I know what you mean. It sure seems to have been a busy day here. I go to my zumba class and come home a couple of pages later, and I wasn't gone that long.

Love your little coaster.

Sue


Ronie said:


> Wow everyone must be online this afternoon.  I just was in here a few hours ago..LOL anyway.. I did do some Illusion Knitting and its a lot of fun... I can see myself having a great time with the sunshine wash cloth! I think everyone should try it


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sounds like a good idea to me. In our dreams, I guess.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> We should all just show up in your courtyard tomorrow morning for coffee and breakfast. Sigh. Wouldn't that just be the bees knees.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Doy... I forgot you're in La Belle France!!!



vermontmary said:


> ... And how do you have cherries already? I associate them with full summer!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane that basket and those cherries look wonderful.. I have wanted to do some pine needle baskets but we have moved away from all my pine trees and it never happened..

Thank you for the kind comments about the coaster.. I will make 3 more just like it.. I have to find some cream in a #3thread.. I can't believe I don't have that weight... doubling it for the whole thing would be a huge pain .. just the 2 rows of trim doubled was a pain..LOL I am happy with it though..


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I'm counting on it. Just think of the gorgeous yarn that will be available.


I'm sure there must be "something" that needs to be knitted up there in Heaven. :thumbup: ...maybe we can bring our stashes with us? snicker, snicker!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ronie, is it you who is collecting old doilies and bits of net? I would end up with a serious storage problem. I badly need more shelves, but think I may buy some flowers to plant first. I have hopes of doing that this holiday weekend- (Queen's Birthday).
> That looks a very delicate pink on the little doily. Will they all be the same?


Well we have just bought this house a year ago January.. so about 1.5 years now.. anyway the whole house needed curtains and those curtains come in very nice zippered pouches.. I find most of the lace doily's fit in those.. and they store very nicely on my shelf in my closet .. I have another one for the Reunion crafts I am doing..


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks - too bad I can't share the cherries. They are yummy.


We will enjoy your enjoyment of them...and the coffee and pastries for breakfast.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

It is 2:33 a.m. and I have just caught up with the last 9 pp. Yeh, Ronie, know what you mean about keeping all the posts and posters in my head. Need to keep a pad to take notes as I read--but didn't.

Jan--I flipped when I saw those cherries and thought Canada? Now? Then remembered you are in sunny France. How lucky for you. The basket also looks very good. Sounds so idyllic for you.

Ronie--the doily looks great.

Illusion knitting-- have never done any but did read up on it. Doing a washcloth may a good way to test out the technique. Forgot already who sent the links, but thanx. The sunrise looks like a good candidate for a first try. But there are those lists of other patterns to explore, too.

Market bag--the color is a purplish-blue by Lionbrand. I think that was their Cotton Ease which is very nice to work with and they had great colors. It is not one of my purple projects but I suppose it could be. My family would not appreciate it I think. The boys don't go market shopping and my daughter disses my work all the time. Others? Have to think about it. 

These bags have so much stretch to them that they would work well for beach bags, laundry, etc. I took one of them to a fiber fest a few years back. Big mistake. It just kept holding more and more yarn! Of course, they could be made smaller. This bag has similar sizing to the white bag posted here the other day. Sorry, forgot who posted it. 

Yesterday was 89* here and no one was ready for that. Seedlings drooped right over and thought I lost them. Today was about 60* rainy in morning and chilly and overcast all day. Planted a bit more and weeded--a lot. Even found some comfrey plants which I thought had all died last year. Who ever heard of comfrey dying. Found a pineapple sage plant in local farm/garden store as well as some sweet potato plants. My potatoes did not produce roots for planting so was happy when a gardiner friend told me of this local source. They went straight into the ground when I got them home. Look forward to a nice little crop of them. 

Purple Baby blanket is all knitted and trying find the fortitude to attach the 9 lf of edging. Really should have studied the pattern better before beginning as I think I could have set it up better for doing the edging. thought of you Ronie talking about carefully planning your doily? project and how much easier it would have been if I had done that. Will post pics when I can wrap my mind around how to do the attachment. Have been trying to figure out matching a slipped stitch knit edge in worsted wt with a garter stitch edge in dk weight. Need to have a few hours to really focus on trying it w/o feeling hurried.

Julie--your cowl looks so interesting. Will have to reread your method of doing it. Colors are terrific. Glad you are feeling better.

Reading all these posts, it seems we all are purple/blue people with some neutrals thrown in. Is that a misperception?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tamarque said:


> ...
> 
> Julie--your cowl looks so interesting. Will have to reread your method of doing it. Colors are terrific. Glad you are feeling better.
> ...


Thanks! The colours are really good. Just chewing through the tissues at the moment.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*Toni* The map dishcloth was only like a lace pattern that changes all the time and a dishcloth is a lot smaller than a shawl :lol: :lol:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*Bev* I _love_ that yarn. I can't wait to see it knitted up.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KittyChris That is a stunning pattern. The completed item was gorgeous


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I am enjoying the last of the cherries from my lovely cherry tree.
> I also made the basket myself. Who says you can't teach an old dog new tricks?


Tres chic! I am green with envy. Lovely basket and cherries... my favourite. We will have them here in about a month :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Savour your coffee and courtyard for us :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, your coaster is very sweet :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Oooo, some fresh french pastries, perhaps???  Such a sweet dream.


Sure lots of croissants!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

vermontmary said:


> ... And how do you have cherries already? I associate them with full summer!


I am towards the south in France & these are the variety of cherries that ripen first. We generally have them in May but last year they were late.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I think I will knit the blue one up....


I can picture it recreating the trees & water of a Monet painting already. 
Happy bead hunting.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Those cherries look yummy. Was that the basket you were just working on?


No, I made that one last year. Last going off, I was working on a dome to cover my cheese plate but it didn't work out right. It kept wanting to close in too much. I had to do the weaving version of frogging three times but then decided to just carry on. It still looks quite nice but will serve another purpose.
Don't have time to start another this year so it will have to wait.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Don't you have to get all your fruit flown in from down south?


We get pretty well everything flown in.


> I guess it is hard to appreciate how far north you really live.


The funny thing is that we live at almost the same latitude in Newfoundland as here in France.


> I am sure France is so different.


It is beautiful here. I hate to leave it but then home is home. You probably need to leave Paradise occasionally in order to appreciate it anyway.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Jane that basket and those cherries look wonderful...


Thanks 


> I have wanted to do some pine needle baskets ...


That must be tricky to work with.


> doubling it for the whole thing would be a huge pain ...


I can imagine.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> We will enjoy your enjoyment of them...and the coffee and pastries for breakfast.


Since I have to start consuming whatever I have on hand before my return home, this morning I have been attending the Lace Party while drinking my coffee accompanied with some brie, mousse de canard & paté de campagne spread on fresh baguette slices.
Deadly, I know but...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> IJan--... Sounds so idyllic for you.


Yes - I think that you could say that.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> ... Lovely basket and cherries...


Thank you. Enjoy your cherries, too!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Since I have to start consuming whatever I have on hand before my return home, this morning I have been attending the Lace Party while drinking my coffee accompanied with some brie, mousse de canard & paté de campagne spread on fresh baguette slices.
> Deadly, I know but...


A girl has to do what a girl has to do. :hunf: (So envious)


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Jane that basket and those cherries look wonderful.. I have wanted to do some pine needle baskets but we have moved away from all my pine trees and it never happened..


Ronie, I never heard of a pine needle basket before. I have tons of pine needles here and would love to ship you some. The needles fall all year, though the best is in the fall when they 'shed' and the ground looks like it snowed pine needles as they are covering everything. There are about 12 white pines around my home - it's too bad I never heard of this before. Now I have to google. 
Ps- love the coaster.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Quote:

The funny thing is that we live at almost the same latitude in Newfoundland as here in France.

Remembering my geography classes at school, I wonder if that is because of the moderating effect of the Gulf Stream. I know where I am from in England is on 51st parallel, about the same as Moscow, but much, much milder climate. Maybe the Gulf Stream has already left the North American coast before reaching up your way.

Either way you are lucky to have your second home there.
Sue


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> A girl has to do what a girl has to do.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: That's what you told me, Jane, as I talked about buying yarn yesterday. Enjoy every last bite and minute you have there. For the good of the group.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> A girl has to do what a girl has to do. :hunf:


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

somebody posted this site on KP Links today. there are a number of dishcloths that are lacey that look like fun to make:

http://www.crochetnmore.com/kitchen.htm


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...I wonder if that is because of the moderating effect of the Gulf Stream.


Yes it is & we are only just inland from the Bay of Biscay.


> Maybe the Gulf Stream has already left the North American coast before reaching up your way.


It does curve up by us but the Labrador Current has a counteractive effect.


> Either way you are lucky to have your second home there.


Yes - I feel that way!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Enjoy every last bite and minute you have there. For the good of the group.


Well, okay, I'll invite the group to share supper with me this evening - vicariously. I have company coming but am trying to get as much as possible done before hand since I am here alone & can't be in the living room to entertain them & be in the kitchen cooking at the same time. 
The problem is people keep having conversations which I miss. I tell them that they have to stop talking when I am out of the room but they don't listen to me!
I'll share the menu in bit. My doggie is giving me hints that it is time to go for a walk.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> somebody posted this site on KP Links today...


Thank for the link. I'll have a close look later.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I'm not really into crochet, other than the basic single and double crochet, but this looks an interesting site and maybe sometime I can try and take my crochet to a higher level.

Sue


tamarque said:


> somebody posted this site on KP Links today. there are a number of dishcloths that are lacey that look like fun to make:
> 
> http://www.crochetnmore.com/kitchen.htm


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm looking forward to seeing the menu. Maybe I can drool a little as I contemplate what plain fare I will be making for our dinner.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Well, okay, I'll invite the group to share supper with me this evening - vicariously. I have company coming but am trying to get as much as possible done before hand since I am here alone & can't be in the living room to entertain them & be in the kitchen cooking at the same time.
> The problem is people keep having conversations which I miss. I tell them that they have to stop talking when I am out of the room but they don't listen to me!
> I'll share the menu in bit. My doggie is giving me hints that it is time to go for a walk.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing the menu. Maybe I can drool a little ...


It should be drool-worthy even if I do say so myself. 

Okay guests arrive at 7pm & we start with an apéritif - this is not the appetizer. It is pre-dinner drinks with snacks.
The local preference is for Pineau - not to be confused with Pinot. We aren't far from the Cognac region & the grapes for Pineau & Cognac are related. So most of the vines in this area are for one or the other.
Snacks can be very simple or more elaborate. I'll serve nuts, small Wasabi coated rice cakes & bacon wrapped water chestnuts. You can't get either of those here so I bring them with me as a treat. (Bacon has been in the freezer since I got here.)

Details on the appetizer later. Have to get back to work.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow, I am still full from coffee and pastries in your courtyard. I will eat light today so I have room for your yummies tonight.

Thank you so for sharing a bit of your life with us.

Sue,
I bet your plain fare will be filling and yummy too.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Wow, I am still full from coffee and pastries in your courtyard. I will eat light today so I have room for your yummies tonight.
> 
> Thank you so for sharing a bit of your life with us.
> 
> ...


Me, too!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Oh wow, pages and pages of yarn, finished projects, food, and links. I need to take notes, lol. Wonderful to see all the pretty things and to see the yarn choices for the KAL. I thought I had the perfect yarn but it is lace weight. Hmm, go buy more (I have 450 yards) and do extra repeats, or use some of my sock yarn stash, or buy new yarn. Decisions, decisions.

I am about two thirds of the way through the baby blanket. The shower is this Sunday so I'll be getting the mother something from her gift registry so as not to go empty handed. I'll send the blanket to her at a later date. I think I am going to have to start the christening blankets for the presumed future babies of my niece and nephew, both of whom are at that stage in life to start their families, as nine months is just not enough knitting time for me to get anything finished, lol.

Happy knitting and crocheting,

Melanie


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

My mouth is watering already. Will have to savour these for now, whilst you get back to work. Don't work too hard over the stove!

Any chance you take a photo of it all when you are done?

Sue


jscaplen said:


> It should be drool-worthy even if I do say so myself.
> 
> Okay guests arrive at 7pm & we start with an apéritif - this is not the appetizer. It is pre-dinner drinks with snacks.
> The local preference is for Pineau - not to be confused with Pinot. We aren't far from the Cognac region & the grapes for Pineau & Cognac are related. So most of the vines in this area are for one or the other.
> ...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ... for the KAL. I thought I had the perfect yarn but it is lace weight.


I don't think lace weight would work as well. I checked to see if others had been knit but there are only two - done wth sport weight. I would think that fingering would work okay - just add to it.


> nine months is just not enough knitting time ...


Certainly not when you have other projects on the go.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Pictures would be wonderful.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...Don't work too hard over the stove!


I love the cooking part. It is the cleaning part that I shrink from.


> Any chance you take a photo of it all when you are done?


I'll try to remember.

Appetizer:
Crab Rangoon served with a salad with a balsamic vinegar-honey-mustard dressing (two different lettuces from my neighbour's garden - one green the other kind of a beet red), some nice elongated cherry tomatoes for colour &, if I have time, mushroom caps stuffed with Boursin cheese with a sprinkle of cayenne on top baked in the oven. 
Accompanied by your choice of a white Gewurtztrminer from the Alsace region or a red Côtes de Rhône.

Okay - off to start the Crab Rangoon - also a novelty here because I don't think that you can get wonton wrappers here. I bring them with me, too. No one has had it before but they all love it.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Crab Rangoon is one of my favorites. How long will the eating of the dinner run from aperitif to dessert? I want to be sure to set aside enough time. Ah, it sounds wonderful. I love to cook and try new recipes, but I don't have the time right now.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Yes Tamaraque I do think we are drawn to purple... a lot of our projects are in the shades of purple.. 
That reminds me of a T-Shirt I saw... "When I grow old I shall wear Purple" LOL unfortunately that shirt was in a window getting very faded.. so I never bought it.

KittyChris I have pine trees all around me too!!! I just don't live on the piece of property that had huge Ponderosa Pines on it any more.. but your offer is very sweet.. I do think if you google Pineneedle baskets you will find some sources to learn how to do it.. they can be very beautiful.. the little nub that holds all the needles together makes a beautiful design element .. kinda like a Nupp 

Jane your dinner party sounds amazing.. I feel like I'm there... I have only had _bad_ Crab Rangoon I know yours is much better... I have a appetizer that is Jalapeno Pepper and Cream Cheese wrapped in a won ton wrapper then deep fried.. the trick is to freeze them first so they don't ooze out all over and make a mess... those are amazing.. I can't wait to see what your serving as the main course


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Dinner sounds wonderful. :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

OOh, homemade crab rangoon---too yummy. Don't eat it anymore but always loved it.

Sounds like you are really going all out for dinner. However, I relate to the cook's dilemma of being the hostess and missing the conversation. My solution is to do potlucks.
Every Thanksgiving for over 25 yrs I have hosted dinner as a potluck. In earlier years when I opened the event to the community there were as many as 40-50 people in my house. I cleaned out up the first floor for 3 days and made two huge turkeys and that was it. Everything else was brought by others and we never lacked for food of all varieties. Dinners are a smaller, more intimate group these years, but still work the same way and I never miss visiting with everyone. And everyone helps clean up, too. With the loss of a couple of the elders of us, we now need to train the younger generation to pick up the slack and take responsibility. Life changes.

But do hope your dinner party is wonderful.

I want to note the passing of Maya Angelou 2 days ago. I am feeling the loss of this powerful, wonderful woman in the world so strongly. It is hard to imagine how she was able to accomplish so much in her life. And such a fabulous writer--novels, poetry. I would like to share a slice of her life in the following links:

short bio:
http://mayaangelou.com/bio/

links to obituary talks she gave on other greats:
http://www.democracynow.org/appearances/maya_angelou

The mountains shook when she transitioned. May we all learn from her life.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...How long will the eating of the dinner run from aperitif to dessert? ...


We'll be at it until mid-night. You don't eat in a rush here.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...I have only had _bad_ Crab Rangoon...


That's too bad. what was wrong with it?


> I have a appetizer that is Jalapeno Pepper and Cream Cheese wrapped in a won ton wrapper then deep fried.. ...


Ooh - have to check that one out!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...I want to note the passing of Maya Angelou 2 days ago...I would like to share a slice of her life in ...


Thank you for the news & the links. I look forward to reading them later.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Okay - Crab Rangoon is sitting on its tray in the fridge waiting to be popped into the oven. Gotta make the vinaigrette next.

Main course:
Chicken Korma served with lightly perfumed Basmati rice & a dry pea-carrot-cashew curry
Wine choice as before with the addition of a nice Bordeaux - Château Fleur de Plaisance - Côtes de Bourg
Everyone that's coming prefers red over white - even with chicken.
I neglected to mention before that all courses are accompanied by a variety of French breads. These guys love their bread!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you for the links, Tamarque. I have read some of her poetry and it is wonderful. Even here in the UK she made an deep impression.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Next is the cheese course:
- a fresh goat cheese (chèvre) with dried cranberries on top
- another, riper, goat cheese - Saint Maure in the form of a log (bûche)
- a sheep cheese (brébis) with fenugrec bits in it - thought it looked interesting
- a Bethmale (cow cheese) &
Roquefort (to burn the hair out of our noses!)

...with wine & bread, of course, not sure of the wine. I'll let my connaisseur friend see what I have that will be suitable with our cheese selection.

Tidied, swept, vacuumed, cleaned the bathrooms... -now to get a shower & decide what else can be done in the time remaining.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Everything sounds absolutely delicious. 
I love the way that the French really take their time to eat a meal and really enjoy it. No rush to finish, just relax and enjoy the food and the company.

Do hope that you have a wonderful evening. Are you eating inside or out?

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Next is the cheese course:
> - a fresh goat cheese (chèvre) with dried cranberries on top
> - another, riper, goat cheese - Saint Maure in the form of a log (bûche)
> - a sheep cheese (brébis) with fenugrec bits in it - thought it looked interesting
> ...


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Ronie said:


> That reminds me of a T-Shirt I saw... "When I grow old I shall wear Purple" LOL unfortunately that shirt was in a window getting very faded.. so I never bought it.
> 
> Made me remember this poem...and all of the women who were old before me who thought this was the best poem ever.
> 
> ...


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

I've just read 14 pages and I'm not even going to attempt to comment on all the pics of projects, yarns, recipes and so on. Sure as fate I'll miss someone so from today I'll try and keep up. I don't usually log on until late afternoon when nobody else is here so I'm always trying to catch up. 
I'll just say hi from a damp and dismal Scotland - it must be summer coming on.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dessert Course:
Who guessed cherries?
I screened hundreds of cherry recipes & tested about a hundred (cakes, desserts, salads, meat sauces) & this is my absolute favourite:

Cherry Delight - it is served with an almond flavoured sauce & contains walnuts from my friend's tree.

The only liquid ingredient is one egg but it comes out very moist & really dark. People think that there is chocolate in it but it is just the dark juice of the cherries that colours it. I serve it with "squirty" cream &/or ice cream.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Ooh, I love cherries but we only get them here for about three weeks and they're horrendously expensive.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Jane, your dinner is sounding more and more delicious as you go. Have a wonderful evening!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> I've just read 14 pages and I'm not even going to attempt to comment on all the pics of projects, yarns, recipes and so on. Sure as fate I'll miss someone so from today I'll try and keep up. I don't usually log on until late afternoon when nobody else is here so I'm always trying to catch up.
> I'll just say hi from a damp and dismal Scotland - it must be summer coming on.


And of course we've not had the usual start over the last couple of weeks- we should be back on track this weekend, however! Hasn't stopped the conversation though!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Wonderful menu. Have a lovely evening!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Wonderful menu.


Not finished ...
After dessert we have coffee - yes after. 
Often there is chocolate or something - I forgot the After Eights but I have some dark chocolate covered pomegranate.
After that there is the need for a little digestif - a cognac, brandy, or liqueur. (Sometimes people have the cognac with the coffee.)
I will also offer a bakeapple flavoured liqueur that I brought from home.
Anyone familiar with bakeapples?


> Have a lovely evening!


Thanks


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> We'll be at it until mid-night. You don't eat in a rush here.


That's what I thought. I wanted to be sure I had the right nuance for the evening. Much cleaning to do today, but I plan on spending the day in France.  Started with coffee and pastries and will end at midnight with marvelous conversion and food.

Jane, 
you have a wonderful time. Could you be persuaded at a later date to share that cherry recipe?

Tamarque,
Thanks for the links. I really enjoyed reading her bio. She was very accomplished.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Everything sounds absolutely delicious.


Certainly hoping that it turns out that way. 


> I love the way that the French really take their time to eat a meal and really enjoy it. No rush to finish, just relax and enjoy the food and the company.


I have changed the tempo of how I serve meals when we have company at home as well. I used to always make sure that everything was timed just so - when the starter was done, the next course was ready to put on the table. Here there can be a lapse of a half hour before moving on.


> Do hope that you have a wonderful evening. Are you eating inside or out?


We'll start out on the terrace but I'd rather have the main course inside where it is easier for me to serve.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Your cherry dessert sounds like something to die for.

Bakeapple liqueur? Know baked apples which I remember with lots of whipped cream years ago (not today for me), but liqueur flavored like that? That's a new one.

But it is the cheeses that I drool for. I am such a cheese person and love the local goat and sheep cheeses I can get.
Your assortment sounds fantastic.

Hopefully the weather will be divine for such a leisurely and luxurous meal and you get to spend most of your time with your guests.


----------



## PatBrown (Jan 17, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Dessert Course:
> Who guessed cherries?
> I screened hundreds of cherry recipes & tested about a hundred (cakes, desserts, salads, meat sauces) & this is my absolute favourite:
> 
> ...


Okay, I Googled Cherry Delight and only came up with recipes using canned cherry pie filling... Would you be willing to share your recipe?? Sounds yummy!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Jane, I am drooling as I have been reading to catch up! Everything you are making sounds so special and delish! Enjoy the meal and company. 
Tamarque thank you for the links about Maya Angelou. She was an amazing woman and I loved her presence, read many of her poems and loved listening to her speak! She will be missed by many.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I'll be that little fly on the wall, watching and enjoying the merriment.

I hadn't heard of bakeapple before, but when I googled it came up with cloudberry which I have heard of.

Hope you have a wonderful evening with your friends.
Sue


jscaplen said:


> We'll start out on the terrace but I'd rather have the main course inside where it is easier for me to serve.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ronie, is it you who is collecting old doilies and bits of net? I would end up with a serious storage problem. I badly need more shelves, but think I may buy some flowers to plant first. I have hopes of doing that this holiday weekend- (Queen's Birthday).
> That looks a very delicate pink on the little doily. Will they all be the same?


Happy holiday. Keep warm. Loved your cowl.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Happy holiday. Keep warm. Loved your cowl.


We have just got all the warnings to try to keep the road toll down. Definitely the time to try to keep warm! I am enjoying my cowl.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> We have just got all the warnings to try to keep the road toll down. Definitely the time to try to keep warm! I am enjoying my cowl.


What does that mean "keep the road toll down"? Do you need to stay off the roads for safety purposes?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> What does that mean "keep the road toll down"? Do you need to stay off the roads for safety purposes?


We talk of the deaths on the road as the road toll- last year at the holiday they managed none at all- but so far we are off to a very bad start - and strictly speaking it is not the holiday yet.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> We talk of the deaths on the road as the road toll- last year at the holiday they managed none at all- but so far we are off to a very bad start - and strictly speaking it is not the holiday yet.


I am sorry to hear that. I hope the weekend goes better.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> I am sorry to hear that. I hope the weekend goes better.


I think we all do- no-one wants people to be grieving at this time- but it does happen, sadly.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Ooh - have to check that one out!


I couldn't even tell you because it didn't stay in my mouth long enough.. 1 time was in a Chinese Buffet and another time it was a frozen dish someone reheated... so you see I probably didn't even get close to the real thing 

Your dinner sounds like the kind Jacki throws... give her a reason for a dinner party and she's all over it!!! Right?? 

I know the world is a better place and will sorely miss Maya Angelo I adored her for over 30 years now... amazing.. and I was thrilled to find out that her and Oprah were close because I was able to experience more of her grace and amazing spirit.. I use to watch Oprah every day  Thank you for the links.. 

I just read more of the pages.. and am editing this!

I want to go to a dinner party like that... it sounds so enjoyable and merry!

Jacki I love that poem. I think I have read it before but had forgotten it all... It sounds like a woman that was ready for the kids to grow up and move out... LOL funny thing is once they do we want them back with us again.. 

Stay inside and stay safe Julie... It sounds like the wise thing to do...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, I hope you have a good holiday weekend.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It does sound like it would be a lovely dinner party. 
I think that poem was what inspired the formation of Red Hat societies. 
The first time I heard it, it was read by an almost 90-year old woman at my churchwomen's group and I was really impressed by the words. I am not a big fan of purple, but have to admit that I did buy a couple of purple sweaters a couple of years ago, that I would once have said were outside of my comfort zone, but now I do love them and I did knit Lavender Fields in shades of purple/violet.

Sue


Ronie said:


> I want to go to a dinner party like that... it sounds so enjoyable and merry!
> 
> Jacki I love that poem. I think I have read it before but had forgotten it all... It sounds like a woman that was ready for the kids to grow up and move out... LOL funny thing is once they do we want them back with us again..
> 
> Stay inside and stay safe Julie... It sounds like the wise thing to do...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks to Ronie and Norma. Would be nice if I could stop coughing!!!!- hopefully this too will pass!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks to Ronie and Norma. Would be nice if I could stop coughing!!!!- hopefully this too will pass!


Your welcome.. my son just texted that he was ill and wanted a nice warm shower.. and for me to come and get him  There seems to always be something going around...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Your welcome.. my son just texted that he was ill and wanted a nice warm shower.. and for me to come and get him  There seems to always be something going around...


I am about to head to the shower myself!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Okay - Crab Rangoon is sitting on its tray in the fridge waiting to be popped into the oven. Gotta make the vinaigrette next.
> 
> Main course:
> Chicken Korma served with lightly perfumed Basmati rice & a dry pea-carrot-cashew curry
> ...


Jane, EVERYTHING sounds so good!!!!! I have had a wonderful trip to France for your dinner. Thank you!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Julie--if you want to do herbals, try some mullein tea with golden seal root powder. Boil the water, 5 cups. Add about 1/4-1/2 tsp of golden seal root powder and simmer for about 4-5 minutes. Remove pot from heat and add 1 oz of mullein leaves. Cover and let steep. Drink throughout the day.

Mullein is a terrific herb for lungs. Goldenseal Root Powder is great for all mucous membranes and linings of the eyes, lungs, etc. It also augments the value of other herbs when used together.

Those non-stop coughs are really annoying.

Regarding Maya Angelou's passing: just wrote to the Diversity Commm in the school district and asked them to ensure that her life is included in the curriculum and that her books are on the HS and MS library shelves. She is such an incredible role model and students, both white and those of color need to see people of color as role models. Will see what they do.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Tamarque, the world is a much richer place due to Maya's talents, many will miss her. 

Jackie, I have never heard that poem before, I sure do like it. I believe I have told you all that I plan on pink hair when it goes grey. Now I can also wear purple and a red hat to boot!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Jackie, I have never heard that poem before, I sure do like it. I believe I have told you all that I plan on pink hair when it goes grey. Now I can also wear purple and a red hat to boot!


Everyone will surely see you coming, Chris.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Julie--if you want to do herbals, try some mullein tea with golden seal root powder. Boil the water, 5 cups. Add about 1/4-1/2 tsp of golden seal root powder and simmer for about 4-5 minutes. Remove pot from heat and add 1 oz of mullein leaves. Cover and let steep. Drink throughout the day.
> 
> Mullein is a terrific herb for lungs. Goldenseal Root Powder is great for all mucous membranes and linings of the eyes, lungs, etc. It also augments the value of other herbs when used together.
> 
> Those non-stop coughs are really annoying.


Tamarque, would you know if these are ok to use when one has an impaired liver?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Julie--if you want to do herbals, try some mullein tea with golden seal root powder. Boil the water, 5 cups. Add about 1/4-1/2 tsp of golden seal root powder and simmer for about 4-5 minutes. Remove pot from heat and add 1 oz of mullein leaves. Cover and let steep. Drink throughout the day.
> 
> Mullein is a terrific herb for lungs. Goldenseal Root Powder is great for all mucous membranes and linings of the eyes, lungs, etc. It also augments the value of other herbs when used together.
> 
> ...


I'd have to check out if it is OK with warfarin. That is such a sensitive drug.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Julie & KittyChris--looked up both herbs an they are generally considered safe with no contraindications for any drugs or reactions. One article noted a mild skin rash on rare occasions.

Not meaning to overload, but I think those who want to see a fuller bio of Maya Angelou, Democracy Now! put together an in depth review of her life. Several readings by Maya. This is followed by an interview with Sonia Sanchez, a close friend.

http://www.democracynow.org/2014/5/29/a_peace_warrior_poet_civil_rights


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Everyone will surely see you coming, Chris.


One of my favourite poems. When the time comes go for it, Chris
:thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Could you be persuaded at a later date to share that cherry recipe?


Hope it isn't too long to post here:
Cherry Delight

http://whatscookingamerica.net/Cake/CherryDelight.htm

1 cup all-purpose flour 
1 1 /4 cups sugar 
1 teaspoon baking soda 
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1 tablespoon butter or margarine, melted 
1 egg, beaten 
2 cups fresh or frozen pitted tart or "pie" cherries, lightly drained (reserve 1 cup juice*) 
1/2 teaspoon pure almond extract 
1/2 cup chopped nuts (walnut, pecans, or hazelnuts) 
Cherry Sauce (see recipe below)
Prepared whipped topping

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. 
In a large bowl, sift together flour, sugar, baking soda, cinnamon, and salt. 
In a medium bowl, combine butter or margarine, egg, sour cherries, almond extract, and nuts:
add to flour mixture. 
Bake, uncovered, in an ungreased 9-inch square pan 45 minutes or 
until a toothpick inserted in center comes out clean. Remove from oven and cut into squares. Serve with hot Cherry Sauce and prepared whipped topping. 
Makes 8 servings.

Cherry Sauce: 
1 cup cherry juice 
1 tablespoon cornstarch 
1/2 cup sugar 
1/4 teaspoon pure almond extract 
1 tablespoon butter or margarine

In a small saucepan over medium-high heat, 
combine cherry juice, cornstarch, sugar, almond extract, and butter or margarine; 
cook for 10 minutes, stirring constantly.

* I cut the cherries in 2, put sugar on them & left it for a bit to generate some juice. 
Then I topped it up with orange juice.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Apparently Bakeapple Iceberg can be source-purchased from Auk Island Winery on the http://www.winesofcanada.com/nfld.html web entry.

Some names that Bakeapple can be known asdepending on country of origin:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rubus_chamaemorus

Some of the entries I read from all yallI consider potential November-December extracts for holiday pastries. There is NO hurry on getting any of itand those who know my background religion need not worryI only get the LARGE extract bottle size and no biggerI dont like the smell of any of it without the spices and it has to be cooked at 300 degrees Fahrenheit or higher for the 12-30 minutes (unless Figgy Pudding  close to one hour).

Jscaplen  make sure you use the real cream cheese and not the sugared variety. Crab Rangoon should be savorynot slightly sweet.

And that Cherry Delight.whimperjust HAD to collect it!

I'm hungry from having to work back 5 pages. The recipes/menus...not the effort to click back and read.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Hope it isn't too long to post here:
> Cherry Delight
> 
> http://whatscookingamerica.net/Cake/CherryDelight.htm
> ...


For us this would make a Christmas treat- I will have to bookmark it!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Know baked apples which I remember with lots of whipped cream years ago (not today for me), but liqueur flavored like that?


These aren't apples but berries that grow on the marshes - bog we call it. I scanned through a bit & noticed that Sue tracked down the term cloudberry which is what they are called elsewhere. The liqueur that I have is made in Finland, actually.
Home, they are like gold - my mother loved them. They are hard to find (as in knowing where they are) and hard to get at (because of the boggy terrain.) No one would ever disclose where they pick their bakeapples!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...it is the cheeses that I drool for...


I have come to really enjoy them. Cheese is not a part of meals at home. It is basically used for cooking or a cheese & cracker snack - generally meaning cheddar.
By the time you get to the cheese course, though, there isn't a lot of room for cheese - at least for me. Even if you eat "lightly" in the other courses, it all adds up!
I always take just a taste of every cheese & follow the advice of my friend (who was here last night): start with the mildest & finish with the strongest. 
The cheeses were great but that Roquefort really had a bite to it!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

PatBrown said:


> ... only came up with recipes using canned cherry pie filling...


This recipe says to use fresh or frozen cherries. I added a note about the fact that fresh cherries don't really have any juice so the frozen ones work best for generating the juice for the yummy sauce. My neighbour always saves me a few bags of frozen cherries for when I get back because I shut off the electricity when I leave so can't freeze them for myself. God bless her!
Another note in case you make this dessert:
as you start to stir, it really seems that you are missing a wet ingredient. The first time that I made it, I went back to double check the recipe online. It is dry & hard to stir one second, then almost like magic, it is a lovely batter.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Apparently Bakeapple Iceberg can be source-purchased from Auk Island Winery


This is an iceberg wine - can be really expensive - & this is my home province!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> We talk of the deaths on the road as the road toll...


That is something that I remember used to be talked about home over the holidays. I haven't hard it mentioned in years.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> That is something that I remember used to be talked about home over the holidays. I haven't hard it mentioned in years.


I guess it may be from our joint British heritage!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you for the recipe Jane. Copied and saved with my recipes! Sure sounds yummy. How many people did you have for dinner? Hope it all went well!
I have heard of cloud berries from my Swedish friend, but never tasted them or the wine.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane,
Thanks so much for the recipe. I bookmarked it and noted-dessert Jane made us in France.  The cheeses look so yummy. But like you, I would probably just take bites.

Cloudberries sound so interesting.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Jane, thanks so much for dessert recipe. Thank you too for taking us through the menu yesterday.

Sue


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Jane, thanks so much for dessert recipe. Thank you too for taking us through the menu yesterday.
> 
> Sue


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PatBrown (Jan 17, 2013)

Jane - I'll add my thanks for the recipe as well!! Can't wait to try it!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess it may be from our joint British heritage!


I think that you may be right.
I've noticed other things that you & other people from "down under"* have commented on that are also pertinent to us. We've kept a pretty strong attachment to England. There are still people who fly the Union Jack in Newfoundland.

*I've often wondered how people from Australia & New Zealand feel about that expression. There's no up or down in outer space but I feel like the northern hemisphere seems to have claimed that it is oriented correctly while those on the other side of the equator are misaligned or something. Almost like a superiority issue.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

The recipe looks delicious as did the Roquefort :thumbup: 
The info about cloudberries was facinating. I have never heard of them before.
That was good read whilst I had my lunch. Only poached egg on toast :thumbdown:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Thank you for the recipe...


You & others who've mentioned it are very welcome. 


> How many people did you have for dinner? Hope it all went well!


Six - & yes it went very well.
They left around midnight & I poured myself some more wine & knit until about three.


> I have heard of cloud berries from my Swedish friend, but never tasted them or the wine.


They have a very distinctive taste. I didn' like them so much when I was young - I preferred them just before they were ripe.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

That cloudberry/bakeapple photo looks like a golden strawberry plant but the berry seems shaped more like a blackberry. And the grow in wet places (bogs/marshes). I wonder if they grow around me in the wetland areas? Will have to look that up.

Kaixixang--I really do not know your background. Your moniker here suggests you are of Asian background and your comments on the crab rangoon says you know that cuisine. Where is your family from originally?

cultural idioms---Julie you talk of road toll. In the US we talk of road kill but that usually refers to animals killed by cars.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...Thank you too for taking us through the menu yesterday.


Truth be told, I was taking breaks to get off my feet. Nice to share, just the same. I've learned so many special things about the French culture.
I am about to take a cup of tea & my knitting out to the terrace for a short break. Just finished cleaning up & will have some people in for tea around 4.
Tomorrow I have another crowd coming for supper so I might try to do some advance prep for that.
Good thing that I have leftovers for supper. Korma tastes so good the 2nd day - the flavours are richer.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> ...Only poached egg on toast :thumbdown:


There's a lot to be said for simple fare. I'd sprinkle some freshly ground black pepper over it & have a cup of tea to savour it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I wonder if they grow around me in the wetland areas?


These are peat bogs - with black earth - highly acidic.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane,
Thanks again for sharing. Is your life always filled with people?? You sound busy the next couple of day. How wonderful to have friends on both sides of the world. In a way, we do the same thing on Lace Party-the friends around the world thing. 

DH and I have no cleaning till after supper and it's a simple office. Does not take us long. So today after breakfast and coffee-coffee always seems to mean vacation to me, we are going to go garage saling. We have a paper all marked up and I have a route in mind. We will stop somewhere for lunch and come home in the afternoon when tired and take a nap. 

I have one more scarf to knit, then I will be concentrating on my LF. Looking forward to the Random Monet.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> There's a lot to be said for simple fare. I'd sprinkle some freshly ground black pepper over it & have a cup of tea to savour it.


I do do both of those! Still fancy your dinner menu, though
:lol:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Have a lovely day, Bev. You deserve a rest!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris I hope we are all still around when you do that and you can share a picture! there is a avatar here on KP and she has very bright pink hair.. my Grandmother had Purple hair.. she put bluing it! it was a popular thing to do in the 60's especially if you didn't like the way your hair turns grey..  

Jane does that grow on a vine like a blackberry?? I just noticed something like that growing along the fence line and my husband said it looked like a Salmon Berry... maybe they are the same thing... 

I love the cheese platter.. and your right we don't eat cheese like some other countries do.. I do remember when I was dating my husband and we went on a hike.. up a very tall peak and sat there and had some soft cheese, bread, and wine while we were looking out over the valley .. it was very romantic and for some reason I had no fear of heights back then... now there is no way I would sit way up high on a rock like that... and neither would he.. 

Julie that is very smart of you to be aware that even herbs can affect the Warfin.. I was on Coumidin for a year or so and it was not fun.. actually I have been on it 2 times and the last time my doctor said that I would have to stay on it forever... that was almost 10 years ago and I never want to go back on it... luckily now there are options. 

Bev how wonderful to have a husband that will go garage sale hunting with you  I can get mine there but he doesn't go willing.. and the silly thing is he is the one who usually buys something  He got a electric drill for a dollar one time and he thinks that was the greatest thing ever!

That was such a great time Jane... see you hosted the week and didn't even knew it!!  I'm glad it turned out so well.. and I'm with you . I think a glass of wine and knitting til 3 is the perfect ending.,


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

thanks Jane for the clarification on the growing conditions for the bakeapple. we do not have peat bogs around here unfortunately--just lots of wetlands.

it also makes sense that one would start eating with milder tasting cheeses and work up to the sharper ones. the stronger ones would override the milder flavors if eaten in reverse. my favs today are an artisanal provolone and some goat cheeses. a local organic farm has recently made a deal with the guy who makes provolone--they give him their organic milk and he makes the cheese so guaranteed no GMO feed for those milk producers or hormones or abs. Of course they charge much more than he did but it soooooo good. the woman who does goat products makes the best yogurt along with her feta, montesio and creme fraiche. good thing I see her only once a month at best at a local farm market. her goats are so cute. she lives in a modest ranch house in the middle of a small town with all her goats but she gets so much done on that little property. amazed that the town lets her run her agricultural business there.

jane--i see that you are a very social person and love hosting these gatherings. your setting sounds just perfect for such a natural lifestyle.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you, Jane for inviting us to your dinner party. What a fun and delicious party. My mouth watered over your menuI will print up your cherry dessert recipe to try. I have some frozen berries from my garden before those plants were gone. Most of us in the US are programmed to hurry, hurry, hurry, so meals are more functional.

I agree with Ronie, Julie, about being careful what foods and supplements you use. I know one of my friends was on warfarin and he was talking about the "regular" foods that he had to cut down on because of its affect on how the warfarin worked. Green beans was an issue for him. I cannot see how that could have affected things but I guess I can't dispute his blood work.

Sorry to not address all the other wonderful things talked about and shown off the last few days - but Jane's dinner party is all consumingNew food to check out and try. MMMM MMMM Good.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I must say that while concerns for contraindications betw drugs and foods and other healing protocols can be an issue, my concern is that if a drug (and all of them are toxic) contradicts something that is healthy then that drug needs to be questioned. Reminds me of a friend who was given a drug to take. She came over to use my computer to look it up. The drug cautioned it could cause heart attacks and other disastrous diseases. She was given the drug for back pain and called the doctor and chewed him out roundly for giving her a drug that would cause much worse conditions than that for he prescribed. I think this is way more typical than most people know because we are taught to think of the men in white coats as all knowing and trustworthy. People are free to make their own choices but should do so with full knowledge, not only of the drug being prescribed, but all the alternatives as well and most doctors won't direct to them. Wayfarin is one of those drugs to be very concerned about.

I say this with all the caring for those who have serious conditions that must be addressed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I must say that while concerns for contraindications betw drugs and foods and other healing protocols can be an issue, my concern is that if a drug (and all of them are toxic) contradicts something that is healthy then that drug needs to be questioned. Reminds me of a friend who was given a drug to take. She came over to use my computer to look it up. The drug cautioned it could cause heart attacks and other disastrous diseases. She was given the drug for back pain and called the doctor and chewed him out roundly for giving her a drug that would cause much worse conditions than that for he prescribed. I think this is way more typical than most people know because we are taught to think of the men in white coats as all knowing and trustworthy. People are free to make their own choices but should do so with full knowledge, not only of the drug being prescribed, but all the alternatives as well and most doctors won't direct to them. Wayfarin is one of those drugs to be very concerned about.
> 
> I say this with all the caring for those who have serious conditions that must be addressed.


I have never been given the option of another drug than warfarin- already being allergic to aspirin. But there are lots of dietary restrictions that I refuse to obey- like spinach, broccoli which I understand is because of the Vitamin K content- I accept that I have never stabilised therefore, and have the blood tests frequently- part of the problem is being vegetarian by preference- and then there is the issue of the pre-diabetic blood sugar levels- my preference is for homeopathic, naturopathic treatments but I would have to travel more than 50K to the only doctor available, and I have never had the $170 fee (and that was just the last time I inquired) probably higher by now. 
My apologies to people, I know several have mentioned things relating to a post or two I have made- but I am having issues with my KP connection- and I keep being invited to 'kill it'. Which annoys me no end! I am lucky if I manage to navigate anywhere with in the site presently.
I know Jane had mentioned the use of the term 'downunder' I think we accept that one whole heartedly- but also we often joke about how the northern hemisphere has to be walking on their heads, because we certainly feel the 'right way up'


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

My personal preference is for a holistic approach to health. Unfortunately I cannot control my blood pressure that way:-( It is just too bad that the "established" medical profession discounts anything other than traditional and prescribe a pill. I agree also that there are side effects to ALL medications. So it really is hard for people to navigate herbs, etc without constructive help from our physicians. So you can only do what you can do


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know Jane had mentioned the use of the term 'downunder' I think we accept that one whole heartedly- but also we often joke about how the northern hemisphere has to be walking on their heads, because we certainly feel the 'right way up'


LOL - gravity is amazing, or we would all fly off. Phenomenal world we live in isn't it!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

http://www.berroco.com/patterns/admit
I just downloaded this pattern I think it is a great basic pattern that can be dressed up or down in many different ways


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for this link Ronie. Very nice.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> http://www.berroco.com/patterns/admit
> I just downloaded this pattern I think it is a great basic pattern that can be dressed up or down in many different ways


Very pretty, but needs sleeves to hide my gravity challenged "arm muscles"


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Very pretty, but needs sleeves to hide my gravity challenged "arm muscles"


mine are getting there too!! I have 3lb weights that I use while I watch tv in the evenings...  I don't now if they help yet or not but it feels good...

Plus I am a people watcher and I have noticed a lot of not so thin ladies who wear sleeveless tops and they look really nice.. I am trying to break out of the T-Shirt style.. and into more stylish clothes but old habits are hard to break


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the link, Ronie. I would really like to knit a basic top.

Sue


Ronie said:


> http://www.berroco.com/patterns/admit
> I just downloaded this pattern I think it is a great basic pattern that can be dressed up or down in many different ways


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> http://www.berroco.com/patterns/admit
> I just downloaded this pattern I think it is a great basic pattern that can be dressed up or down in many different ways


I really like this- reckon it could be enlarged to fit me with relative ease- too bad if my arms are gravity challenged- I don't normally look that closely- besides doesn't knitting give you arm exercise?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I really like this- reckon it could be enlarged to fit me with relative ease- too bad if my arms are gravity challenged- I don't normally look that closely- besides doesn't knitting give you arm exercise?


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lovely pattern *Ronie* but I need sleeves, too.

Don't 'kill' KP *Julie* we would miss you.

I do use a lot of homeopathy and herbal remedies but I have never been able to control high blood pressure like that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Lovely pattern *Ronie* but I need sleeves, too.
> 
> Don't 'kill' KP *Julie* we would miss you.
> 
> I do use a lot of homeopathy and herbal remedies but I have never been able to control high blood pressure like that.


I am not prepared to- would miss you lot too- what I object to largely is the terminology- some smart aleck geek obviously thought he was being funny!

It is irritating though because I can't see easily who is online- or even who made the post in some cases!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I agree. Smart alec geeks need to brought down a peg or three. It must be a real nuisance.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Julie--no apologies needed for computer problems. There is no end to them. I have not been able to get email notices for over 2 weeks. Now is it not only Lace Party but anything from KP except the morning daily digest notice. Really annoying.

As for gravity deficient arms--I gave up decades ago. In summer when it is hot my creature comfort is more important than appearance, which is also generally true. I wear tank tops all summer despite the heft.

Ronie those weights, if used right should help. Under arm flesh is about the hardest to tame but there are specific exercises that are recommended.

Health--it is so nice to talk with people here who do support holistic health and healing. Cost is a big issue since insurance often won't cover most of the protocols. But there is a lot of information freely available to help with almost any condition. Blood pressure responds to exercise and meditation--both are freely available to us all. I mentioned EFT a few weeks ago and that will also help.

A few days ago I tuned into an EFT free session online with a woman dealing with increasing metabolism for weight loss. So I did it and it was incredible the immediacy of the response in my body. It was palpable. That session and another one focusing on cravings stopped this headlong fall down the rabbit hole that had overtaken me this winter. That fall not only stopped dead in its tracks but I have been so much calmer and with no strong cravings all week.

Diabetes II is absolutely a condition of nutrition, proper rest, reduced stress/anxiety and exercise. Green vegetables are paramount and eating raw as much as possible. Sprouts are so easy to make in a kitchen and so many seeds are available for variety. Raw almonds are great if soaked over night to sprout them (they really don't send out roots) but apparently beginning the process increases their enzyme content. So, with a bit of research there are many options available that are cost effective and accessible.

I will say that while American insurance covers very little that is not allopathic, they will pay under no fault injuries for almost anything if it is a licensed practice in the State. So I have been getting PT, chiro, osteopathy, acupuncture and all kinds of body massage for about 18 months from an auto injury paid under my auto insurance. Makes no logical sense, but so be it. Homeopathy is the only protocol that I would have liked some help with but NYS has no licensing.

Ronie nice summer top pattern. Another one that is free
today on Berroco is Maderia, a very open long, offset tank top

http://www.berroco.com/patterns/maderia. No lacey detail but it is loose, contemporary and swings wide for those large hipped women.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Just came aross this shawl pattern:
Lilac Love Lace Shawl
http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEw12/PATTlilaceous.php
I just had a quick look - pretty but seems like it might be tricky.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie said:


> That was such a great time Jane... see you hosted the week and didn't even knew it!!


I clean for a lot of older ladies and they all say once you start the drugs, that's when more things go wrong.

Ronie,
I love that pattern. I have it bookmarked.

Julie,
Knitting=arm exercise. Makes me smile. I am sure it does. I am sorry you are having KP issues. I'm with Norma, don't kill KP. Don't know what we would do without you. 

Jane,
Another gorgeous shawl.  There seem to be so many of them out there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I clean for a lot of older ladies and they all say once you start the drugs, that's when more things go wrong.
> 
> Ronie,
> I love that pattern. I have it bookmarked.
> ...


Nice of you to say so! the computer problems have spread to google- can't get that to function!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not prepared to- would miss you lot too- what I object to largely is the terminology- some smart aleck geek obviously thought he was being funny!
> 
> It is irritating though because I can't see easily who is online- or even who made the post in some cases!


When that happens to me I have to run my Security Scan again and that usually clears it up... its why I like it so much... it doesn't let me get forgetful and forget to run it!! even though it has a scheduled scan set for each week.. sometime there are creepy crawly things running through the internet that its blocking!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I clean for a lot of older ladies and they all say once you start the drugs, that's when more things go wrong.
> 
> Ronie,
> I love that pattern. I have it bookmarked.
> ...


You are so right about the pills!!! every client I ever had that was on a dozen or more pills died at what I think is a early age.. those that were on a small amount lived longer. Some are very important others can be eliminated with proper diet and that is not always possible... so it is just hard getting old... that is why we all need to find our Purple!!! and wear it and have a grand old time while we can


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's pretty. I am trying to download it, but my printer won't print.

I really love the lilac pattern. I made a shawl last year using the Lilac Leaves and Ladybirds pattern. I see with this pattern she mentions adapting the central pattern from one of Marianne Kinzel's books. I think I have that one, although I am not sure if I want to start a circle or square pattern any time.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Just came aross this shawl pattern:
> Lilac Love Lace Shawl
> http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEw12/PATTlilaceous.php
> I just had a quick look - pretty but seems like it might be tricky.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Had an absolutely wonderful day. Found such amazing things. Some days you can garage sale all day and not find one thing worth buying. Today was wonderful.

Then SURPRISE, SURPRISE!! Gary mentioned something about my knitting at a garage sale. She said do you knit? Well, of course, that started a major conversation. She had a lace shawl on-one of Dee's. She was knitting a baby sweater. DH ran to the car to get that shrug I had just made. Turns out she is a KPer.  What a lovely surprise. Made my day. 

We are home now, but I had to catch up before I took my nap.  

Oh, by the way, when I have several pages to go through, I start the reply at the bottom of the first page, then open another window to the same page and continue reading on the second window and stop to answer on the first window where I started my reply. I hope that is not too confusing.

Here's my haul for the day. DH has his own haul, but I didn't think you ladies would want pictures of wires, cigar boxes and speakers and such stuff.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...I am trying to download it, but my printer won't print.


Do you have an option to save it as a pdf via your printer?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Just managed to fix it. Don't know what happened. One of these computers problems. At least it is printed now, but on 4 pages, not the original 7 it was printing. Beats me why the difference as everything seems to be there, although the font may be a little smaller. Must be some communcation problem, but as long as it seems to be working I guess I don't have to understand it!

Not sure whether I have that option. Will have to check it out.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Do you have an option to save it as a pdf via your printer?


----------



## KateyMarie (Nov 4, 2012)

Ronie said:


> http://www.berroco.com/patterns/admit
> I just downloaded this pattern I think it is a great basic pattern that can be dressed up or down in many different ways


That's a really pretty sweater, thanks for sharing.


----------



## KateyMarie (Nov 4, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> besides doesn't knitting give you arm exercise?


Sure it is!


----------



## KateyMarie (Nov 4, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Just came aross this shawl pattern:
> Lilac Love Lace Shawl
> http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEw12/PATTlilaceous.php
> I just had a quick look - pretty but seems like it might be tricky.


Oh, my, that is really pretty. It does look you really have to pay attention. I would love to do this to challenge myself.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--that is a beautiful shawl. Knitty.com is a great online magazine. Have enjoyed so many of their articles and tips.

Ronie--There is a homeopath in the UK who refers to DIES (disease induced effects) from drugs. They are not side effects. They are new diseases caused by them. I like his acronym and often use it. And you are so correct that once 'they' have you on a drug, they have you for life. The business model is keep them coming back. That is why the AMA never spoke of healing in their statement of purpose and never uses the word 'cure' anymore. On TV you now hear the phrase 'control the symptoms' because the symptoms are not the disease. In the UK it is now illegal to refer to cure and homeopaths are under the gun in that country where the royal family has had a homeopath on staff since 1918.

Bev--sounds like and hubby had a great fun day. There is nothing like finding little treasures, especially something with value like you bracelet.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Ronie--There is a homeopath in the UK who refers to DIES (disease induced effects) from drugs. They are not side effects. They are new diseases caused by them. I like his acronym and often use it. And you are so correct that once 'they' have you on a drug, they have you for life. The business model is keep them coming back. That is why the AMA never spoke of healing in their statement of purpose and never uses the word 'cure' anymore. On TV you now hear the phrase 'control the symptoms' because the symptoms are not the disease. In the UK it is now illegal to refer to cure and homeopaths are under the gun in that country where the royal family has had a homeopath on staff since 1918.


Tamarque,
this makes so much sense. It really seems to be what is happening.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--as you can probably tell from my posts, I have a very deep interest and concern about health care. There is so much to say about it, but this is not the forum to get on my bandwagon. What can be said is that I have spent many years studying health and the medical industry, which after all is just a business with bottom line concerns as their primary focus. Maybe this sounds harsh but it isn't really. I think we, the public, want to belief what they say because when we are sick and need information we need someplace to go and try to trust. But the system is not trustworthy. That is a primary reason nutrition is not taught in medical schools and the industry doesn't want people using it for building health and healing. Instead it spends millions each year attacking holistic healing protocols and many more millions sucking doctors into the system to promote their drugs. Okay, I'll shut up now


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ... Is your life always filled with people??


Our social life here in France is generally pretty active. Since I am leaving next week, I have just been through a furry of invitations out & now am trying to have a last enjoyable evening with as many as I can.


> we are going to go garage saling...


If you two like garage sales, you would love the brocante scene over here. On Sundays & holidays & to a lesser extent on Saturdays, there are flea markets all over the place. They can range from 30 tables to 300. We usually check out the brocantes on line & chose two or three in fairly close proximity. It is also a nice way to visit surrounding towns.


> Looking forward to the Random Monet.


Me, too. I hope that the beads that I ordered arrive soon & that they match the yarn.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Very pretty top in that link you gave Ronie. There were a few nice ones on the page that Tamarque sent as well. Of course the lilac love lace shawl is also saved. I think I am officially a pattern hoarder  
And yes Julie, knitting is definitely good arm exercise! I will have to do a lot more since I too have those arm muscles that keep waving after I stop. I hope you are able to get your computer back to working correctly again. I am using an iPad and it totally went black a few days ago. I tried everything to get it back, and finally, when I was about to give up and go to the Apple store to get it fixed ( which of course would cost an outrageous amount), someone said to bang it hard on your knee. I did so and lo and behold on it came, as good as new :lol: 
Bev, those were wonderful finds at the garage sale. And how wonderful to met another KP knitter to chat with. 
Ronnie thanks for the idea of opening another tab and then responding from where I began reading. That worked great!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Jane does that grow on a vine like a blackberry??


No, they grow fairly close to the ground in individual plants - kind of like a strawberry, I suppose.


> I just noticed something like that growing along the fence line and my husband said it looked like a Salmon Berry... maybe they are the same thing...


This is from Wikipedia:
"common names include ... low-bush salmonberry (in Alaska - not to be confused with true salmonberry)"


> I do remember when I was dating my husband ... had some soft cheese, bread, and wine .,


We did that kind of thing as well "back then". We didn't have a lot of choice but gouda was pretty popular.


> ...wonderful to have a husband that will go garage sale hunting ...


My husband has become a bit addicted to it. You never know what he will turn up with & he has all of these stories about how he haggles & stuff.


> That was such a great time Jane...


Yes - a nice evening with good friends.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...my favs today are an artisanal provolone and some goat cheeses.


You are lucky to have such access to those cheeses. In France, they say they have a different variety of cheese for every day of the year.


> ...creme fraiche....


That is a staple in my cooking over here but I can't get it home.


> your setting sounds just perfect for such a natural lifestyle.


We are in farm country here - live in a small hamlet but are not far away from a number of towns which offer all necessary services. There is a market within about 15 minutes from us on any given day (different towns have different market days) & you can get vegetables, fruit, seafood, meat, cheeses...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

jangmb said:


> ...Jane's dinner party is all consuming....


Pun intended?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ... we often joke about how the northern hemisphere has to be walking on their heads, because we certainly feel the 'right way up'


I am glad to hear that it isn't offensive & that you get your own back. Sometimes labels get attached & we aren't aware of how they are perceived.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...I just downloaded this pattern.


Thanks for the link. I might do this for my son's girlfriend.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ... Another one that is free
> today on Berroco is Maderia, ...


Yes - interesting. Thanks


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Found such amazing things....


Isn't it great when you find something special. Great haul - lovely bracelet.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> That cloudberry/bakeapple photo looks like a golden strawberry plant but the berry seems shaped more like a blackberry. And the grow in wet places (bogs/marshes). I wonder if they grow around me in the wetland areas? Will have to look that up.
> 
> Kaixixang--I really do not know your background. Your moniker here suggests you are of Asian background and your comments on the crab rangoon says you know that cuisine. Where is your family from originally?
> 
> cultural idioms---Julie you talk of road toll. In the US we talk of road kill but that usually refers to animals killed by cars.


I chose to keep my "user name" because of a beautiful Blue-Point, Apple head Siamese we once were owned by. He got along so well with the 3 litters of kittens he sired off of DRC, our chocolate-point, apple head queen. The full name Kai (Blue) Xixiang (sp??)(approximate phrasing - In the morning). This is basically the phrasing that I found out through another KP member who speaks Thai.

I don't have to have numbers before or after Kaixixang because no other United States person is going to be choosing the name.

As for food - Mom has the Arcadian French, some Spanish, and several other relations from around Mississippi...one reason she chose someone from North U.S.A. I am quite familiar with what tastes good...because I can just about re-create the taste.

Which reminds me...since tasty recipes were being presented...Minestrone soup!

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Jamies-Minestrone/Detail.aspx?evt19=1
You can omit the red wine if your principals or conscience won't let you...but if you're planning to add 1-3 pounds of 90% lean hamburger before the veggie portion...it's a must! You will be cooking the entire mixture for at least 30 to 90 minutes - browning the meat, adding pizza and Italian seasoning mixes and the 1/2 cup wine. No direct drinking of alcohol is ever done!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> ...since tasty recipes were being presented...Minestrone soup!


Seems worth a go. My husband loves soup but I don't make it often enough for his liking.
Thanks


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane,
the brocante scene sounds wonderful!! Many times we garage sale and really find nothing or just one item. Today was a lovely exception.

Kaixixang,
Love the phrase "we were once owned by." We are currently owned by the two you see in my avatar. They are both so different. They love each other and play together all the time. Many times we see them sitting together outside.
That soup looks heavenly. 

Tamarque,
Indeed it was a lovely day. We both needed and enjoyed it.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ronie, my hair may never be grey any time soon as at 58 I have very few of them while my sister who is a year younger has been totally grey for a few years. 

Jane, I have that Lilaceous shawl bookmarked and some day I am going to knit that one. I am not ready to attempt tackling that too soon. A couple weeks ago I started a scarf with Ty Dy Super Kid and I need to wear stronger glasses and be in brighter light. I kept losing stitches. I can't imagine trying to start a circle with that yarn at this point. 

Bev, drugs definitely create more problems. I was on meds for HepC for a year and I have never been the same. Depression is a big side effect among others like heart problems. I am always tired now and really don't care to get up and go. I used to be out at 7 am pulling poison ivy while cool out with my gloves and long sleeves on. Now, I'm laying around the house debating if I want to do something. Great finds at the garage sales. What is that on the middle of the table?


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Pun intended?


yes


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Great haul Bev.. I really like the grey one but they are all nice  I have a place I like to shop up the Coast in Bandon and all the proceeds go towards breast cancer research. They sell used clothes at a great discount and they are all high quality clothing. They also have a rack from my favorite shop 'Spirit of Oregon' and that rack is full of clothes that just didn't sell well.. so they support them with new items through out the year. I love it there.. My weight has Yo-Yo'd for the last 10+ years that I really need new clothes. I loose weight and toss all my fat clothes then slowly they creep back.. I just don't have the Maintenance part down yet... 

Thank you for explaining your name Kaixixang I had wondered about it too  I have a Siamese Mix Kitty.. she's just now starting to mellow out and she's 9  She was honery for so long I thought she was just your normal brat cat!!! She has become such a sweet little thing in her old age.. 

Tamaraque I know full well about the secondary diseases that are caused by medications.. I for one cannot take pills.. my doctor is so great to work with me and when push comes to shove I have to break down and take one.. I'm constantly working to get off of them.. she is very patient with me..  I know just enough about medications to be a real pain in the .. hmmm hhmmm ... LOL I was a Medication Aid in a Assisted Living Facility.. we had to really keep up with all the meds and side effects.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Tamarque, it is great that you are 'on the bandwagon' about health care. Don't ever shut up.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...brighter light. I kept losing stitches....


I find light is the big factor these days. I have had to all but stop knitting with dark, fine yarn in the evenings. Only daylight provides what I need.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Kaixixang--thanks for sharing a bit of personal background. Yes, our cats do own us.

A few years ago I heard this song on NPR. It was really bad, but hysterical. The woman wrote about the cats perspective of owning us and their attitude about us humans. She called us the cat's humans. I was always sorry for not writing down her name but that is hard to do sometimes while driving. The song has always stayed with me, tho.

KittyChris--so sorry your life was so changed from drugs. Have you looked into working with a Naturopath or a Homeopath? Sounds like you may need to do a detox along with some rebuilding. And EFT might help as well. It is so horrible to be zapped of your energy.

it is interesting that you haven't grayed. My hair is still mainly its original color, too. I once read an article on this. There are 2 biochemicals that affect our hair color. Peroxide and an enzyme. The peroxide obviously bleaches our hair from the inside. I cannot recall the enzyme but it either produces the peroxide, or we are deficient in it and that allows the peroxide to develop. I keep wanting to find this info again. But will say that when I was using a concentrated vegetable/fruit supplement along with my 7 portions on the plate each day, my hair grew even longer and there was no change at all in color. Now, there is some gray creeping in and I have some years on you. I like to think its my youthful spirit expressing itself

That Lilaceous shawl is very intriguing. Really like the collar on it and its very long size. The yarn used in the pattern doesn't seem to be available anymore as it is not on the company website.

But in looking at Ravelry yarns came across this Russian designer Oksana Kushchovenko:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/alpine-meadows

okay, go ahead and hate me for providing more eye candy.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Tamarque, the world is a much richer place due to Maya's talents, many will miss her.
> 
> Jackie, I have never heard that poem before, I sure do like it. I believe I have told you all that I plan on pink hair when it goes grey. Now I can also wear purple and a red hat to boot!


Maya Angelou's passing was indeed a loss to the world. She was one awesome lady.

I love that poem too.....and I plan on having blue hair when mine turns. I worked with a lot of volunteers during my working days in health care, and that is where I first heard of that poem. Several of the ladies did just as the poem stated. They are now gone, sadly enough, but they knew how to live. I hope I can live that well too! 

There are so many pages since I last checked in I don't know how I'll ever get caught up! I read somewhere that Ronie said I loved to throw dinner parties too, and I do! They are not nearly as fancy but are so much fun! I love to watch my friends & family enjoy what I do. On that subject, I'm doing dessert for friends Saturday night after we go out to dinner. It is a Dark Chocolate Mousse that is dairy free....amazingly awesome stuff!
If anyone might be interested in this, let me know and I'll post the recipe.

This has been a tough week with lots of babysitting and a slight head cold. Almost feels like allergies, but it is a cold...I think. LOL I'll be back to normal by tomorrow!

Will try to catch up, or at least stay current. Seems like everyone has had a wonderful week...or weeks!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Chris,
In the back middle of my haul is a pink purse, a book called Watercolor Quilts that I couldn't pass up because of how it does color in the quilts and an esparagus steamer, which I am planning on using for other numerous foods. Does that answer your question. Behind my haul is a bunch of junk that usually finds it's way to the table.  So sorry about your health. That is difficult to deal with for sure.

Tamarque,
Hate, hate. . .um, ok, I love the shawl, so I can't hate you.  But I did try for a few seconds. 

Jacki,
Yes, please. Post the recipe. I need to cut out my dairy and if I have a substitute it is much easier. 

All,
I found the Buddy List today and you are all on it.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Funny to think of the French doing a potluck... I'm not sure that's the way they roll!! That said, I love the thought of those huge thanksgiving gatherings with everybody bringing their contributions! So awesome and stress free... Except for me, getting the house reamed out enough would be an enormous challenge! Thanks for sharing that story!



tamarque said:


> OOh, homemade crab rangoon---too yummy. Don't eat it anymore but always loved it.
> 
> Sounds like you are really going all out for dinner. However, I relate to the cook's dilemma of being the hostess and missing the conversation. My solution is to do potlucks.
> Every Thanksgiving for over 25 yrs I have hosted dinner as a potluck. In earlier years when I opened the event to the community there were as many as 40-50 people in my house. I cleaned out up the first floor for 3 days and made two huge turkeys and that was it. Everything else was brought by others and we never lacked for food of all varieties. Dinners are a smaller, more intimate group these years, but still work the same way and I never miss visiting with everyone. And everyone helps clean up, too. With the loss of a couple of the elders of us, we now need to train the younger generation to pick up the slack and take responsibility. Life changes.
> ...


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Chris,
> In the back middle of my haul is a pink purse, a book called Watercolor Quilts that I couldn't pass up because of how it does color in the quilts and an esparagus steamer, which I am planning on using for other numerous foods. Does that answer your question.
> All,
> I found the Buddy List today and you are all on it.


Yes, it was the book I was wondering about. Now I am thrilled to be on your Buddy List. Sounds like summer camp. Must be for dinner parties.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> I need to cut out my dairy and if I have a substitute it is much easier.


Bev, have you looked at or tried almond or coconut milk? I have a friend who makes almond milk and almond butter she uses in place of peanut butter.

She even uses almond milk and chia seeds to make a sauce for fruit salad. All very good.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Jackie, looking forward to seeing you with blue hair! I try to stay young at heart. My buddy at work is a couple years younger than my daughter. I believe God put me in her life to say the right thing. I'm not sure what that was , but I am positive that I have been of some benignity to her - as well as her to me. 

Tamarque, I love that shawl (even though I strongly dislike you for adding to my library LOL. And it is free!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Bev, have you looked at or tried almond or coconut milk? I have a friend who makes almond milk and almond butter she uses in place of peanut butter.


I do use them both on occasion. Always looking for new recipes.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ronie, I finally looked up pine needle basket making. I thought white pine needles were long at 4-5 inches. I have never seen needles that long. Must be only on the west coast.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Bev,

Unless you have to go completely with soy milk...have you considered goats or sheeps milk? The cheese (Feta) doesn't irritate another friend's digestion...and he's lactose intolerant.

I cannot imaging giving up ALL forms of dairy...and I do like Chevre and Feta...there is even a white cheddar - found all at a local Trader Joe's...and I know you're in Indiana. Now if you have a reaction to a small bit of all three...I'll get off my preaching stool (let the subject go).


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...came across this Russian designer Oksana Kushchovenko...


Oh - another beauty. Thanks for adding to my dream list. I can hardly call it a queue any more.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Jacki said:


> ...Ronie said I loved to throw dinner parties too, and I do! ...I love to watch my friends & family enjoy what I do....


We must be birds of a feather.
You should come join me - imagine the spread we could put on!
...& you know everyone could use a new dessert recipe!

(I left the back door open when I left the dog out & the two swallows that are nesting in the garage just fluttered in!)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

vermontmary said:


> Funny to think of the French doing a potluck... ...


No - it isn't their way. However there are a fair number of British ex-pats in the area. They do it a lot, apparently.

I realized as I was lying in bed ths morning reviewing the preparations for this evening's supper, that I have to make some changes - 5 things that need to be done in the oven but only 3 trays to cook them on.
Now I have to run to the nearest grocery store before it closes for lunch & pick up some pasta to make Fettuccine Alfredo instead of the oven baked fries that I had planned.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> We must be birds of a feather.(I left the back door open when I left the dog out & the two swallows that are nesting in the garage just fluttered in!)


That is something! Last Saturday I left the door open for the cats and to get more air circulation and one of the Female hummingbirds flew in. I hope you were able to get them safely back out.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ... one of the Female hummingbirds flew in.


Aren't they lovely!? I don't see them often in my garden but my neighbour has a lot more flowers so they visit there frequently.


> I hope you were able to get them safely back out.


They didn't stay long. They're very wary of humans - so I find it strange that they nest in human built structures.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Bev,
> 
> Unless you have to go completely with soy milk...have you considered goats or sheeps milk? The cheese (Feta) doesn't irritate another friend's digestion...and he's lactose intolerant.
> 
> I cannot imaging giving up ALL forms of dairy...and I do like Chevre and Feta...there is even a white cheddar - found all at a local Trader Joe's...and I know you're in Indiana. Now if you have a reaction to a small bit of all three...I'll get off my preaching stool (let the subject go).


My problem is that my only reaction is a slow gathering of weight. So not enough of a problem to totally give up dairy, but enough to know that I should.  I have used goats cheese and milk. Am not using them at this time. I will lose the weight if I back off the amount that I use, with only one or two indulgences a week. But that is a hard rhythm to get into.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

It as been a very interesting read today. I have decided to tell you about some of my background as I am feel amongst friends here.

I have been meditating for over 30 yrs since being diagnosed with high blood pressure. After I being practised for about 15 yrs and exploring New Age, Hindu and Buddhist practises, I found a teacher who taught meditation from a Christian perspective. This I found suited me the best. My teacher is a healer, homeopathist and herbalist. I am very lucky as I have loads of advice for free! Nothing has made it so I can come off the tablets. Probably because DH suffers from BPD 
http://www.nimh.nih.gov/health/publications/borderline-personality-disorder/index.shtml This is always focused at me as his pyschotherapist thinks he was sexually abused by his mother when he was a toddler. When she died he transferred those feelings to me. He has pyschotic episodes when he lives in a world where I am to be hated and punished. Other times I am loved.
I was bullied into taking statins by my GP even though my cholesteral was not high. I ended up with liver damage because they didn't follow up poor blood test results. I had many problems as a result that the medics had no answer for but my teacher was a great deal of help. I am still have anxiety/depression but I am overcoming those with many exercise like EFT which is excellent. I know what Chris? means about exhaustion but I have just returned from my 2 mile daily walk.
A long post for me so thank you for your patience. I hope I have not made too many mistakes.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Norma,
Thank you for sharing. You must be an amazing woman to walk the path you have to walk. So sorry about DH's BPD. How confusing for your mind and body to be loved one moment and hated the next. Please know that I will be praying for you. As for your GP, I wish all doctors followed the "Do no harm thing." But in this day and age, one must be so careful.So sorry. We are glad you consider us friends and delighted to have you as one. So glad you have found someone to help.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you Bev, for your understanding. It has not been easy but I have learnt many lessons including holding my tongue and not losing my temper :roll:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you Bev, for your understanding. It has not been easy but I have learnt many lessons including holding my tongue and not losing my temper :roll:


Norma, many blessings and prayers for you. Holding tongue and temper can be a very difficult task for most of us, I commend you. And thank you for sharing. I believe that you have also just convinced me to get dressed and go out and take a walk. Thank you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Well done, Chris :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> ... I have decided to tell you about some of my background ...


It might be difficult to share such things but I hope that it is also therapeutic - perhaps I should say cathartic.
You show great strength in being able to cope with/handle these conditions.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes, Norma, we are a group of friends enjoying each other's company. How nice to have friends from all points of the world. Best to you in your life's walk. Your friends here do not always offer advice but we are glad you share your life with us.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good morning everyone! I just read the posts and thought wouldn't it be wonderful if we could all meet in the middle of somewhere and Jane and Jacki could through us all an amazing dinner party!!! actually I feel like I have gained weight just reading about all the amazing foods talked about here...
Bev you are going to love Watercolor Quilts!!!I have not done one but I love them and the time will come when I have the time and money to make mine You are also going to love the Asparagus cooker! I picked mine up for 50 cents at a garage sale and I use it all the time... its great for corn on the cob too 
I have seen the buddy list tab but never knew how to work it... I will check that out  thanks for the heads up!!
I am Lactose intolerant too! my poor sister can't have a drop of dairy.. I can have a little in the course of the week.. Before we figured it out my husband would take me out for beautiful romantic dinners and I would get the sour cream and real butter on my baked potato and blue cheese dressing on my salad and by the time we got home I would be sick in bed.. every time! we figured it out and I am fine now.. but all that white dairy in one meal would push me over the top!

Thanks for sharing Norma this must be very difficult for you.. What a scary and horrifying childhood your husband must of had.. There was a time when all women were expected to get married and have children .. clearly not all of them were cut out to be mothers..  all very sad and I can understand the holding your tounge part! My hubby went through a period of drinking too much.. and I have never been a 'Shrinking Violet' LOL and there were quite a few fights in my home! all good now.. we have matured and our drinking is at a minimum for fun now instead of "I've had a long day and want a beer" drinking.. thank the lord those days are gone


----------



## KateyMarie (Nov 4, 2012)

Norma, thank you for feeling comfortable enough with all of us to share. It must be so difficult to live with someone with BPD. It sounds like you do things to help take care of you. Hugs.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ok Bev I followed you and have put everyone here on my buddy list too! how cool is that... I can see at a glance everyone we talk with daily


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Norma - that must have been so hard to tell your story but I'm so glad you felt you were among friends who could hold your hand as it were. My ongoing best wishes for you. You've done a 2 mile walk and I've done a 3 hour weeding marathon!

Today is summer in Scotland (not sure about the rest of the UK) but tomorrow apparently it's all change. Surprise.

You've all been on my buddy list since I joined the lace party. I regularly put members on it when they've said or posted something which has inspired me, made me roar with laughter or even agreed with me on a sensitive subject or pet peeve. 
I wipe people off ruthlessly for various infringements :lol: You have been warned :lol: 

You were all enjoying your virtual dinner party I read but I would have to bow out. It would all be too rich for me but I'd be able to force down some of the cherry dessert!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Good sunny morning to all (it is here). Wow, a roller coaster of sharing since yesterday. Jane, I would need to diet for 3 days before attending your dinners--they would be way too enticing, especially your desserts. But I did crave your cherries the other day.

It is interesting the French don't do potlucks and the British will. Love to know about the cultural differences and how they developed.

Dairy--have been told to cut it out several times in my life and have done so. Always felt better but the love of them gets me back into eating them. i know they are mucous forming in the body and acidifying--both not very good. However, peoples throughout the world have thrived on dairy products well into old age. Years ago learned the mountain Albanians often lived to 100 and ate their yogurts regularly. The French are known for their cheeses. Many other countries traditionally made cheeses, yogurts, kefir, etc all to their health. So I learned to question the mandate to not eat them.

I think there are a number of factors involved with our negative reactions. Furst, most dairy sold is not from grass fed, organically raised animals. The milk from animals that graze calmly on unchemicalized land is very different from animals raised in cages (CAFO operations) and fed corn/grains, hormones, antibiotics and now GMO food. Lab results show that these milks are very different from each other. Pasteurization alone destroys the enzymes, vit D and other nutritional components of the milk. Given the recent health problems with milk such as lactose intolerance, I believe we have to look at the quality of what we are being sold. That os why many people who say they can't tolerate dairy, can if they switch to organic and/or goat/sheep products. It is also important to remember that cow's milk was evolved to support baby cows that are born a heck of lot bigger and grow so much faster than our teeny weeny human babies. Goats milk is closest to human milk in its protein size and is easier to digest.

Alternatives: Almond and coconut milk seem to have no negative reviews. But soy is something I wouldn't touch. I dont even eat tofu anymore after reading the history of this bean and its negative impact on our health. And given the fact the 95% of soy in the US is GE, I wouldn't go near it. However, GE soy is used extensively as fillers in almost all processed foods in the US and it is exported to so many other countries around the world. Fortunately there is a strong movement to ban these foods and seeds in so many countries, but the US/Monsanto are sneaky sob's and they are polluting food sources world wide.

As for weight loss, I find giving up grains is more important in controlling my health. Grains are also acidifying, mucous forming and are sugars in the body. And our body burns the sugars before the fat for energy. So if trying to lose weight the wisdom is to cut the grains and white carbs in order to put the body into a fat burning mode. I love biochemistry.

Birds in house--Jane, I leave my front door open as soon as the weather permits and so do get wild life visiting. I thought of my favorite hummingbird story reading your post and then KittyChris mentioned these wonderful birds. I seem to have them on my property and they have flown into my house several times. One day while sitting on the couch I looked up and on a white mug sitting on the end table next to me there was this incredible hummingbird perched on the edge of the mug. There we were, eye to eye with each other. Its irridescent colors were incredible--even brighter than peacock feathers (remember how popular they were int he late 1960'-70's?) The birds eyes were so huge for its tiny head and the eyelashes were long and very curled, something many women would envy. And we sat for a few minutes like that. Then I tried to catch it to take it outdoors and it flew. 

For those who want to attract these birds, they seem attacted to my bee balm. It is a perennial and will spread. It grows about 3-4 ft tall and come in a red and purple color. Mine are red.

KP workshops--don't know if I missed a post from Shirley, but she just returned a post to me saying she was stopping these workshops now to deal with family health issues. She had asked me to do a workshop on my toddler miter square jacket so I guess that is on hold. It would have been my first effort of this sort and was looking forward to it. Oh, well, maybe it wasn't the right time.

Normaedern--I am so happy to know that you have holistic help in your life. You are so right that the drugs caused health damage. My sister who passed in January, a true believer in the magic pills of the medical industry, had finally come to realize that with every drug they gave her some other major problem resulted including what they called a heart attack. They had her on wayfarin and statin drugs and diabetes medication and a whole list of other things. Criminals all! Interestingly, people are told to avoid Vit K when on blood thinners. Nasty advice. vit K2 in particular is kind a bridge betw vit D and Calc and works to keep the calcium in the bones and elsewhere that it is needed in the body. Without it calcium can settle in other places and cause calcification in joints and affect the arteries; ie, interfere with blood circulation. And we do know that cholesterol is required in the body's cells to keep the cell walls elastic and alive. When body cells die, organs begin to die. The body makes cholesterol because it is a requirement for our healthy survival. It is madness to try prevent this from occurring.

Stress is more a factor I think in HBP than is salt or other foods. Better to teach people meditation and EFT, offer deep muscle massage, homeopathy, etc than give toxic drugs. You sharing attests to this. And I thank you for trusting us to be so open.

And food--remember "let food be thy medicine?" I am at the age when the body is not as flexible and resistant as it was when in my 20's and 30's. It shows within 24 hours when I eat poorly. My gums will bleed profusely if I have a bad food day, especially one with breads or other carbs and very limited vegetables. One day with lots of salad and cooked dark greens and the problem disappears. Vit C is so critical and we never get enough so I think taking a good, NON-GMO Vit C is critical especially if we are not eating foods like fresh Broccoli and citrus fruits and vine-ripened tomatoes (in season). I fear the day when my body won't let me garden. I freeze a years worth of food so have fresh frozen chard, bok choy, collards, kale, mustard greens year round along with my tomatoes as well as other veggies. Still looking for a way to save my huge cabbages. They were so good last year but way too many for me to handle and I don't really like sauerkraut even tho it is so good for you.

I really admire your ability to keep your cool when your husband is on his 'off' moments. You shared his diagnosis as BPD. I know how hard that is as that is my daughter coupled with an intense narcissism that goes rageful. It is impossible to talk with her about anything that might even mildly suggest criticism or disagreement. I think your practice of detachment is a lot better than mine. But it takes a lot of energy out of us and can cause untold damage to our own well-being. Having regular support is so critical and sounds like you have found a good practice.

On a more positive note, there is an art auction being held this weekend and I have 3 pieces in it. I inherited a collection of art from a Russian painter who died in 1979. It is a little complicated how this happened. An art appraiser was recommended to me by the art museum at the local university and he now has several pieces. I am anxious that he does not have the following that he claimed and the paintings will be sold for way below their value. I believe these paintings were left to me as my 'inheritance' from this old friend who was never very forthcoming about personal feelings and expectations. He knew my finances were collapsed and never offered me anything, but this is what he did for me. So wish me luck as the auction is on display online, open for bidding online and will physically occur tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> We must be birds of a feather.
> You should come join me - imagine the spread we could put on!
> ...& you know everyone could use a new dessert recipe!
> 
> (I left the back door open when I left the dog out & the two swallows that are nesting in the garage just fluttered in!)


We could stun the world with our cooking!  I'll upload the document in PDF, hopefully those that want it will be able to use it.

Haven't had any birds in the house.....yet. We always seem to wind up with a few as we are "open door" freaks! The bugs aren't bad here, so not having screen doors is really not much of a problem. That way we can just come and go. I keep a little fence in front of the kitchen door so the dogs don't just take off anymore. We do have Chick - a - Dees (or however they are spelled) living in the roof of our main entryway. They can't hurt anything there, so they can stay. It is really sweet to go out and hear the babies wanting to be fed.

Norma, you are a very brave woman indeed to still be with someone who presents such challenges. Most of us might have walked away. As someone else said, we don't always have any advice for each other, but just knowing that we can share ourselves is indeed cathartic. We all seem to have a bit of "professional listening" skills, and far less judgement abilities. That is how friends should be.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

trish2222 said:


> ...I wipe people off ruthlessly for various infringements :lol: You have been warned :lol:


This reminds me of an anecdote one of my dinner guests told the other night. She is an amazing woman: 85 years old & a total dynamo - a real character to boot. The short version is that her friend came to visit one afternoon with another friend in tow - someone my friend Marie had never met before. Anyway they were chatting for a bit & Marie asked her if she wanted a cup of coffee. She said no & with that dropped dead. Well, Marie wasn't telling this story to drag everyone down - she was building up all the rigamarole of the firemen & police & the mayor & everyone traipsing through her house.... I had to stop her & warn everyone that if Marie offered them coffee to be sure & say yes.
Doesn't sound funny - shouldn't be, I suppose, but you have to know Marie.


> ...your virtual dinner party ... I would have to bow out. It would all be too rich for me ...


I cater to special diets! 
I have to say - that is one great thing about cooking for company here: very few people seems to have allergies & food complications & will try anything you offer them.

Okay - back to my cooking for this evening's guests - less dairy than last time.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Jacki said:


> ... I'll upload the document in PDF...


Thanks for the recipe.


> Norma, you are a very brave woman indeed to still be with someone who presents such challenges.


I was thinking along the same lines but with a whole list of attributes attached: understanding , patient, selfless, ...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...hummingbird story ... they seem attacted to my bee balm.


Lovely moment - I can imagine the magic of being there with that lovely little creature. I must look into that bee balm.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you Bev, for your understanding. It has not been easy but I have learnt many lessons including holding my tongue and not losing my temper :roll:


Please Norma, always feel that you are safe here! We may all be a long way from each other, but we do have common bonds, if only with our knitting needles. I have personal experience of coping with the diagnosis BPD, landed that one for 30 years- but it has finally been reassessed as PTSD- similarities, yes- but it has lifted an enormous burden knowing that at last it has been recognised that others had had a measure in what I have experienced. What would we do without our therapy on two sticks.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jacki--thanks for the pdf recipe. I have some 85% organic cacao (really bitter) looking for a recipe. Maybe if we do something for my gd's bday I will try this. Also, can maple syrup or honey be used instead of sugar? Will it whip up the egg whites. I am not a dessert cook as have been too conditioned to fear those calorific desserts that are too good to take just one bite. Sure envy those folks who can do that.


I am so glad to have met everyone in this group. It seems we have such a great sense of comradery and respect for each other. And as we open up to each other find so much in common: both the positive and negative. It is such a comfort to know we can talk about our challenges as well as the fun things in our lives. 

Jane--I can hear your friend Marie breaking up the group with her macabre story. She must have a commedienne's sense of timing in her story telling.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, all. I don't talk about these things with many people and here only the family know. The Welsh have a saying "angel on the street, devil on the hearth". There is such stigma with these issues that I don't want him branded. I posted because I wished to share with you all as I felt safe. Again, thank you.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Personal struggles were heavily verboten in the US until the Feminist Movement. Where the Civil Rights Movement opened the public consciousness to issues of racism and social injustice, the Women's Movement created the legitimacy to talk about personal issues and explore the institutional nature of their cause. The phrase "the personal is political" has become core to enabling people to openly talk about these kinds of problems and not be judged or condemned. And the more people discuss these problems, the clearer it becomes how frequently they occur in our cultures. One of the great benefits of talking/sharing is that we are no longer suffering from the isolation that silence creates and allows personal empowerment as we see that others really do understand as they have the same struggles.

So please know how welcome and accepted you are in all your wholeness and how much support we can muster for you.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Good Morning!

Yesterday, I was invited to go to the Arboretum and the University of Minnesota, so had 7 pages of catching up to do here! (Tulips and yellow lady slippers were beautiful - everything else is behind growing schedule after our harsh winter.)

My thoughts and prayers go out to all of you dealing with emotional and physical health issues. They are challenging each in their own ways. I, too, prefer a more natural and Christian approach to healing. One step at a time...

Thank you for the downloads (like I needed any more of them!  ) The Berroco top and Alpine Meadows shawl are printed and ready to go! I have some cotton that I have been wanting to make myself a top with. I think this might be the pattern I have been waiting for. 

Thank you for all of the wonderful recipes and dinner "treats". It would be so fun to gather together someday.  I think we would would have a wonderful time.

Have a blessed day!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Norma, my heart goes out to you. it sounds like you are doing the best you can to take care of your husband and yourself. I do think knitting is a wonderful soother (most of the time) as well as all the other things you are doing.
Jackie, thanks for the recipe. It sounds delicious. I will have to give it a try. 
I have been a vegetarian for 5 years or so now, but have not stopped eating dairy or eggs. I love cheeses, but only drink almond milk. I have read about making my own, but have not attempted it yet.
Love the humming bird stories. I just bought a feeder and hope to attract some. We do get some pretty woodpeckers here.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Bev, Like Ronie, I have seen the buddy tab but never did more than click on it to see what it was. This time there was your name. So when you add my name as a buddy it adds you to my buddy list too. Neat.

All the talk about dairy brought to mind my own issues. When I was born Mom planned to nurse me, the doctor said no (may have been her health). They quickly discovered I was allergic to milk.

There is something about processed milk that makes it worse because when we milked cows I could tolerate raw milk from our cows. As soon as we quit milking and bought milk I have problems with even the smallest amount. Out cows roamed the pasture and there were not all the additives that are in feed today.

I even have a food allergy I can not figure out. Beginning to think it is a preservative (sp) or something because the allergy does not seem to be a particular food, maybe more amount? I can eat a little but not a larger amount.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Personal struggles were heavily verboten in the US until the Feminist Movement. Where the Civil Rights Movement opened the public consciousness to issues of racism and social injustice, the Women's Movement created the legitimacy to talk about personal issues and explore the institutional nature of their cause. The phrase "the personal is political" has become core to enabling people to openly talk about these kinds of problems and not be judged or condemned. And the more people discuss these problems, the clearer it becomes how frequently they occur in our cultures. One of the great benefits of talking/sharing is that we are no longer suffering from the isolation that silence creates and allows personal empowerment as we see that others really do understand as they have the same struggles.
> 
> So please know how welcome and accepted you are in all your wholeness and how much support we can muster for you.


This is very true. I was often told that the problem was all mine. It was "just" marital issues. The relief when a pyschotherapist said the DH was one of the worst cases he had seen was incredable.
I do hope the auction goes well.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Norma, 
So glad you found someone who would listen to you.

Here's a link to this weeks thread.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-263049-1.html#5451104


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

sisu said:


> Norma, my heart goes out to you. it sounds like you are doing the best you can to take care of your husband and yourself. I do think knitting is a wonderful soother (most of the time) as well as all the other things you are doing.
> Jackie, thanks for the recipe. It sounds delicious. I will have to give it a try.
> I have been a vegetarian for 5 years or so now, but have not stopped eating dairy or eggs. I love cheeses, but only drink almond milk. I have read about making my own, but have not attempted it yet.
> Love the humming bird stories. I just bought a feeder and hope to attract some. We do get some pretty woodpeckers here.


Caryn, if you don't see hummingbirds right away, don't fret. Still keep changing the food and cleaning the feeder and eventually they will find their way to you. Maybe not til next year, but they will. And don't buy the red colored food. Make it yourself. 4 or 5 parts water to one of regular white sugar. Never use honey or anything else.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia--you are right about the milk quality. Grass fed cows and their raw milk is qualitatively a different product. The heating in pasteurization changes the protein molecule, kills the natural enzymes, the good bacteria in the milk and the vitamin content. Add in hormones, ab's and, for the past 20 yrs at least, GE grains and we have horror show. The grain feed alone will make a very different product than milk from grass fed animals. 

I find it the height of hubris that man thinks he can duplicate nature. Further, it seems criminal to me that some men think they have the right to own all life forms. 

Buddy list--have seen it but never figured how to work it. Maybe now is the time.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tamarque,
Go to someone's profile and go to the line that says Private Messages PM-on the end of that line is (add to buddy list). Click on that and it will add that person to your buddy list.

It is just a shame that our food supply is so polluted.

Jacki, thanks so much for hosting the Party these last few weeks, with a wave to Jane for hosting us all to supper this week.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jacki, thanks so much for hosting the Party these last few weeks, with a wave to Jane for hosting us all to supper this week.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

It was a pleasure! I was absent quite a bit, but dropped in as often as I could. Y'all do wonderful on your own...no one here needs any prodding! Looking forward to checking out all the links from Bev.

See y'all on the next thread!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tamarque,
> Go to someone's profile and go to the line that says Private Messages PM-on the end of that line is (add to buddy list). Click on that and it will add that person to your buddy list.
> 
> It is just a shame that our food supply is so polluted.
> ...


Oh my gosh I do everything the hard way .. LOL I opened my word document and then copy and pasted everyones name in!!!! Oh well now your all my buddy's 
yes Jacki thanks for hosting for so long...

I am finding it sad that Shirley will no longer host the workshops.. at least we have so many in the archives that they are and will always be invaluable !!!

Ok heading over to the next weeks thread  See ya all there!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Jacki,
Thanks for hosting.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That is indeed a beauty. For some reason my computer won't let me print it, so I think I will try and use my husband's as this is certainly a pattern I would love to have.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Oh - another beauty. Thanks for adding to my dream list. I can hardly call it a queue any more.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Norma, thank you for sharing with us. Being able to talk about something often helps a lot and I am sure we are all very happy that you felt at home to share with us all. I can't begin to imagine what you have been through, but you seem to be a very strong person to still hang in there. 

Sue


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Tamarque,
> Go to someone's profile and go to the line that says Private Messages PM-on the end of that line is (add to buddy list). Click on that and it will add that person to your buddy list.
> 
> It is just a shame that our food supply is so polluted.
> ...


 Thanks for the tip about the buddy list. I will now create one.
I echo the thanks too. You keep me going!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...For some reason my computer won't let me print it, ...


This is the second time that this has happened. Do you print out all these patterns? You don't save them to your hard drive?

I would suggest first of all that you use the tried & true remedy (Anybody watch the *IT Crowd?*) of turning it all off & then back on again.

Did you try to find an option to save it as a pdf with the printer?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, I do print quite a few. I'm trying right now not to save a lot to my computer as it has been having problems.

My DH is thinking that the problem is in the communication between the computer and printer. It was printing one thing when I had a paper jam. When I finally got to print it again it had decreased the number of pages, so the font size had been decreased.

I have to look seriously again at a new computer. I had bought one in April, but the start up wouldn't work probably so had returned it. I have to do it online, as you can't buy a new one with Windows 7 and I had heard of so many problems with Window 8. Just have to find the time to sit down and research again.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> This is the second time that this has happened. Do you print out all these patterns? You don't save them to your hard drive?
> 
> I would suggest first of all that you use the tried & true remedy (Anybody watch the *IT Crowd?*) of turning it all off & then back on again.
> 
> Did you try to find an option to save it as a pdf with the printer?


----------

